# Milky



## Milky

Ok so bored of the old journal so decided with the help and persuasion of some members ( and l really do appreciate the encouragement guys ) to start a fresh one...

Paul has now got me on a very high intensity routine and after a bit of an injury l am all guns blazing.

Gear is 2 mil prop EOD, peps 3 x weekly and GH on training days, prop will end this week.

Loving the training and the cardio again.

All l can hope is work is kind and the injuries stay at bay, those are the 2 things that trip me up way too often.

Cheers for popping in, hope l can make it worthwhile :thumbup1:


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Ok so bored of the old journal so decided with the help and persuasion of some members ( and l really do appreciate the encouragement guys ) to start a fresh one...
> 
> Paul has now got me on a very high intensity routine and after a bit of an injury l am all guns blazing.
> 
> Gear is 2 mil prop EOD, peps 3 x weekly and GH on training days, prop will end this week.
> 
> Loving the training and the cardio again.
> 
> All l can hope is work is kind and the injuries stay at bay, those are the 2 things that trip me up way too often.
> 
> Cheers for popping in, hope l can make it worthwhile :thumbup1:


You doing a pct? That's all I'm using prop, good luck milkenstien


----------



## jimmywst

All the best in here mate.


----------



## MRSTRONG

All the best G .


----------



## vtec_yo

Like to see how your training goes as I seem to recall you have similar lower back issues to me.


----------



## chris27

Good luck mate .......Hope the injuries stay away for ya :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> You doing a pct? That's all I'm using prop, good luck milkenstien


I may be miles out here mate but l think the peps act as as form of PCT.


----------



## Ricky12345

Good luck with it mate


----------



## BigTrev

Milky said:


> Ok so bored of the old journal so decided with the help and persuasion of some members ( and l really do appreciate the encouragement guys ) to start a fresh one...
> 
> Paul has now got me on a very high intensity routine and after a bit of an injury l am all guns blazing.
> 
> Gear is 2 mil prop EOD, peps 3 x weekly and GH on training days, prop will end this week.
> 
> Loving the training and the cardio again.
> 
> All l can hope is work is kind and the injuries stay at bay, those are the 2 things that trip me up way too often.
> 
> Cheers for popping in, hope l can make it worthwhile :thumbup1:


Youll smash it mate and never a better time than now,,,youll see the benefits by mid summer...

Im doing similar to now as changed my gym to a totally dedicated one for bodybuilding,,,,, :thumb:


----------



## Hotdog147

Nice one! All the best mate

Take it easier at work


----------



## Milky

I have 11 weeks till l go to Nice and 22 weeks till l go too Turkey.

We are taking my daughter and grandaughter with is this yr and my intentions are too

A ; be the fittest grandad in the resort

B ; Embarrass the fu*k out of my daughter when people stare at me :lol:

THESE are my goals :lol:


----------



## eezy1

post detailed workouts. exercises, sets, reps and weight


----------



## Milky

Hotdog147 said:


> Nice one! All the best mate
> 
> Take it easier at work


Out of my control mate, l have to do whats thrown at me..


----------



## eezy1

and goodluck of course milkman


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> post detailed workouts. exercises, sets, reps and weight


I will have to square it with Paul mate.

Personally it doent bother me sharing it but l have to respect Pauls privacy and wishes.

If he is ok with it and will gladly do so :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

eezy1 said:


> post detailed workouts. exercises, sets, reps and weight


I will have to square it with Paul mate.

Personally it doent bother me sharing it but l have to respect Pauls privacy and wishes.

If he is ok with it and will gladly do so :thumbup1:


----------



## Del Boy 01

Milky said:


> I have 11 weeks till l go to Nice and 22 weeks till l go too Turkey.
> 
> We are taking my daughter and grandaughter with is this yr and my intentions are too
> 
> A ; be the fittest grandad in the resort
> 
> B ; Embarrass the fu*k out of my daughter when people stare at me :lol:
> 
> THESE are my goals :lol:


Good luck mate! I hope everyone's mirin' at you brah


----------



## Milky

EFC said:


> Good luck mate! I hope everyone's mirin' at you brah


Not if they wish to keep there teeth mate :lol:


----------



## Davey666

Glad you kept a journal Milky... I dont post much but I do read a lot and yours was one of them :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

good to see milky mate. love the fitest grandad bit. I,m with you all the way mate.


----------



## QUEST

am only half way though reading your old journal ffs :lol:

good luck mate will be reading..


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Ok so bored of the old journal so decided with the help and persuasion of some members ( and l really do appreciate the encouragement guys ) to start a fresh one...
> 
> Paul has now got me on a very high intensity routine and after a bit of an injury l am all guns blazing.
> 
> Gear is 2 mil prop EOD, peps 3 x weekly and GH on training days, prop will end this week.
> 
> Loving the training and the cardio again.
> 
> All l can hope is work is kind and the injuries stay at bay, those are the 2 things that trip me up way too often.
> 
> Cheers for popping in, hope l can make it worthwhile :thumbup1:


Is that 100 or 200mg/ml?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Is that 100 or 200mg/ml?


200 mate, Fuerza FTR....


----------



## Armz

Good luck. Will follow with interest.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> 200 mate, Fuerza FTR....


So that's 700ish a week I suppose. This should be very interesting to watch. Particularly interested in the gh and peps. What gh are you using and what peps?. And I guess what's the expected results from the different compounds?

Sounds a pretty expensive cycle?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> So that's 700ish a week I suppose. This should be very interesting to watch. Particularly interested in the gh and peps. What gh are you using and what peps?. And I guess what's the expected results from the different compounds?
> 
> Sounds a pretty expensive cycle?


The peps are Toms, MOD GRF and GHRP 2 mate and the GH l cant bloody remember but it was very kindly given to me by a member on here who had no use for it...

Peps l rate very much having used them previously, feel bigger and leaner and no where near the bloat that gear brings.

The prop is a final blast at the end of my course of sus and deca and l only have a week left on them so not expecting too much from it TBH...


----------



## Dangerous20

Any starting pics pal?


----------



## Craigyboy

In for the ride!

Good luck :clap:


----------



## Milky

Dangerous20 said:


> Any starting pics pal?


Mate one of my biggest hates is posting pics, it takes me weeks too build up the " courage " to do it so l wont make any promises, l will how ever post a finishing pic :thumbup1:


----------



## Bull Terrier

How many units of GH are you using? Split into two shots per (training) day?


----------



## Milky

Bull Terrier said:


> How many units of GH are you using? Split into two shots per (training) day?


One shot of 5 iu's mate immediatly before bed on training days....

Oh and l think its Hyge BTW...


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> The peps are Toms, MOD GRF and GHRP 2 mate and the GH l cant bloody remember but it was very kindly given to me by a member on here who had no use for it...
> 
> Peps l rate very much having used them previously, feel bigger and leaner and no where near the bloat that gear brings.
> 
> The prop is a final blast at the end of my course of sus and deca and l only have a week left on them so not expecting too much from it TBH...


Are the peps to release natural growth or?....


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Are the peps to release natural growth or?....


Yes mate thats the theory, optimum dosage is 3 times daily but the protocol is a pain in the ar*e...


----------



## Milky

Can l also add Mr Scarb has actually made me ( for the first time in my training carreer ) SQUAT !!

And l am talking sh*t loads of the flaming things, BUT l am loving it.

I have to hold my arms right out and hold the plates as la cant hold the bar but l am doing them which for me is a massive deal :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Yes mate thats the theory, optimum dosage is 3 times daily but the protocol is a pain in the ar*e...


That sounds a right pain! So you'll grow new muscle cells rather than just expand what you've got? Very much what I want to try next, just need to save up


----------



## Hotdog147

Milky said:


> Yes mate thats the theory, optimum dosage is 3 times daily but the protocol is a pain in the ar*e...


I agree! Last year I ran the 5x a day protocol with gh 3x a day on top, amongst mt2 and other stuff! Was doing about 15 jabs a day! Lol

Ridiculous thinking back actually!


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> That sounds a right pain! So you'll grow new muscle cells rather than just expand what you've got? Very much what I want to try next, just need to save up


You cant eat an hour before or half an hour after your jab mate so yeah its a pain BUT they work....


----------



## zak007

any pics milky always wondered what you looked like


----------



## Guest

zak007 said:


> any pics milky always wondered what you looked like


Beat me too it mate!


----------



## C.Hill

SQUATS!!!! Good man!!

Have it mate, pics would be good!

Where abouts in turkey you going?


----------



## Milky

C.Hill said:


> SQUATS!!!! Good man!!
> 
> Have it mate, pics would be good!
> 
> Where abouts in turkey you going?


Hisaronou mate...

And yeah 130 of the gits he has me doing :lol:


----------



## Milky

I will try and get a pic taken in the gym this weekend chaps :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod

Milky, doesnt the 'waiting period to eat after peptides shot seem to draaaag out... i wanted to rip the fridge door off!!!


----------



## constantbulk

Hope it all plans out for you mate

130 squats is madness lol


----------



## luther1

All the best Milky. Will be following,learning and enjoying this one too


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> Milky, doesnt the 'waiting period to eat after peptides shot seem to draaaag out... i wanted to rip the fridge door off!!!


Its the timing after esting l find harder to be honest mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey milky i dont care about ur usage etc. I just enjoy da banter.


----------



## onthebuild

This is an artists impression of milkster, see how many of you codgers remember him



Just kidding buddy, subbed for sure to this one, and best of luck.


----------



## miguelmolez

good luck sir. Subbed


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I will try and get a pic taken in the gym this weekend chaps :thumbup1:


Good man, good luck with it!


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> I have 11 weeks till l go to Nice and 22 weeks till l go too Turkey.
> 
> We are taking my daughter and grandaughter with is this yr and my intentions are too
> 
> A ; be the fittest grandad in the resort
> 
> B ; Embarrass the fu*k out of my daughter when people stare at me :lol:
> 
> THESE are my goals :lol:


And the above in red will be the most powerfull supplyment you will ever need....you cannot get that out of any vial..... 

Best of luck with it buddy....make your girls proud...... :thumbup1:

Subbed to this one.......


----------



## Horsfall

Looking forward to reading this and learning from you Milky!


----------



## 3752

@Milky you can put up the details of the routine mate (good luck in explaining it lol)

the routine i have switched Milky on to is a combination of HIIT and heavy with weights and HIIT and SS with cardio, it is a major change for Milky but i wanted to use it on someone i can trust to do it as it is written then give me feedback plus it fits nicely into the next stage of the plan which is to drop some BF for his holiday.....


----------



## CL0NE7

All the best Milkster


----------



## JS95

Good luck milky! I'll try and follow this one :thumb:


----------



## faultline

In for the win!

Are those 130 rep squats in one session or spread out?

I'm doing 10x10 on squat for the first time tomorrow!


----------



## Hayesy

Good luck milky....subbed!!


----------



## romper stomper

> Milky[/MENTION] you can put up the details of the routine mate (good luck in explaining it lol)
> 
> the routine i have switched Milky on to is a combination of HIIT and heavy with weights and HIIT and SS with cardio, it is a major change for Milky but i wanted to use it on someone i can trust to do it as it is written then give me feedback plus it fits nicely into the next stage of the plan which is to drop some BF for his holiday.....


sounds interesting - will be good to read

@ milky what weight are you now and what is the end goal ??


----------



## Bull Terrier

I've always wondered why you're called Milky.

Are you:

1) a milkman?



2) a former Milky Bar Kid?



3) an enthusiastic consumer of dairy produce?



4) a cow-milker?


----------



## Kermit2

Add Title


----------



## LeBigMac

Milky said:


> Can l also add Mr Scarb has actually made me ( for the first time in my training carreer ) SQUAT !!
> 
> And l am talking sh*t loads of the flaming things, BUT l am loving it.
> 
> I have to hold my arms right out and hold the plates as la cant hold the bar but l am doing them which for me is a massive deal :thumbup1:


Have you tried using lifting straps as a make do safety bar. Takes any mobility issues out of it.


----------



## Englishman

Good luck Milky, the iron brotherhood is behind you on this one.

11 weeks, your going to smash it my friend!


----------



## Elvis82

Milky said:


> I have 11 weeks till l go to Nice and 22 weeks till l go too Turkey.
> 
> We are taking my daughter and grandaughter with is this yr and my intentions are too
> 
> A ; be the fittest grandad in the resort
> 
> B ; Embarrass the fu*k out of my daughter when people stare at me :lol:
> 
> THESE are my goals :lol:


Good luck with this mate!

Have you ever bought any gear in turkey milky? I'm going to colakli near side in the summer and interested to know if there is anything worth buying. Although I've heard there are lots of fakes around.


----------



## phoenix1980

So glad you made a new journal, I always enjoyed reading your old one. So good luck with your goals


----------



## Milky

Elvis82 said:


> Good luck with this mate!
> 
> Have you ever bought any gear in turkey milky? I'm going to colakli near side in the summer and interested to know if there is anything worth buying. Although I've heard there are lots of fakes around.


In my honest opinion mate there is nithing worth buying. Very limited availability and not really that much cheaper than over here. Personally l never bother.


----------



## tyramhall

bit late, but good luck George, not that you'll need it!


----------



## Elvis82

Milky said:


> In my honest opinion mate there is nithing worth buying. Very limited availability and not really that much cheaper than over here. Personally l never bother.


I've hard this said aswell. Thanks mate


----------



## shaunmac

Glad you made another journal Milky.

Was shocked to see your last one was closed in my subscription!

Least I've got a new one to sub to now, keep up the good wok mate!


----------



## Milky

faultline said:


> In for the win!
> 
> Are those 130 rep squats in one session or spread out?
> 
> I'm doing 10x10 on squat for the first time tomorrow!


One session mate, now l have Pauls permission l will post each workout as l do it...



romper stomper said:


> sounds interesting - will be good to read
> 
> @ milky what weight are you now and what is the end goal ??


Weight is 16 st 7 bs currently mate and end goal is too look a decent size with abs :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Will be lurking as usual mate! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Can l just thank you all for popping in, sincerely, it means a lot to me knowing people are interested in my inane drivel :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry its late mate but will be lurking.


----------



## Milky

Ok so cardio done and tomorows session will be this !

10 SETS OF 10 WITH 60 SECS REST BETWEEN SETS.

*
Squat 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec *

*
*

*
Squat 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec *

*
*

*
Leg press 10rm 3/failure 60 sec *

*
*

*
Leg Extensions 10rm 3/failure 60 sec *

*
*

*
Lying leg curl 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec *

*
*

*
Lying leg curl 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec *

*
*

*
Seated curl 10rm 3/failure 60 sec *

*
*

*
Standing Calf raise 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec *

*
*

*
Standing Calf raise 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec *

*
*

*
Seated Calf raise 10rm 3/failure 60 sec *

*
Kettlebell Swing# light kettlebell 10/10 60 sec*

As its all new to me l am still working out the weights....

Regardless l cant walk after it anyway !


----------



## andyhuggins

Now that looks brutal mate. but no-doubt you will acomplish it mate.


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Now that looks brutal mate. but no-doubt you will acomplish it mate.


I actually cant wait mate, l swear...


----------



## jimmywst

One hell of a work load....


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Ok so cardio done and tomorows session will be this !
> 
> 10 SETS OF 10 WITH 60 SECS REST BETWEEN SETS.
> 
> *
> Squat 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Squat 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Leg press 10rm 3/failure 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions 10rm 3/failure 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Lying leg curl 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Lying leg curl 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated curl 10rm 3/failure 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Standing Calf raise 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Standing Calf raise 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> Seated Calf raise 10rm 3/failure 60 sec *
> 
> *
> Kettlebell Swing# light kettlebell 10/10 60 sec*
> 
> As its all new to me l am still working out the weights....
> 
> Regardless l cant walk after it anyway !


F' me, that's some sets! I thought I was working pretty hard, but not even close!


----------



## Elvis82

Milky said:


> Ok so bored of the old journal so decided with the help and persuasion of some members ( and l really do appreciate the encouragement guys ) to start a fresh one...
> 
> Paul has now got me on a very high intensity routine and after a bit of an injury l am all guns blazing.
> 
> Gear is 2 mil prop EOD, peps 3 x weekly and GH on training days, prop will end this week.
> 
> Loving the training and the cardio again.
> 
> All l can hope is work is kind and the injuries stay at bay, those are the 2 things that trip me up way too often.
> 
> Cheers for popping in, hope l can make it worthwhile :thumbup1:


Fill us in a bit more mate.... How long you been on prop? What peps are you using? Are you using any aas in the near future after you have finished the prop?


----------



## Milky

Elvis82 said:


> Fill us in a bit more mate.... How long you been on prop? What peps are you using? Are you using any aas in the near future after you have finished the prop?


prop has been a 3 week thing mate. peps are MOD GRF and GHRP2 along with Hygetropin GH on alternate days.

Re the gear l dont know what Paul has planned in advance andd l basically just follow his instructions :thumbup1:


----------



## steviethe spark

Good luck mate,any starting pics ?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Good luck mate,any starting pics ?


 You know mate l posted a member on here a pic months back and fair play to him he hasnt stitched me up.

I was down to 14 st and looked tiny, as l say l will try and get one up this weekend but l fu*king hate doing it with a passion...


----------



## Milky

I need to not watch Masterchef either, l now want crispy duck with pancakes :cursing:


----------



## steviethe spark

Milky said:


> You know mate l posted a member on here a pic months back and fair play to him he hasnt stitched me up.
> 
> I was down to 14 st and looked tiny, as l say l will try and get one up this weekend but l fu*king hate doing it with a passion...


Be good for other people to see ur progress mate with the pics ,think we all see ourselves as tiny ,Whats the diet like mate or can u say?


----------



## Milky

steviethe spark said:


> Be good for other people to see ur progress mate with the pics ,think we all see ourselves as tiny ,Whats the diet like mate or can u say?


Its very basic and very regular meals mate which just suits me too perfection....


----------



## phoenix1980

Try taking your pics without your head in them, its a weird trait that you feel more detatched from your pic if your head isnt staring back at you or chop your head out before uploading the pics.


----------



## romper stomper

> Weight is 16 st 7 bs


well thats not a bad size to start with !!!

how tall are you ?


----------



## Milky

romper stomper said:


> well thats not a bad size to start with !!!
> 
> how tall are you ?


5' 11" mate.


----------



## Milky

Well as much as it pains me to say it l am going to have to have a word with the wife.

As supportive as she is so many ways she is slowly getting into the " can we have a take away tonight " " do you have to stick to your diet today " etc and its not helping...

I know its not her problem but l can do without it....

I am just about to eat my third meal then hit the gym, leg day, may god have mercy on my soul...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Well as much as it pains me to say it l am going to have to have a word with the wife.
> 
> As supportive as she is so many ways she is slowly getting into the " *can we have a take away tonight " " do you have to stick to your diet today " etc and its not helping...*
> 
> I know its not her problem but l can do without it....
> 
> I am just about to eat my third meal then hit the gym, leg day, may god have mercy on my soul...


YES!...mine is the exact same!....i dont object much tho tbf lol.

glad u started a new journo mate, not keen on jumping in 800pages in lol. sub'd


----------



## Zola

subbed pal :thumbup:


----------



## onthebuild

Just have to tell her 'YOU can have a takeaway if you like'. And just cook your food so you're eating together at the same time.


----------



## squatthis

Subbed, looking forward to seeing the results of such a training regime, that leg day looks sick. Do you do cardio during the same session or is it a seperate workout?

I'm looking at booking turkey at some point over the summer, is there anywhere you can recommend? And I know you said gear is not worth it over there, but does the same go for ancillaries, T3, novla etc?


----------



## raptordog

Sorry Milkster...could not keep it under wraps any longer........








.......... :lol:


----------



## Milky

squatthis said:


> Subbed, looking forward to seeing the results of such a training regime, that leg day looks sick. Do you do cardio during the same session or is it a seperate workout?
> 
> I'm looking at booking turkey at some point over the summer, is there anywhere you can recommend? And I know you said gear is not worth it over there, but does the same go for ancillaries, T3, novla etc?


The cardio is pre workout mate and l can assure you the leg workout is a complete bastard !

All depends what your looking for holiday wise mate, l go to the Hotel Celay in Ovacik usually, lovely hotel, great staff and lovely rooms. Only a short bus ride from the town and the beach etc..... look on travelrepublic for some prices.

Re the gear, l have never really asked but IIRC they wouldnt give me T3's last yr without prescription. I really wouldnt waste my time with it.


----------



## nogger

Am all abroad,need to keep in the arm judge good books.

Liking the look of the new training routine,looks a burner.


----------



## squatthis

Milky said:


> The cardio is pre workout mate and l can assure you the leg workout is a complete bastard !
> 
> All depends what your looking for holiday wise mate, l go to the Hotel Celay in Ovacik usually, lovely hotel, great staff and lovely rooms. Only a short bus ride from the town and the beach etc..... look on travelrepublic for some prices.
> 
> Re the gear, l have never really asked but IIRC they wouldnt give me T3's last yr without prescription. I really wouldnt waste my time with it.


Cheers I'll check it out.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Ok so cardio done and tomorows session will be this !
> 
> 10 SETS OF 10 WITH 60 SECS REST BETWEEN SETS.


just to point out all the exercises are not 10x10 sets with 60sec rest between sets just the first exercise of the muscle group and it is completed at 50% of RM, the 60sec rest reduces over the coming weeks by 10sec every 2 weeks.


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> just to point out all the exercises are not 10x10 sets with 60sec rest between sets just the first exercise of the muscle group and it is completed at 50% of RM, the 60sec rest reduces over the coming weeks by 10sec every 2 weeks.


Shush, let them think your torturing me :lol:


----------



## AAlan

That was some amount of squats and presses in that last workout Milky. I don't think I would have been able to walk for several days after that assault!

Good luck with this mate, hope you stay injury free and achieve what you have set out to.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Shush, let them think your torturing me :lol:


i think they still do 

what needs to be said though is that Milky trains M/W/F this type of workout for some one milky with his active job would not work 5 days a week, the goal has switched more towards fat loss than muscle building in this final phase this HIIT/Heavy style training will accomplish the goal...


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> i think they still do
> 
> what needs to be said though is that Milky trains M/W/F this type of workout for some one milky with his active job would not work 5 days a week, the goal has switched more towards fat loss than muscle building in this final phase this HIIT/Heavy style training will accomplish the goal...


Do you predict there will be a big drop in weight to go with the fatloss?

Or do you think the peps/HGH and AAS will mean muscle is still built in this phase, as well as fat being dropped? More of a 'recomp' to put a label to it?


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> Shush, let them think your torturing me :lol:


Still looks like torture to me....... :laugh:


----------



## Milky

Sh*t, its only Friday, cheat day is Sunday MUST STAY STRONG, MUST STAY STRONG !!!


----------



## Blinkey

Milky can you post up your diet?

Also I notice that you are working out three days a week, is that the norm for you?


----------



## Milky

The Vegetarian said:


> Milky can you post up your diet?
> 
> Also I notice that you are working out three days a week, is that the norm for you?


Yes mate, 3 days suits me with my job etc but do cardio 6 days.


----------



## Blinkey

Milky said:


> Yes mate, 3 days suits me with my job etc but do cardio 6 days.


And the diet?

I am really interested to see this and how it fits in with your workout. I tend to be bit of a diet geek and I am always wanting to expand my knowledge.


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Do you predict there will be a big drop in weight to go with the fatloss?
> 
> Or do you think the peps/HGH and AAS will mean muscle is still built in this phase, as well as fat being dropped? More of a 'recomp' to put a label to it?


i dont predict anything mate, this training system is new to milky and we will go with how he responds to it no one can say for certain how that will be although i am confident it will be a positive change.

muscle won't be built as such through his off period but in saying that he will lose very little of what he has gained through the cycle and the peptides/GH will assist with this.

at milky's age GH gives more than just new muscle or fat loss, feeling of well being, better sleep, less aches and pains all these things are overlooked by many but as we age these become more important in the grand scheme of things.



The Vegetarian said:


> And the diet?
> 
> I am really interested to see this and how it fits in with your workout. I tend to be bit of a diet geek and I am always wanting to expand my knowledge.


the details of the diet are not important as it is customized to Milky, he has a constant Protein amount but his Carbs and Fat alter depending if it is a Training or a Non training day.....


----------



## Milky

Just had my 10 egg omellette, should get another shake in pre bed hopefully.

Tonight l have to jab my prop and GH as well.


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> i dont predict anything mate, this training system is new to milky and we will go with how he responds to it no one can say for certain how that will be although i am confident it will be a positive change.
> 
> muscle won't be built as such through his off period but in saying that he will lose very little of what he has gained through the cycle and the peptides/GH will assist with this.
> 
> at milky's age GH gives more than just new muscle or fat loss, feeling of well being, better sleep, less aches and pains all these things are overlooked by many but as we age these become more important in the grand scheme of things.


Fair enough mate, just wondered how you approach these kinds of things tbh in terms of setting goals etc.

So it seems almost like you'll be constantly adjusting things as time goes by in order to get the best results? Quite a hands on approach as opposed to other coaches I've heard about, be interesting to see how this phase goes!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Fair enough mate, just wondered how you approach these kinds of things tbh in terms of setting goals etc.
> 
> So it seems almost like you'll be constantly adjusting things as time goes by in order to get the best results? Quite a hands on approach as opposed to other coaches I've heard about, be interesting to see how this phase goes!


Thing i we still have 20 weeks to tweek things mate so its no great rush really... :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Fair enough mate, just wondered how you approach these kinds of things tbh in terms of setting goals etc.
> 
> So it seems almost like you'll be constantly adjusting things as time goes by in order to get the best results? Quite a hands on approach as opposed to other coaches I've heard about, be interesting to see how this phase goes!


you can never predict how something new will work with any person, yes you can predict weight loss but not how much.

all my guys and girls have my mobile plus i have a private section on here where they contact me sometimes daily but complete a template weekly or bi weekly depending on the client, hands on is all it can ever be if results are the ultimate goal


----------



## BigTrev

As the saying goes its not a sprint its a marathon


----------



## Milky

So cant sleep, flicking thro sky and spot " Nude nuns with big guns " on the horror channel but sick as a parrot to find were not subscribed too it !


----------



## mark67

Milky said:


> So cant sleep, flicking thro sky and spot " Nude nuns with big guns " on the horror channel but sick as a parrot to find were not subscribed too it !


Your not the only one working in tesco on a night shift security


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> So cant sleep, flicking thro sky and spot " Nude nuns with big guns " on the horror channel but sick as a parrot to find were not subscribed too it !


That's one of my favourites!


----------



## Dazza

Milky said:


> So cant sleep, flicking thro sky and spot " Nude nuns with big guns " on the horror channel but sick as a parrot to find were not subscribed too it !


Too late now but it's free on freesat.


----------



## Milky

Hams, quads and glutes slowly turning into agony so all good this morning, had my shake and oats ( not litterally unfortunatly ) and going to train at around 9 ish...

Peps day today so got to prep them now......

Right back into the swing again :thumbup1:


----------



## shaunmac

Good man. Keep it up


----------



## Milky

well cardio done and if my legs werent sore enough they fu8king are now PLUS the Mrs wants us to take The Stig out round Hollingworth lake for a walk !

Obviously l demanded sexual favours in return but in her words " Fu*k it l will go on my own then " :lol:

Oh and first pep shot of the day done, bath now then food then " walkies "


----------



## Kimball

I've got 3 weeks until my holiday I'm not sure I could keep up with this for that long. Full respect for even starting this!


----------



## loganator

subbed back on board nice 1 milky


----------



## raptordog

Pscarb said:


> you can never predict how something new will work with any person, yes you can predict weight loss but not how much.
> 
> all my guys and girls have my mobile plus i have a private section on here where they contact me sometimes daily but complete a template weekly or bi weekly depending on the client, hands on is all it can ever be if results are the ultimate goal





> you can never predict how something new will work with any person


True words of wisdom..... and honest.... and thats what counts... we are all indiviuals and circumstances alter cases

In a word Paul is saying he does not know the answer, until he sees the results of a individual program, because

noting is set in stone, each and everyone is diffrent...... and for me thats good advice and holds some ground.

Too much take this and take that goes on on the forum, it worked for me and a I put 6" on my arms a grew a 10" co*k

horse sh*t don't mean a thing, 30 years in the game along side 3 of my best mates proves diffrent... what works

for one does not work for another........

Got a roll going there guys sorry... best hit the feather, sorry for hijacking your jurno Milky don't neg me too hard

I know your negging power is awesome x... and to be fair I reckon your in good hands with Paul.... he sort of tells

it how it is... still hate the big muscler cnut though...... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Yet again the calf is sore, still not 100 % but it gets better as the day goes on.

No gym today but gonna do some abs. Food ill be good till about 1 pm then will treat myself to Potatoe pie, mushy peas and red cabbage l think, followed by some choccy and maybe some Kfc later on in the day, see how l feel, l wont pig out for the sake of it...


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Yet again the calf is sore, still not 100 % but it gets better as the day goes on.
> 
> No gym today but gonna do some abs. Food ill be good till about 1 pm then will treat myself to Potatoe pie, mushy peas and red cabbage l think, followed by some choccy and maybe some Kfc later on in the day, see how l feel, l wont pig out for the sake of it...


I am gonna be good till t time then have a roast and maybe a desert too .....haha who am i kidding lol a desert is deffo on the cards banoffy pie ? hmmmm? just remembered i have a little peice of bday cake in the cupboard on of the women in the gym gave me on wednesday as it was her sons 1st bday ....it's been lookin good all week ......

Enjoy your day mate , rest that calf and get some good grub in you !

Loganator


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey milky rest that calf and enjoy the food mate.


----------



## Milky

So wife scalped me earlier so feeling a bit " smoother "...

Dinner was nice, wayyyyyyyyyyyy way to much chocolate tho, really not happy with that...

Sunbed tomorow and training :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Enjoy mate all sounds good.


----------



## Milky

really down this morning, thinking about spewing it TBH.

No motivation, sick of the dieting, sick of the jabbing, sick of feeling like l am wasting my time and money and sick of still seeing that fat bastard in the mirror.

Texted Paul to tell him, even feel like stepping down as a MOD TBH and leaving the forum.....

Who am l kidding here, once a fatty always a fatty......not like its getting me any more sex or attention so whats the point !


----------



## defdaz

Subbed! Let's see it Mr M! :thumb:


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> really down this morning, thinking about spewing it TBH.
> 
> No motivation, sick of the dieting, sick of the jabbing, sick of feeling like l am wasting my time and money and sick of still seeing that fat bastard in the mirror.
> 
> Texted Paul to tell him, even feel like stepping down as a MOD TBH and leaving the forum.....
> 
> Who am l kidding here, once a fatty always a fatty......not like its getting me any more sex or attention so whats the point !


Mate! Don't make lasting decisions on temporary emotions!!

Big (non-****) hug mate. I know how you feel. I have fecking nasty loose skin on my stomach that is getting me down so bad - threatening me doing the contest but we are not quitters dude!!!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> really down this morning, thinking about spewing it TBH.
> 
> No motivation, sick of the dieting, sick of the jabbing, sick of feeling like l am wasting my time and money and sick of still seeing that fat bastard in the mirror.
> 
> Texted Paul to tell him, even feel like stepping down as a MOD TBH and leaving the forum.....
> 
> Who am l kidding here, once a fatty always a fatty......not like its getting me any more sex or attention so whats the point !


Behave you big daft cnut!

You're looking good m8, now get dressed and get to the gym!


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> really down this morning, thinking about spewing it TBH.
> 
> No motivation, sick of the dieting, sick of the jabbing, sick of feeling like l am wasting my time and money and sick of still seeing that fat bastard in the mirror.
> 
> Texted Paul to tell him, even feel like stepping down as a MOD TBH and leaving the forum.....
> 
> Who am l kidding here, once a fatty always a fatty......not like its getting me any more sex or attention so whats the point !


The difference between boys and men, tell you what milkster I've seen them fcukin Turkish birds fit as fcuk, if you don't go on holiday looking like Phil heath, certainly am and taking em for myself Monday morning blues, I've taken a week off from the peps, let my mind refresh, still on the prop tho, how about a deload week? Refreshes the mind, spending time

With my nephew helps to! Maybe same with your granddaughter


----------



## defdaz

Milky said:


> Who am l kidding here, once a fatty always a fatty......not like its getting me any more sex or attention so whats the point !


Ahem...


----------



## Milky

defdaz said:


> Mate! Don't make lasting decisions on temporary emotions!!
> 
> Big (non-****) hug mate. I know how you feel. I have fecking nasty loose skin on my stomach that is getting me down so bad - threatening me doing the contest but we are not quitters dude!!!





Dave said:


> Behave you big daft cnut!
> 
> You're looking good m8, now get dressed and get to the gym!


I know it seems drastic chaps but l am just at a point where l think fu8k it, everyone else is happy to be pale and out of shape, why shouldnt l be


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> The difference between boys and men, tell you what milkster I've seen them fcukin Turkish birds fit as fcuk, if you don't go on holiday looking like Phil heath, certainly am and taking em for myself Monday morning blues, I've taken a week off from the peps, let my mind refresh, still on the prop tho, how about a deload week? Refreshes the mind, spending time
> 
> With my nephew helps to! Maybe same with your granddaughter


Mate l will be with my wife who doesnt really fancy me no matter what l do so what chance have l got too

A ; get time to pull

B ; Even if l had the chance who the fu*k wants a 43 yr old man...

Just have to accept some things some times...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> really down this morning, thinking about spewing it TBH.
> 
> No motivation, sick of the dieting, sick of the jabbing, sick of feeling like l am wasting my time and money and sick of still seeing that fat bastard in the mirror.
> 
> Texted Paul to tell him, even feel like stepping down as a MOD TBH and leaving the forum.....
> 
> Who am l kidding here, once a fatty always a fatty......not like its getting me any more sex or attention so whats the point !


I think everybody has days like these sometimes milky, I know I do at least. Thing is it is just a day, not how you really feel.

The thought of not being bigger and stronger than Joe Average makes me feel worse than any bad day I have and that motivates me to get off my ar5e and crack on.

It's about self pride for me. I don't care about getting attention from anybody, the wife doesn't care if im huge or normal I do it because I want to be and that's good enough for me.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> I think everybody has days like these sometimes milky, I know I do at least. Thing is it is just a day, not how you really feel.
> 
> The thought of not being bigger and stronger than Joe Average makes me feel worse than any bad day I have and that motivates me to get off my ar5e and crack on.
> 
> It's about self pride for me. I don't care about getting attention from anybody, the wife doesn't care if im huge or normal I do it because I want to be and that's good enough for me.


Just dont know if l want it any more mate....

MOD ing this place and all the kids in it is getting on my tits as well so maybe l need a break from it all for a while..


----------



## faultline

Just some more moral support here, that's what we're here for.

I've also been down last couple of weeks ( death in family, car broke down, dog got hit by car-£2000 bill) and haven't trained or ate properly but like people have said its a temporary feeling so maybe just take chill out for a week, eat a bit of what u want without worrying and see how things look after.

Good luck with whatever you decide


----------



## Milky

faultline said:


> Just some more moral support here, that's what we're here for.
> 
> I've also been down last couple of weeks ( death in family, car broke down, dog got hit by car-£2000 bill) and haven't trained or ate properly but like people have said its a temporary feeling so maybe just take chill out for a week, eat a bit of what u want without worrying and see how things look after.
> 
> Good luck with whatever you decide


Feel pretty pathetic now mate reading that, really sorry for your problems mate and sincerely l hope thinks improve for you quickly...


----------



## faultline

Glad to help boss!

Dog came home yesterday so things are looking up










Gonna train later too


----------



## defdaz

faultline said:


> Glad to help boss!
> 
> Dog came home yesterday so things are looking up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna train later too


Wow, he/she is gorgeous! You are a lucky chap!


----------



## faultline

defdaz said:


> Wow, he/she is gorgeous! You are a lucky chap!


Thanks, she's worth the big bill, she was very lucky, no broken bones, but a punctured lung and internal bleeding from her liver, vets done a good job patching her up!


----------



## Mingster

Cheer up Milks.

Physical attributes such as abs and a tan don't make a person attractive. You know this. It's not always easy but a smile and a cheeky wink turn more hearts than a set of abs any day:wink:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Just dont know if l want it any more mate....
> 
> MOD ing this place and all the kids in it is getting on my tits as well so maybe l need a break from it all for a while..


Maybe sign out of here for a week or two then and focus on the real world and see how it goes. Or just drop the modding all together, it must be time consuming and I can see how it would get very annoying too.

Your routine/training etc has been very full on for a while now. Maybe It's taken the fun factor out of it and become like work. Sometimes It's easy to overlook that, especiay when wrapped up in a particular goal with a very structured approach.

Take a week off that too. Train what you feel like, how you feel like and enjoy it again. So important imo.


----------



## Brook877

Sounds like you need a week off,

Pretty sure after 3 or 4 days you'll be missing lifting mate,


----------



## BBaddict

Brook877 said:


> Sounds like you need a week off,
> 
> Pretty sure after 3 or 4 days you'll be missing lifting mate,


X2 does a world of good doing this,

Milky IMO it's times like this when your feeling **** and wanting to pack it all in that you have to persevere and push on through,

The people that don't will always be that type that never succeed in there goals, never stick to what they set out to do.

If i were in your shoes i would take a few days out to relax and gather your thoughts,

good luck regardless though bud


----------



## phoenix1980

Your probably fed up because the results your achieving are small and hard to notice. By that I mean people who are 20st do a bit more exercise than there used to and they drop like 10lbs in a week, same with the next and the next. Then they become skinner or very close to how they want to look and all of a sudden there loosing 1lb or .5lb and bang goes the motivation. They ignore what they see in the mirror, they forget what there initial goal was or what they looked like or where they came from and become obssessed with the results.

They feel there achieving nothing now because theyve went from dropping 10lbs to 1lb it sounds unbelievable to read but its true.

Go look at photo's of yourself when you were in your teens/20's/30's you werent always big or muscled and look where youve come from. The pic in your avi whilst no doubt crap to you def doesnt look crap to me. You prob dont have abs in that avi but guess what you at 42 there have bigger arms,forearms,traps, back muscles legs than I do and Im 32. Ive trained before very hard but I achieved endurance and stamina and overall fitness and a weight loss of 4stone.

Your taking all this gear and when you read about the gear it does this that and the next thing it certainly sounds to me like a wonder drug being able to make you ache a bit less and improve your skin etc etc. Yes it may do that but probably on a small scale that you cant notice so you become like the fat man who has went from seeing 10lb drops to 1lb drops there not noticable. Just becuase what your doing isnt at this moment blatantely noticable to you right now it doesnt mean they arent working or doing you good.

IMO and its something ive been feeling from your old journal too is that your mind is fvcked! If your mind is fvcked it creates a barrier a set of blinkers so all you are doing is diluted a poor analogy is this :-

cocktails can taste very nice both alcoholic and non alcoholic put the ingredients in one at a time do nothing and drink and you'll find that it tastes crap or different not as good as it can, however you put the ingredients in and shake them up something happens they work better together and now the taste hits the sky!

I feel its the same with us if our mind isnt working then what we do doesnt feel/seem as good as it does when it is working.

Your mind needs trained to see the results at your level of the game are small and not very noticeable but there happening! You do need a break but a break from your mind, changing up your diet and your exercise and your gear list is back to front because and you will know this alot of the times when your prepping or trying to pin at the right time or eat your still fighting against hassle caused by whats going on around you which is affected by how your mind see's and interprets the hassle.

Highly strung people will get wound up and angry at anything, use the slightest bit of hassle as an excuse to blow up yet a more laid back person will take it in there stride not because there better people per se but because there mind/mental state is better.

At my work sometimes were all asked if we can stay on an extra 1hr or 2. There is zero obligation to say yes nor is anyone stopped if they leave at the scheduled time. I say to myself Ive been here for 10hrs alrdy im feeling ok whats another hr or 2. What I hear and see around me when they announcent is made on the tannoy is alot of anger and annoyance people saying fvck that im off ive done enough fvcking managment and they are genuinly p1ssed off to hear that. Why are they winding themselves up when there is zero obligation to stay and zero consequences when they dont stay? I bet you though that the mood and anger theyve got themselves into is now affecting them for the rest of the day and night, see what Im getting? The hear the announcement their mind logicialises it which makes them feel something and before you know it there wound up acting on feelings created from something thats not even true or happened or just down right assumed.

Your 43 most people out there do not know what it is like to get big or better still big with some definition like you have right now milky and in the pics you have posted in the past. When I say defination I mean I can see your shoulders and your biceps your traps its not just one massive fatty looking wattery mess. So you right down all the hassle's good and bad you've faced from the moment you decided to pick up a weight till now and then you'll see **** me I am good, Im not fat and pathetic I have come along bloody way.

Youve mentioned before that your mrs doesnt fancy you, doesnt want sex and a few other things why are you together is it out of habbit? Is it purely a practicle and or financial basis yet your both to scared to admit it? Change is probably needed Milky in your life but imo I dont think changing diet/gear/exercises will make you happy. They will get you results and they will build up some good health etc but until your mind is sorted your never gonna really be happy or notice them especially if you have tagged your new gear/diet/routine with thought that this is whats needed to make me happy youve put unfair pressure on them another reason why the good that pscarb's stuff is doing isnt really appreciated and is making you feel down and fed up!

Dont leave the forum and dont stop @Pscarb regime because im fairly certain that if you stop these two things you will not feel happy and we will be replaced with something else that will shoulder the reasons your fed up until that is you get to the root of it.

In the mail center I work in theres about 800 staff not including managment, Ive not seen all 800 ofc. Ive worked early shift, backshift and night shift and out of the cross section of people I see on my various shifts I can count on 1 hand those who look like they go to the gym ie are ripped or big. The staff ages range from 16 all the way up to 53 is the eldest ive come across another little example to show that what youve achieved so far body wise isnt the average it isnt the norm yet you've managed it so be proud of what youve achieved! It seems a classic case of youve went after something you thought would make you happy something you that would allow you to bury your head and ignore whatever else needs facing up to and changing.

Good luck Milky if anything I hope you either think mmm yeah I get ya or nah lot of whaffle I do not and hope I havent offended.


----------



## GShock

Milky said:


> really down this morning, thinking about spewing it TBH.
> 
> No motivation, sick of the dieting, sick of the jabbing, sick of feeling like l am wasting my time and money and sick of still seeing that fat bastard in the mirror.
> 
> Texted Paul to tell him, even feel like stepping down as a MOD TBH and leaving the forum.....
> 
> Who am l kidding here, once a fatty always a fatty......not like its getting me any more sex or attention so whats the point !


This has got to be an April Fool stunt, I hope so anyway Milky,


----------



## Milky

GShock said:


> This has got to be an April Fool stunt, I hope so anyway Milky,


And we have a winner !

Really sorry chaps couldnt resist and couldnt think of anything else tovuse.

Happy Aptil 1st everyonr.

Cardio done, weights later.


----------



## GShock

Thank fcuk for that.........


----------



## Ginger Ben

Cvnt


----------



## BBaddict

Milky said:


> And we have a winner !
> 
> Really sorry chaps couldnt resist and couldnt think of anything else tovuse.
> 
> Happy Aptil 1st everyonr.
> 
> Cardio done, weights later.


Had me a good'n haha


----------



## alan_wilson

Aaah good to see uve started another one

August ain't far away!


----------



## faultline

And balance is restored 

Had us all...


----------



## loganator

Ginger Ben said:


> Cvnt


x2 :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980

Glad it was an April fools joke tbh, I guess my post isnt wasted as the sentiment is there and its the thought that counts if you do hit a wall you can go back and read lol


----------



## Milky

Really sorry chaps honestly and thanks for the support regardless :thumbup1:

Back to gym in an hour to do this session...

Bench Press 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec

Bench Press 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec

DB incline Press 10rm 3/failure 60 sec

Cable X Overs 10rm 3/failure 60 sec

Wide grip pulldowns 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec

Wide grip pulldowns 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec

Barbell bent over row 10rm 3/failure 60 sec

Cable straight arm pulldowns 10rm 3/failure 60 sec

Reverse crunch body weight> 10/10 60 sec

Crunch body weight> 10/10 60 sec

Dead/Curl/Press Unloaded bar 10/10 Plan60 sec

I cant post this bastard thing properly for some reason so to explain.

the first bit is the exercise

the second bit is the weight so 50 % of 10 rep max or max to failure

Third bit it sets and reps so 10 sets of 10 reps or 3 sets to failure

last bit is rest time.


----------



## Milky

Session done and pics as promised.

You have to realise l HATE with a passion having my pic taken, my goyter ( excuse the spelling ) makes me look like a fat necked bastard and it bugs the sh*t out of me, l really cant emphasise how much...


----------



## Milky




----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> View attachment 116041
> 
> 
> View attachment 116042
> 
> 
> View attachment 116043


WOW! Just WOW! Great arms great back. To hell with a neck your not supposed to have one any way as your muscled lol.


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> And we have a winner !
> 
> Really sorry chaps couldnt resist and couldnt think of anything else tovuse.
> 
> Happy Aptil 1st everyonr.
> 
> Cardio done, weights later.


You big bold twisted cnut.... 30 fcuking minutes writing a heart warming letter of moral support, was just about to post... hats off mate you got me bigtime...... :lol:

was going to start it "big bold fat twisted cnut" but just seen the pictures posted up and you aint fat either......

really hate you now......... :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Looking great milky, great width to your back and some nice detail coming through too


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Looking great milky, great width to your back and some nice detail coming through too


Only been 2 weeks into new routine mate so l think it will yeild some good results.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Only been 2 weeks into new routine mate so l think it will yeild some good results.....


Good stuff


----------



## Hotdog147

Fpmsl nice one milky! Stitched us right up! Ha

Looking great in pics btw...


----------



## Ricky12345

Looking good milky


----------



## onthebuild

Attempted to give reps for pics but I have to spread them around.

I don't know why you have trouble posting pics mate, if I had a back like that I'd be spamming pics on every thread :lol:


----------



## Milky

Cheers chaps appreciate the comments :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice shape milky and in a short time (i.e new routine). Looking forward to future pics mate.


----------



## constantbulk

good effort all round including the wind up lol


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> And we have a winner !
> 
> Really sorry chaps couldnt resist and couldnt think of anything else tovuse.
> 
> Happy Aptil 1st everyonr.
> 
> Cardio done, weights later.


You rotten cvnt ,,,negged,then subbed!


----------



## [email protected]

You bugger, got me too and I pride myself on not being April fooled! Pics look fab!


----------



## Milky

10 egg omellette down me and shake before bed, GH jab as well later...


----------



## BigTrev

Pics looking great Milky,,


----------



## TELBOR

Looking great mate, back is looking very lean and thick.

Shame about your face though


----------



## DiggyV

'bout time you posted up pics you slacker.

Looking good mate - shoulders have great shape pal.


----------



## Milky

All food down, GH jab done, Paul has me doing this IM rather than Suq Q which l am glad about to be hinest as back on the peps tomorow so thats 3 in the stomach :thumbup1:


----------



## Hotdog147

Milky said:


> All food down, GH jab done, Paul has me doing this IM rather than Suq Q which l am glad about to be hinest as back on the peps tomorow so thats 3 in the stomach :thumbup1:


Can do peps IM too but I bet you already know this!

For sub q shots I used legs to give stomach a rest, even my ar$e! Haha

Bit of useless info there for you!


----------



## Milky

Hotdog147 said:


> Can do peps IM too but I bet you already know this!
> 
> For sub q shots I used legs to give stomach a rest, even my ar$e! Haha
> 
> Bit of useless info there for you!


Yeah mate but l do as l am told so for me the easiest option is stomach...


----------



## Fit4life

Milky said:


> Ok so bored of the old journal so decided with the help and persuasion of some members ( and l really do appreciate the encouragement guys ) to start a fresh one...
> 
> Paul has now got me on a very high intensity routine and after a bit of an injury l am all guns blazing.
> 
> Gear is 2 mil prop EOD, peps 3 x weekly and GH on training days, prop will end this week.
> 
> Loving the training and the cardio again.
> 
> All l can hope is work is kind and the injuries stay at bay, those are the 2 things that trip me up way too often.
> 
> Cheers for popping in, hope l can make it worthwhile :thumbup1:


Hope all goes well and hey WELL DONE MILKY ESPECIALLY DOING THE CARDIO, MANY LEG AWAY FROM IT.....SO WELL DONE

KAZA


----------



## shaunmac

Looking good in the pics Milky man! All this hard work is definitely paying off!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> All food down, GH jab done, Paul has me doing this IM rather than Suq Q which l am glad about to be hinest as back on the peps tomorow so thats 3 in the stomach :thumbup1:


I do peps Im too mate


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> View attachment 116041
> 
> 
> View attachment 116042
> 
> 
> View attachment 116043


Great width and condition mate,however do they charge for smiles at your gym,ya grumpy git?


----------



## loganator

just been looking at pics mate , looking loads leaner and great taper from the bak , delts erupted and neck like a pittbull !

keep at it mate lots of improvement made since i trained with you last .... going to come up to your gym after these shows for a sesh with you and dave ....

Carl


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Great width and condition mate,however do they charge for smiles at your gym,ya grumpy git?


haha i always get told that when i'm posing lol ....."you can fkin smile you know "


----------



## phoenix1980

I doubt Milky even smiled when his April fool joke reeled me in big time lol.


----------



## Ben_Dover

Milky said:


> And we have a winner !
> 
> Really sorry chaps couldnt resist and couldnt think of anything else tovuse.
> 
> Happy Aptil 1st everyonr.
> 
> Cardio done, weights later.


Glad I carried on reading before posting a soppy comment like the rest of you mugs :lol: !

Anyway I'm subbed and don't have to read 800 pages to stay up to date, result!


----------



## JANIKvonD

looking very well bud, very wide & condition's there too!


----------



## biglbs

Morning happy:thumb:

Have a good day,what you training or is it day off?


----------



## onthebuild

Back looks alot leaner than you lead us to believe but I'm well aware people hold fat in different areas, Is front (chest, abs legs etc) in as good condition too mate?


----------



## jimmywst

Looking good bud... :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate what,s happened to you?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Back looks alot leaner than you lead us to believe but I'm well aware people hold fat in different areas, Is front (chest, abs legs etc) in as good condition too mate?


No mate, NOT YET 



andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate what,s happened to you?


I have to do this sh*tty thing they call work mate :lol: Really gets in the way of my life TBH...

Just got home and TBRH l think l have done enough cardio at work today so gonna skip it tonight....gutted tho fu*king hate getting home this late !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> No mate, NOT YET


That's the spirit!


----------



## infernal0988

subbed !


----------



## andyhuggins

LOL yeah who invented work must be the most hated person on the planet. I,m all for the 2 day week and 5 day weekend.


----------



## Milky

So finished handy and hit the gym, today was the Fuhrer's leg day....

Did my HIIT cardio, then hit the squats, 8 sets in lower back is pumping, set no 9 and BANG, spasm right across my lower back....

Gave myself a minute after crawilng to a bench then perseveered with the routine, managed the rest of it, leg press, leg extentions, reverse leg curls, seated leg curls, standing calve raises.....

Couldnt risk the kettle bell swings, not with my back twinging...

I also got the most horrific neck cramps, l mean total lock up, probably down to me starting the clen again....

Despite things workout was good TBH, and looking forward to Friday :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Whats the deal with friday then mate? Hope ur okay after that pain issue?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Whats the deal with friday then mate? Hope ur okay after that pain issue?


Had a mega string Volterol mate l brought back from Turkey @biglbs will confirm there like rocketfuel where pain is concerned.

Friday is another big session, shoulders and tri's etc, will post up routine when l workout how !


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds like that should cure the pain. Hope you have an awesome session on friday mate. Everything looks to be going in the right direction my friend.


----------



## Milky

I showed a lad at work today my back shot and he couldnt believe it, he said if l hadnt told him it was me he would have never known...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I showed a lad at work today my back shot and he couldnt believe it, he said if l hadnt told him it was me he would have never known...


Time to start going to work in your zyzz stringer mate, show them who's boss :whistling:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Time to start going to work in your zyzz stringer mate, show them who's boss :whistling:


Just mad mate isnt it that l spend more time with these people than anyone yet they dont realise what l look lik under my sweatshirt..


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Just mad mate isnt it that l spend more time with these people than anyone yet they dont realise what l look lik under my sweatshirt..


To be fair, you'd be a bit worried if the lads you worked with were concerned about what you look like under your jumper! Wait till you show them your holiday pics in a few months eh! Something like this?



In the back shot though, rear delts and traps look really good, and its not often you notice rear delts, so you must be doing something very right. :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Had a mega string Volterol mate l brought back from Turkey @biglbs will confirm there like rocketfuel where pain is concerned.
> 
> Friday is another big session, shoulders and tri's etc, will post up routine when l workout how !


Agreed ,went from not moving to ok in 24hrs'!


----------



## Milky

So very little DOMs in the legs today, down to the volteral maybe ???


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> So very little DOMs in the legs today, down to the volteral maybe ???


lucky man, well maybe they'll kick in later


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> So very little DOMs in the legs today, down to the volteral maybe ???


Nah, you just dont work out that hard mate. :lol:

<ducks and hides>


----------



## JANIKvonD

hows it going the day milk meister?


----------



## Milky

JANIKvonD said:


> hows it going the day milk meister?


Fu*k up at work today means home handy so off to do my cardio, been a good day in all ways really, pep jabs done, food spot on and cant complain about much really..


----------



## Milky

Cardio done and l wish l had kept my gob shut about DOMs, they kicked in after about ten mins on the cross trainer !!

Sweat pouring from me LOVED IT .......

Bring on tomorow :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Just mad mate isnt it that l spend more time with these people than anyone yet they dont realise what l look lik under my sweatshirt..


what you need is one of these mate , just got them in at a good price to mates :thumbup1:



art work is done by the same guy that draws for iron asylum , will also be doing hoodies etc similar stuff


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> what you need is one of these mate , just got them in at a good price to mates :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 116398
> 
> 
> art work is done by the same guy that draws for iron asylum , will also be doing hoodies etc similar stuff


Oh yes !!

How much mate ?

Text me if need be :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Glad things are going well milky mate. May it continue.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Oh yes !!
> 
> How much mate ?
> 
> Text me if need be :thumbup1:


just sent text


----------



## loganator

well smart tho ain't they mate and it was 15 degrees today so vest season is just around the corner :thumb:

i will be having a few me thinks


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> View attachment 116400
> 
> 
> well smart tho ain't they mate and it was 15 degrees today so vest season is just around the corner :thumb:
> 
> i will be having a few me thinks


Can you get 4xl?


----------



## Milky

For some reason some cravings are kicking in, l am starving and want beans and sausage on toast with 2 fried eggs :cursing:

Shake it is :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

biglbs said:


> Can you get 4xl?


Can you get 4XS for me is more the question :lol:


----------



## loganator

Loads of sizes and colours available lol


----------



## loganator

Big guns session for the milkster today then ?

Have a good one mate


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Big guns session for the milkster today then ?
> 
> Have a good one mate


I dont know without looking at my sheet mate TBH :lol:

Ok day been run a bit ragged but food been good and nice early dart so just having a shake, give it half an hour then off to do another grueller..

Will post it later when l get wife to copy and paste the flaming thing !


----------



## goodison1972

enjoying this thread... IN!


----------



## Milky

goodison1972 said:


> enjoying this thread... IN!


Cheers mate, go knows why but cheers all the same :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Run Ragged?? RUN RAGGED?!?! :lol:

Your thumbs should be hurting the amount of time you spent on the phone while we were waiting for gear hahaha

"Where's George? We need gear"

"He's on the phone..... must be the office again......" (rolling joke, he's allowed to phone the office. And thats the excuse)

Queue 3 lots of beeping off the machine, screws and roller driver screaming at George "THAT THE OFFICE???" "GET OFF THE PHONE!!!"


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Run Ragged?? RUN RAGGED?!?! :lol:
> 
> Your thumbs should be hurting the amount of time you spent on the phone while we were waiting for gear hahaha
> 
> "Where's George? We need gear"
> 
> "He's on the phone..... must be the office again......" (rolling joke, he's allowed to phone the office. And thats the excuse)
> 
> Queue 3 lots of beeping off the machine, screws and roller driver screaming at George "THAT THE OFFICE???" "GET OFF THE PHONE!!!"


Oi ****, well you fat superglued ar*e of that white donkey you perch yourself on THEN you can slag me :lol:

AND you managed to break a 4 week old machine, it was my duty as a good employee to tell everyone at the firm what you had done :lol:


----------



## mal

good progress in them pics mate..


----------



## Milky

Anyway training sh*t now...

NAILED IT and you know what l FU*KING LOVED IT as well.......

I got some great comments, put a few young lads to shame and give that lazy little git Chesney the hard word for not putting the effort in !

Buzzing again, cardio, the training, the lot.... :thumbup1:


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Anyway training sh*t now...
> 
> NAILED IT and you know what l FU*KING LOVED IT as well.......
> 
> I got some great comments, put a few young lads to shame and give that lazy little git Chesney the hard word for not putting the effort in !
> 
> Buzzing again, cardio, the training, the lot.... :thumbup1:


excellent they're the kind of comments we love to read, get in there


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Anyway training sh*t now...
> 
> NAILED IT and you know what l FU*KING LOVED IT as well.......
> 
> I got some great comments, put a few young lads to shame and give that lazy little git Chesney the hard word for not putting the effort in !
> 
> Buzzing again, cardio, the training, the lot.... :thumbup1:


Ripp it up milkster !


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Just read all 16 pages in one go mate, your doing well Milky...no doubt you will hit your targets :thumb:

Keep it up


----------



## Milky

Home from work, got to go shell out some more money on sh*t we don't need but the wife for some reason thinks we do then its cardio time....

Food been good today and will remain so until 13.00 hours tomorrow where l need to decide what l want for my Sunday dinner.


----------



## Milky

Cardio done, just loving it...

Going to do it tomorrow on my rest day, why the fu*k not :thumbup1:

Food will remain on the button, wife has been great this week and yet again got some nice comments in the gym so its all going in the right direction..


----------



## loganator

pic of IA t'shirt you wanted to see mate....it's abit creased as it had been in the wash and not ironed but can say atleast that they wash great lol


----------



## small for now

I have this one, also the mammys little monster t-shirt, top quality they are

Ps jusy finished reading this on tapatalk and subbed to milky


----------



## Milky

This was Fridays workout which l forgot to post :thumbup1:

DB Shoulder press 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec

DB Shoulder press 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec

DB side Lateral 10rm 3/failure 60 sec

DB rear delt raise 10rm 3/failure 60 sec

DB curl 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec

DB curl 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec

EZ curl 10rm 3/failure 60 sec

Tricep pressdowns 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec

Tricep pressdowns 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec

overhead cable extensions 10rm 3/failure 60 sec

DB clean 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> This was Fridays workout which l forgot to post :thumbup1:
> 
> DB Shoulder press 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec
> 
> DB Shoulder press 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec
> 
> DB side Lateral 10rm 3/failure 60 sec
> 
> DB rear delt raise 10rm 3/failure 60 sec
> 
> DB curl 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec
> 
> DB curl 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec
> 
> EZ curl 10rm 3/failure 60 sec
> 
> Tricep pressdowns 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec
> 
> Tricep pressdowns 10rm 3*/Failure 60 sec
> 
> overhead cable extensions 10rm 3/failure 60 sec
> 
> DB clean 50% 10rm 10/10 60 sec


Nice , looks like a well structured session is that one of Pauls ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Nice , looks like a well structured session is that one of Pauls ?


It is mate yeah, bloody hard going but not as hard as the leg one, that destroys me !

Woke up with lower back spasm again so brekky and mega strong volterol then cardio when gym opens.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> It is mate yeah, bloody hard going but not as hard as the leg one, that destroys me !
> 
> Woke up with lower back spasm again so brekky and mega strong volterol then cardio when gym opens.


Sounds like Paul has no mercy mate ....cardio on a sunday , reps for gains made and sticking at it mate well deserved


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Sounds like Paul has no mercy mate ....cardio on a sunday , reps for gains made and sticking at it mate well deserved


My choice today mate, 20 weeks to go so every bit helps :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod

Milky said:


> My choice today mate, 20 weeks to go so every bit helps :thumbup1:


its a big thing been able to push yrself to do the cardio on a sunday, especially as u also manual work all week....


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> its a big thing been able to push yrself to do the cardio on a sunday, especially as u also manual work all week....


Its 30 mins HIIT mate, its not like l am going on a 10 mile run :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> My choice today mate, 20 weeks to go so every bit helps :thumbup1:


Spartan attitude mate


----------



## Zola

Milky said:


> Its 30 mins HIIT mate, its not like l am going on a 10 mile run :thumbup1:


Keep us posted with what you do mate, you doing it on a cross trainer?

Our gym's treadmills are too old to programme intervals into it... manually adjusting the speed all the time will result in a face plant.


----------



## loganator

Just to let you know that you have persuaded me into some sunday morning treadmill after reading your post .....thanks , i think lol :confused1:


----------



## Milky

Cardio done,

Warm up 2.30

30 seconds full tilt

60 seconds moderate pace

and repeat ten times...

LOVE IT !!


----------



## Milky

forgot to add, course is now finished, PCT meds all in place and starting Monday :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> forgot to add, course is now finished, PCT meds all in place and starting Monday :thumbup1:


Is all the cardio wise on pct? I have always been told its very hard not to lose muscle cutting natty?


----------



## Zola

Milky said:


> Cardio done,
> 
> Warm up 2.30
> 
> 30 seconds full tilt
> 
> 60 seconds moderate pace
> 
> and repeat ten times...
> 
> LOVE IT !!


what on Milkster?


----------



## loganator

onthebuild said:


> Is all the cardio wise on pct? I have always been told its very hard not to lose muscle cutting natty?


tbf mate he has just come off so will still be anabolic/androgenic for a while , i'm sure he will play it by ear and has Pscarb watching his back too


----------



## loganator

2.5 inc fasted powerwalk nailed on the treadmill with heating on ...thanks for the inspiration mate , veins are like cotton in my arms now from lack of carbs but managed cracking pump on calfs so good result ....

enjoy your sunday mate :thumb:


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Is all the cardio wise on pct? I have always been told its very hard not to lose muscle cutting natty?


yes it is mate as it is all about application.....


----------



## loganator

loganator said:


> 2.5 inc fasted powerwalk nailed on the treadmill with heating on ...thanks for the inspiration mate , veins are like cotton in my arms now from lack of carbs but managed cracking pump on calfs so good result ....
> 
> enjoy your sunday mate :thumb:


meant to put 2.5mile lol


----------



## biglbs

I am presuming Peps and Gh remain in though,so that will help!


----------



## Milky

Zola said:


> what on Milkster?


Cross trainer my friend.

All l ever use TBH due to my shins.


----------



## jimmywst

Milky said:


> Cross trainer my friend.
> 
> All l ever use TBH due to my shins.


We talking foot flat on the steps or up on your toes mate?


----------



## Milky

jimmywst said:


> We talking foot flat on the steps or up on your toes mate?


Both mate, flat on moderate end up on my toes at full tilt..


----------



## jimmywst

Milky said:


> Both mate, flat on moderate end up on my toes at full tilt..


Fair play... I just can't get the swing of the fcking thing.

Doesn't help having as much rhythm as a 2by4 I guess.


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> yes it is mate as it is all about application.....


Apologies I don't understand mate.

As in yes it is wise, or yes it is very hard not to lose muscle during a natty cut?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Apologies I don't understand mate.
> 
> As in yes it is wise, or yes it is very hard not to lose muscle during a natty cut?


I don't know Pauls reasons so l will let him answer mate but TBH l don't see how half an hour a day can burn a lot of muscle.... l may be wrong tho.

Also bear in mind the GH and peps will help..


----------



## C.Hill

Milky said:


> I don't know Pauls reasons so l will let him answer mate but TBH l don't see how half an hour a day can burn a lot of muscle.... l may be wrong tho.
> 
> Also bear in mind the GH and peps will help..


Your not wrong. You won't lose any muscle from half hour cardio. Especially with high protein diet and peps and gh, your safe.


----------



## Milky

Todays dinner, wife must have thought l was pregnant with triplets and eating for 4 !!


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Apologies I don't understand mate.
> 
> As in yes it is wise, or yes it is very hard not to lose muscle during a natty cut?


it is always wise to use cardio but how you use it and apply to the overall plan is key, if you are drastically reducing calories then increasing cardio when off then no it is not a sensible thing to do but this is not what Milky is doing, Milky is not on a Natty cut though as he is using GH/peptides.....

many don't do cardio in the off season and say it is because it will affect there gains and they are correct you will grow more with it in there....


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I don't know Pauls reasons so l will let him answer mate but TBH l don't see how half an hour a day can burn a lot of muscle.... l may be wrong tho.
> 
> Also bear in mind the GH and peps will help..





Pscarb said:


> it is always wise to use cardio but how you use it and apply to the overall plan is key, if you are drastically reducing calories then increasing cardio when off then no it is not a sensible thing to do but this is not what Milky is doing, Milky is not on a Natty cut though as he is using GH/peptides.....
> 
> many don't do cardio in the off season and say it is because it will affect there gains and they are correct you will grow more with it in there....


Cheers for the replies guys, makes perfect sense. Always looking to learn!

So will you be keeping calories somewhat high, but just fiddling with macros? Like decreasing carbs/ changing timings of meals etc?


----------



## Blinkey

Milky said:


> Todays dinner, wife must have thought l was pregnant with triplets and eating for 4 !!
> 
> View attachment 116803


Bloody hell! Your wife can cook. Puts most dinners to shame.


----------



## Milky

The Vegetarian said:


> Bloody hell! Your wife can cook. Puts most dinners to shame.


My wife is a beautiful, 22 carat diamond mate and l am a very lucky man :thumbup1:


----------



## Hotdog147

Milky said:


> Todays dinner, wife must have thought l was pregnant with triplets and eating for 4 !!
> 
> View attachment 116803


Looks nice! Mine is still cooking!

Please ask your wife where she got those plates!


----------



## Milky

Hotdog147 said:


> Looks nice! Mine is still cooking!
> 
> Please ask your wife where she got those plates!


Asda mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Todays dinner, wife must have thought l was pregnant with triplets and eating for 4 !!
> 
> View attachment 116803


I like how the laptop is sat there 

Dinner looks spot on :beer:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> I like how the laptop is sat there
> 
> Dinner looks spot on :beer:


I have my little spot l never move from mate, on the floor, at the coffee table and either laptop or food in front of me :lol:


----------



## jon1

I've just loosen up my belt, just looking at the picture. looks nice


----------



## Milky

jon1 said:


> I've just loosen up my belt, just looking at the picture. looks nice


It was mate, beef done in the slow cooker with mash, roasts, Yorkshires, sprouts and broccoli, only thing missing TBH was a few carrots...


----------



## Milky

Oh and hit the sunbed again today, tan always improves the look :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I have my little spot l never move from mate, on the floor, at the coffee table and either laptop or food in front of me :lol:


Spoilt you are, spoilt!! :lol:


----------



## jon1

Milky said:


> It was mate, beef done in the slow cooker with mash, roasts, Yorkshires, sprouts and broccoli, only thing missing TBH was a few carrots...


mouths watering now slowed cooked beef. there me eating rice and beef mince :no:


----------



## Milky

jon1 said:


> mouths watering now slowed cooked beef. there me eating rice and beef mince :no:


Cheat window is over mate so once l finish this six pack of jammie wagon wheels its game face back on :lol:


----------



## Englishman

Go to admit mate your looking bloody good from that back shot in your avi. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Englishman said:


> Go to admit mate your looking bloody good from that back shot in your avi. :thumb:


cheers mate, just the ugly git at the front lets the side down.


----------



## raptordog

Milky said:


> My wife is a beautiful, 22 carat diamond mate and l am a very greedy man :thumbup1:












......... :lol:

Got the same plates mate.... not a bad deal at asda..... :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

I got those plates too lol

Glad you had a good day mate,well earnt...


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Cheers for the replies guys, makes perfect sense. Always looking to learn!
> 
> So will you be keeping calories somewhat high, but just fiddling with macros? Like decreasing carbs/ changing timings of meals etc?


Calories are not very high as the goal is fat loss whilst preserving muscle but constant monitoring is key


----------



## Milky

All my jabs drawn for the week, peps and GH so that saves me a job :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> All my jabs drawn for the week, peps and GH so that saves me a job :thumbup1:


I presume you don't mix the peps mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I presume you don't mix the peps mate?


No mate separate jabs on separate days.


----------



## Hotdog147

Milky said:


> Asda mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, I'm going to get some of those.

My dinner is finally ready btw


----------



## TELBOR

Hotdog147 said:


> Cheers mate, I'm going to get some of those.
> 
> My dinner is finally ready btw
> 
> View attachment 116844


Looks amazing!!


----------



## Milky

Hotdog147 said:


> Cheers mate, I'm going to get some of those.
> 
> My dinner is finally ready btw
> 
> View attachment 116844


Fu*k me that looks good, and my cheat is over :crying:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> No mate separate jabs on separate days.


No i mean ghrp2/grf in same pin,i know Gh is seperate days


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> No i mean ghrp2/grf in same pin,i know Gh is seperate days


Yeah mate they are together :thumbup1:


----------



## Hotdog147

R0BLET said:


> Looks amazing!!


It was nice! Bless her!

Ate the lot and finished off the crackling!

Sorry milky! As you were!....


----------



## loganator

Hotdog147 said:


> It was nice! Bless her!
> 
> Ate the lot and finished off the crackling!
> 
> Sorry milky! As you were!....


Just came on to say good mornin and bombarded by food images , deffo a UK-M conspiracy this lol !


----------



## loganator

Mornin milkster , think these images of food should be banned from peoples jurnos its been everywhere last week or so and food conversations also should be banned lol , can feel my fangs comin out when I look at em lol !

CNuts


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Yeah mate they are together :thumbup1:


The reason i asked is i thought they started degrading once mixed together,ok for a day but not a week unless frozen? I wonder if @Pscarb could confirm this ,as i am now,uncertain,i defo read this on Dats site.


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Just came on to say good mornin and bombarded by food images , deffo a UK-M conspiracy this lol !


Even members call themselves things like @hotdog just to get you a? :lol:


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Mornin milkster , think these images of food should be banned from peoples jurnos its been everywhere last week or so and food conversations also should be banned lol , can feel my fangs comin out when I look at em lol !
> 
> CNuts


Awww mate, sorry l can imagine how hungry you are.


----------



## loganator

biglbs said:


> Even members call themselves things like @hotdog just to get you a? :lol:


Lmao !


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Awww mate, sorry l can imagine how hungry you are.


Lol doesnt bother me really mate just keeps my mind busy havin a winge haha , missis was pickin up cheesecakes in adsa the other day came close to a sulk then lol ......


----------



## loganator

Ps ban hotdog !


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> The reason i asked is i thought they started degrading once mixed together,ok for a day but not a week unless frozen? I wonder if @Pscarb could confirm this ,as i am now,uncertain,i defo read this on Dats site.


hope your wrong mate or l have wasted ten jabs !!!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> hope your wrong mate or l have wasted ten jabs !!!


Mate i am sure i am right,just seen it somewhere else too whilst googling,you can freeze them now though and use from freezer once defrosted,presuming you did not already freeze them pre reconstitution?


----------



## TELBOR

loganator said:


> Lol doesnt bother me really mate just keeps my mind busy havin a winge haha , missis was pickin up cheesecakes in adsa the other day came close to a sulk then lol ......


Good job I didn't post mine up too mate lol

Had you upset her to do that to you!!??

I'd double her dose of rohypnol to get her in line :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Hope you are well mate. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> hope your wrong mate or l have wasted ten jabs !!!


Be interested in the answer to this too?

Still sticking completely to Paul's plan?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Be interested in the answer to this too?
> 
> Still sticking completely to Paul's plan?


To the very best of my ability mate but sometimes life gets in the way and l have to concede to it....


----------



## Milky

So Mondays workout done, rest has been reduced to 50 seconds now, more positive comments in the gym and as stupid as this will sound l feel l am seeing differences week on week now...

nearly remembering the workouts not which mean Paul will no doubt change it just to mess my head up :lol:

Food bang on, cant wait for tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

That ain,t stupid milky mate that is true progress. You are being honest with yourself.


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> The reason i asked is i thought they started degrading once mixed together,ok for a day but not a week unless frozen? I wonder if @Pscarb could confirm this ,as i am now,uncertain,i defo read this on Dats site.


yes they do degrade, but if kept in a fridge they are fine for a day or so but will degrade over the week.....this essentially is not a total waste as you will still get something from them but it will not be what it should be


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> yes they do degrade, but if kept in a fridge they are fine for a day or so but will degrade over the week.....this essentially is not a total waste as you will still get something from them but it will not be what it should be


I hear freezing them keeps them fresh,unless you are unlucky enough to have problems with crystalisation(rare)?

You simply get them out every day as required.


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> I hear freezing them keeps them fresh,unless you are unlucky enough to have problems with crystalisation(rare)?
> 
> You simply get them out every day as required.


it slows degradation but it will still occur to a degree......

the level of degradation is much less with the clinical grade peptides milky is using over cheaper chinese peptides due to the impurities that are/can be found in the chinese cheap ones.


----------



## onthebuild

Would degradation be visible under a microscope?

Be interesting to see it, just purely from a nerds point of view!


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> it slows degradation but it will still occur to a degree......
> 
> the level of degradation is much less with the clinical grade peptides milky is using over cheaper chinese peptides due to the impurities that are/can be found in the chinese cheap ones.


Agreed mate,i have read a lot about the difference,though i never have used cheap ones.I always use clinical grade.

I know on Dat's he recommends not storing mixed for over a day,if you have to freezing was the next best option,Something to do with the two interacting.


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> Agreed mate,i have read a lot about the difference,though i never have used cheap ones.I always use clinical grade.
> 
> I know on Dat's he recommends not storing mixed for over a day,if you have to freezing was the next best option,Something to do with the two interacting.


agreed mate was not being pedantic just making sure guys understand there is still degradation


----------



## greekgod

ive used chinese peps, and they work, but i only mix them in the syringe just b4 use.... to be safe..

i had good results with grhp 6/cjc1295 and been running frag 176 two months now and it definitely works....

keep at it Milky...


----------



## Milky

Breaking news.....

Wife is ill AGAIN.... I swear to Lucifer she has never had a day since we met she hasnt had an issue of some sort.

Tonight is heartburn and sickness which TBH is original for once.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Breaking news.....
> 
> Wife is ill AGAIN.... I swear to Lucifer she has never had a day since we met she hasnt had an issue of some sort.
> 
> Tonight is heartburn and sickness which TBH is original for once.


Too much sympathy will do that! :lol: :lol: :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Breaking news.....
> 
> Wife is ill AGAIN.... I swear to Lucifer she has never had a day since we met she hasnt had an issue of some sort.
> 
> Tonight is heartburn and sickness which TBH is original for once.


Sounds like she needs rubbing out and drawing back in again as my Nanna used to say. Hope she's better soon


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Breaking news.....
> 
> Wife is ill AGAIN.... I swear to Lucifer she has never had a day since we met she hasnt had an issue of some sort.
> 
> Tonight is heartburn and sickness which TBH is original for once.


No Monday night nookie for mr milky I take it?


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> To the very best of my ability mate but sometimes life gets in the way and l have to concede to it....


Yeh that's bound to happen. I struggle sticking to mine at times and feel Paul's might be a little harder


----------



## biglbs

Morning you ripped manchurian powerhouse


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Yeh that's bound to happen. I struggle sticking to mine at times and feel Paul's might be a little harder


The thing is tho being guided by someone gives you that extra drive to stixk to it.


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Morning you ripped manchurian powerhouse


Nit quite mate but heading in the right direction.


----------



## Zola

Milky, when you're doing HIIT on the cross trainer, do you keep the same resistance on or do you have it on a mixed programme like hill ?


----------



## MRSTRONG

any plans on wearing a thong and standing on stage milky ?


----------



## shaunmac

ewen said:


> any plans on wearing a thong and standing on stage milky ?


*crosses fingers for milky in a thong!*

:bounce: :rolleye:


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> any plans on wearing a thong and standing on stage milky ?


Defo one for the wànk bank


----------



## MRSTRONG

shaunmac said:


> *crosses fingers for milky in a thong!*
> 
> :bounce: :rolleye:





R0BLET said:


> Defo one for the wànk bank


Not into cougars :


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> Not into cougars :


How about sugar daddy's :lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

R0BLET said:


> How about sugar daddy's :lol:


How about fcuk off


----------



## TELBOR

ewen said:


> How about fcuk off


Well I never!!


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> How about sugar daddy's :lol:


he likes dilfs


----------



## [email protected]

ewen said:


> any plans on wearing a thong and standing on stage milky ?





shaunmac said:


> *crosses fingers for milky in a thong!*
> 
> :bounce: :rolleye:





R0BLET said:


> Defo one for the wànk bank





luther1 said:


> he likes dilfs


All getting a bit **** erotic in here boys! Quick, look at the pretty lady :lol:


----------



## shaunmac

Ooooh. Lady :drool:


----------



## TELBOR

[email protected] said:


> All getting a bit **** erotic in here boys! Quick, look at the pretty lady :lol:
> 
> View attachment 117074


Nice body, but isn't pretty IMO 

She looks angry, probably angry that Milky can pull that bikini off better :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

shaunmac said:


> Ooooh. Lady :drool:


That's better :thumb:

Now, who is a whizz with photo shop and can do a pic of Milky in a thong? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

R0BLET said:


> Nice body, but isn't pretty IMO
> 
> She looks angry, probably angry that Milky can pull that bikini off better :lol:


Oh for goodness sake. There's just no pleasing some people. Go find your own pretty lady then :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

[email protected] said:


> Oh for goodness sake. There's just no pleasing some people. Go find your own pretty lady then :lol:


Pmsl :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> That's better :thumb:
> 
> Now, who is a whizz with photo shop and can do a pic of Milky in a thong? :whistling: :lol:


Wrong on so many levels...

Please don't ban me :whistling:


----------



## [email protected]

onthebuild said:


> Wrong on so many levels...
> 
> Please don't ban me :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 117080


Pmsl!! Not quite what I had in mind......... but very funny.

Better stop now before we get hit with the ban hammer :laugh:


----------



## Ginger Ben

:lol: reps all round


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Wrong on so many levels...
> 
> Please don't ban me :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 117080


Are those his come to bed eyes :lol:


----------



## Milky

WHAT THE FU*KS BEEN GOING ON IN HERE THEN !!


----------



## Milky

Zola said:


> Milky, when you're doing HIIT on the cross trainer, do you keep the same resistance on or do you have it on a mixed programme like hill ?


Just keep it on the quick start mate, too thick to use the controls :lol:



ewen said:


> any plans on wearing a thong and standing on stage milky ?


If l am really honest mate one thing this has taught me is l do NOT have the discipline, time and will power to get down to stage levels.

With work and the unpredictability of It all l really really doubt l would make it, and l would DEFINATLY kill one or two people trying :lol:


----------



## Milky

Oh and FTR your all tw*ts !!!

:lol:


----------



## MRSTRONG

Milky said:


> Just keep it on the quick start mate, too thick to use the controls :lol:
> 
> If l am really honest mate one thing this has taught me is l do NOT have the discipline, time and will power to get down to stage levels.
> 
> With work and the unpredictability of It all l really really doubt l would make it, and l would DEFINATLY kill one or two people trying :lol:


Haha it would be a massive commitment but worth it I reckon .


----------



## Milky

Zola said:


> Milky, when you're doing HIIT on the cross trainer, do you keep the same resistance on or do you have it on a mixed programme like hill ?





ewen said:


> any plans on wearing a thong and standing on stage milky ?


when you think about it people get ready for comps in 12 weeks so perhaps it wouldn't be too hard, mind you l suppose that it depends on the level your at too begin with..


----------



## mark_star

i think the new picture thread could be Milkys face pasted onto whatever and whomever we can find


----------



## Milky

mark_star said:


> i think the new picture thread could be Milkys face pasted onto whatever and whomever we can find


And l hope you enjoyed your stay here, enjoy the other forums :whistling:

:lol:


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> And l hope you enjoyed your stay here, enjoy the other forums :whistling:
> 
> :lol:


haha somehow i expected that reaction :tongue:


----------



## onthebuild

Naa it cant happen, Milky is the Chuck Norris of UK-M. There can only be a limited number of pictures of him on here or the internet will melt!!


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> when you think about it people get ready for comps in 12 weeks so perhaps it wouldn't be too hard, mind you l suppose that it depends on the level your at too begin with..


Never say die milky mate you never know.


----------



## biglbs

Odd things going on in here,figure looking great Milkman,nice tits too...

Someone pinch me i am dreaming on tren again...


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Oh and FTR your all tw*ts !!!
> 
> :lol:


Sorry 

Originally I was trying to stop the man love but then it all went a bit .............. :lol:


----------



## Milky

So, been awake since 1.40, lots going thro my head, may have to jack my job in so that's not helping....

REALLY want a bowl of sugar puffs but l know l cant, 8 weeks till Nice, 19 weeks till Turkey and any cheating will delay any results l want...


----------



## DoubleXL-

mate you inspire me to give it a proper go! impressed with your progress, hope everythings alright in personal life! no doubt you'll look top for those holidays!


----------



## Milky

DoubleXL- said:


> mate you inspire me to give it a proper go! impressed with your progress, hope everythings alright in personal life! no doubt you'll look top for those holidays!


Glad it helped mate, my personal life is like anyone else's mate, up and down, as the saying goes " l am always in the sh*t, its only the depth that varies " :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Just keep it on the quick start mate, too thick to use the controls :lol:
> 
> If l am really honest mate one thing this has taught me is l do NOT have the discipline, time and will power to get down to stage levels.
> 
> With work and the unpredictability of It all l really really doubt l would make it, and l would DEFINATLY kill one or two people trying :lol:


never say never mate


----------



## tonyc74

Milky said:


> So, been awake since 1.40, lots going thro my head, may have to jack my job in so that's not helping....
> 
> REALLY want a bowl of sugar puffs but l know l cant, 8 weeks till Nice, 19 weeks till Turkey and any cheating will delay any results l want...


Just try to think the bowl of sugar puffs wont solve the problems, only logical thought will so take a pen to paper and write down problems and solutions...

I agree with you right now the level of sh1t i am in is fairly high lol but only I can sort that out so its just a case of surviving until it i can work myself out of it


----------



## Milky

So spoke to Paul this afternoon, having been awake since about half 1 and being totally shattered he gave me the ok to postpone tonights leg workout to tomorrow.

I am not going and attempting to do my legs if l cant give it the full beans, and l know l couldn't tonight...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> So spoke to Paul this afternoon, having been awake since about half 1 and being totally shattered he gave me the ok to postpone tonights leg workout to tomorrow.
> 
> I am not going and attempting to do my legs if l cant give it the full beans, and l know l couldn't tonight...


Takes more to admit defeat and put it off than try and have a half ****d session in my experience!

So what's on the cards for this evening instead?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Takes more to admit defeat and put it off than try and have a half ****d session in my experience!
> 
> So what's on the cards for this evening instead?


Food, sleeping pill and early night mate.

Actually put my notice in via e mail at 4.00 am this morning and only actually got back to sleep at about half 5... to get up at 6.00....

Shattered mate, l mean my eyes are stinging tired so no way l could do 130 squats !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Food, sleeping pill and early night mate.
> 
> Actually put my notice in via e mail at 4.00 am this morning and only actually got back to sleep at about half 5... to get up at 6.00....
> 
> Shattered mate, l mean my eyes are stinging tired so no way l could do 130 squats !


Ohh you handed the notice in? big changes on their way then mate? or you staying in the same job just for another gaffer?

I'd be getting food, a shake, cracking a film on (always makes me fall asleep when I start a film :lol: ) and making the most of the rest!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Ohh you handed the notice in? big changes on their way then mate? or you staying in the same job just for another gaffer?
> 
> I'd be getting food, a shake, cracking a film on (always makes me fall asleep when I start a film :lol: ) and making the most of the rest!


nah mate they back tracked pretty quickly and l saved myself £700 !

It was a lesson in who needed who the most, and guess who won !


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> nah mate they back tracked pretty quickly and l saved myself £700 !
> 
> It was a lesson in who needed who the most, and guess who won !


Always nice to know


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Always nice to know


Don't want to be the big shot mate, and TBRH l knew before l put my notice in they would sh*t themselves, and they did.....

They cant find drivers for love or money let alone ones that can do what l can.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Don't want to be the big shot mate, and TBRH l knew before l put my notice in they would sh*t themselves, and they did.....
> 
> They cant find drivers for love or money let alone ones that can do what l can - especially whilst on the phone


Fixed :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Fixed :lol:


That's it, l am sh8t hot !!!

:lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Always annoys me when those in charge forget that without the 'little men' below them they wouldn't be sat on their ar$es earning the big money and driving the nice cars. But they still take most opportunities to treat you like you're disposable.

Should have asked for a payrise milky, gotta pay those phone bills right? :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

NOT that I'm calling you little :lol:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Always annoys me when those in charge forget that without the 'little men' below them they wouldn't be sat on their ar$es earning the big money and driving the nice cars. But they still take most opportunities to treat you like you're disposable.
> 
> Should have asked for a payrise milky, gotta pay those phone bills right? :whistling:


The fella who runs us is bang on mate, the other ku*t is a snide and will stab you right in the back, the weeks notice was aimed at him more TBH and he will be seething at having to back down...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> The fella who runs us is bang on mate, the other ku*t is a snide and will stab you right in the back, the weeks notice was aimed at him more TBH and he will be seething at having to back down...


Have to be careful with people like that mate, I've come across cvnts like that before and he wont forget it, and will jump at the chance to get even!

Best off finding something to blackmail him with just incase :lol:


----------



## Blinkey

Milky said:


> The fella who runs us is bang on mate, the other ku*t is a snide and will stab you right in the back, the weeks notice was aimed at him more TBH and he will be seething at having to back down...


Just be aware of the revenge he may get, [email protected] like that always find a way.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Have to be careful with people like that mate, I've come across cvnts like that before and he wont forget it, and will jump at the chance to get even!
> 
> Best off finding something to blackmail him with just incase :lol:


A mate of mine phoned me last week and said he will go out and buy another truck for me to go and work for him so l am really not concerned mate.

Honestly l could have walked today and been in work tomorrow, no problem what so ever, l am very privelliged to be in that position..


----------



## Milky

So home from work, been a weird weird day.

Not done a massive amount of work but its left me knackered for some reason...

Anyway, off to do my legs :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> So home from work, been a weird weird day.
> 
> Not done a massive amount of work but its left me knackered for some reason...
> 
> Anyway, off to do my legs :thumbup1:


Go tear it up..... :thumb:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> So home from work, been a weird weird day.
> 
> Not done a massive amount of work but its left me knackered for some reason...
> 
> Anyway, off to do my legs :thumbup1:


Get this watched before you go mate


----------



## Milky

so leg session done,

Squats are killing my lower back, got to the 100 mark but no way l could double up, so just 100 at 70 kg's....

My whole leg, ever muscle was BURNING, I had lactic acid though out as well !

Tomorrow should be fun in the cardio, hopefully have my new vests from @loganator !


----------



## faultline

I know your an experienced lifter so don't wanna offend you, but I remember you saying never did squats, is your form right?

I watch a YouTube vid called so you think you can squat and it took alot of lower back out for me :thumbup:


----------



## Milky

faultline said:


> I know your an experienced lifter so don't wanna offend you, but I remember you saying never did squats, is your form right?
> 
> I watch a YouTube vid called so you think you can squat and it took alot of lower back out for me :thumbup:


Cheers mate, will check it out.

Squats are new to me so any help much appreciated :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Tonight is also 5 iu's Hyge pre bed....

1 week into pct as well..


----------



## big_skip

Stick with light weights mate save the back, 15/20 rep sets will get you blowing and still stagger home all the same


----------



## Milky

big_skip said:


> Stick with light weights mate save the back, 15/20 rep sets will get you blowing and still stagger home all the same


I thought 70 kg's was light :confused1:


----------



## Guest

100 reps of 70kg back squats ? Why so many reps ? You asking for lower back problems that way.


----------



## Milky

Cheeky Monkey said:


> 100 reps of 70kg back squats ? Why so many reps ? You asking for lower back problems that way.


Coz that's my orders mate....


----------



## faultline

I did 10x10 squats (didnt get all of them) on 60kg the other day with no back pain


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Coz that's my orders mate....


Seems excessive tbh. Ang on, you doing like 10 sets of 10 ? Or 100 straight out ?


----------



## Milky

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Seems excessive tbh.


Well he hasn't let me down yet mate so l do as Paul tells me to the best of my ability....

My full routine is on here somewhere !

Its a killer !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well he hasn't let me down yet mate so l do as Paul tells me to the best of my ability....
> 
> My full routine is on here somewhere !
> 
> Its a killer !


Ignore me, for some weird reason I had it in my head you were doing 100 reps straight out ! 10x10 isn't remotely as bad ! lol

I've no idea why I thought that either ! lol


----------



## Milky

Cheeky Monkey said:


> Ignore me, for some weird reason I had it in my head you were doing 100 reps straight out ! 10x10 isn't remotely as bad ! lol
> 
> I've no idea why I thought that either ! lol


Fu*k me l couldn't do 100 reps with an empty bar :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Fu*k me l couldn't do 100 reps with an empty bar :lol:


fpmsl , or me, and I was sitting here going ! "Well if ya doing 100 reps on the trot no wonder ya backs hurting" LOL

Yeah alright i'll just go back in the corner over here. ! :lol:


----------



## big_skip

Or even do them on a smith machine like as girl as i do :thumb:


----------



## Milky

big_skip said:


> Or even do them on a smith machine like as girl as i do :thumb:


Not allowed mate, owner put a BIG sign up saying so :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Not allowed mate, owner put a BIG sign up saying so :lol:


front squats on the smithy are killers mate don't see the harm tbh


----------



## Milky

So up at 5.15 to do my first pep jab, walked down tje stairs sideways so as not to fall.

Bath, shave and work now, lets hope its an easy one..


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> So up at 5.15 to do my first pep jab, walked down tje stairs sideways so as not to fall.
> 
> Bath, shave and work now, lets hope its an easy one..


Everyone knows this is how you do the stairs after legs day.....


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> So up at 5.15 to do my first pep jab, walked down tje stairs sideways so as not to fall.
> 
> Bath, shave and work now, lets hope its an easy one..


and that you're sat down all day :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Everyone knows this is how you do the stairs after legs day.....
> 
> View attachment 117420


If only there was a way to get on to the throne like that too.....that's the worse part!!


----------



## shaunmac

I did 10x10 leg press today, outer quads are gonna be aching tomorrow I think!


----------



## Milky

Home from work, going to do my cardio soon.

have to say for some reason this diet is kicking the sh*t out of me now, l have been fine on it for months yet now for some strange reason l am constantly clock watching for my next feed !


----------



## Milky

Just tried on my new vests and sweatshirt from @loganator and they are the BOLLOX !!

Cracking fit, great colours and designs, will look the business in the gym and on holiday...

Cheers mate...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Just tried on my new vests and sweatshirt from @loganator and they are the BOLLOX !!
> 
> Cracking fit, great colours and designs, will look the business in the gym and on holiday...
> 
> Cheers mate...


Whats the website again mate?

Please tell me you didn't get the dbol tshirt though :lol:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Whats the website again mate?
> 
> Please tell me you didn't get the dbol tshirt though :lol:


No mate didn't get that one but got some crackers.....

Will try and find link a few pages back...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> No mate didn't get that one but got some crackers.....
> 
> Will try and find link a few pages back...


Had a look but couldn't find the link! Was it in this journo or your old one, I cant remember :confused1:

Meant to favourite the site but it slipped my mind!


----------



## TELBOR

onthebuild said:


> Had a look but couldn't find the link! Was it in this journo or your old one, I cant remember :confused1:
> 
> Meant to favourite the site but it slipped my mind!


FFS!!

http://www.teamironworks.com/store/


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> FFS!!
> 
> http://www.teamironworks.com/store/


Beat me too it, contact log if you fancy some, he will do you a good deal....

LOVE the red " bodybuilding " Iron and pain sweatshirt in red, looks the business on...


----------



## onthebuild

R0BLET said:


> FFS!!
> 
> http://www.teamironworks.com/store/


Thanks mate, I just kept seeing the same sunday dinner over and over again when looking back through!!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Beat me too it, contact log if you fancy some, he will do you a good deal....
> 
> LOVE the red " bodybuilding " Iron and pain sweatshirt in red, looks the business on...


I was looking at the hoodie version of that funnily enough! What size did you get and hows the fit? Would like it baggy tbh so probably gonna go for single XS :lol:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I was looking at the hoodie version of that funnily enough! What size did you get and hows the fit? Would like it baggy tbh so probably gonna go for single XS :lol:


I ordered xl mate l think, cant bloody remember...will have a look at the labels :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I ordered xl mate l think, cant bloody remember...will have a look at the labels :lol:


Cheers mate. Stringers are pretty nice but don't like my nipples falling out at the gym pmsl


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just pinged log an email, couple of vestc and a hoodie for me. Went xl in all of them, hope that was right!! Lol


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Cheers mate. Stringers are pretty nice but don't like my nipples falling out at the gym pmsl


Yeah this was my concern too mate but there fine...


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Just pinged log an email, couple of vestc and a hoodie for me. Went xl in all of them, hope that was right!! Lol


Who have you mailed mate ?


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Yeah this was my concern too mate but there fine...


Ahh really mate that's great, gonna order a vest and a hoody now then!

You should be a rep milkster!


----------



## tony10

looking well in your avi george. glad to see everything going well mate. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Ahh really mate that's great, gonna order a vest and a hoody now then!
> 
> You should be a rep milkster!


Give Log a pm first mate....


----------



## 3752

how far from the Trafford Centre are you buddy?


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> how far from the Trafford Centre are you buddy?


Half hour in decent traffic boss...


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Just tried on my new vests and sweatshirt from @loganator and they are the BOLLOX !!
> 
> Cracking fit, great colours and designs, will look the business in the gym and on holiday...
> 
> Cheers mate...


Your very welcome milkster , i'm glad you like them ,

And am sure you will be the henchest mofkin grandad on your hols mate !


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Half hour in decent traffic boss...


i am in Liverpool on monday night for a tuesday am meeting then staying at the trafford centre tuesday night before driving home wednesday morning, just thinking i could pop in your gym??


----------



## loganator

onthebuild said:


> Whats the website again mate?
> 
> Please tell me you didn't get the dbol tshirt though :lol:


Teamironworks.com mate pm me about orders and I will give you my email and a decent price of course


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> i am in Liverpool on monday night for a tuesday am meeting then staying at the trafford centre tuesday night before driving home wednesday morning, just thinking i could pop in your gym??


Absolutely mate yeah, be awesome if you did !


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Your very welcome milkster , i'm glad you like them ,
> 
> And am sure you will be the henchest mofkin grandad on your hols mate !


Colours are mint mate, especially the orange one...


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> i am in Liverpool on monday night for a tuesday am meeting then staying at the trafford centre tuesday night before driving home wednesday morning, just thinking i could pop in your gym??


Were is it mate I may bob in for a catch up if it's ok ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Were is it mate I may bob in for a catch up if it's ok ?


Link in my sig mate....

I am good with it if Paul is :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

loganator said:


> Were is it mate I may bob in for a catch up if it's ok ?





Milky said:


> Link in my sig mate....
> 
> I am good with it if Paul is :thumbup1:


yes thats cool guys i won't know on time until tuesday but am up for that, be good to catch up in person with both of you....


----------



## onthebuild

loganator said:


> Teamironworks.com mate pm me about orders and I will give you my email and a decent price of course


PM sent mate, apologies for clogging the journo milky!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> PM sent mate, apologies for clogging the journo milky!


Hey anything that helps anyone is always good mate, be it info or clothes...


----------



## tony10

pm sent to you paul


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> yes thats cool guys i won't know on time until tuesday but am up for that, be good to catch up in person with both of you....


Buzzing now !!!


----------



## tony10

get ready for a whipping georgie boy :lol:


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> yes thats cool guys i won't know on time until tuesday but am up for that, be good to catch up in person with both of you....


Thats cool mate , send me a text when you know what time then Paul cheers mate


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Thats cool mate , send me a text when you know what time then Paul cheers mate


And l will kick up holy fu8k to get home handy !!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Who have you mailed mate ?


Loganator mate


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey milky that sounds like one bad ass session mate. Looking forward to the posts afterwards lol.


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Hey milky that sounds like one bad ass session mate. Looking forward to the posts afterwards lol.


Its a cardio night for me, :whistling:

them two can do what the fu*k they want.. :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> And l will kick up holy fu8k to get home handy !!


Sorted mate i'm normally on delts tuesday , what's your normal tuesday ?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Its a cardio night for me, :whistling:
> 
> them two can do what the fu*k they want.. :lol:


Legs count as cardio don't they lol


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Sorted mate i'm normally on delts tuesday , what's your normal tuesday ?


Chinese and wagon wheels TBH mate so will have a re think :lol:

Nah its cardio night for me but will do what ever is decided....

Gonna be fu*king brilliant if we can get it on !!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Chinese and wagon wheels TBH mate so will have a re think :lol:
> 
> Nah its cardio night for me but will do what ever is decided....
> 
> Gonna be fu*king brilliant if we can get it on !!


Nice one will try to see if the evil one can come but think he's on 2/10 shift


----------



## andyhuggins

Oops sorry milky. I,m sure you will make the best of a great meeting up.


----------



## onthebuild

So... you guys are the new team alpha then.. :whistling:

Which ones Scott?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> So... you guys are the new team alpha then.. :whistling:
> 
> Which ones Scott?


Shush you don't wind him up l am scared already !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Shush you don't wind him up l am scared already !


Scared of Scott?

Or are you saying Pscarb is Scott? I don't think he'll take kindly to that :innocent:


----------



## andyhuggins

WOW that could end you up with one brutal session mate if people keep on saying that LOL.


----------



## Milky

Wanted to do my cardio fasted this morning but been awake since 6 am and gym doesnt open till 9 so struggling TBH.

With Paul coming Tuesday going to swap my days around and train upperbody tomorow and have Monday as cardio day.


----------



## loganator

Morning Milkster mate , just waiting to get on treadmill meself , did you manage to hold out ? I'm just havin a brew then i can get on it about 8.30ish ...a couple of times i havn't eaten and got on it about 9.30 10.00 don't think it will do you any harm mate ......

anything good lined up for weekend?


----------



## loganator

andyhuggins said:


> WOW that could end you up with one brutal session mate if people keep on saying that LOL.


lets hope so !


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Morning Milkster mate , just waiting to get on treadmill meself , did you manage to hold out ? I'm just havin a brew then i can get on it about 8.30ish ...a couple of times i havn't eaten and got on it about 9.30 10.00 don't think it will do you any harm mate ......
> 
> anything good lined up for weekend?


had a coffee mate thats all and taking daughter and baby to Blackers later. Just nedd to go buy a new washing machine .

What about you ?


----------



## loganator

fasted inc tm in bout 10 mins time then training with the evil one around dinner time big ham sesh , then more tm this avo and go over my routine tonight for an hour as i'm going to see the guy helping me prep tommorrow and want to polish it up a bit .....this prep lark has turned into 7 days a week whilst i havn't been working but i'm glad to be able to put so much into it at the moment ....

Have a good weekend mate , looking forward to session on tuesday with you and Paul :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> fasted inc tm in bout 10 mins time then training with the evil one around dinner time big ham sesh , then more tm this avo and go over my routine tonight for an hour as i'm going to see the guy helping me prep tommorrow and want to polish it up a bit .....this prep lark has turned into 7 days a week whilst i havn't been working but i'm glad to be able to put so much into it at the moment ....
> 
> Have a good weekend mate , looking forward to session on tuesday with you and Paul :thumbup1:


Yeah wanted to train with Paul for a long time but never really been near enough to each other so a right result for me TBH.

Just my HIIT this morning mate and then fit washing machine and head of up the m61...


----------



## biglbs

Have a good weekend buddy


----------



## Milky

So cardio done then drag go pick up the new washing machine, take the old one out, fit the new one, FINALLY eaten at 10.45 !


----------



## Milky

Well been to Blackers with wife, daughter and granddaughter. Daughter says " dad can my friend come "

"yeah ok "

" can we pick her up please "

"yeah ok, where does she live "

" PRESTON " !!!

Kids !


----------



## Milky

I have also decided that come my holiday l am not doing any dieting on any level for at least 3 months.....

I wont go daft but l wont be eating cold food thro the winter again....


----------



## 3752

Can we train chest and back or one of them guys as I have problems with training legs outside of my own gym due to my back?


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Can we train chest and back or one of them guys as I have problems with training legs outside of my own gym due to my back?


Hell yeah !!

ha ha up yours Carl, no legs :lol:


----------



## luther1

Whats blackers milky? Like the Trafford centre or a currys type shop?


----------



## defdaz

Seems like all is going well mate!! :thumb:


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Whats blackers milky? Like the Trafford centre or a currys type shop?


Blackpool mate, northern thing :lol:



defdaz said:


> Seems like all is going well mate!! :thumb:


Yeah it seems to be mate.

One thing l have always struggled with is CONSISTENCY....

IMO one of the most if not the most important things.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Blackpool mate, northern thing :lol:
> 
> Yeah it seems to be mate.
> 
> One thing l have always struggled with is CONSISTENCY....
> 
> IMO one of the most if not the most important things.


Haha,how stupid do i feel


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Haha,how stupid do i feel


Very.....

:lol:


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Very.....
> 
> :lol:


Fcuking northerners


----------



## Milky

Weight is down slightly which is l think what Paul is looking for. Just had brekky and goin to train at 10 am.

Sunbed after that then possibly a slight cheat as in one meal but nothing excessive.


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> Weight is down slightly which is l think what Paul is looking for. Just had brekky and goin to train at 10 am.
> 
> Sunbed after that then possibly a slight cheat as in one meal but nothing excessive.


Morning mate, how old was your last avi compared to the one you have now?? There seems like quite a bit of difference.

What you planning as a cheat meal??


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Weight is down slightly which is l think what Paul is looking for. Just had brekky and goin to train at 10 am.
> 
> Sunbed after that then possibly a slight cheat as in one meal but nothing excessive.


It is mate although not sure i like this one meal crap? The refeed window is there for a reason and you know this plus you will need the calories for Tuesday, do you know much about Tabata :whistling:


----------



## greekgod

Milky, go for the refeed, cheat meal wont help... go on.. recharge for the coming week!!!


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> It is mate although not sure i like this one meal crap? The refeed window is there for a reason and you know this plus you will need the calories for Tuesday, do you know much about Tabata :whistling:


Got a big Sunday dinner lined up mate with apple crumble and custard so its not going to be a feeble one....

And no l have not heard of it but google is my friend...


----------



## 3752

greekgod said:


> Milky, go for the refeed, *cheat meal wont help..*. go on.. recharge for the coming week!!!


Why is that then??


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> Why is that then??


I think he's saying fill your boots mate and not just one meal...


----------



## greekgod

just messing with him Pscarb . I know u got his plan mapped out...

he knows im joking..

.but on a serious note, refeeding every week helped me keep baselining if u low carbing thru the week..


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> I think he's saying fill your boots mate and not just one meal...


Ah gotcha.


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Hell yeah !!
> 
> ha ha up yours Carl, no legs :lol:


LMFAO Milky hahahaha ! :lol:

You know though mate your just delaying the inevitable and will now have to catch up for a leg session with you when i'm into my rebound post shows carbed up full tanks with the evil one on board for backup !!!! Owch !

Muhahahahahahaha ! ha ! haha ! ha! hahahahahaha!


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> It is mate although not sure i like this one meal crap? The refeed window is there for a reason and you know this plus you will need the calories for Tuesday, do you know much about Tabata :whistling:


good enough reason for me mate ....plus i had already hit my 2lbs target by mid week last week so the plan i'm using is working well still


----------



## gummyp

Milky when Paul puts you on a diet with a refers does he make you refeed every week or is there a time at the start with no refeeds?


----------



## Milky

paulandabbi said:


> Morning mate, how old was your last avi compared to the one you have now?? There seems like quite a bit of difference.
> 
> What you planning as a cheat meal??


You wont believe me but l cant remember what my last avi was :confused1:

Cheat meal will be, bolognase with garlic bread and fresh pasta followed by apple crumble for two, consumed by one :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Milky when Paul puts you on a diet with a refers does he make you refeed every week or is there a time at the start with no refeeds?


I have done refeeds from day one mate, the hours can vary as to how long it is but Paul is a big advocate of them and rightfully so IMO.

I tried to avoid them for a while pre Christmas and went COMPLETELY off the rails l was that done in with it. So now l do it, and l make sure l enjoy it and the need to absolutely endulge in a massive blow out has gone..


----------



## Milky

Workout done, sunbed done....

These new vests l got off @loganator have got me sweating my tits off which l suppose cant be a bad thing....

Food is being prepared for tomorrow and l am gonna have a bath and get out of these sweaty clothes :thumbup1:


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> You wont believe me but l cant remember what my last avi was :confused1:
> 
> Cheat meal will be, bolognase with garlic bread and fresh pasta followed by apple crumble for two, consumed by one :thumbup1:


Sadly I remember lol. You where stood next to a sign saying milky on it.

Cheat meal sounds bang on mate. Is the pasta homemade or fresh from supermarket? If you or your wife can make it good on you lol its a bugger to make haha


----------



## Milky

paulandabbi said:


> Sadly I remember lol. You where stood next to a sign saying milky on it.
> 
> Cheat meal sounds bang on mate. Is the pasta homemade or fresh from supermarket? If you or your wife can make it good on you lol its a bugger to make haha


Ah rite well that was in September last yr on holiday mate, taken one last couple of yrs at same sign and will do it again this yr :thumbup1:

On the pasta, no mate she never bloody stops l wouldn't wish that on her as well !!


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> Ah rite well that was in September last yr on holiday mate, taken one last couple of yrs at same sign and will do it again this yr :thumbup1:
> 
> On the pasta, no mate she never bloody stops l wouldn't wish that on her as well !!


So a good change then imo anyway. How long have you been working with @Pscarb ?

Thats good then mate it isn't worth the hassle anyway lol.


----------



## Milky

paulandabbi said:


> So a good change then imo anyway. How long have you been working with @Pscarb ?
> 
> Thats good then mate it isn't worth the hassle anyway lol.


Was 12 weeks prior to my holiday mate and more or less since l came back off holiday. Its been mostly a lean bulking progress till now but now the real work starts :thumb:


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> Was 12 weeks prior to my holiday mate and more or less since l came back off holiday. Its been mostly a lean bulking progress till now but now the real work starts :thumb:


Sounds like it will be fun(or far from it really lol)  You have some good help on your side and I am sure you will reach your goals :thumb:

How many years have you been training?


----------



## Milky

paulandabbi said:


> Sounds like it will be fun(or far from it really lol)  You have some good help on your side and I am sure you will reach your goals :thumb:
> 
> How many years have you been training?


About 14 mate but realised after signing up with Paul l actually knew very little and had wasted a LOT of yrs...

Had l known Paul in my early yrs l would look fu*king awesome now...

This why l can not endorse enough using other peoples knowledge to educate you, best move l ever made TBH.


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> About 14 mate but realised after signing up with Paul l actually knew very little and had wasted a LOT of yrs...
> 
> Had l known Paul in my early yrs l would look fu*king awesome now...
> 
> This why l can not endorse enough using other peoples knowledge to educate you, best move l ever made TBH.


I couldn't agree more with that mate. Honestly I came on here thinking I know a decent amount and within an hour realised I knew absolutely nothing lmao. I had been training and dieting and might aswell have sat around allday with what I was doing lol. The people on here soon sorted that out though. If I remember rightly you helped at the beginning with my diet aswell.

I wish someone had guided me when I first started aswell but you live and learn as they say. Now with the guidance you have you will soon be where you wanted to be all them years ago and more than likely in better shape than you could of ever imagined.


----------



## Milky

Bolognase done, apple crumble in the oven.....

I feel fat as FU*K but it will subside :thumbup1:


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Bolognase done, apple crumble in the oven.....
> 
> I feel fat as FU*K but it will subside :thumbup1:


What time does refeed stop?


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> What time does refeed stop?


Started at 1 pm mate so will finish it around 6 ish.

I wont over do it tho, apple crumble, some choccy and that's me done :thumbup1:


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Started at 1 pm mate so will finish it around 6 ish.
> 
> I wont over do it tho, apple crumble, some choccy and that's me done :thumbup1:


Ah I would've thought it would be closer to bed. I know personally myself its hard to stop midway through a day and go back on a diet.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Started at 1 pm mate so will finish it around 6 ish.
> 
> I wont over do it tho, apple crumble, some choccy and that's me done :thumbup1:


Laura spotted a place in the trafford center m8 that make 12" sized wagonwheels (HGV wheels they are called) told her to pick you one up :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Laura spotted a place in the trafford center m8 that make 12" sized wagonwheels (HGV wheels they are called) told her to pick you one up :thumb:


Tell her to get me a jammie one if poss mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Tell her to get me a jammie one if poss mate :thumbup1:


Yeah they are m8, shortbread, marshmallow, jam covered in choc.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Yeah they are m8, shortbread, marshmallow, jam covered in choc.


So tell her its over between you and her and tell her we are getting married :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> So tell her its over between you and her and tell her we are getting married :lol:


Gladly hahaha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Gladly hahaha


Just make sure she is well, l have enough on my plate with Ms Hypochondriac here :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hello Milky, just dropping by on a Sunday swoosh..hope you are well and the week coming up is good to you.


----------



## small for now

milky, can i ask why you rate paul so much?

im going to be looking for help sometime this year and he pops up everywhere as one of the best


----------



## onthebuild

small for now said:


> milky, can i ask why you rate paul so much?
> 
> im going to be looking for help sometime this year and he pops up everywhere as one of the best


Think it's his sense of humour mate, he's always cracking jokes and the like :lol:

In all seriousness mate milky will answer but just from an outsiders point of view the knowledge I've picked up just from reading milkys journals has been invaluable, so having 1 on 1 time with Paul I imagine is like starting school all over again!


----------



## Milky

small for now said:


> milky, can i ask why you rate paul so much?
> 
> im going to be looking for help sometime this year and he pops up everywhere as one of the best





onthebuild said:


> Think it's his sense of humour mate, he's always cracking jokes and the like :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness mate milky will answer but just from an outsiders point of view the knowledge I've picked up just from reading milkys journals has been invaluable, so having 1 on 1 time with Paul I imagine is like starting school all over again!


I cant disagree with any of this mate.

Paul will go into as much or as little detail as required, he monitors my progress weekly, he has had to work damned hard too work around the fact l am one awkward tw*t with food.

Everything he has shown me so far has worked so what else can l do but recommend him and give him the credit he is due :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Because as far as i am concerned Pscarb has walked the walk, and come out on top.


----------



## small for now

Milky said:


> I cant disagree with any of this mate.
> 
> Paul will go into as much or as little detail as required, he monitors my progress weekly, he has had to work damned hard too work around the fact l am one awkward tw*t with food.
> 
> Everything he has shown me so far has worked so what else can l do but recommend him and give him the credit he is due :thumbup1:


chers mate, any chance you could pm me his email?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Because as far as i am concerned Pscarb has walked the walk, and come out on top.


Another very valid point, competed for 20 yrs, a NABBA judge and a physique that speaks a thousand words, what more needs to be said.


----------



## Milky

small for now said:


> chers mate, any chance you could pm me his email?


Just pm him thro here mate :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson

Ready to smash this week up big man?


----------



## mikemull

Late in mate! Subbed!


----------



## onthebuild

Been a bit quiet in here milky, all ok?


----------



## Milky

Ok so last nite, total fu*k up, finished work at half 8 at night so no gym, no cardio, fu8k all, fu*king LIVID l was.....

Tonight trained with the boss and the words that come to mind can be explained like this.

You know when you see a drunk fall flat on his face and you think " wow, that's gonna hurt tomorrow " well that is what l am thinking :lol:

Really pleased to find out l am not a million miles out with my training and technique, Paul pointed out a few little things l need to change and sorted my form out with squats.

Great session and great company, really enjoyed myself...

Funny moment when Paul peeled of his T shirt and one of the regular lads said to me " Fu*k me l didn't expect that " " has he exploded " :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Ok so last nite, total fu*k up, finished work at half 8 at night so no gym, no cardio, fu8k all, fu*king LIVID l was.....
> 
> Tonight trained with the boss and the words that come to mind can be explained like this.
> 
> You know when you see a drunk fall flat on his face and you think " wow, that's gonna hurt tomorrow " well that is what l am thinking :lol:
> 
> Really pleased to find out l am not a million miles out with my training and technique, Paul pointed out a few little things l need to change and sorted my form out with squats.
> 
> Great session and great company, really enjoyed myself...
> 
> Funny moment when Paul peeled of his T shirt and one of the regular lads said to me " Fu*k me l didn't expect that " " has he exploded " :lol:


Is that the impression you're hoping for on holiday mate? Show the young lads how its done!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Is that the impression you're hoping for on holiday mate? Show the young lads how its done!


Thats exactly what l am after.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Thats exactly what l am after.


And to embarrass the daughter remember 

Sounds like a great session mate :beer:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> And to embarrass the daughter remember
> 
> Sounds like a great session mate :beer:


Feeling it this morning mate.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Feeling it this morning mate.


I bet you are mate, but I bet you'd snatch Paul's hand off if you could train together each session


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Feeling it this morning mate.


good bit is though mate that you now know what to do to hurt like that every day! :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

I was hoping they'd do legs


----------



## DiggyV

Ginger Ben said:


> I was hoping they'd do legs


Oh yes! :lol:


----------



## Kimball

Enjoying watching your progress! Only a month or so until I start with Paul, I need some definition!


----------



## shaunmac

Keep up the good work Milky man!

Bet youre buzzing for your holiday now. Im off away in June, hopefully Egypt, If i stay the same size i am now, or even get a little bigger/leaner, im gonna feel huge (im not really that big though lol)


----------



## alan_wilson

Lookin forward to seeing how your doing on Monday after reading about your progress, and hopefully you can address a few issues I have with my pressing, I'm expecting a beasting.

And hopefully a weights workout after haha


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> good bit is though mate that you now know what to do to hurt like that every day! :thumb:


TBH mate Paul put me right on a bit of form but l train as hard every time... :thumbup1:



Ginger Ben said:


> I was hoping they'd do legs


erm, fu*k right off you :whistling:



alan_wilson said:


> Lookin forward to seeing how your doing on Monday after reading about your progress, and hopefully you can address a few issues I have with my pressing, I'm expecting a beasting.
> 
> And hopefully a weights workout after haha


Yeah be good mate, looking forward to it :thumbup1:

Home now, wife a bit poorly so going to do a few bits for her then hit the gym...


----------



## Milky

Ok so update, cardio been done at home last 2 nights.

Been a complete TW*T of a week at work and l cant explain why apart from the late finishes and early starts... Its just draggggggggggged on and on...

I am off all weekend and will make the most of it completely...

Oh and still aware of my chest after my session with Paul...


----------



## dipdabs

Milky i havent been on the actual ukm website in months and i just went on and found myself zooming in at your avi...for training purposes obv...lol looking great


----------



## 3752

dipdabs said:


> Milky i havent been on the actual ukm website in months and i just went on and found myself zooming in at your avi...for training purposes obv...lol looking great


confused to why you have not made this comment about me  right milky your dropped


----------



## Milky

dipdabs said:


> Milky i havent been on the actual ukm website in months and i just went on and found myself zooming in at your avi...for training purposes obv...lol looking great


Why thank you kind lady..

I pointed someone out too Paul the other nite where l feel l am and someone l feel ( in my head ) l look similar too and he said l was a MILLION MILES away from what l actually do look like.

Its a headfu*k as we know but its nice when other people see a difference :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> confused to why you have not made this comment about me  right milky your dropped


Don't steal my thunder you !

Anyway there are ten lads in my gym fancy you in a non homosexual way :lol:


----------



## dipdabs

Pscarb said:


> confused to why you have not made this comment about me  right milky your dropped


Paul i didnt make the comment about you because i zoom in on your ones on facebook silly! Lol


----------



## dipdabs

Milky said:


> Why thank you kind lady..
> 
> I pointed someone out too Paul the other nite where l feel l am and someone l feel ( in my head ) l look similar too and he said l was a MILLION MILES away from what l actually do look like.
> 
> Its a headfu*k as we know but its nice when other people see a difference :thumb:


I know what u mean.. God knows how long out of the gym and a sh1t load of takeaways people still think im skinny lol never will these people understand bf % ffs lol


----------



## 3752

dipdabs said:


> Paul i didnt make the comment about you because i zoom in on your ones on facebook silly! Lol


And he walks away with a smile 



Milky said:


> Why thank you kind lady..
> 
> I pointed someone out too Paul the other nite where l feel l am and someone l feel ( in my head ) l look similar too and he said l was a MILLION MILES away from what l actually do look like.
> 
> Its a headfu*k as we know but its nice when other people see a difference :thumb:


that guy you pointed out was no where near your size and condition, are you show ready, No but you are better than I expected and much bigger start to believe buddy you have put the hard work in....



Milky said:


> Don't steal my thunder you !
> 
> Anyway there are ten lads in my gym fancy you in a non homosexual way :lol:


  I do like making an impact...


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> I do like making an impact...


One day I WILL have this!


----------



## dipdabs

onthebuild said:


> One day I WILL have this!


Gd luck... Hahahahaaaa jk


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> And he walks away with a smile
> 
> that guy you pointed out was no where near your size and condition, are you show ready, No but you are better than I expected and much bigger start to believe buddy you have put the hard work in....
> 
> I do like making an impact...


Paul, purely hyperhtetical question but having seen me and putting aside lagging bodyparts etc, do you think someone at my level COULD get show ready in 18 weeks ?

Like l say its not what l want, never has been just genuinely curious as to time frames etc.. :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Why thank you kind lady..
> 
> I pointed someone out too Paul the other nite where l feel l am and someone l feel ( in my head ) l look similar too and he said l was a MILLION MILES away from what l actually do look like.
> 
> Its a headfu*k as we know but its nice when other people see a difference :thumb:


I think we all do this.

We can be better in other people's eyes, as we forever self critical.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Paul, purely hyperhtetical question but having seen me and putting aside lagging bodyparts etc, do you think someone at my level COULD get show ready in 18 weeks ?
> 
> Like l say its not what l want, never has been just genuinely curious as to time frames etc.. :thumbup1:


knowing you and having seen you plus knowing you stick to a plan then yes (obviously your job would be an issue at time but you know this)



alan_wilson said:


> I think we all do this.
> 
> We can be better in other people's eyes, as we forever self critical.


i am no different, i do not think i am that big this is not a plea for people to say otherwise it is how i feel, just as when i am prepping i feel fat......it is the nature of the beast


----------



## onthebuild

Pscarb said:


> knowing you and having seen you plus knowing you stick to a plan then yes (obviously your job would be an issue at time but you know this)
> 
> i am no different, i do not think i am that big this is not a plea for people to say otherwise it is how i feel, just as when i am prepping i feel fat......it is the nature of the beast


Out of interest what do you feel when stood on stage? Do you feel you look amazing, or is it one of those 'I don't think I look as big/lean as the other competitors' scenarios?


----------



## alan_wilson

Pscarb said:


> knowing you and having seen you plus knowing you stick to a plan then yes (obviously your job would be an issue at time but you know this)
> 
> i am no different, i do not think i am that big this is not a plea for people to say otherwise it is how i feel, just as when i am prepping i feel fat......it is the nature of the beast


 @Pscarb

Every bodybuilder or gym goer gets this.

Its why even now after all you've achieved you still feel you can make improvements.

This is why its the best sport in the world.

The chase for self perfection is endless.

Have to admit I would of loved to of been at that session with yourself and George.

As im training with George on Monday.


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Out of interest what do you feel when stood on stage? Do you feel you look amazing, or is it one of those 'I don't think I look as big/lean as the other competitors' scenarios?


for me i am slightly nervous before i step onstage then it is a sense of achievement and excitement, i love my time onstage as this is what those many weeks hard work is for there is no point not enjoying the experience....i do not think about others mainly because there is nothing i can do at that time this is why i eat the restrictive diet, get up every morning to do cardio........all for that 5 min on stage family aside there is no better feeling



alan_wilson said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Every bodybuilder or gym goer gets this.
> 
> Its why even now after all you've achieved you still feel you can make improvements.
> 
> This is why its the best sport in the world.
> 
> The chase for self perfection is endless.


my determination to improve will be here for a long time no matter if i ever step onstage or not....


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pscarb said:


> for me i am slightly nervous before i step onstage then it is a sense of achievement and excitement, i love my time onstage as this is what those many weeks hard work is for there is no point not enjoying the experience....i do not think about others mainly because there is nothing i can do at that time this is why i *eat the restrictive diet, get up every morning to do cardio........all for that 5 min on stage *family aside there is no better feeling


you've just put me off competing...forever :lol:


----------



## 3752

JANIKvonD said:


> you've just put me off competing...forever :lol:


it is one of those things you have to do it to appreciate the feeling mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

Pscarb said:


> it is one of those things you have to do it to appreciate the feeling mate


yeh no doubt. another few year before i even consider it.

FUK!!! i just realised i missed the first bodybuilding show in dundee!!! (was on the 6th just passed) gutted


----------



## Milky

Just got in, l am fu*ked, l mean totally bolloxed and l don't know why...

I don't even want to train l am that shattered.....

I really don't know why its been such a horrible long week but it has. I actually feel like having a drink of some description...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Just got in, l am fu*ked, l mean totally bolloxed and l don't know why...
> 
> I don't even want to train l am that shattered.....
> 
> I really don't know why its been such a horrible long week but it has. I actually feel like having a drink of some description...


What's your poison mate?

No point having a half ar$ed session, if you aren't feeling it get some kip and make the most of it come the weekend :thumb:


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Just got in, l am fu*ked, l mean totally bolloxed and l don't know why...
> 
> I don't even want to train l am that shattered.....
> 
> I really don't know why its been such a horrible long week but it has. I actually feel like having a drink of some description...


Just what I've been like today, been off work and other than a legs session I can literally not keep my eyes open. Just off to the cinema to see a good film and pretty sure ill doze off!


----------



## phoenix1980

onthebuild said:


> What's your poison mate?
> 
> No point having a half ar$ed session, if you aren't feeling it get some kip and make the most of it come the weekend :thumb:


Fraid the Milkster's teetotal, guess he will have to get tanked up on pain meds or fight through it good thing is the work week is over


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Just what I've been like today, been off work and other than a legs session I can literally not keep my eyes open. Just off to the cinema to see a good film and pretty sure ill doze off!





phoenix1980 said:


> Fraid the Milkster's teetotal, guess he will have to get tanked up on pain meds or fight through it good thing is the work week is over


I am teetotal but my god l really think that may change !

Its been a tw*t of a week and something has to give...


----------



## andyhuggins

I can totally understand where you are coming from milky. Don,t do it mate you will regret it later on my friend.


----------



## tony10

we all have those days mate.

have a relaxing evening, chill out and smash it tomorrow.


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> I can totally understand where you are coming from milky. Don,t do it mate you will regret it later on my friend.


Honestly mate, no sleep, work been a tw*t and l just want to have a scoop and sleep for a full night...


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Just got in, l am fu*ked, l mean totally bolloxed and l don't know why...
> 
> I don't even want to train l am that shattered.....
> 
> I really don't know why its been such a horrible long week but it has. I actually feel like having a drink of some description...


Get the sailor jerrys out  what do u drink mate....recon your a Newcastle brown kinda guy lol


----------



## Milky

JANIKvonD said:


> Get the sailor jerrys out  what do u drink mate....recon your a Newcastle brown kinda guy lol


Teetotal mate may give the babycham a try !


----------



## andyhuggins

U working tomorrow mate?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> U working tomorrow mate?


No mate, could have done but not a fu*king chance !


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Teetotal mate may give the babycham a try !


Had to google both them...couldn't find an alcoholic drink called teetotal & babycham has a wee picture of bambi on it pmsl


----------



## Milky

JANIKvonD said:


> Had to google both them...couldn't find an alcoholic drink called teetotal & babycham has a wee picture of bambi on it pmsl


Its awesome stuff from what l can remember :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

So whats stopping you taking a scoop and sleeping mate?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> So whats stopping you taking a scoop and sleeping mate?


I have abstained for 43 yrs mate and never been really interested TBH..


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate we have crossed wires here. I thought you meant a scoop of isolate and then bed? What did you think i meant?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate we have crossed wires here. I thought you meant a scoop of isolate and then bed? What did you think i meant?


A scoop up here mate means having a good drink :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry mate thats not what it means down here. Keep off the sccops!!! Or you will regret it my friend. Has the craving past yet?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate thats not what it means down here. Keep off the sccops!!! Or you will regret it my friend. Has the craving past yet?


All l want is a good nights sleep.

May take 1 and half sleeping pills see how that goes..


----------



## zack amin

Diazepam puts me out


----------



## andyhuggins

ZMA mate?


----------



## JANIKvonD

x2 for diazepam mate. also co-codemal knock me out


----------



## Milky

The 2 Nytol worked to an extent so feeling much better today..

In laws are in town so gym later to escape :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> I have abstained for 43 yrs mate and never been really interested TBH..


 :lol: :thumb: :lol: :lol:classic mate :beer:


----------



## onthebuild

What's on at the gym mate?

I bet your ears have had enough of a workout if the in laws are round :lol:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> What's on at the gym mate?
> 
> I bet your ears have had enough of a workout if the in laws are round :lol:


Going to do my Friday routine mate, been a fu*k up totally this week apart from my session with the boss....


----------



## Milky

Gym done and TBRH I needed that....

Good session all round and gym was quiet apart from a lad similar size and similar mindset so nice to have a chat to him between sets :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

Good to hear mate, Im aching to go to the gym atm, its all I can think about but so much work to do its unreal. I've told myself if I work hard tonight, and get up early and do work, I can go to the gym tomorrow morning.

Its not healthy this, its an obsession :lol:


----------



## alan_wilson

Will be a good one Monday mate, looking forward to a good session.

You can give me an assessment on how my progress has been, be good to get another persons view.


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Will be a good one Monday mate, looking forward to a good session.
> 
> You can give me an assessment on how my progress has been, be good to get another persons view.


Yeah, can push each other hard mate...


----------



## JANIKvonD

The inlaws still lingering about mate or you in the clear lol?


----------



## Milky

JANIKvonD said:


> The inlaws still lingering about mate or you in the clear lol?


Leave Tuesday morning mate, cardio tomorrow tho may even try the dreaded Jacobs Ladder !


----------



## Milky

Good morning world its a brand new day :thumbup1:


----------



## latblaster

Mornin Milks- sleep ok last night?


----------



## Milky

latblaster said:


> Mornin Milks- sleep ok last night?


Yeah not bad at all mate.

Was talking to a chines woman the other day and she was telling me in China they believe one big contributing factor in sleeping well is being happy in your love life and this got me thinking.

With my ex l slept like a baby, now l noticed that last week me and the wife had a few " issues " and l hardly slept. We got sorted Friday nite and the sleep improved...

May be something in it...


----------



## latblaster

:thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> Yeah not bad at all mate.
> 
> Was talking to a chines woman the other day and she was telling me in China they believe one big contributing factor in sleeping well is being happy in your love life and this got me thinking.
> 
> With my ex l slept like a baby, now l noticed that last week me and the wife had a few " issues " and l hardly slept. We got sorted Friday nite and the sleep improved...
> 
> May be something in it...


This might sound a but personal but it sounds like you were happy with your ex?


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> This might sound a but personal but it sounds like you were happy with your ex?


very happy mate yes...

Long story but it is what it is...


----------



## Milky

About to try the Jacobs ladder at the gym,

" and may god have mercy on my soul "


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> About to try the Jacobs ladder at the gym,
> 
> " and may god have mercy on my soul "


I've decided I aren't even going to google what that is, for fear of feeling sorry for you :lol:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I've decided I aren't even going to google what that is, for fear of feeling sorry for you :lol:


Have a look mate, it doesn't look that big a deal till you get on the bastard thing :lol:


----------



## Milky

This is said ladder chaps..


----------



## Ash1981

Sounds like you have lost your love

That's what I hope doesn't happen to me


----------



## loganator

wish they had one of those at our gym looks great


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> This is said ladder chaps..


The girlfriend thought I was watching porn with the noises that woman's making! :lol:

Milky that looks horrendous I won't lie!


----------



## Milky

Well chaps l managed a full 4 POXY MINUTES !

My calves felt like they were gonna ping and l really couldn't go on much longer.....

I ended my session on the cross trainer.

Really don't know whats going on with my shins and calves, wish l could sort it tho and do more varied cardio...


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well chaps l managed a full 4 POXY MINUTES !
> 
> My calves felt like they were gonna ping and l really couldn't go on much longer.....
> 
> I ended my session on the cross trainer.
> 
> Really don't know whats going on with my shins and calves, wish l could sort it tho and do more varied cardio...


Sounds a little annoying now mate, maybe time you saw someone about it?


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Well chaps l managed a full 4 POXY MINUTES !
> 
> My calves felt like they were gonna ping and l really couldn't go on much longer.....
> 
> I ended my session on the cross trainer.
> 
> Really don't know whats going on with my shins and calves, wish l could sort it tho and do more varied cardio...


Is it more of a tightness of the muscle than a pumped pain from lactic acid?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Is it more of a tightness of the muscle than a pumped pain from lactic acid?


Yes mate, like its at full stretch and about to ping.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Yes mate, like its at full stretch and about to ping.


Think this is similar to yours @Super_G

This guys been having probs with calves and it kind of sounds similar


----------



## phoenix1980

I used to have sore shins, calves and ankles especially when I started running outdoors. Im pleased to say that over the years those areas must have strengthened for me as I am no longer plagued by the issues. All I did was regular stretching, calf raises and persevere building myself up. I have to admit I think im very fortunate in this area as what I did doesnt appear to work with everyone. I read up on it sometimes its week or imbalanced calf muslces other times its the way your feet land. Take a look at the heels of your shoes/ work boots are the worn down evenly or is one side worn down more than the other, if so perhaps you needs some kind of orthics(not sure if thats the correct term) to help your feet.


----------



## onthebuild

phoenix1980 said:


> I used to have sore shins, calves and ankles especially when I started running outdoors. Im pleased to say that over the years those areas must have strengthened for me as I am no longer plagued by the issues. All I did was regular stretching, calf raises and persevere building myself up. I have to admit I think im very fortunate in this area as what I did doesnt appear to work with everyone. I read up on it sometimes its week or imbalanced calf muslces other times its the way your feet land. Take a look at the heels of your shoes/ work boots are the worn down evenly or is one side worn down more than the other, if so perhaps you needs some kind of orthics(not sure if thats the correct term) to help your feet.


The wearing down of shoes is more often looked at for pronation/supination mate. This more than often affects the knees rather than the calves in my experience, but obviously I'm no doctor.

Either way hope it isn't anything you can't work around milky


----------



## Super_G

Milky said:


> Well chaps l managed a full 4 POXY MINUTES !
> 
> My calves felt like they were gonna ping and l really couldn't go on much longer.....
> 
> I ended my session on the cross trainer.
> 
> Really don't know whats going on with my shins and calves, wish l could sort it tho and do more varied cardio...


Really easy way to tell you what's causing it mate if you own a foam roller? If you do, foam roll your soleus muscle (outer lower leg) and see how long it takes for the pins and needles to set in...

Other way to check is to lie down and point your toes up as far as you can, time how long it takes for the burn feeling to start...

Shin splints are easy to diagnose, do that as a job now mate  outer leg gets sore you over pronate, inner leg pain tends to me you supinate, all you need are the correct running shoes and to ice your legs for a couple of days.

My legs are fvcked. Wish I had shin splints!! My lower leg muscles have became too large for the mayofacial sacks which means they can't move much and when they do they hurt like hell and decrease the blood flow to my feet. Operation tomorrow on each leg to slice the sack all the way from the top to bottom of the muscle and stretch it. Just now I can't walk the length of my street without stopping for a few mind rest.

Try the foam roller or the pointing toes and see how it feels


----------



## Sharpy76

Hey my man, how's it going good sir?!?!

Been a while and it's a long and boring story but i'm back now.

Hope all is well?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Hey my man, how's it going good sir?!?!
> 
> Been a while and it's a long and boring story but i'm back now.
> 
> Hope all is well?


Hey brother, welcome back mate, nearly e mailed you the other day too :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Hey brother, welcome back mate, nearly e mailed you the other day too :thumbup1:


You should've mate!

Yeah it's good to be back tbh.

Hammering the cardio at the min trying to get rid of some looseness lol

Training going well bud?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> You should've mate!
> 
> Yeah it's good to be back tbh.
> 
> Hammering the cardio at the min trying to get rid of some looseness lol
> 
> Training going well bud?


Yeah not too bad at all mate, still working with Paul and its going well :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well cheat is nearly over, big plate of bolognase done in, and a few bits and bobs, couple of ham sandwiches and crisps, bit of chocolate.

Well and truly bloated.

Few changes in diet and routine from Paul, bit more cardio to add in, wife may not be happy about me jumping round the house at 5.30 am tho :lol:


----------



## phoenix1980

onthebuild said:


> The wearing down of shoes is more often looked at for pronation/supination mate. This more than often affects the knees rather than the calves in my experience, but obviously I'm no doctor.
> 
> Either way hope it isn't anything you can't work around milky


Ah I see, I stand corrected  I guess the Knee's would be affected alot more than calfs with regards to pronation/supination.


----------



## Super_G

phoenix1980 said:


> Ah I see, I stand corrected  I guess the Knee's would be affected alot more than calfs with regards to pronation/supination.


Not really mate, you'll find that anyone who is a supinate or who over pronates will have tight calves, it's all attached. If you sit down and put your feet flat in the ground, then put one foot on its tip toes but aim to just use the tips of the last three smaller toes, you'll find it puts strain on your calf instantly. Knees would be more affected if you had major major issues with your feet like the elderly who's feet turn is as their ankles have issues,


----------



## phoenix1980

All good stuff here Milky perhaps this is the answer to your calf issues


----------



## onthebuild

Seems I was in the wrong then :lol:

But maybe that's the answer milky? New shoes/insoles possibly?

There was a fantastic shop in leeds called 'up and running' which has now moved further down to the bottom of town, that had a special machine that analysed the way you walk/run, something to do with where the pressure is located as you take a step, eg inside of the foot/ outside/ back/ front etc, and they could then work out what kind of shoe/insole you need.

Might be worth a shot, but it will probably cost you the best part of 50quid for some decent aasics trainers with pronation bars etc.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Seems I was in the wrong then :lol:
> 
> But maybe that's the answer milky? New shoes/insoles possibly?
> 
> There was a fantastic shop in leeds called 'up and running' which has now moved further down to the bottom of town, that had a special machine that analysed the way you walk/run, something to do with where the pressure is located as you take a step, eg inside of the foot/ outside/ back/ front etc, and they could then work out what kind of shoe/insole you need.
> 
> Might be worth a shot, but it will probably cost you the best part of 50quid for some decent aasics trainers with pronation bars etc.


Spent £80 on a pair of Aasics mate and give them away coz they were crap.

Bear in mind the Jacobs ladder involves walking up a ladder so purely using the ball of my foot so don't know if this makes a difference :confused1:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Spent £80 on a pair of Aasics mate and give them away coz they were crap.
> 
> Bear in mind the Jacobs ladder involves walking up a ladder so purely using the ball of my foot so don't know if this makes a difference :confused1:


I must say I have a pair I've worn once or twice, and didn't notice a difference. But then again I think that was down to a dislocated knee and not doing the full physio course more than the way my foot falls.

Were you 'fitted' for the aasics or did you just buy a pair. Reason being if you pronate and got ones for supination for example, it would make things worse not better.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I must say I have a pair I've worn once or twice, and didn't notice a difference. But then again I think that was down to a dislocated knee and not doing the full physio course more than the way my foot falls.
> 
> Were you 'fitted' for the aasics or did you just buy a pair. Reason being if you pronate and got ones for supination for example, it would make things worse not better.


No mate " fitted " if you can say that.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> No mate " fitted " if you can say that.


Seems you're unfixable then mate :lol: unlucky!

Only thing to do is another 4 mins on the ladder of pain I reckon :whistling:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Seems you're unfixable then mate :lol: unlucky!
> 
> Only thing to do is another 4 mins on the ladder of pain I reckon :whistling:


I am thinking build it up slowly maybe mate...


----------



## Milky

Clen has also been upped so this week should be interesting :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Clen has also been upped so this week should be interesting :whistling:


I was under the impression you were dead against clen mate, didn't realise you were running it! God knows who I was thinking of, maybe @biglbs?

What doseage are you running it at, I have some dhacks clen sitting myself for when the time to cut comes.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I was under the impression you were dead against clen mate, didn't realise you were running it! God knows who I was thinking of, maybe @biglbs?
> 
> What doseage are you running it at, I have some dhacks clen sitting myself for when the time to cut comes.


No mate, wont touch DNP tho.

3 weeks on tapering up from 40 mg's to 120 mgs then 2 weeks off.


----------



## Ash1981

Why's that about the dnp mate?


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Why's that about the dnp mate?


I just don't like nor trust it mate.

The sides are too much for the benefits it seems to give IMO and its not been around long enough for me too trust it.


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> I just don't like nor trust it mate.
> 
> The sides are too much for the benefits it seems to give IMO and its not been around long enough for me too trust it.


Since the 20's ? Lol

I know what your saying bud, when on I actually feel like I'm being poisoned, which I am


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Since the 20's ? Lol
> 
> I know what your saying bud, when on I actually feel like I'm being poisoned, which I am


Is that how long its been used as a fat burner mate ?


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> Is that how long its been used as a fat burner mate ?


Yea given to women who were obese

Some died due to overheating and also that's where the cataracts issue was born

What I've read anyway


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Yea given to women who were obese
> 
> Some died due to overheating and also that's where the cataracts issue was born
> 
> What I've read anyway


Weird how its only really come to the board the last yr or so then, you live and learn mate.


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> Weird how its only really come to the board the last yr or so then, you live and learn mate.


You do

It's ausbuilt. He's the reason it's come to the board

Look at most of the first dnp threads, ausbuilts name is all over them

And the story of his nan is quoted in practically all if them


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> No mate, wont touch DNP tho.
> 
> 3 weeks on tapering up from 40 mg's to 120 mgs then 2 weeks off.


Thanks mate, how long between each increase in dose, a week on 40, a week on 80 and a week in 120?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Thanks mate, how long between each increase in dose, a week on 40, a week on 80 and a week in 120?


Spot on mate yeah.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Spot on mate yeah.


Cheers for that.

Thing that's put me off it so far is the fact they're bright blue :lol:

Only ever seen pharma and they were white, maybe the cvnts given me skittles :lol:


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> I was under the impression you were dead against clen mate, didn't realise you were running it! God knows who I was thinking of, maybe @biglbs?
> 
> What doseage are you running it at, I have some dhacks clen sitting myself for when the time to cut comes.


Personal choice realy mate,but imo clen and aas at same time does the heart no favours


----------



## Sharpy76

You still doing your cardio Milky?

Or have you pulled it in a bit over the winter?

I remember you were hammering it out on the treadmill!!


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> You still doing your cardio Milky?
> 
> Or have you pulled it in a bit over the winter?
> 
> I remember you were hammering it out on the treadmill!!


Paul has me doing HIIT 6 days a week mate but l cant do it on the treadmill coz my shins are goosed so do it on the cross trainer at the gym, he also has me doing some mad sh*t in the morning now as well. I am terrified the wife will video it and put it on Youtube :lol:


----------



## Milky

So chest and back session etc done.

I had to DRAG myself to the gym, and l mean DRAG but l am glad l did.

17 weeks too Turkey so regardless of how sh*t a day l have had or how late I get home then its game face on and GET TO THE FU*KING GYM !!


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> Paul has me doing HIIT 6 days a week mate but l cant do it on the treadmill coz my shins are goosed so do it on the cross trainer at the gym, he also has me doing some mad sh*t in the morning now as well. I am terrified the wife will video it and put it on Youtube :lol:


What type of hiit mate? Just sprints or same exercises just high intensity?


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> So chest and back session etc done.
> 
> I had to DRAG myself to the gym, and l mean DRAG but l am glad l did.
> 
> 17 weeks too Turkey so regardless of how sh*t a day l have had or how late I get home then its game face on and GET TO THE FU*KING GYM !!


Got to be honest mate I admire your spirit, If I can't be ar$ed, its not happening, simple as.

Do you think its helped having something to aim towards, to kick you up the backside so to speak?


----------



## Milky

XRichHx said:


> What type of hiit mate? Just sprints or same exercises just high intensity?


2.5 mins moderate pace then 30 secs full tilt, 1 min moderate pace and repeat mate.

I have also started to try and use the Jacobs ladder at the gym and let me tell you it aint no fun !


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Got to be honest mate I admire your spirit, If I can't be ar$ed, its not happening, simple as.
> 
> Do you think its helped having something to aim towards, to kick you up the backside so to speak?


3 things driving me mate.

Holiday

age

and not letting myself and Paul down.

He has been a massive help and great mentor and if l cant give something back by doing what he sets out then its a sad state of affairs...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> 3 things driving me mate.
> 
> Holiday
> 
> age
> 
> and not letting myself and Paul down.
> 
> He has been a massive help and great mentor and if l cant give something back by doing what he sets out then its a sad state of affairs...


I think that's what I'm lacking, something to focus on to really drive me on those days I have no motivation. I know people will say 'sort yourself out, motivate yourself etc' but when you've got two jobs and uni to contend with, sometimes it just isn't happening.


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I think that's what I'm lacking, something to focus on to really drive me on those days I have no motivation. I know people will say 'sort yourself out, motivate yourself etc' but when you've got two jobs and uni to contend with, sometimes it just isn't happening.


it has helped me no end mate, l know l have only 17 weeks to tweak my sh*t and if l don't l have no one to blame but myself.

Paul's comments last week helped a lot too, helped me focus that little bit more knowing l was on my game so to speak...


----------



## loganator

Good to see you still got the drive mate , can't wait to catch up with you and a few others off here wt the Nwest


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> it has helped me no end mate, l know l have only 17 weeks to tweak my sh*t and if l don't l have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> Paul's comments last week helped a lot too, helped me focus that little bit more knowing l was on my game so to speak...


I'm chuffed for you mate tbh, as I know how much work you have and are putting in for this. Especially given your work restrictions, commitments to family etc.

I know by your accounts your wifes a good 'un, maybe she'll get the green eyed monster when you're turning heads round the pool eh?

This praise btw is no excuse to start getting complacent either :lol: back on that ladder!!


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Good to see you still got the drive mate , can't wait to catch up with you and a few others off here wt the Nwest


We'll be there mate don't you worry, cant wait tBH..


----------



## lucs

looking good brother, fight in the old dog yet, keep at it mate


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> We'll be there mate don't you worry, cant wait tBH..


Excited and bricking it at same time mate keep thinkin some monsters gonna rock up and dwarf me ...... The guys in class 3 looked huge last year when I was there as a first timer , seems surreal that I will be up there with them this year after just one season .....can deffo say it's kept me driven to train hard all year tho , just hope iv'e done enough to hold my head up mate ....


----------



## biglbs

loganator said:


> Excited and bricking it at same time mate keep thinkin some monsters gonna rock up and dwarf me ...... The guys in class 3 looked huge last year when I was there as a first timer , seems surreal that I will be up there with them this year after just one season .....can deffo say it's kept me driven to train hard all year tho , just hope iv'e done enough to hold my head up mate ....


You are now the monster buddy!


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> it has helped me no end mate, l know l have only 17 weeks to tweak my sh*t and if l don't l have no one to blame but myself.
> 
> Paul's comments last week helped a lot too, helped me focus that little bit more knowing l was on my game so to speak...


So there is still 17 weeks ,,,mmm,the fat lady ain't sung yet!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice one mate.

Think i might venture into some HIIT at some point but i'm more a slow and steady man lol. Plus, it's worked before and if it ain't broke......

Jacobs ladder? Google here i come!

Keep it up mate


----------



## Milky

Ok so last nite was a late one, did my cardio at home.

Litterally just got thro the fu*king door and really really not happy.

I am knackered and fed up and by the time l get changed and out the door the gym will be closing.

I will try and get on the treadmill but with being out so late my eating has also gone to pot and that isn't helping improve my mood at all.

On a side note, today l walked at the most half a mile and my shins and calves were KILLING me, no running, no rushing but agony.

I really need to get it looked at now.


----------



## phoenix1980

onthebuild said:


> I think that's what I'm lacking, something to focus on to really drive me on those days I have no motivation. I know people will say 'sort yourself out, motivate yourself etc' but when you've got two jobs and uni to contend with, sometimes it just isn't happening.


Take heart man you seem to have a good physique if thats you in the avi, far better than mine and I dont have two jobs or uni to contend with!!

It sounds like its crunch time Milky with regards to your shins


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> Take heart man you seem to have a good physique if thats you in the avi, far better than mine and I dont have two jobs or uni to contend with!!
> 
> It sounds like its crunch time Milky with regards to your shins


It is mate yes, l am pig sick of it now so one way or another its getting dealt with.


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> It is mate yes, l am pig sick of it now so one way or another its getting dealt with.


Good to hear hopefully it will be a case of this is whats wrong this is why your having pain and this is what to do to fix it. It sucks having the issue to deal with but mentally once you have the exact cause you'll feel better, as I say hopefully you can get an exact cause.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Ok so last nite was a late one, did my cardio at home.
> 
> Litterally just got thro the fu*king door and really really not happy.
> 
> I am knackered and fed up and by the time l get changed and out the door the gym will be closing.
> 
> I will try and get on the treadmill but with being out so late my eating has also gone to pot and that isn't helping improve my mood at all.
> 
> On a side note, today l walked at the most half a mile and my shins and calves were KILLING me, no running, no rushing but agony.
> 
> I really need to get it looked at now.


Good stuff, glad you're going to get it looked at. I have you pegged as one of them people who doesn't like to 'bother' the doctors etc, I know, I'm one of them, I wouldn't go docs unless my leg was hanging off :lol:

Word of advice though... if asked, YES it is affecting you at work. They'll sort it much quicker if you say that, a relative got a hernia operation moved forward two weeks because he couldn't work with it.


----------



## biglbs

onthebuild said:


> Good stuff, glad you're going to get it looked at. I have you pegged as one of them people who doesn't like to 'bother' the doctors etc, I know, I'm one of them, I wouldn't go docs unless my leg was hanging off :lol:
> 
> Word of advice though... if asked, YES it is affecting you at work. They'll sort it much quicker if you say that, a relative got a hernia operation moved forward two weeks because he couldn't work with it.


He has yet to get there mate,could take a while imo....  :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Ok so last nite was a late one, did my cardio at home.
> 
> Litterally just got thro the fu*king door and really really not happy.
> 
> I am knackered and fed up and by the time l get changed and out the door the gym will be closing.
> 
> I will try and get on the treadmill but with being out so late my eating has also gone to pot and that isn't helping improve my mood at all.
> 
> On a side note, today l walked at the most half a mile and my shins and calves were KILLING me, no running, no rushing but agony.
> 
> I really need to get it looked at now.


alrite greetin puss  hows ya today ?


----------



## Milky

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite greetin puss  hows ya today ?


Been ok mate, got 3 days off now so its food bang on, cardio bang on and training hard.

Been a tw*t of a week to say he told us we may get laid off due to no work :confused1:


----------



## Milky

For some reason l am bolloxed, l mean l could fall asleep on a washing line in the rain ATM.

Possibly down to the clen but its doing my head in TBH.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> For some reason l am bolloxed, l mean l could fall asleep on a washing line in the rain ATM.
> 
> Possibly down to the clen but its doing my head in TBH.


You on the 3rd week/ maximum dose ATM mate?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> You on the 3rd week/ maximum dose ATM mate?


Yeah mate sure am..


----------



## BodyBuilding101

how many mcg of clen can you tolerate milky?


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> how many mcg of clen can you tolerate milky?


currently peaked at 120 mate.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Been ok mate, got 3 days off now so its food bang on, cardio bang on and training hard.
> 
> *Been a tw*t of a week to say he told us we may get laid off due to no wor*k :confused1:


Shytemare mate, we usually get that pish just before Christmas...fukin cvnts.

Few days off will be good tho bud, catch up on your sleep


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Yeah mate sure am..


Ahh kk mate, not too long till you dial it back then, stick with it!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky said:


> currently peaked at 120 mate.


 i dont know how some lads do 300/400mcg of clen...i run max 120 to 160mcg and its hell, the shakes and cramps are bad


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Been ok mate, got 3 days off now so its food bang on, cardio bang on and training hard.
> 
> Been a tw*t of a week to say he told us we may get laid off due to no work :confused1:


Aaargh that's not good!


----------



## Milky

Doctors today with blood tests so no work.

Getting dressed and headinng for the gym to do some cardio.


----------



## Milky

Feeling good today, amazing the difference a good sleep and a day off make.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Feeling good today, amazing the difference a good sleep and a day off make.


so true, how ya coping with the clen now it up to 120?


----------



## JANIKvonD

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i dont know how some *lads do 300/400mcg of clen*...i run max 120 to 160mcg and its hell, the shakes and cramps are bad


whaaaaat!? fukin head cases lol.

i run it at 160 2days on 2off & i cant write my name properly


----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


> so true, how ya coping with the clen now it up to 120?


I am knackered mate and I am wondering if that's the reason.

I have also realised today that my calves are constantly tight, even when walking short distances so l need to get that sorted.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> I am knackered mate and I am wondering if that's the reason.
> 
> I have also realised today that my calves are constantly tight, even when walking short distances so l need to get that sorted.


just read a thread saying it's making them tired and cardio sh!t, i was on 120 before I dumped the rest bottle all over my kitchen floor  and felt ok and quite energetic


----------



## biglbs

BodyBuilding101 said:


> i dont know how some lads do 300/400mcg of clen...i run max 120 to 160mcg and its hell, the shakes and cramps are bad


Prolly bunk gear,i was palmed some a while back, my mate took 200mcg and did not feel anything!!!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Not bunk gear, i think not, as the guy who told me knows his stuff, is a coach, so i doubt he would be taking under-dosed clen


----------



## biglbs

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Not bunk gear, i think not, as the guy who told me knows his stuff, is a coach, so i doubt he would be taking under-dosed clen[/quote
> 
> You will be surprised how much gear is underdosed these days,it is more commen than correctly dosed,even clen has been faked,i have used gear since the late 80's and the pot looked 100%,but sadly gear was not.Funny enough a PT sold me it declaring who good it was(and yes it did fit up his a55)


----------



## Milky

Just done my leg routine, couldn't do calves as they are like piano wires already for some reason...

Did my box squats, think the "box" may have been to high but l couldn't get a bench to use.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Just done my leg routine, couldn't do calves as they are like piano wires already for some reason...
> 
> Did my box squats, think the "box" may have been to high but l couldn't get a bench to use.


Love box squats, I stack up some 20 plates to get the height right, touch lower than the bench

Completely relax my legs when I sit, then drive up...killer

Great exercise!!!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Love box squats, I stack up some 20 plates to get the height right, touch lower than the bench
> 
> Completely relax my legs when I sit, then drive up...killer
> 
> Great exercise!!!


just watched Cj's video on his journal mate and l was worried about form but l think l got them right !


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> just watched Cj's video on his journal mate and l was worried about form but l think l got them right !


I first heard of em from a YouTube Westside barbell vid.

I generally feel better for them, much more comfortable then normal squats imo


----------



## tonyc74

Milky said:


> just watched Cj's video on his journal mate and l was worried about form but l think l got them right !


sorry havent read if your taking taurine or not?

That will sort the cramps out, ive had it really bad on clen thought my calf was going to tear in half in the middle of the night, was sore for days!


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Just done my leg routine, couldn't do calves as they are like piano wires already for some reason...
> 
> Did my box squats, think the "box" may have been to high but l couldn't get a bench to use.


I do my box squats holding dumbells mate...brilliant things


----------



## Milky

Just got home from a day in the classroom, going to have a bit of food then hit the cardio me thinks.


----------



## Milky

So l started on the Jacobs ladder, got to 2 mins and caves were fried so had to abandon ship onto the cross trainer.

Did my HIIT and as l was warming down l noticed a stabbing pain in my right bollock, not had that before so will see what tomorrow brings.

I also remembered pretty quickly l had done legs yesterday, man alive did l remember :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> So l started on the Jacobs ladder, got to 2 mins and caves were fried so had to abandon ship onto the cross trainer.
> 
> Did my HIIT and as l was warming down l noticed a stabbing pain in my right bollock, not had that before so will see what tomorrow brings.
> 
> I also remembered pretty quickly l had done legs yesterday, man alive did l remember :lol:


Ahh the ol' Jacobs ball syndrome :lol:

You need to get to the docs with them calves seriously!


----------



## Milky

Was supposed to be going to a 21st tonight but its not looking good.

I have outrageous wind as well so l really cant see me getting any aerobics tonight as the wife is disgusted with me at this point :lol:

Looking forward to the morning, tabat and crunches fasted then gym in the afternoon... love the weekends...


----------



## Milky

All done, weighing in at 16 st this week so its coming down nicely.

Got lots of running around to do today but all working around a session in the gym, this week has gone haywire AGAIN due to work. Not letting it defeat me tho, always a solution....


----------



## Milky

Cardio done, going to do my crunches in the morning ( if that's ok boss :thumbup1: )

Did 25 mins on the stairclimber and worked thro the agony of lower back and calve pain. Loved it, pool of sweat on the stepper, weird how that makes you happy isn't it...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate you sound like you are really in a good place at the moment. long may it last


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate you sound like you are really in a good place at the moment. long may it last


16 weeks to Turkey mate and l aint failing myself or Paul :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

good man. Loving the positive attitude. Grandads on tour lol.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky, just researching clen as Im gonna use some in another month or so, do you take yours all at once, or a few hours apart?

Obviously when you're taking more than one tab a day?

Had a read around and some people say spreading them out through the day lessens sides, but others say this is bullsh1t?!


----------



## loganator

get in there mate ...loving the positive attitude !!!!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Milky, just researching clen as Im gonna use some in another month or so, do you take yours all at once, or a few hours apart?
> 
> Obviously when you're taking more than one tab a day?
> 
> Had a read around and some people say spreading them out through the day lessens sides, but others say this is bullsh1t?!


I just took mine in the morning mate as taken them later made my sleep even worse.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I just took mine in the morning mate as taken them later made my sleep even worse.


Thanks for that mate.

Glad to hear you're going strong atm! Hopefully life doesn't get in the way too much!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Thanks for that mate.
> 
> Glad to hear you're going strong atm! Hopefully life doesn't get in the way too much!


I need to stop letting it tho mate, like l say no matter what l hit the gym...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I need to stop letting it tho mate, like l say no matter what l hit the gym...


Its all you can do mate! Keep slogging away, make sure you are doing everything you can be, and if anything exceptional gets in the way its out of your hands I guess.

As long as you feel you've done all you can you'll be happy come your holidays right?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Its all you can do mate! Keep slogging away, make sure you are doing everything you can be, and if anything exceptional gets in the way its out of your hands I guess.
> 
> As long as you feel you've done all you can you'll be happy come your holidays right?


Tell you how focussed l am mate l am getting up in the night to pin my peps, getting up at 5 to do my Tabata and crunches and even thinking about having a shake by my bed so as to get my protein in...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Tell you how focussed l am mate l am getting up in the night to pin my peps, getting up at 5 to do my Tabata and crunches and even thinking about having a shake by my bed so as to get my protein in...


Cant really ask much more than that for commitment mate, least paul can be happy in your work rate mate. :thumb:


----------



## andyhuggins

Mate that is the most comitted i have heard you for a while. Look out Turkey man on a mission.


----------



## onthebuild

onthebuild said:


> Cant really ask much more than that for commitment mate, least paul can be happy in your work rate mate. :thumb:


I say happy, I mean less angry :whistling:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I say happy, I mean less angry :whistling:


Awww mate he just came out with a BELTER before about the Jacobs ladder :lol:

I asked had he used one and he replied " have l fu*k, l only dish out the pain, that's my job "

Been asking around the gym and the record on it is 7 mins l have heard so far.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Awww mate he just came out with a BELTER before about the Jacobs ladder :lol:
> 
> I asked had he used one and he replied " have l fu*k, l only dish out the pain, that's my job "
> 
> Been asking around the gym and the record on it is 7 mins l have heard so far.


Is that record breakable? Or is it THAT bad?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Is that record breakable? Or is it THAT bad?


I can only pray mate.

Its seriously hard..... honestly..


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I can only pray mate.
> 
> Its seriously hard..... honestly..


Something else for you to set your sights on there then eh?


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky said:


> Tell you how focussed l am mate l am getting up in the night to pin my peps, getting up at 5 to do my Tabata and crunches and even thinking about *having a shake by my bed so as to get my protein in*...


I used to do that mate, when id get up for a pee...id come back whack the shake down and off to the land of zzz... :thumbup1:

Since im getting old...i need to take 3 shakes to bed now :lol:


----------



## Milky

Food bang on again today home now and hitting the gym in about an hour, training with an old school mates so should be fun...


----------



## Sharpy76

You still having the coco pop rocks post workout mate?

Reason i ask is, i went to a couple of supermarkets and couldn't see them anywhere? Have they stopped making them or something?


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> You still having the coco pop rocks post workout mate?
> 
> Reason i ask is, i went to a couple of supermarkets and couldn't see them anywhere? Have they stopped making them or something?


Ha ha yeah mate but they are a tw*t to get hold of somethines so when we see them we buy 3 bloody boxes... :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Ha ha yeah mate but they are a tw*t to get hold of somethines so when we see them we buy 3 bloody boxes... :lol:


So what you're actually saying is.....you buy all the stock, you greedy fvcker:lol:

Might have to try something else then if i don't come across any tomorrow. That Kraze (think it was called that?) looked quite nice though...


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> So what you're actually saying is.....you buy all the stock, you greedy fvcker:lol:
> 
> Might have to try something else then if i don't come across any tomorrow. That Kraze (think it was called that?) looked quite nice though...


or the lion bar one is G2G mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> or the lion bar one is G2G mate :thumbup1:


Ohhh, that sounds like a bit of me!

Cheers mate


----------



## Milky

YES !!!

Was pi*sed right off thinking l would miss some of Loganators show and just found out its on a SUNDAY !!

I will be there first thing shouting him home, fu*king made up l am.

Awwwww man, l cant tell you how fu*king made up l am to here that.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> YES !!!
> 
> Was pi*sed right off thinking l would miss some of Loganators show and just found out its on a SUNDAY !!
> 
> I will be there first thing shouting him home, fu*king made up l am.
> 
> Awwwww man, l cant tell you how fu*king made up l am to here that.....


Get some pics mate. Would love to see that show but too far away and got too much stuff on to get there


----------



## andyhuggins

Aww the lion bar ones are awesome


----------



## Milky

Session done, trained with a lad from school and it was a good session TBH, he seems keen enough and gave it a good shot, cant ask for more really.

Knackered now so cocopops, shake and bed :thumbup1:


----------



## Spragga

Cocopops are quality.... At the minute it's all about the Jaffa cakes.!.!.!


----------



## Milky

Spragga said:


> Cocopops are quality.... At the minute it's all about the Jaffa cakes.!.!.!


Awww man, the Jaffa is GOD !!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Knackered now so *cocopops*, shake and bed :thumbup1:


Yeah yeah, don't rub it in


----------



## loganator

:crying: more food talk lol i would love some cocopops right now mate my torture is immense but then again so is my condition :tongue:


----------



## loganator

Morning mate been awake since about 4 this morning thinking about those cocopops , I feel like that poor crocodile guy who they never let have any on the advert lol , why don't they just give him a bowl , I feel his pain poor guy


----------



## onthebuild

loganator said:


> Morning mate been awake since about 4 this morning thinking about those cocopops , I feel like that poor crocodile guy who they never let have any on the advert lol , why don't they just give him a bowl , I feel his pain poor guy


Does that mean milky is the monkey, he's always eating them!


----------



## Milky

in from work, totally ravenous and l mean all sorts of sh*t going thro my head, Chinese buffets, steak house, burgers, the lot BUT l had my omelette as l should and will go and hit the cardio later....


----------



## andyhuggins

As long as they stay as thoughts mate and not deeds.


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> in from work, totally ravenous and l mean all sorts of sh*t going thro my head, Chinese buffets, steak house, burgers, the lot BUT l had my omelette as l should and will go and hit the cardio later....


I'm the same right now, dieting, want to just go ballistic and eat everything I see.

What you having with your omelette?


----------



## Milky

XRichHx said:


> I'm the same right now, dieting, want to just go ballistic and eat everything I see.
> 
> What you having with your omelette?


Pepsi fu8king max mate :lol:


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> Pepsi fu8king max mate :lol:


lol. Thought your would at least be a allowed a bit cheese or peppers!


----------



## Milky

XRichHx said:


> lol. Thought your would at least be a allowed a bit cheese or peppers!


I cant stand either of them TBH.

I am going to treat myself later and drive past the chines slowly :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Sorry mate but being a southerner what are the chines?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Sorry mate but being a suotherner what are the chines?


ChinesE mate, as in take away...


----------



## andyhuggins

Oh right. Sorry mate as long as you keep driving and dont stop.


----------



## Milky

Starving !

Don't care tho, just means its all working :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Tabata done, crunches done, still hungry, buzzin....


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Tabata done, crunches done, still hungry, buzzin....


I know that feeling mate , stick at it your reward will be more satisfying thsn steak house burgers


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Tabata done, crunches done, still hungry, buzzin....


I love Tabata, I've used this mainly as my cardio recently.


----------



## Kimball

Just sent all my details to Paul so I'll be joining you very shortly!

I'll be starting a new journal too.


----------



## 25434

Hello Milky...what is so good about the cocopops? carbs plus sugar for energy after the workout? or is it just that you really love them...I have a sneaky lusting for rice krispies..haen't had any for ages but I'm so very tempted to pick up a box when I go to the supermarket.


----------



## Milky

Flubs said:


> Hello Milky...what is so good about the cocopops? carbs plus sugar for energy after the workout? or is it just that you really love them...I have a sneaky lusting for rice krispies..haen't had any for ages but I'm so very tempted to pick up a box when I go to the supermarket.


Hiya sweet,

I think the cocopop roks are a fast acting high GH carb to replenish the muscle post workout, the thing what spoils it is Paul makes me pour my bloody shake over them :lol:


----------



## 25434

Milky said:


> Hiya sweet,
> 
> I think the cocopop roks are a fast acting high GH carb to replenish the muscle post workout, the thing what spoils it is Paul makes me pour my bloody shake over them :lol:


Oh dear! I could have the cocopops but your shake over them..bleurrrrrgh...euwwwww...thanks for replying to my question. have a lovely weekend.


----------



## Milky

Legs done, why the git has me doing cardio is beyond me but he has his reasons ( one of which is he doesn't really like me and is giggling his head off dishing out the pain ) :lol:

Loved it, cant wait to get back in there, going to warm up on the ladder tomorrow night as well, not enough sweating been going on for my liking...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Legs done, why the git has me doing cardio is beyond me but he has his reasons ( one of which is he doesn't really like me and is giggling his head off dishing out the pain ) :lol:
> 
> Loved it, cant wait to get back in there, going to warm up on the ladder tomorrow night as well, not enough sweating been going on for my liking...


You can have some of mine mate, tren sweating is getting ridiculous, I'm washing bedding everyday :lol:

Going for the ladder record tomorrow eh? :whistling:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> You can have some of mine mate, tren sweating is getting ridiculous, I'm washing bedding everyday :lol:
> 
> Going for the ladder record tomorrow eh? :whistling:


If by record you mean 4 mins then yep, l am going for it :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> If by record you mean 4 mins then yep, l am going for it :lol:


4 minutes in hell!


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> If by record you mean 4 mins then yep, l am going for it :lol:


Sounds horrendous!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Sounds horrendous!


Hope you get to have a go on it mate, my calves are sh*t ATM and l end up in agony pretty quickly...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Hope you get to have a go on it mate, my calves are sh*t ATM and l end up in agony pretty quickly...


Think of it this way though, if you had ever gone on the old gladiators, you'd have destroyed 'the travelator' with all the practice going up that ladder :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Hiya sweet,
> 
> I think the cocopop roks are a fast acting high GH carb to replenish the muscle post workout, the thing what spoils it is Paul makes me pour my bloody shake over them :lol:


I love protein powder on cerial,nice on crushed weatabix too!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> I love protein powder on cerial,nice on crushed weatabix too!


dirty bastard :whistling:


----------



## Sharpy76

I'm gonna have to look around the cardio section in my gym for a Jacobs Ladder.

Pretty sure there isn't one though


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> I'm gonna have to look around the cardio section in my gym for a Jacobs Ladder.
> 
> Pretty sure there isn't one though


There is a clip of a woman doing it in my journal a few pages back mate, it near kills her in 3 mins !


----------



## loganator

wish they had one at our place mate looks awsome


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Legs done, why the git has me doing cardio is beyond me but he has his reasons ( one of which is he doesn't really like me and is giggling his head off dishing out the pain ) :lol:
> 
> Loved it, cant wait to get back in there, going to warm up on the ladder tomorrow night as well, not enough sweating been going on for my liking...


Mate I always do cardio after legs - I reckon it reduces recovery time. THis is based on the fact that if you watch the Olympic Cyclists like Chris Hoy - they do a race - flat out - legs must be burning like hell - and what do they do - get back on a stationary bike and start cycling again. It helps flush out the lactic acid from the muscles. The swimmers do the same thing - swim flat out again must be burning - they then get in a separate pool and swim again.

I reckon he's actually doing you a favour pal. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Mate I always do cardio after legs - I reckon it reduces recovery time. THis is based on the fact that if you watch the Olympic Cyclists like Chris Hoy - they do a race - flat out - legs must be burning like hell - and what do they do - get back on a stationary bike and start cycling again. It helps flush out the lactic acid from the muscles. The swimmers do the same thing - swim flat out again must be burning - they then get in a separate pool and swim again.
> 
> R
> 
> I reckon he's actually doing you a favour pal. :thumb:


Sorry mate the word l missed out eas prior to my training !!!


----------



## biglbs

Milkman have you tried sodium bicarb yet?http://www.brianmac.co.uk/lactic.htm


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Sorry mate the word l missed out eas prior to my training !!!


then he's just being a c*nt! :lol:


----------



## Milky

So, its my wedding anniversary today, 5 yrs to my amazing wife.

She has asked for a nice night in, no training, just me and her and the tv, so l am about to eat then off to do my cardio :lol:


----------



## Sc4mp0

Milky said:


> So, its my wedding anniversary today, 5 yrs to my amazing wife.
> 
> She has asked for a nice night in, no training, just me and her and the tv, so l am about to eat then off to do my cardio :lol:


Cardio with the wife *wink* *wink* or Cardio alone?

Congratulations on the 5 years by the way fella, wishing you many more happy ones.


----------



## Milky

Sc4mp0 said:


> Cardio with the wife *wink* *wink* or Cardio alone?
> 
> Congratulations on the 5 years by the way fella, wishing you many more happy ones.


The cardio l love mate, he cross trainer at my gym :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> So, its my wedding anniversary today, 5 yrs to my amazing wife.
> 
> She has asked for a nice night in, no training, just me and her and the tv, so l am about to eat then off to do my cardio :lol:


Congrats mate,is she well today? :whistling:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Congrats mate,is she well today? :whistling:


Is she balls, is there a Y in the month ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Is she balls, is there a Y in the month ?


Oh for a **** in a tank,with the hatches closed!


----------



## Milky

I was talking to the lads today and one thing l am looking forward too is come next winter l will be going home from work and having a proper evening meal, meat,mash and veg with gravy !!!

Be nice to be " normal " for the winter..


----------



## andyhuggins

You might even get some seconds mate :whistling:


----------



## XRichHx

Hope Paul's allowing you a carb day for you the day mate!


----------



## Milky

XRichHx said:


> Hope Paul's allowing you a carb day for you the day mate!


ha ha, my cheat day is tomorrow mate, and its BBQ time. :thumbup1:


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> ha ha, my cheat day is tomorrow mate, and its BBQ time. :thumbup1:


Sounds good man, all you can eat or xxx cals/macros? Im Trying to keep to 6 hour worth of carbs!


----------



## Milky

XRichHx said:


> Sounds good man, all you can eat or xxx cals/macros? Im Trying to keep to 6 hour worth of carbs!


All l can eat in 6 hous mate but TBH l never really go mad, l cant eat like l used too so its usually a nice dinner with a desert and some choccy...


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> All l can eat in 6 hous mate but TBH l never really go mad, l cant eat like l used too so its usually a nice dinner with a desert and some choccy...


Yeah keeping it sensible, I've been looking forward to this 1st cheat day for a week, on keto for 2 so it's rewarding knowing that I've not had any off days, makes today better!

Got plans for today or just chillin?


----------



## Milky

XRichHx said:


> Yeah keeping it sensible, I've been looking forward to this 1st cheat day for a week, on keto for 2 so it's rewarding knowing that I've not had any off days, makes today better!
> 
> Got plans for today or just chillin?


No plans mate, want to hit the gym for some cardio and the sunbed at some point.

How about yourself ?


----------



## XRichHx

Milky said:


> No plans mate, want to hit the gym for some cardio and the sunbed at some point.
> 
> How about yourself ?


Baking, washing the car, back wax then out tonight for a few drinks but being sensible, don't want to undo 2 weeks of graft.


----------



## Milky

Well l have been rail roaded into taking the wife, daughter, granddaughter, mum and dad out for a meal.

Its dad AND daughter's birthday today.

Big steak for me with veg....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well l have been rail roaded into taking the wife, daughter, granddaughter, mum and dad out for a meal.
> 
> Its dad AND daughter's birthday today.
> 
> Big steak for me with veg....


Sounds good milky, steak and veg is all good. Bill will be the worse part! Nice to treat family though.


----------



## Milky

Had my 12 oz rump with cabbage and loved it, sat with my beautiful granddaughter her getting all the attention, doesn't get much better tbh.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Had my 12 oz rump with cabbage and loved it, sat with my beautiful granddaughter her getting all the attention, doesn't get much better tbh.


:thumbup:


----------



## andyhuggins

They are aesome times mate arent they :thumb:


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> They are aesome times mate arent they :thumb:


Mate l cant take my eyes of her when she is with us, she loves my pec dance too which pi*ses her mum right off :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

I know what you mean mate when you look into there eyes its something special. pec dance awesome mate.


----------



## Ash1981




----------



## shaunmac

Morning Milky man!

How's tricks?


----------



## Milky

shaunmac said:


> Morning Milky man!
> 
> How's tricks?


Morning mate, going to do my crunches then eat, then may take dog out for a walk...

What you up too today ?


----------



## Milky

Crunches done, even threw in some lay down twisty oblique things......

Abs currently killing me so all good, about to have brekky of oats and a shake, hit the gym at 10 then get ready for the cheat BBQ later :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod

whats a cheat BBQ? and in rainy england..?? now ive heard it all!!:laugh:


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> whats a cheat BBQ? and in rainy england..?? now ive heard it all!!:laugh:


Well as you know Sunday is my cheat window so instead of the usual @Dave and a few others are coming round for a BBQ, so it will be a veritable meat feast and a good laugh.

Weather is holding out so its all good so far.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well as you know Sunday is my cheat window so instead of the usual @Dave and a few others are coming round for a BBQ, so it will be a veritable meat feast and a good laugh.
> 
> Weather is holding out so its all good so far.


What time you want us round m8? Ill have to pick Connor up at some point aswell, he's at rugby till 1 I think?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> What time you want us round m8? Ill have to pick Connor up at some point aswell, he's at rugby till 1 I think?


Was thinking of lighting it about 2 mate, that's when the sun should be out for a few hours at least.


----------



## Guest

Sound as m8y, I think im picking fat face up, how are the others getting up?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Sound as m8y, I think im picking fat face up, how are the others getting up?


god knows, Burnsy can walk and Micheal can get his Mrs to bring him, hopefully Marrsy will show and gonna text Zeek and a couple of others see if they fancy it, Caddy etc..


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> god knows, Burnsy can walk and Micheal can get his Mrs to bring him, hopefully Marrsy will show and gonna text Zeek and a couple of others see if they fancy it, Caddy etc..


Ahh sound if young mick is coming he can bring fatty, save me a trip down.

Ill ask him, just off to the gym now get legs done


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Ahh sound if young mick is coming he can bring fatty, save me a trip down.
> 
> Ill ask him, just off to the gym now get legs done


Micheal training with you mate ?


----------



## shaunmac

Milky said:


> Morning mate, going to do my crunches then eat, then may take dog out for a walk...
> 
> What you up too today ?


Working 6-2, then off to a charity event that's got strongman on. Should be a good watch I think, weather looks good enough for it


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Micheal training with you mate ?


Yes m8 did legs this morning


----------



## Guest

Cheers for today mucka, food was bob on.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope the BBQ went well mate.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Cheers for today mucka, food was bob on.


thanks for coming mate, just a pity the sun didn't appear..



andyhuggins said:


> Hope the BBQ went well mate.


Was a good laugh mate so cant complain at all.... AND l didn't got OTT either...


----------



## andyhuggins

Millky you are a new man


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> thanks for coming mate, just a pity the sun didn't appear..
> 
> Was a good laugh mate so cant complain at all.... AND l didn't got OTT either...


Come on then mate, at least make us jealous, what was on the menu?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Come on then mate, at least make us jealous, what was on the menu?


Just the usual mate, burgers, minted lamb burgers, chicken, ribs, belly pork ribs, boiled pots, salad, the usual sundries and lots of beer, wine and pepsi max :thumbup1:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Just the usual mate, burgers, minted lamb burgers, chicken, ribs, belly pork ribs, boiled pots, salad, the usual sundries and lots of beer, wine and pepsi max :thumbup1:


Sounds a cracker! extremely jealous!


----------



## Milky

Up and at em, tabata done, no crunches, they are EOD.

Food time then training with @alan_wilson so looking forward to that...


----------



## alan_wilson

Good session. Exactly what I needed, multiple body parts, mixed amount of rep ranges

Feeling shattered now, very drained

First depletion workout done :thumbup:


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Good session. Exactly what I needed, multiple body parts, mixed amount of rep ranges
> 
> Feeling shattered now, very drained
> 
> First depletion workout done :thumbup:


Yeah nice to see you again mate, looking good as well, should be made up with yourself and El toro, great job all round, even tho l personally don't understand why people waste there money on on-line coaches, whats the point :whistling:

Great workout, really enjoyed it :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Yeah nice to see you again mate, looking good as well, should be made up with yourself and El toro, great job all round, even tho l personally don't understand why people waste there money on on-line coaches, whats the point :whistling:
> 
> Great workout, really enjoyed it :thumbup1:


Yeh I've picked up a few more things that will stay with me now for future workouts, triceps literally had nothing left at the end!

And I can't wait to see the finished product when Ur done in 16 weeks, you will look immense!

Who needs an online con man coach eh?! They can't get you anywhere!


----------



## shaunmac

That workout best have finished up with some stretches Milky!

Haha


----------



## Milky

I have been asked to trial some peptides by a company called redshadow peptides, they are giving me some MOD GRF, GHRP 2 and Ipamorelin, so will see how they go...


----------



## Milky

Peptides done, Tabata done and crunches done.

5 Weeks to Nice.

16 Weeks to Turkey.

The abs are a comin !!!


----------



## onthebuild

You leaning up nicely then?

How are the calves mate? Is it just a case of doing what you can until they are too painful?


----------



## Ginger Ben

All sounds good in here Milky, you deserve your results whatever they may be, worked bloody hard on this plan with Paul :thumb:


----------



## biglbs

Nice to see it all running well mate,great job being done in here..


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Well done mate :thumbup1: , cant wait to see my own abs someday...but have a long way to go though!


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> You leaning up nicely then?
> 
> How are the calves mate? Is it just a case of doing what you can until they are too painful?


Yeah that's the top and bottom of it mate, pi*ses me right off but praise the lord for the cross trainer.

I need to make an appointment with an expert who has helped out a runner that l know, l just cant afford it right now ( well l can but cant if you get me ).


----------



## Milky

Just got in, food, give it an hour ish then its cardio time...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Yeah that's the top and bottom of it mate, pi*ses me right off but praise the lord for the cross trainer.
> 
> I need to make an appointment with an expert who has helped out a runner that l know, l just cant afford it right now ( well l can but cant if you get me ).


You've found a way around it with cross trainer I guess then mate. Must be frustrating sometimes though.

You doing cardio twice a day now then?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> You've found a way around it with cross trainer I guess then mate. Must be frustrating sometimes though.
> 
> You doing cardio twice a day now then?


I am mate, the Tabata is a short sharp shock in the morning and the crunches are more down to me wanting to actually do them..


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I am mate, the Tabata is a short sharp shock in the morning and the crunches are more down to me wanting to actually do them..


Credit where credits due mate, 2 cardio sessions a day cant be easy!


----------



## small for now

milk, what clen were you using?


----------



## Milky

small for now said:


> milk, what clen were you using?


Astralean mate, but @Dave got some Chinese stuff that blew his head off :lol:


----------



## small for now

how you finding it?

i.just got some.but didnt like the chineese stuff to much


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Astralean mate, but @Dave got some Chinese stuff that blew his head off :lol:


Aye its when I up the dose, shakes seem to die off after a day or so.

Ive used both the Alpha Pharma Astralean and The Chinese ones, pretty much the same tbh.


----------



## Milky

So we got half day today, Dave and l couldn't be ar*ed and one of the lads got a bit of a sh*t phone call and crumbled so he needed to go home.

Gym done, loved it, gym was quite warm for once so sweat levels were somewhat raised, cant be a bad thing surely....


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> gym was quite warm for once so sweat levels were somewhat raised, *cant be a bad thing surely*....


Only if it smells of cat's pi$$


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Only if it smells of cat's pi$$


It was actually quite fragrant TBH mate....

:lol:


----------



## Milky

On a slight pi*sser of a note, l see my goytur ( spelling ) has returned, really fu*ks me off this.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> On a slight pi*sser of a note, l see my goytur ( spelling ) has returned, really fu*ks me off this.


Gout or guitar?


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Gout or guitar?


neither you tube, its a ring of fat round my neck down to an underactive thyroid... :lol:


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> neither you tube, its a ring of fat round my neck down to an underactive thyroid... :lol:


Ah,goiter


----------



## luther1

I googled images of milky,doesn't look pleasant at all. Is it painfull as well as inconvenient?


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> Peptides done, Tabata done and crunches done.
> 
> 5 Weeks to Nice.
> 
> 16 Weeks to Turkey.
> 
> The abs are a comin !!!


Ive found tabata extremely helpful mate.

As you say, just a short sharp shock to the system thats seem to have a long after effect with metabolism


----------



## onthebuild

What is this 'tabata'? I thought it was some kind of Spanish bread :lol:

Love the bit above your avi btw milky, sums up benefit Britain!

Is there no meds/ surgery options for the goiter? What was it caused by, or is it just one of those things you randomly get?


----------



## CJ

onthebuild said:


> What is this 'tabata'? I thought it was some kind of Spanish bread :lol:
> 
> Love the bit above your avi btw milky, sums up benefit Britain!
> 
> Is there no meds/ surgery options for the goiter? What was it caused by, or is it just one of those things you randomly get?


Basically short sharp cv.

I do :-

20 sec press-ups - 10 sec rest

20 sec free standing squats - 10 sec rest

20 sec jumping jacks - 10 sec rest

20 sec Frog kicks - 10 sec rest

20 sec press-ups - 10 sec rest

20 sec free standing squats - 10 sec rest

20 sec jumping jacks - 10 sec rest

20 sec Frog kicks - 10 sec rest


----------



## phoenix1980

Tabata is great but eye ball burning lung popping stuff, to make it even harder your rest section can be done in the half up half down press up position as an example, same with the squats but thats for the extremely insane who like pain.


----------



## onthebuild

CJ said:


> Basically short sharp cv.
> 
> I do :-
> 
> 20 sec press-ups - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec free standing squats - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec jumping jacks - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec Frog kicks - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec press-ups - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec free standing squats - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec jumping jacks - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec Frog kicks - 10 sec rest


And those four minutes really make a difference for you guys? When do you do them, first thing, as soon as you wake up?


----------



## CJ

onthebuild said:


> And those four minutes really make a difference for you guys? When do you do them, first thing, as soon as you wake up?


Up on waking mate.

Really does mate, its so much harder than it looks....younhave to push to the max though


----------



## onthebuild

CJ said:


> Up on waking mate.
> 
> Really does mate, its so much harder than it looks....younhave to push to the max though


Nice one, cheers for that, never heard of it but it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I googled images of milky,doesn't look pleasant at all. Is it painfull as well as inconvenient?


No pain mate it just makes you look a right fat tw*t, which is a look l can do without TBH.



onthebuild said:


> What is this 'tabata'? I thought it was some kind of Spanish bread :lol:
> 
> Love the bit above your avi btw milky, sums up benefit Britain!
> 
> Is there no meds/ surgery options for the goiter? What was it caused by, or is it just one of those things you randomly get?


I have been on thyroxin for yrs mate to stabilise my under active thyroid.

IMO and PURELY IMO it was down to over use of T5's many yrs ago, they affect your thyroid function.

If it gets beyond control there is an apotion of surgery, currently l just up my dose for a few days to get rid of it...


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> And those four minutes really make a difference for you guys? When do you do them, first thing, as soon as you wake up?


Fu*k me do they !!

Try it mate, you will soon realise :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980

Also the more intense your exercise is the more your still burning fat hours after the session is over. This could just be bro science but Im inclined to cling to that bro science the belief helps get through the hell that is tabata.

It was a Japanese prof who came up with it, he tried it on athletes who were thought to be at their peak, who believed they couldnt make any more improvements , after a period of time doing tabata they all noticed improvements that were verified via recorded timings etc.

Google for a more acurate statement im typing from memory.


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> Also the more intense your exercise is the more your still burning fat hours after the session is over. This could just be bro science but Im inclined to cling to that bro science the belief helps get through the hell that is tabata.
> 
> It was a Japanese prof who came up with it, he tried it on athletes who were thought to be at their peak, who believed they couldnt make any more improvements , after a period of time doing tabata they all noticed improvements that were verified via recorded timings etc.
> 
> Google for a more acurate statement im typing from memory.


I also believe fat burning continues post exercise mate.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Fu*k me do they !!
> 
> Try it mate, you will soon realise :thumbup1:


I'm gonna start cutting in a few weeks, I think I'll include this method for sure! If it kind of 'kickstarts' the metabolism it can only help right?



Milky said:


> No pain mate it just makes you look a right fat tw*t, which is a look l can do without TBH.
> 
> I have been on thyroxin for yrs mate to stabilise my under active thyroid.
> 
> IMO and PURELY IMO it was down to over use of T5's many yrs ago, they affect your thyroid function.
> 
> If it gets beyond control there is an apotion of surgery, currently l just up my dose for a few days to get rid of it...


Ahh so that's good if its reversible atm I guess. Pain in the neck I bet though, no pun intended. I have heard before that T5's can be dangerous and affect a certain amount of people negatively, in fact I think I read that on here a fair while ago.


----------



## onthebuild

phoenix1980 said:


> Also the more intense your exercise is the more your still burning fat hours after the session is over. This could just be bro science but Im inclined to cling to that bro science the belief helps get through the hell that is tabata.
> 
> It was a Japanese prof who came up with it, he tried it on athletes who were thought to be at their peak, who believed they couldnt make any more improvements , after a period of time doing tabata they all noticed improvements that were verified via recorded timings etc.
> 
> Google for a more acurate statement im typing from memory.


If that is true, would it be beneficial to do before bed? Then you're burning fat as you sleep?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> If that is true, would it be beneficial to do before bed? Then you're burning fat as you sleep?


I do my full cardio in the evening mate so that's why l do this am :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980

onthebuild said:


> If that is true, would it be beneficial to do before bed? Then you're burning fat as you sleep?


Yes and also I had the same thought about going to the gym after a nightshift as muscles grow outside the gym and a big part of the growth/repair part happens during your sleep so this would seem ideal as the sleep you'd get would be so deep and great, hopefully anyway.


----------



## liam0810

Hi mate, just had a quick read of last few pages and see you've stepped it up a notch it seems m. Shame about the goiter, wouldn't surgery be a better than upping the thyroxine? As in the long run would it be better?

Oh and I need to nip to yours so will get there this weekend, most likely Saturday. Been mad mad busy recently


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> Hi mate, just had a quick read of last few pages and see you've stepped it up a notch it seems m. Shame about the goiter, wouldn't surgery be a better than upping the thyroxine? As in the long run would it be better?
> 
> Oh and I need to nip to yours so will get there this weekend, most likely Saturday. Been mad mad busy recently


Cheers brother, got a course in the morning mate so bell me first :thumbup1:


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Cheers brother, got a course in the morning mate so bell me first :thumbup1:


Will be probably about 6pm pal as got gym twice in the day, take nephew to football and a couple of errands. Will bell you though


----------



## Milky

Got my peptides to trial this morning, thank you redshadow peptides for your generousity...


----------



## Milky

Well l have been wanting to go too the gym for over an hour and you know whats stopped me, my ar*e !

My ar*e has been that itchy l have wanted to get a wire bush on it, l mean discomfort on an insane level !!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Well l have been wanting to go too the gym for over an hour and you know whats stopped me, my ar*e !
> 
> My ar*e has been that itchy l have wanted to get a wire bush on it, l mean discomfort on an insane level !!


Maybe some kind of prostate problems? Aren't they a common side effect of gear in some? Something to do with dihydrotestosterone if I remember an Aus study correctly?


----------



## Milky

Cardio sorted but my god there were moments where l wanted to stop and go and give myself a scrub.... :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Cardio sorted but my god there were moments where l wanted to stop and go and give myself a scrub.... :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Got my peptides to trial this morning, thank you redshadow peptides for your generousity...


Been running 500 ipa and 200 mod before bed and sleep has been improved esp when I drink some glutamine along side it , decent stuff imo also generously donated from redshadow in the interests of feedback ......

Been having a read mate I havnt been for a while but looks like you are really focused and will be interested to see some updated results when your ready mate .

How long till your hols now mate ?


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Been running 500 ipa and 200 mod before bed and sleep has been improved esp when I drink some glutamine along side it , decent stuff imo also generously donated from redshadow in the interests of feedback ......
> 
> Been having a read mate I havnt been for a while but looks like you are really focused and will be interested to see some updated results when your ready mate .
> 
> How long till your hols now mate ?


4 weeks till nice, 15 weeks to Turkey mate.


----------



## Milky

Today, l have been in a class room all day and you know what l realised.

1 ; eating right was easy

2 ; eating on time was easy

3 ; feeling good for the gym when l got home at a reasonable hour made training easier...

So basically IF l could get a " normal " job a lot of the issues l have would be more or less eliminated and a hell of a lot easier. I really cant believe the difference ( having never really had an easy shift like this )

Training was fu*king BRILLIANT, hit it hard and felt great for it.

Let any fu*ker preach to me again about excuses, today iMO proved to me that my job makes a MASSIVE difference to my training.


----------



## Milky

@Pscarb

Paul, the wife has some Pak choi here ( Chinese cabbage basically ) is this ok as a veg for me ?


----------



## Milky

Also can l thank @britbull for his kind donation of some pre workout to try :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Paul, the wife has some Pak choi here ( Chinese cabbage basically ) is this ok as a veg for me ?


Yes mate


----------



## onthebuild

I can't see you enjoying working in some kind of office job though mate! Most office based jobs the workers are 100% disposable and often not very well treated until they climb up the ladder.

I for one am not looking forward to being the office 'bitch' when I start out :lol:


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> I can't see you enjoying working in some kind of office job though mate! Most office based jobs the workers are 100% disposable and often not very well treated until they climb up the ladder.
> 
> I for one am not looking forward to being the office 'bitch' when I start out :lol:


I dnt think for a minute l would mate but the point l am getting at is today l saw the other side and it was a damn site easier than what l normally do...


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I dnt think for a minute l would mate but the point l am getting at is today l saw the other side and it was a damn site easier than what l normally do...


Ever thought of being the guy who owns the company.. rather than the guy who works for the guy who owns the company?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Ever thought of being the guy who owns the company.. rather than the guy who works for the guy who owns the company?


Been there done it mate, trust me its no easier.....


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Been there done it mate, trust me its no easier.....


Looks like you'll be joining me tonight in hoping the lottery favours us then! Now THAT would make things a damn sight easier!


----------



## Milky

Tonights craving is a cup of coffee with digestives......


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> Also can l thank @britbull for his kind donation of some pre workout to try :thumbup1:


What you got milks?


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> What you got milks?


awww man there in my van and l cant remember :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Powder though yea?


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Powder though yea?


yeah little sachets mate..... purple ones....


----------



## Ash1981

Sounds intriguing


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky said:


> Tonights craving is a cup of coffee with digestives......


Are you not allowed coffee?


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Are you not allowed coffee?


Proably mate but its more down to the digestives l want the coffee.


----------



## mark_star

mmmm digestives, don't give in


----------



## britbull

Skim read this Milky....

But are you out and about in van all day normally?

No reason not to be well prepared (practise makes perfect) New best friend should be Mr.Tupperware??


----------



## mikemull

CJ said:


> Basically short sharp cv.
> 
> I do :-
> 
> 20 sec press-ups - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec free standing squats - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec jumping jacks - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec Frog kicks - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec press-ups - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec free standing squats - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec jumping jacks - 10 sec rest
> 
> 20 sec Frog kicks - 10 sec rest


 @CJ do you do several rounds of this, or just one and how many times a day?


----------



## mal

Milky said:


> Tonights craving is a cup of coffee with digestives......


lol,i actually did this today,i done the whole packet....with a nice sweet cup of tea..


----------



## Milky

britbull said:


> Skim read this Milky....
> 
> But are you out and about in van all day normally?
> 
> No reason not to be well prepared (practise makes perfect) New best friend should be Mr.Tupperware??


No mate l work on the tarmac, drive wagons and machines and basically have no structure over meal times, start times, finish times etc...


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> @CJ do you do several rounds of this, or just one and how many times a day?


For me its once a day mate.


----------



## Milky

Tabata done, crunches done, peps done.

For me its always easier to do in daylight, the winter rrally drags me down.


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> No mate l work on the tarmac, drive wagons and machines and basically have no structure over meal times, start times, finish times etc...


Sounds like my job in regards to start and finish

My breaks consist of me driving between customers houses with a bowl of chicken and rice on my lap, spoon in hand, steering with my knee


----------



## loganator

How do mate , 1 more day to go looking forward to having a catch up at southport


----------



## CJ

mikemull said:


> @CJ do you do several rounds of this, or just one and how many times a day?


Yeah just one buddy.


----------



## mikemull

@Milky @CJ cheers fellas ill be giving this a go!


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Sounds like my job in regards to start and finish
> 
> My breaks consist of me driving between customers houses with a bowl of chicken and rice on my lap, spoon in hand, steering with my knee


Ours is weird mate, we cant stop if we are half way thro a load or a run etc so we keep going. I cant just say " right lads, is 2 pm and l am eating "

For example we can do nothing for an hour or so then bang, not stop for 4 hours, then we can end up waiting till 5 pm for the last load, so if were working in lets say Southport, an hour to lay the stuff, then load up, then get home and bang, fu*k goes the gym....

Just NOTHING about our job has has any kind of structure...

ou


----------



## Ash1981

Yep pretty much like my job. And it's just got harder

For me with twins on the way and the potential off moving to a 3 bed house 90% mortgage I'm having to work all the hours under the sun

Some people I speak to about work and they tell me there day and how it went, I laugh, they should walk around in my shoes for a week, id soon have the fvckers back on


----------



## Guest

Meanwhile....










Im saying nothing!! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Meanwhile....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im saying nothing!! :lol:


Is a man not allowed a moment to reflect on life FFS........

:whistling:


----------



## Milky

In all honesty tho Dave has a point there, l have been incredibly lethargic for the last couple of weeks. Cant explain why, but its done my head in.

ANYWHO.............. today, food great, peps great and cardio great. 40 mins on the cross trained watching Flex Lewis DVD, sweat pouring and some rather attractive lady walked past, made eye contact and smiled..... maybe she had wind, who knows :lol:

For a change l did 40 mins of decent pace as apposed too the HIIT, reason being l really didn't feel up too the HIIT but l fancied a long steady smash ( if that makes sense )

( hope that's ok Paul )

Home and jabbed peps, half an hour then food time.

I actually feel leaner than last week, may be total bollox but its a good feeling.


----------



## Milky

I have also decided l am finding a gym in Nice, l am on a roll for Turkey and l am not stopping the momentum...


----------



## Sweat

Sounds like a good day mate and very positive! 

What you use to watch videos when doing CV? I bought a new lappy/tablet this week so cannot wait to start using it.


----------



## Milky

Sweat said:


> Sounds like a good day mate and very positive!
> 
> What you use to watch videos when doing CV? I bought a new lappy/tablet this week so cannot wait to start using it.


They have a tv set up in the gym mate.


----------



## Sweat

Milky said:


> They have a tv set up in the gym mate.


And you just get to specify Flex Lewis? Or was that just on anyway? My gym has Power Ballads or One Direction on, hence never take headphones off max and listen to my own sh1t. Cannot train to crud like that!


----------



## Milky

Sweat said:


> And you just get to specify Flex Lewis? Or was that just on anyway? My gym has Power Ballads or One Direction on, hence never take headphones off max and listen to my own sh1t. Cannot train to crud like that!


Yeah it was in the player mate....


----------



## Milky

Tonights craving is Burger King.......


----------



## Ash1981

You pregnant milks??

Your as bad ax my mrs, waking up in the middle of the night eating weetabix and peanut butter sandwiches


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> You pregnant milks??
> 
> Your as bad ax my mrs, waking up in the middle of the night eating weetabix and peanut butter sandwiches


Oooooooooooooh they sound good :whistling:


----------



## Huntingground

Hey mate,

Haven't read up much. How's things? Are you planning to compete? Last time I was in here, you didn't seem to think so but I was convinced that you would 

All good here, back in gym and lifting well.


----------



## Milky

Huntingground said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Haven't read up much. How's things? Are you planning to compete? Last time I was in here, you didn't seem to think so but I was convinced that you would
> 
> All good here, back in gym and lifting well.


Its all good mate thanks, nah not competeing ,balls to that mate, one thing l have learned is l don't have the mindset to get there.

I DO have the mindset to get where l want to be and that will do for me...


----------



## Huntingground

Milky said:


> Its all good mate thanks, nah not competeing ,balls to that mate, one thing l have learned is l don't have the mindset to get there.
> 
> I DO have the mindset to get where l want to be and that will do for me...


Good man, head down, keep working away


----------



## Milky

So up and about and sat clock watching till we set off to cheer @loganator home at Southport !!

Picking @Dave up around 12 ish.

Cant fu*king wait :bounce:


----------



## faultline

Have fun mate!


----------



## onthebuild

Best of luck to you @loganator, great chap, seems always willing to help others and you no doubt deserve to do outstandingly!

Enjoy your day too @Milky! Southport eh? I believe that has a world famous 'lawnmower museum'. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

May do a bit of a report thread but will definatly keep people posted on him and @Keeks progress ( if l recognise here )


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> May do a bit of a report thread but will definatly keep people posted on him and @Keeks progress ( if l recognise here )


I'd say take plenty of pictures but if you're anything like robsta with technology then we'll probably end up with last years holiday pictures :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Milky said:


> May do a bit of a report thread but will definatly keep people posted on him and @Keeks progress ( if l recognise here )


Im not competing today :sad: and gutted now its show day! Just had a very problematic prep so concentrating on the shows later in the year. Still going to watch today though so if you see me about, come and say hi, would be nice to meet you in person. And to help you recognise me, I'll be wearing a vest similar to my avi, and holding a tub of quark! 

Will be cheering Loganator on and will get plenty of pics. Exciting!


----------



## Milky

Here we go...

Cant load bloody pics !!!!!


----------



## Milky

Here we go...

Cant load bloody pics !!!!!


----------



## Milky

Just seen a shocker in the over 40 s !!!!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just seen a shocker in the over 40 s !!!!


Any news on @loganator yet mate????


----------



## Milky

Not hit the stage yet mate.


----------



## Northern Lass

So excited for you guys... please post pics when you can milks  x


----------



## Milky

He looks fu*king awesomr.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> He looks fu*king awesomr.


Dave? :lol:


----------



## Milky

Carl must have walked it.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> He looks fu*king awesomr.


Pics!


----------



## Milky

Fu*k me he looked good.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Carl must have walked it.


Let's hope so!!

Pass on our regards if you get to see him later mate


----------



## Milky

I cant add pics from my bloody phone !!!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I cant add pics from my bloody phone !!!


----------



## 25434

Milky said:


> I cant add pics from my bloody phone !!!


haha...Milky, sorry for laughing and all that but your frustration over the pics is making me larrrrrrf my head off...I'm glad you're having a good time though...


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> I cant add pics from my bloody phone !!!


Dinosaur :lol: :tongue:


----------



## Milky

FU*KING YES !!!!!

He only fu*king won.


----------



## liam0810

If thats loganator who just won class 3 he walked it. In chance for overall. Awesome


----------



## 25434

Milky said:


> FU*KING YES !!!!!
> 
> He only fu*king won.


whooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!! :bounce: get the bloopin pics up Milkeeeeeeeee.....hahahahaaha.....x just teasing ya....

but.....but....:laugh:


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> FU*KING YES !!!!!
> 
> He only fu*king won.


OMG!! WELL DONE !!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Awesome!!


----------



## Milky

Wonthe overall as well "!!!


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Wonthe overall as well "!!!


Fantastic


----------



## Sharpy76

Nice updates @Milky

Great stuff!!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Wonthe overall as well "!!!


Good lad! Hard works paid off, chuffed for him!


----------



## Northern Lass

Fantastic!!! well chuffed for him


----------



## Milky

Well my weekend is now complete, seeing him destroy all in his path was phenomenal, l mean totally amazing.

He won the overall because out of everyone who stepped on that stage today there was not ONE physique l would have chosen over his, not being bias, its a FACT.

Carl nailed it from head to toe, tan was bang on, legs fu*kng immense as were everything TBH, back HUGE, arms and delts HUGE and abs and waist tight as fu*k.....

Still buzzing myself so fu*k knows how he will sleep tonight.

Carl, made up for you mate, sincerely..... now bring on the Britain and Italy !!


----------



## Milky

Can l just say to the fella's on here who haven't been to a show, GO, for the love of god GO, it inspires you to go again and again, and what goes on on stage is a bonus too :whistling:


----------



## onthebuild

WE WANT PHOTOS!!!


----------



## Milky

Slept in so no crunches or Tabata this morning. Miror is being kind this morning. Definatly leaning upand felling the fat under my skin breaking down again.


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> Slept in so no crunches or Tabata this morning. Miror is being kind this morning. Definatly leaning upand felling the fat under my skin breaking down again.


You slept in an missed tabata etc good for you!! Your only human and im certain you;ll make up for it, you know how during tabata!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Slept in so no crunches or Tabata this morning. Miror is being kind this morning. Definatly leaning upand felling the fat under my skin breaking down again.


Sounds good mate.

How long till holiday 1?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Sounds good mate.
> 
> How long till holiday 1?


3 weeks till Nice mate, cant bloody wait...


----------



## Milky

Just got in and having not seen the wife all weekend and having a bit of an upset this morning she has asked me too just stay home, l cant refuse and TBH l am shattered and a bit " thoughtful " myself.

I hope karma is reading and will one day play its part with a vengeance...


----------



## andyhuggins

Hope karma smiles on you mate. Have to agree with you and say that going to a show really fires you up.


----------



## Milky

Well l am bang on with food and peps but my god l am craving some sweet stuff.

Thankfully there is nothing in the house for me too succumb to my needs and apparently cravings only last a few minutes so l will post again in 5 to update :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> 3 weeks till Nice mate, cant bloody wait...


Soon come around!!

I bet you can't mate, 3 weeks to tighten up even more


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Soon come around!!
> 
> I bet you can't mate, 3 weeks to tighten up even more


Have to be honest Rob not really fussed about this holiday, its not so much a beach holiday, ts Turkey l need to look the bollox for.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Have to be honest Rob not really fussed about this holiday, its not so much a beach holiday, ts Turkey l need to look the bollox for.


Well, buy some smaller t shirts so you look mahoosive for this one :lol:

Turkey you'll look bob on!! Make sure you get the usual pic :beer:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Well, buy some smaller t shirts so you look mahoosive for this one :lol:
> 
> Turkey you'll look bob on!! Make sure you get the usual pic :beer:


Ha ha yeah that's the intention mate, another yearly comparison :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Ha ha yeah that's the intention mate, another yearly comparison :lol:


Good man 

Night brother! Early one here :lol:


----------



## Milky

Craving news, its not gone :lol:


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Craving news, its not gone :lol:


Does everything look like this now?


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Craving news, its not gone :lol:


The only things that stop me craving are giving in, going to sleep or sex. So I'd recommend one of them, and preferably not the first.


----------



## onthebuild

Kimball said:


> The only things that stop me craving are giving in, going to sleep or sex. So I'd recommend one of them, and preferably not the first.


Sleep it is then eh milkster!

Get onto whey man about a digestive flavour whey! Bout time he pulled his finger out and made some decent flavours, otherwise theproteinworks will take all his custom :lol:


----------



## Milky

I took the advice given, dragged my wife to bed and went to sleep.

Tab and crunches done, definatly feeling different fat wise.


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> I took the advice given, dragged my wife to bed and went to sleep.
> 
> Tab and crunches done, definatly feeling different fat wise.


Do you ever get up in the morning and so tired you just feel like saying fúck this ****?

I really felt that this morning getting up for the gym


----------



## liam0810

gummyp said:


> Do you ever get up in the morning and so tired you just feel like saying fúck this ****?
> 
> I really felt that this morning getting up for the gym


I do mate but am guessing Milky will say the same, you do get up because you know it apart of the plan. If you miss one morning, next thing you'll drop an exercise coz your tired or you'll have that biscuit coz you want it an before you know it you're not following your plan.

Also it's all about how much you want it, if you want to get better and succeed then it's only you stopping yourself and you know what you've gotta do to get there


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Do you ever get up in the morning and so tired you just feel like saying fúck this ****?
> 
> I really felt that this morning getting up for the gym


Not too bsf in the sumer to be honest but my god l do in te winter.


----------



## strongmanmatt

Morning Mr Milky how are you today?


----------



## gummyp

liam0810 said:


> I do mate but am guessing Milky will say the same, you do get up because you know it apart of the plan. If you miss one morning, next thing you'll drop an exercise coz your tired or you'll have that biscuit coz you want it an before you know it you're not following your plan.
> 
> Also it's all about how much you want it, if you want to get better and succeed then it's only you stopping yourself and you know what you've gotta do to get there


Yeah I think I'm just coming down with something. Felt sick on way to gym but was okay after one set in. I think I was motivated by all the gym bunnies in tight leggings training to have a tidy bum


----------



## liam0810

gummyp said:


> Yeah I think I'm just coming down with something. Felt sick on way to gym but was okay after one set in. I think I was motivated by all the gym bunnies in tight leggings training to have a tidy bum


I need to find a gym with gym bunnies as closest i get to is an asian lad with long hair


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Do you ever get up in the morning and so tired you just feel like saying fúck this ****?
> 
> I really felt that this morning getting up for the gym


My reply meant to read l am not too bad in the summer but winter l really struggle.

I am a tired git at the best of times but in the summer the daylight helps me greatly.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate have to agree luv doing cardio in the summer early mornings makes me feel good. But in the winter rain etc it sucks. How long till the hol?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate have to agree luv doing cardio in the summer early mornings makes me feel good. But in the winter rain etc it sucks. How long till the hol?


3 weeks to Nice

15 weeks to Turkey mate.


----------



## andyhuggins

Sounds good mate bet you cant wait to get out there and get some sun on that body.


----------



## Northern Lass

gummyp said:


> Do you ever get up in the morning and so tired you just feel like saying fúck this ****?
> 
> I really felt that this morning getting up for the gym


God I know that feeling especially with two kids under two.

Keep at it milks your doing great!!


----------



## Milky

Cardio done, gym was busy and l am thinking things are going in the right direction given the amount of people l caught having a sneaky stare at me... :lol:

Food BANG ON today, just had my chicken and Pok Choi and loved it.


----------



## Milky

Forgot to say, had to suffer another delusional tit in the gym last night.


----------



## faultline

Do tell


----------



## Milky

faultline said:


> Do tell


Been on D bol a week convinced he's put on a stone of lean muscle.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Been on D bol a week convinced he's put on a stone of lean muscle.


 @Dave should know better the silly boy.

Will ring you later mate, need to nip yours. Might be Thursday evening or Friday middayish


----------



## biglbs

Hi mate,nice to see you're still upbeat and moving the correct way,15 weeks,i recon tou will be awsome by then.


----------



## Milky

Gym smashed, had to take off the vest as it was wringing wet, LOVE IT !!

Trained with old school mate again, pretty sure he has dropped his "personal trainer " now so saving him £120 a month there and TBH he is doing fu*king well.....

He suffered a pretty bad hand burn as a kid by grabbing an electric fire and on some exercises he worries his skin will split, he cracks on tho. Told him to get some straps see if that helps, fair fu*ks to him tho....

I cant wait for the morning, crunches and Tabata......


----------



## andyhuggins

sounds like all things are positive mate. Fair play for helping an old mate out. Maybe we should all take a leaf out of your book


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> sounds like all things are positive mate. Fair play for helping an old mate out. Maybe we should all take a leaf out of your book


Been mates with Jay since we were 5 yrs old, not seen each other for yrs but still a mate if you get me...

Nice fella, really is, so don't mind helping him one bit...


----------



## andyhuggins

Yeah i totally get what you mean mate. Some people you just gel with.


----------



## Milky

Really need the wife to scalp me, grey chest hair is not a good look :innocent:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky said:


> Really need the wife to scalp me, grey chest hair is not a good look :innocent:


Get a philips body groomer mate, easy as to get fuzz free...grey ones an all :lol:

you seem to be in nailing your plan mate, how long have you been with Paul?

Im on week 2 and still getting used to it...but will get there :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Get a philips body groomer mate, easy as to get fuzz free...grey ones an all :lol:
> 
> you seem to be in nailing your plan mate, how long have you been with Paul?
> 
> Im on week 2 and still getting used to it...but will get there :thumbup1:


A bloody lifetime mate :lol:

Nah been about 6 moths now, we set out my goals in the beginning and we have bloody struggled around my job TBH.

Trust me tho, its falling into place nicely now, l actually strutted round the gym bog today topless and not too self conscious..


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> A bloody lifetime mate :lol:
> 
> Nah been about 6 moths now, we set out my goals in the beginning and we have bloody struggled around my job TBH.
> 
> Trust me tho, its falling into place nicely now, l actually strutted round the gym bog today topless and not too self conscious..


Keep at it! You will get to where you want to be x


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Milky,

Not sure how I have missed your new journal :confused1: You are looking fab in your avi and great to see things are really positive with you training and food wise as I remember your struggles from your old journal. Good luck to you xx


----------



## Milky

This morning, Tabata and crunches, day been sh*t on meal timings and not long since got home.

No cardio tonight....really haven't got the energy TBH and l want a bath, not down about it tho, feeling great :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> 3 weeks to Nice
> 
> 15 weeks to Turkey mate.


how long you in nice for mate ? just looked and its a 3.5 hr drive to Montecatini Terme, in Italy were i'm competing in World finals on the 8th of June ......

Just thought it may be worth a mention mate :thumb:


----------



## loganator

ps it's absolutely beautiful there mate i had a look on the tinternet earlier .....the missis will be there with me too


----------



## 3752

One word.......Burpees


----------



## Kimball

Pscarb said:


> One word.......Burpees


I hate burpees, do about 10 minutes of them as part of some insane cardio workout! Please feel free to leave them out of my plan


----------



## loganator

Pscarb said:


> One word.......Burpees


and don't forget to include the pushup ! then thers medicine ball burpees , clap pushup burpess , churpees a burpee with a jump up to the chin bar and chin up , clap churpees .....if you get bored with those don't be afraid to pm me for more suggestions .....Oh i nearly forgot my favourite .....3 stone vested burpees you will feel so light after you do them mate i promise .... probably because you will have puked a few times too ! :lol:


----------



## loganator

Kimball said:


> I hate burpees, do about 10 minutes of them as part of some insane cardio workout! Please feel free to leave them out of my plan


what doesn't kill you makes you stronger mate ....how can you have any pudding if you don't eat your meat ,

think Paul is getting a bit soft with you tbh , don't worry i will pm him some suggestions for you


----------



## 3752

Kimball said:


> I hate burpees, do about 10 minutes of them as part of some insane cardio workout! Please feel free to leave them out of my plan


Ooooooppppssss


----------



## loganator

Kimball said:


> I hate burpees, do about 10 minutes of them as part of some insane cardio workout! Please feel free to leave them out of my plan


I don't know anyone who can do 10 mins of burpees done correctly mate , do disrespect to you but you are either as fit as ross enemait or doing them wrong


----------



## Milky

Bizarrely the last 5 or 6 posts seem to be hidden so l cant read them.

Tabata done this morning so all is good in the world.


----------



## Milky

gym done.

Have to be honest, half ar*ed session, head wasn't in it at all for some reason.

Anyway I did it so it something.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> gym done.
> 
> Have to be honest, half ar*ed session, head wasn't in it at all for some reason.
> 
> Anyway I did it so it something.


At least you did it, better than making an excuse.

Now you can chill out and enjoy your evening


----------



## Milky

Last night was SH*T !!

My " issue " has resurfaced and no amount of cream and soothing would relieve it.

Anyway on to today, wife is coming to gym with me today to do some cardio.

I have mentioned a great form of cardio we can do together every morning and night but l seem to have been speaking in a foreign tongue given the blank stare l received :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Jeremy Kyles mate?

Pmsl, just do her in her sleep


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Jeremy Kyles mate?
> 
> Pmsl, just do her in her sleep


I have no idea mate, all l know is it was a nightmare !


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I have no idea mate, all l know is it was a nightmare !


Itchy bum? Bicarbonate of soda in your bath water helps with any sort of skin irritation.

If it's not piles then could be sweat rash. Try sudocrem


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Itchy bum? Bicarbonate of soda in your bath water helps with any sort of skin irritation.
> 
> If it's not piles then could be sweat rash. Try sudocrem


Currently on, Anasol, E45, germaloid and brillo pads :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Currently on, Anasol, E45, germaloid and brillo pads :lol:


Lovely


----------



## Milky

Today l start on the Redshadow peptides l have been asked to trial....

Lets see how they compare to Toms :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Today l start on the Redshadow peptides l have been asked to trial....
> 
> Lets see how they compare to Toms :thumbup1:


Do you think you could separate the two mate? How have you found peps since using them?


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Today l start on the Redshadow peptides l have been asked to trial....
> 
> Lets see how they compare to Toms :thumbup1:


let me know if your sleep is disturbed mate i couldn't make my mind up as im running tren in my cycle


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Currently on, Anasol, E45, germaloid and brillo pads :lol:


Brillo pads? Pfft you need some wire wool :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Do you think you could separate the two mate? How have you found peps since using them?


I know the results l got from the Tom's stuff mate so can hopefully judge from that.

Its hard to describe the effects from them, you get a definition and a certain hardness from them but not the sides of gear ( if that makes any sense )



loganator said:


> let me know if your sleep is disturbed mate i couldn't make my mind up as im running tren in my cycle


My sleep is sh*t mate full stop so l would never know TBH :lol:


----------



## Milky

Been to the gym with wife and guess what, ex wife is there too !

So l am on cross trainer with wife behind me on treadmill and ex wife in front of me on stationary bike, not awkward at all that little set up :lol:

I am going back later l think to do some more cardio... :thumbup1:


----------



## Kimball

loganator said:


> I don't know anyone who can do 10 mins of burpees done correctly mate , do disrespect to you but you are either as fit as ross enemait or doing them wrong


Oh, I'm under no illusion, doing them wrong and split into 2 minute chunks.

Although my daughter and her fitness team did a supervised world record attempt last year at the walkers stadium.


----------



## mygym-mytemple

Milky said:


> Been to the gym with wife and guess what, ex wife is there too !
> 
> So l am on cross trainer with wife behind me on treadmill and ex wife in front of me on stationary bike, not awkward at all that little set up :lol:
> 
> I am going back later l think to do some more cardio... :thumbup1:


Pmsl


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Been to the gym with wife and guess what, ex wife is there too !
> 
> So l am on cross trainer with wife behind me on treadmill and ex wife in front of me on stationary bike, not awkward at all that little set up :lol:
> 
> I am going back later l think to do some more cardio... :thumbup1:


Milky sandwich!


----------



## Milky

Oh forgot to mention, having paid £5 for wife to train with me she lasted 8 BLOODY MINUTES before professing too feeling sick and wanting to stop.

Were going again tomorrow...


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I know the results l got from the Tom's stuff mate so can hopefully judge from that.
> 
> Its hard to describe the effects from them, you get a definition and a certain hardness from them but not the sides of gear ( if that makes any sense )


Defo makes sense, hope these freebies are good for you mate 

Peps crossed my mind in the past but seemed too much hassle and not cost effective.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Just send the £5 to me if your that keen to get rid of it mate lol


----------



## Milky

Fu*k all in the house for me to eat so gonna have to rely on a shake, TBH l want FOOD but what can l do...


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Fu*k all in the house for me to eat so gonna have to rely on a shake, TBH l want FOOD but what can l do...


ASDA!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> ASDA!


She cant mate she has had a glass or ten of wine...


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Just Eat, order food online mate...just pick the sensible choices


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Oh forgot to mention, having paid £5 for wife to train with me she lasted 8 BLOODY MINUTES before professing too feeling sick and wanting to stop.
> 
> Were going again tomorrow...
> 
> View attachment 121591


sounds like something my missis would do mate :lol:


----------



## greekgod

two things a man learns...

never train with the missus,

and dont take a **** off a back of a moving truck...

just kidding, maybe its just my missus... :tongue:


----------



## Milky

Down to 15 st 10 lb now so its dropping nicely.

had me brekky and do some chores then hit the cross trainer till l DROP....


----------



## Milky

Fu8king gym is closed......

Mmmmmmmm, oh well have a chill out...


----------



## Milky

on a plus note, hit the sunbed and tan is coming on nicely....


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> on a plus note, hit the sunbed and tan is coming on nicely....


I soooooo need a tan but have to wait a few more weeks for my tattoo to heal properly :sad:

Pale and interesting for now :lol:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> I soooooo need a tan but have to wait a few more weeks for my tattoo to heal properly :sad:
> 
> Pale and interesting for now :lol:


I used to swear by the injections but my last few attempts haven't been good so stear clear now.


----------



## Jammy1

Milky said:


> on a plus note, hit the sunbed and tan is coming on nicely....





[email protected] said:


> I soooooo need a tan but have to wait a few more weeks for my tattoo to heal properly :sad:
> 
> Pale and interesting for now :lol:


Think of all the age spots your gonna get. Lovely :tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I used to swear by the injections but my last few attempts haven't been good so stear clear now.


Oh god I could never inject myself. I'm a real wimp when it comes to needles.


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Oh god I could never inject myself. I'm a real wimp when it comes to needles.


Its easy, tiny slin pin into your tummy fat and they used to work a treat.


----------



## [email protected]

Jammy1 said:


> Think of all the age spots your gonna get. Lovely :tongue:




:tongue:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Its easy, tiny slin pin into your tummy fat and they used to work a treat.


How come you don't use them now then?


----------



## Jammy1

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 121682
> 
> 
> :tongue:


Lol ive got them but i love a tan too much to give up the beds.


----------



## Northern Lass

[email protected] said:


> Oh god I could never inject myself. I'm a real wimp when it comes to needles.


Same here... dont like needles one bit


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> How come you don't use them now then?


The last couple l have tried have been bunk l think. Plenty of sickness, no unbreakable erections and no really noticeable improvement in tan.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> The last couple l have tried have been bunk l think. Plenty of sickness, no unbreakable erections and no really noticeable improvement in tan.


Hmm I think I'll maybe get a spray tan to keep me going until I can get on the beds again. Wobbly bits always look better with a bit of colour :lol:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Hmm I think I'll maybe get a spray tan to keep me going until I can get on the beds again. Wobbly bits always look better with a bit of colour :lol:


must resist, must resist............


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> must resist, must resist............


I was talking about my belly blubber! :sneaky2:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> I was talking about my belly blubber! :sneaky2:


awwww don't spoil it :lol:

Oh and with that ar*e you don't have blubber !!


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> awwww don't spoil it :lol:
> 
> Oh and with that ar*e you don't have blubber !!


Lol ok sorry, I'm perfectly toned from head to toe!

Is that better?


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Lol ok sorry, I'm perfectly toned from head to toe!
> 
> Is that better?


Say what you want TBH l just look at your avi :lol:


----------



## Milky

I need to train, l cant wait for tomorrow....


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I need to train, l cant wait for tomorrow....


I hear you on that! Want to go now, but I know it wont be a decent session because I'm shattered, have to hang fire until tomorrow.


----------



## Northern Lass

Its getting a tad naughty in here x


----------



## [email protected]

YummyMummy said:


> Its getting a tad naughty in here x


 :innocent:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> :innocent:


Its your ar*es fault so don't act all innocent !


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Its your ar*es fault so don't act all innocent !


Lol I might have to go back to the lips pic if my bum is causing trouble :tongue:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Lol I might have to go back to the lips pic if my bum is causing trouble :tongue:


----------



## shaunmac

Morning Milky man! How's tricks?

I agree with yummymummy, lol posting on page 69


----------



## Milky

Ducked work today, hardly slept a wink and when l did finally l dreamt my bloody granddaughter was being abducted so woke myself up sharpish !!

Feeling really tired so gonna fuel up thro the day and get some Nytol later l will make damn sure l will sleep tonight...


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Ducked work today, hardly slept a wink and when l did finally l dreamt my bloody granddaughter was being abducted so woke myself up sharpish !!
> 
> Feeling really tired so gonna fuel up thro the day and get some Nytol later l will make damn sure l will sleep tonight...


Skiver! Lol hope you get some sleep tonight. Bad dreams are horrible!


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Skiver! Lol hope you get some sleep tonight. Bad dreams are horrible!


Couldn't believe it, the dreams are getting weirder by the day and l am on nothing.


----------



## Milky

Food been good due to being at home, still shattered but training at 5.30 regardless.

Then it will be home, bath, sleeping pills and bed...


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Couldn't believe it, the dreams are getting weirder by the day *and l am on nothing*.


To quote you mate:



That's your problem right there. Also if you're not tired at night - try actually working out in the gym, it does help. :lol:


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> To quote you mate:
> 
> View attachment 121826
> 
> 
> That's your problem right there. Also if you're not tired at night - try actually working out in the gym, it does help. :lol:


Have you know l am pretty sure l am currently the biggest bloke in my gym ( l think ) and getting compliments on lifts and shape so there :001_tt2:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Have you know l am pretty sure l am currently the biggest bloke in my gym ( l think ) and getting compliments on lifts and shape so there :001_tt2:


Yes, but the police have warned you about using the girls only's gym mate, especially in that pink tutu... :lol:


----------



## small for now

Whats are your 1rm anyway big man?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Yes, but the police have warned you about using the girls only's gym mate, especially in that pink tutu... :lol:


We cleared up that little mis understanding thank you, and l am getting a 10 % discount too :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

small for now said:


> Whats are your 1rm anyway big man?


Never done that TBH mate so cant really say.


----------



## small for now

Milky said:


> Never done that TBH mate so cant really say.


Can imagine them being high, well you dont deadlift do you?

Anyway if i looked like you when im your age in about 30year(no offence, just know your over 40) i wouldnt be fussed what weight i moved


----------



## Milky

small for now said:


> Can imagine them being high, well you dont deadlift do you?
> 
> Anyway if i looked like you when im your age in about 30year(no offence, just know your over 40) i wouldnt be fussed what weight i moved


I have lower back issues hence no deadlifts mate but l reckon if l wanted too l can go with the best of them...


----------



## onthebuild

Think its time for some progress pics... :whistling:

Maybe the dreams are from the new peps?


----------



## Milky

Gym done, tw*t who is training with me was half hour late so he got both barrels right acroos the gym when he showed up.

Was extremely clammy in there tonight so the sweat was pouring, loving it....

Was an ok session, strength definatly down with the lack of sleep.

Progress pics, maybe before Nice :thumbup1:


----------



## greekgod

what peptides u running Milky... and @ what protocol if u can /want to share..?


----------



## Milky

greekgod said:


> what peptides u running Milky... and @ what protocol if u can /want to share..?


GHRP 2 and MOD GRF mate, used 3 x a day on non training days with Hyge GH on training days....

Trialing the peps for a company called redshadow peptides so hoping there G2G.


----------



## Milky

Tonights craving

Fish finger butties...


----------



## Ash1981

Do you get a craving each night?


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> GHRP 2 and MOD GRF mate, used 3 x a day on non training days with Hyge GH on training days....


I'm supposed to be using the mod grf, but f' me that's not cheap for 3 injections a day! The ghrp-2 is ok, at half the price for 2.5* the amount but just don't think I can afford the mod. I'm trying it for a week to see how it goes.


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> I'm supposed to be using the mod grf, but f' me that's not cheap for 3 injections a day! The ghrp-2 is ok, at half the price for 2.5* the amount but just don't think I can afford the mod. I'm trying it for a week to see how it goes.


Yeah it can ne pricey mate, glad l got 9 free vials :whistling:


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Gym done, tw*t who is training with me was half hour late so he got both barrels right acroos the gym when he showed up.
> 
> Was extremely clammy in there tonight so the sweat was pouring, loving it....
> 
> Was an ok session, strength definatly down with the lack of sleep.
> 
> Progress pics, maybe before Nice :thumbup1:


I don't think I have ever seen pictures of you milks 

Your right about it being clammy, jesus it was sweaty in my gym too this aft x


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Do you get a craving each night?


Most nights TBH mate, usually sparked by something on the box...


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> I don't think I have ever seen pictures of you milks
> 
> Your right about it being clammy, jesus it was sweaty in my gym too this aft x


Some in here l think sweet...


----------



## Northern Lass

Going for a search... hehe


----------



## Northern Lass

Cool... I've seen the pics, your looking good


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Yeah it can ne pricey mate, glad l got 9 free vials :whistling:


Lol, yes that would help, but still only a couple of months worth!


----------



## Milky

Crunches done but no Tabata this morning. Developed some kind of cold and breathing is laboured so cant over exert unfortunatly.


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Crunches done but no Tabata this morning. Developed some kind of cold and breathing is laboured so cant over exert unfortunatly.


What exercises have you got in your Tabata mate?


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> What exercises have you got in your Tabata mate?


press ups

squats

jumping jacks

lunges...


----------



## Milky

No gym tonight, rough as a bear think the flu is kicking in, Dave has gone down as well...

Head is banging, throat is sore as hell and l feel fu*ked....


----------



## phoenix1980

Pscarb said:


> One word.......Burpees


bastard burpees for punishments


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> No gym tonight, rough as a bear think the flu is kicking in, Dave has gone down as well...
> 
> Head is banging, throat is sore as hell and l feel fu*ked....


Oh god not man flu!



Lol hope you feel better soon


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Oh god not man flu!
> 
> View attachment 121995
> 
> 
> Lol hope you feel better soon


Hey its not taken me down but l wont train because if l go heavy l am scared l wont see it thro and injure myself. Its also not fair on the other people in the gym.

I hear a good remedy is a sexy ar*e to bite on :whistling:


----------



## DiggyV

Just for you Milk man - the way it really is.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Hey its not taken me down but l wont train because if l go heavy l am scared l wont see it thro and injure myself. Its also not fair on the other people in the gym.
> 
> I hear a good remedy is a sexy ar*e to bite on :whistling:


Haha best go and find one then :tongue:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Haha best go and find one then :tongue:


Last time l bit someones ar*e he threatened me with the police :confused1:


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Last time l bit someones ar*e *he* threatened me with the police :confused1:


I have highlighted the problem in that sentence mate :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Last time l bit someones ar*e he threatened me with the police :confused1:


Well that will happen if you go around biting random blokes' bums!


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Well that will happen if you go around biting random blokes' bums!


Got Barred from Asda too, wasn't a good day l must be honest.


----------



## 25434

Hello Milky..just swooshing on by..sorry to hear you have a cold..and biting bums..hummmm....prolly not so good as bums are generally larger and when you get up close and personal with buttocks in your mouth you will find you nose is also pressed up close and you wont' be able to breathe..not so good....would settle for pinching the ole bootox rather than biting them.... 

Take care and hope things improve for you soon...colds are hideous...x


----------



## Milky

Still rough.


----------



## Milky

Still rough.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Still rough.


Taken anything for it?


----------



## bluejoanna

Ahhhhh Poor Milkman....x


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Taken anything for it?


Nah mate gonna get something today.


----------



## Guest

Me this morning :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Hope you feel better mate


----------



## Kimball

Hate illness, interferes with so much!


----------



## Milky

Feel drained and appetite gone to sh*t. Going tonight tho no matter what.


----------



## [email protected]

Get well soon


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Feel drained and appetite gone to sh*t. Going tonight tho no matter what.


At least you can still go mate - check my journal and see what I managed to do to myself today. The day after starting my blast as well :no:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Feel drained and appetite gone to sh*t. Going tonight tho no matter what.


I pray to god it isn't leg day  You will be a ruined man if it is!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Get well soon mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well l cant fu*king believe it, l have got home to the wife pulling her face about me going to the gym.

She has NEVER done this before, really cant believe it TBH...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well l cant fu*king believe it, l have got home to the wife pulling her face about me going to the gym.
> 
> She has NEVER done this before, really cant believe it TBH...


It was always gonna happen one day mate,they mostly do at some point....next is 'You love the gym more than me' and 'Gear has changed you'........jokes pmsl


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Well l cant fu*king believe it, l have got home to the wife pulling her face about me going to the gym.
> 
> She has NEVER done this before, really cant believe it TBH...


Maybe she's after some Milky time :wink:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Maybe she's after some Milky time :wink:


I would be fine if that was the case but believe me its not :sad:


----------



## Milky

Legs done, quick blast and no cardio ( sorry boss ) feel like my throat is closing up and my voice is going.

Only silver lining is my old school mate has never trained legs before, that should be interesting tomorrow :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

What's more important mate that's a question only you can answer to be serious about it.

You feel like sh1te anyway, maybe do some cardio at home to sweat out the germs and take it on the chin for today?


----------



## iyal

gym is obviously more important to the man.

What steroids you currently on and who by mate


----------



## TELBOR

iyal said:


> gym is obviously more important to the man.
> 
> What steroids you currently on and who by mate


He's natty :whistling:


----------



## Milky

iyal said:


> gym is obviously more important to the man.
> 
> What steroids you currently on and who by mate





R0BLET said:


> He's natty :whistling:


Hand on heart l am not running anything currently but will be using fuerza possibly in the next 4 weeks or so..


----------



## iyal

Milky said:


> Hand on heart l am not running anything currently but will be using fuerza possibly in the next 4 weeks or so..


Why wait four weeks ?

Are you coming off a cycle or something ?

No peps or anything ?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Hand on heart l am not running anything currently but will be using fuerza possibly in the next 4 weeks or so..


WTF!?!

Not even cruising mate? You done a pct or just tapered off and use the peps?


----------



## Milky

iyal said:


> Why wait four weeks ?
> 
> Are you coming off a cycle or something ?
> 
> No peps or anything ?





R0BLET said:


> WTF!?!
> 
> Not even cruising mate? You done a pct or just tapered off and use the peps?


I go away in 2 weeks for a week so no point starting before that, been off now for 6 weeks, will be 10 by the time l start again.

I have run a PCT course and currently using MOD GRF and GHRP 2...

I am glad TBH because l am expecting big things when l do jump back on :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> I go away in 2 weeks for a week so no point starting before that, been off now for 6 weeks, will be 10 by the time l start again.
> 
> I have run a PCT course and currently using MOD GRF and GHRP 2...
> 
> I am glad TBH because l am expecting big things when l do jump back on :thumbup1:


Should be brilliant when you go back on mate, what you using??


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Should be brilliant when you go back on mate, what you using??


What ever the boss tells me mate :thumbup1:


----------



## loganator

[email protected] said:


> Maybe she's after some Milky time :wink:


lol i was just going to say that !


----------



## Leonwales

Milky said:


> Well l cant fu*king believe it, l have got home to the wife pulling her face about me going to the gym.
> 
> She has NEVER done this before, really cant believe it TBH...


Ha women are great!


----------



## [email protected]

How are you feeling today Milky? Has the man flu subsided?


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> How are you feeling today Milky? Has the man flu subsided?


Nah sweetheart, still rough as toast, eyes feel like lead weights and can hardly talk.

Boss has told me to lay low for a few days, no training or cardio, bit gutted but l know deep down he is right...


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Nah sweetheart, still rough as toast, eyes feel like lead weights and can hardly talk.
> 
> Boss has told me to lay low for a few days, no training or cardio, bit gutted but l know deep down he is right...


Well the boss knows best. Rest up properly and then you can come back fighting fit


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Nah sweetheart, still rough as toast, eyes feel like lead weights and can hardly talk.
> 
> Boss has told me to lay low for a few days, no training or cardio, bit gutted but l know deep down he is right...


That's pants! Got a few people at work with this, they better not dare give it to me!


----------



## phoenix1980

Like the Phoenix you'll rise up stronger and better for the rest worry not Milky


----------



## 3752

when the body is this low that it affects your speech, appetite, sleep etc the worst thing you can do is continue to do what the body does not want or need and that is train/cardio the body is telling you it needs rest only an idiot would ignore the body......so rest up big guy and you will come back stronger buddy


----------



## Northern Lass

Pscarb said:


> when the body is this low that it affects your speech, appetite, sleep etc the worst thing you can do is continue to do what the body does not want or need and that is train/cardio the body is telling you it needs rest only an idiot would ignore the body......so rest up big guy and you will come back stronger buddy


Words of Wisdom


----------



## mark_star

just had a thought, you might want to get yourself some bio-strath mate, brilliant for getting you back on your feet, loads of good research to confirm how good it is and I've seen it help loads of people


----------



## Milky

Still leel like sh*t, diet not been the best either TBH but with a sore throat chicken sandwiches and salads really aren't appealing TBH.

My throat actually feels like its closing and l am struggling to talk...


----------



## Leonwales

Milky said:


> Still leel like sh*t, diet not been the best either TBH but with a sore throat chicken sandwiches and salads really aren't appealing TBH.
> 
> My throat actually feels like its closing and l am struggling to talk...


Get some strepsils anti bacterial ones, makes it feel better.


----------



## Milky

Leonwales said:


> Get some strepsils anti bacterial ones, makes it feel better.


been on them all day mate and not improved..


----------



## Leonwales

Milky said:


> been on them all day mate and not improved..


Been to the doctors might need antibiotics?


----------



## Milky

Leonwales said:


> Been to the doctors might need antibiotics?


No time mate TBH.


----------



## onthebuild

Could be a proper throat infection mate rather than just cold. Get the mrs to get you some oraldene or some other similar mouthwash?


----------



## godspeed

I've had this for about 4 days. Like I was swallowing Stanley blades... Not good. Lemsips have helped out big time.


----------



## biglbs

Take care mate


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Take care mate


You off somewhere mate ?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> You off somewhere mate ?


Yes upto the caravan,will dodge between there and here as weather dictates,it's only fourty mins away,going to train at refections whilst away,see if i can run into some big lads from the strongman scene,good timing as i am feeling strong as fook right now


----------



## Leonwales

You need ice cream


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Yes upto the caravan,will dodge between there and here as weather dictates,it's only fourty mins away,going to train at refections whilst away,see if i can run into some big lads from the strongman scene,good timing as i am feeling strong as fook right now


Enjoy my friend, do envy you being able to get away all these weekends :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Enjoy my friend, do envy you being able to get away all these weekends :thumbup1:


Sure will,you gotta look at getting a van mate,i know a man....


----------



## [email protected]

You know what's good for sore throats Milky :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Pineapple juice is very good for sore throats milky.


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> You know what's good for sore throats Milky :whistling:


Cough medicine :confused1:



Ginger Ben said:


> Pineapple juice is very good for sore throats milky.


Will get wife to buy some mate....


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey milky its time for you to rest for a couple of days then come back stronger


----------



## Kimball

It's been a damn bad one! Hopefully the weekend will clear it.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Cough medicine :confused1:
> 
> .


Nope............... ice lollies


----------



## onthebuild

[email protected] said:


> You know what's good for sore throats Milky :whistling:


I think 90% of us are on the edge of our seats waiting for this answer.. :wub:


----------



## Edinburgh

In November I caught the Norovirus which lasted a few days....5 or so days later full on flu and my throat was absolute killing, even talking was near impossible,

Only thing (non-medicinal) that I found really eased the pain in my throat slightly was sipping Lipton Moroccan Tea










was a god send, not sure about you Milky but I was even struggling to sleep because of it


----------



## Milky

edinburgh6982 said:


> In November I caught the Norovirus which lasted a few days....5 or so days later full on flu and my throat was absolute killing, even talking was near impossible,
> 
> Only thing (non-medicinal) that I found really eased the pain in my throat slightly was sipping Lipton Moroccan Tea
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was a god send, not sure about you Milky but I was even struggling to sleep because of it


Ahhh l never sleep anyway mate so that's not an issue.

Not a lover of weird tea but will give it a try if l can find it...


----------



## biglbs

Fussy bugger!  :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well been up since 7 am with my darling granddaughter, wait till she gets older, she will be getting up with me when l start work, little git :lol:


----------



## Guest

Spoonful of honey m8, does your throat the world of good. Worked for me anyway


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Spoonful of honey m8, does your throat the world of good. Worked for me anyway


you still rough mate ?


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> you still rough mate ?


On the mend now m8, feeling much better than I was, throat and cough still bad tho.

Dont feel like my head will fall off any more haha.

Proper wiped me out whatever this is


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well been up since 7 am with my darling granddaughter, wait till she gets older, she will be getting up with me when l start work, little git :lol:


My Daghter sleeps until around 8 am every day! :tongue:


----------



## Ginger Ben

biglbs said:


> My Daghter sleeps until around 8 am every day! :tongue:


So does my puppy.....not that comparable I know but when he gets up we have to otherwise find nasty present on carpet


----------



## onthebuild

Apologies for spamming your journal milky mate, just wondered if you or @Pscarb (who if I remember correctly is affiliated with CSN) have used any of their 'walden farms' syrups/spreads?

I cant get my head around them being 'calorie free, fat free, sugar free, carb free'.

Is there something the average person doesn't know about these kind of things, as ive never heard them mentioned by anyone on here but they seem ideal for a low/timed carbs diet?


----------



## gummyp

onthebuild said:


> Apologies for spamming your journal milky mate, just wondered if you or @Pscarb (who if I remember correctly is affiliated with CSN) have used any of their 'walden farms' syrups/spreads?
> 
> I cant get my head around them being 'calorie free, fat free, sugar free, carb free'.
> 
> Is there something the average person doesn't know about these kind of things, as ive never heard them mentioned by anyone on here but they seem ideal for a low/timed carbs diet?


They use sugar alcohols like diabetic sweets. I tasted chocolate syrup and it was nice. Pity the bottle was smashed by the courier


----------



## Milky

So, still rough, totally knackered, throat still sore and head feels light....


----------



## Leonwales

Milky said:


> So, still rough, totally knackered, throat still sore and head feels light....


Argh your not having a good time with it, keep resting and hope you get through it.


----------



## Milky

Wife is sat watching qualifiers in Monacco and getting very giddy knowing we will be there in 2 weeks.......


----------



## tonyc74

I've got the same illness still feel weak and tired a week later doesn't help I've been on a kettle bell course all day!

Just over dosing on vit c fish oils and good food at the minute, p1sses me off its like treading water not being in the gym!


----------



## Milky

Well diet, peps, training, the lot has gone down the sh*ter last few days BUT l still have 13 weeks to Turkey and people get ready for stage in that time so l am more than confident the boss can get me there.

TBH its been an enforced break l may have possibly needed, l now feel more focussed and ready to hit it hard when l get back to the gym on Wednesday...


----------



## Milky

Feeling slightly better today, throat not as blocked, head a little less light and aching not as bad so hopefully on the mend....


----------



## Leonwales

Glad you are feeling better, what part of turkey are you going to?


----------



## Milky

Leonwales said:


> Glad you are feeling better, what part of turkey are you going to?


Oludeniz end mate, rented a villa in a place called Ovacik...


----------



## Leonwales

Milky said:


> Oludeniz end mate, rented a villa in a place called Ovacik...


I've been to oludeniz, really nice beaches. Loads of fakes out there if you are into that sort of thing.


----------



## Milky

I am slowly beginning to feel " human " again, still lethargic and throaty but much better all round.

Really glad l listened to Paul, l think had l continued to train, even at a low level it would have been a longer process in getting better.,


----------



## 3752

onthebuild said:


> Apologies for spamming your journal milky mate, just wondered if you or @Pscarb (who if I remember correctly is affiliated with CSN) have used any of their 'walden farms' syrups/spreads?
> 
> I cant get my head around them being 'calorie free, fat free, sugar free, carb free'.
> 
> Is there something the average person doesn't know about these kind of things, as ive never heard them mentioned by anyone on here but they seem ideal for a low/timed carbs diet?


i used them through last years prep unfortunately for me CSN was not stocking them back then.....they will contain something but if it is not a whole gram then they do not need to put it on the label, they cannot contain sugar alcols as these would have to be written on the label and they contain calories



Milky said:


> I am slowly beginning to feel " human " again, still lethargic and throaty but much better all round.
> 
> Really glad l listened to Paul, l think had l continued to train, even at a low level it would have been a longer process in getting better.,


Good to hear buddy


----------



## Bad Alan

Pscarb said:


> i used them through last years prep unfortunately for me CSN was not stocking them back then.....they will contain something but if it is not a whole gram then they do not need to put it on the label, they cannot contain sugar alcols as these would have to be written on the label and they contain calories
> 
> Good to hear buddy


Good to hear on walden's I'm just about to place an order for aload of their sauces through CSN, also just seen your discount code too. Bonus !


----------



## Milky

Well bank holiday, getting better by the day thank fu*k.

Not feeling half as weak today, nor as throaty...


----------



## Milky

Today l am finally able to enjoy and taste my food, only been a week but it feels like an eternity.

Not 100 % but would say 90.

DEFINATLY training tomorrow :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Today l am finally able to enjoy and taste my food, only been a week but it feels like an eternity.
> 
> Not 100 % but would say 90.
> 
> DEFINATLY training tomorrow :thumbup1:


Glad you're feeling better


----------



## defdaz

Getting ill sucks! I'm still suffering from a cold I've had for four flipping weeks. Still get a cough at night and hacking up phlegm in the mornings... :/


----------



## Milky

Been to the gym, didn't break any records, felt drained so went thro the motions but at least l did something. Hoping tomorrow will be a new day.

No cardio, not a chance after coughing my lungs up all the way thro the session.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Been to the gym, didn't break any records, felt drained so went thro the motions but at least l did something. Hoping tomorrow will be a new day.
> 
> No cardio, not a chance after coughing my lungs up all the way thro the session.


At least you're on the mend mate, I know your programme is important, but still better to be sorted for your holiday!


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> At least you're on the mend mate, I know your programme is important, but still better to be sorted for your holiday!


You know l am that confident l wont let it dampen my spirits.

I don't drop weight easy and l know its gonna be an effort for both myself and Paul but stressing about it isn't gonna make it easier, so its head down and push on...


----------



## Novo78

Oludeniz was awesome, went with my entire family last year and everyone loved it. Enjoy!


----------



## onthebuild

Least your back in the gym now mate, bet you were scratching the walls at home!


----------



## loganator

Glad you are on the mend mate , I use miltidophillous a good bacteria capsule when my immune system needs a boost , its saved me from long drawn out recoverys quite a few times , look for it in your local health shop


----------



## mark_star

yeah good to see you're on the way back up


----------



## Milky

Appetite been sh*t again and for some reason l really fancy a coffee, don't think l will manage cardio but cant decide whether to give it a go or not...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Have a coffee, get a boost from that then hit cardio if you feel like it


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> Appetite been sh*t again and for some reason l really fancy a coffee, don't think l will manage cardio but cant decide whether to give it a go or not...


Agree with the ginger one, down the coffee and give cardio a go!

I've struggled today too mate legs are like lead but once I got going was fine, you'll feel better for getting in and doing it.


----------



## Milky

Bad Alan said:


> Agree with the ginger one, down the coffee and give cardio a go!
> 
> I've struggled today too mate legs are like lead but once I got going was fine, you'll feel better for getting in and doing it.


You know mate, and l don't want to sound like a self pitying tw*t here but l feel lethargic, my eyes feel heavy and l feel drained..... and the worse thing is l don't know why :lol:


----------



## Bad Alan

Milky said:


> You know mate, and l don't want to sound like a self pitying tw*t here but l feel lethargic, my eyes feel heavy and l feel drained..... and the worse thing is l don't know why :lol:


No doubt still getting rid of the last of your bug/illness. Ask the boss but if you feel that bad you are experienced enough at this game (old  ) to know when to back off.

You're not exactly one to shy away from hard work so it's not like you're attempting to justify it with a bull**** reason.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> You know mate, and l don't want to sound like a self pitying tw*t here but l feel lethargic, my eyes feel heavy and l feel drained..... and the worse thing is l don't know why :lol:


then take it easy mate there is no benefit in "sucking it up" to do cardio there will be no benefit your body has taken a battering and is mending it will not take much longer, text me in the morning and let me know how you are feeling then we will decide when you get back into things....


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> You know mate, and l don't want to sound like a self pitying tw*t here but l feel lethargic, my eyes feel heavy and l feel drained..... and the worse thing is l don't know why :lol:


You're still down from your virus, just wait until you're properly ready!


----------



## Milky

no gym tonight, been a bit of a day at work but TBH feeling like l could go so want too give it another day to be on the safe side...


----------



## mark_star

excellent news, on the mend and raring to go


----------



## Milky

Well l am currently in the walk in centre wuth my grandaughter so couldnt have trained anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Well l am currently in the walk in centre wuth my grandaughter so couldnt have trained anyway.


Oh no, hope she's ok.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well l am currently in the walk in centre wuth my grandaughter so couldnt have trained anyway.


Hope she's ok mucka


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well l am currently in the walk in centre wuth my grandaughter so couldnt have trained anyway.


Mate, hope everything is OK, and nothing serious. Fingers crossed big guy.


----------



## Milky

In there an hour and half, nurse managed to reduce the wife and daughter to tears the way she treated baby so we left.....

I think she was over tired and hungry which didn't help.

Thankfully l wasn't there to witness the less than " caring " manner the nurse treated my granddaughter or l may have lost my usually calm demeanour...


----------



## Milky

Had to get out of bed to go and pick daughter and grand daughter up coz baby is still poorly and daughter is on her own so at least this way we can all muck in when baby wont sleep..

Gonna be a long night !


----------



## Galaxy

Milky said:


> Had to get out of bed to go and pick daughter and grand daughter up coz baby is still poorly and daughter is on her own so at least this way we can all muck in when baby wont sleep..
> 
> Gonna be a long night !


Hope she's ok mate!


----------



## bluejoanna

All the best Milky - I bet you are the best granddad. Hope she is on the mend soon x


----------



## Milky

Grandaughter has been diagnosed with thrush and a throat infection so no wonder she isn't feeling to great.

I have just had a strange epiphany, l am going to get my house checked out for carbon monoxide.

Every night l seem to feel shattered and it doesn't make sense.....maybe being paranoid but you never know..


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> Grandaughter has been diagnosed with thrush and a throat infection so no wonder she isn't feeling to great.
> 
> I have just had a strange epiphany, l am going to get my house checked out for carbon monoxide.
> 
> Every night l seem to feel shattered and it doesn't make sense.....maybe being paranoid but you never know..


Clever idea

My place has got it built in so I'm good there

Although I have just bought a new 3 bed and its unlikely to have one


----------



## Milky

@Pscarb

Gonna hit it again tomorrow mate if that's ok.

Feeling better and think l am ready to give it the full beans :thumbup1:


----------



## mikemull

Hope the little un is on the mend mate!


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> Hope the little un is on the mend mate!


Yeah the meds need to kick in mate but her mum needs a slap TBH, wont go into it but not happy with her at all.


----------



## mikemull

Hard to tell family sometimes!


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Gonna hit it again tomorrow mate if that's ok.
> 
> Feeling better and think l am ready to give it the full beans :thumbup1:


thats cool buddy as long as you are rested? train what you would normally train today then you will be back on track come monday (no legs) or cardio


----------



## phoenix1980

I can relate my little granddaughter had thrush in her mouth she had to take the meds with a little syringe thing. There so helpless thankfully the meds cured it, it wasn't pleasant though. I hope the wee one gets better soon sorry to hear about your daughter they say tough love can be quite a potent medicine, sucks though having to be the one to give it though!


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> I can relate my little granddaughter had thrush in her mouth she had to take the meds with a little syringe thing. There so helpless thankfully the meds cured it, it wasn't pleasant though. I hope the wee one gets better soon sorry to hear about your daughter they say tough love can be quite a potent medicine, sucks though having to be the one to give it though!


She is sulking because the wife and l have told her we think she should be with her mother when she is poorly and not be left with us.... she got both barrels when she said we were being unfair and she was " shattered " and needed a rest and some space :cursing:


----------



## johnnya

pity you cant get training tonight bud, always find all my troubles disappear for an hour when training, can only think about not smashing my coupon with the bar.

whats your split for tomorrow, shoulders and tri's for me cant wait:thumb:


----------



## Milky

johnnya said:


> pity you cant get training tonight bud, always find all my troubles disappear for an hour when training, can only think about not smashing my coupon with the bar.
> 
> whats your split for tomorrow, shoulders and tri's for me cant wait:thumb:


I suppose l could have mate but l wanted to be doubly sure l am G2G...

Big shoulder session myself mate, cant wiat :thumbup1:


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> She is sulking because the wife and l have told her we think she should be with her mother when she is poorly and not be left with us.... she got both barrels when she said we were being unfair and she was " shattered " and needed a rest and some space :cursing: [/
> 
> quite right tbh, we do the same with the wife's daughter. We don't mind helping out but we won't live her life for her. My mum had young kids and coped before mobiles etc, my wife did the same. Milky I'm sure your folks were the same trouble is they all want to take the easy road nowadays. To reiterate we don't mind helping out or going that extra mile if there helping themselves but when they just want to use us as a dumping ground because there tired or haven't helped themselves then tough.


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> Mate l could fill the page with what we have done / do for her, one of which being paying for 2 weeks in Turkey for them both in August.
> 
> Baby slept for 9 hours last nite and l slept for about 4 or 5 but l still went to work.
> 
> I am also working Sunday night AND Monday right thro so l can give her money towards nursery despite going away on Friday, and l am STILL a sh*t dad, go figure.


----------



## mark_star

children seem to have short memories mate and strangely very selective


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> No offence Milky but it sounds like she needs a kick up the bum!
> 
> Hope the little one gets better soon, my son had thrush in the mouth as a baby and it was awful. Not sure how old your granddaughter is but if she has a dummy it can prolong the infection.


----------



## onthebuild

Hope all is well illness wise milky, for both you and the granddaughter.

Get the static bike out in the garden in the sun!


----------



## defdaz

Sounds like you are doing everything possible mate - you should be proud.


----------



## Guest

The Zidane followed by the Stone Cold stunner George m8, sort em right out! :lol:

On a plus note, had jamie heaving and scon finished on legs day.


----------



## Milky

Been and trained this morning and felt fu*king great in doing so :bounce:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Been and trained this morning and felt fu*king great in doing so :bounce:


Good stuff :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Been a good day all round, my god its good to be "normal " again...


----------



## Ash1981

Good to see your back on it milks


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Good to see your back on it milks


Mate it feels like an eternity altho its been less than 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> Mate it feels like an eternity altho its been less than 2 weeks :lol:


Two weeks would be hell for me mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Been a good day all round, my god its good to be "normal " again...


Glad to hear you're back on form again mate. Being ill is crap at the best of times let alone when your right in the middle of a good run.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Glad to hear you're back on form again mate. Being ill is crap at the best of times let alone when your right in the middle of a good run.


I was FLYING mate, cardio, crunches, training , diet, everything was going nicely then it was like someone unplugged me from the mains and my batteries died....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I was FLYING mate, cardio, crunches, training , diet, everything was going nicely then it was like someone unplugged me from the mains and my batteries died....


You'll bounce back soon enough mate, got there before so can do it again


----------



## loganator

Glad to see your on the mend and back at it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky said:


> I was FLYING mate, cardio, crunches, training , diet, everything was going nicely then it was like someone unplugged me from the mains and my batteries died....


A bit like the Matrix then? :laugh:

Glad to hear your plugged back in mate, should be cruising again with a few days.... :thumbup1:

What keeps you motivated Milky? having some motivation issues myself atm :cursing:


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> A bit like the Matrix then? :laugh:
> 
> Glad to hear your plugged back in mate, should be cruising again with a few days.... :thumbup1:
> 
> What keeps you motivated Milky? having some motivation issues myself atm :cursing:


A few things motivate me mate, in no particular order.

The desire to not look like the average 43 yr

The desire to achieve something with my physique

Not letting Paul down

Not making myself look a tit after all this coaching.

Vanity

Wanting to embarrass my daughter on holiday :lol:

and finally

I actually like training, the pain, the pushing of yourself, the regime of it.

When l am a bot down l either have some time off or l hit Youtube, and if seeing those monsters doesn't motivate you, nothing will....


----------



## Milky

Today has been spent shopping, shoplifting and running around getting ready for my hols next week.

Car and van cleaned out, suitcases dug out of my lock up ( for the 5 th time )

Been an enjoyable day, pity it will be spoilt by me going to work at half 3 !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Today has been spent shopping, shoplifting and running around getting ready for my hols next week.
> 
> Car and van cleaned out, suitcases dug out of my lock up ( for the 5 th time )
> 
> Been an enjoyable day, pity it will be spoilt by me going to work at half 3 !


Dont have to be there till half 4 m8? Its only cheetham hill?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Dont have to be there till half 4 m8? Its only cheetham hill?


Yeah got to get to yard then over there mate, so leave the house at half 3, in yard about 4 then head over.

Don't actually know where it is TBH.


----------



## AsItIs

Good Journal, Thanks For Sharing.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah got to get to yard then over there mate, so leave the house at half 3, in yard about 4 then head over.
> 
> Don't actually know where it is TBH.


You remember woolworths on cheetham hill rd? Its that road down the side. Where the precinct used to be.

THOMAS STREET (OFF BURY ROAD),

CHEETHAM HILL,

MANCHESTER,

LANCASHIRE,

M8 5DP


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Today has been spent shopping, shoplifting and running around getting ready for my hols next week.
> 
> Car and van cleaned out, suitcases dug out of my lock up ( for the 5 th time )
> 
> Been an enjoyable day, pity it will be spoilt by me going to work at half 3 !


Shoplifting? :lol:


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Shoplifting? :lol:


Its compulsory, you have to get something for free, today it was a freezer bag thing, saved a fiver :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Its compulsory, you have to get something for free, today it was a freezer bag thing, saved a fiver :thumbup1:


Haha I'm obviously too honest. I even went back and paid for some nappies that I'd put under the pram and forgotten about when my daughter was a baby just in case they'd seen me on CCTV :lol:


----------



## Madoxx

Milky said:


> Its compulsory, you have to get something for free, today it was a freezer bag thing, saved a fiver :thumbup1:


On the self serve checkouts?


----------



## Milky

madocks said:


> On the self serve checkouts?


Nope, not this time, was a bit clever with it :whistling:


----------



## Madoxx

Lol, quite often I get buy one get 3 free on the self service checkouts. Or weigh my mushrooms under the potato button and pay 15p for them.

Surely if im expected to scan my food, bag my food and serve myself they dont expect me to pay full price

Wonder how it would go down in court, no one in the UK has recieved training for the self service machines, how could asda/tesco etc prove you were deliberately shop lifting


----------



## Milky

Well just got home from the night shift, had to ring house phone and get the wife up coz she had locked me out !

Back in at 6.45 am !!

Goodnight !


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well just got home from the night shift, had to ring house phone and get the wife up coz she had locked me out !
> 
> Back in at 6.45 am !!
> 
> Goodnight !


Jesus, that's a bit plop..... Not enough time between shifts either!!


----------



## Juliemooly

Hi Milky, thank you for the welcome, hope your not too tired l know l would be.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well just got home from the night shift, had to ring house phone and get the wife up coz she had locked me out !
> 
> Back in at 6.45 am !!
> 
> Goodnight !


Oh dear, that's not going to do you any favours today. Hope it's an early finish today mate


----------



## [email protected]

WAKE UP!!!

Just in case you've fallen asleep at work


----------



## JANIKvonD

how ya getting on big ane?


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> You remember woolworths on cheetham hill rd? Its that road down the side. Where the precinct used to be.
> 
> THOMAS STREET (OFF BURY ROAD),
> 
> CHEETHAM HILL,
> 
> MANCHESTER,
> 
> LANCASHIRE,
> 
> M8 5DP


I used to live about 200m from there  just off Middleton road. :lol:


----------



## Guest

DiggyV said:


> I used to live about 200m from there  just off Middleton road. :lol:


I used to live literally across the road, on the estate behind cheetham hill rd.

Small world m8


----------



## DiggyV

Dave said:


> I used to live literally across the road, on the estate behind cheetham hill rd.
> 
> Small world m8


I was on Moxley Road, second on the left, once you turn onto Middleton Road off Bury Old Road.

defo a small world Dave.

:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Well, update....

Fu*k all to report TBH, been a bust week so just enjoyed the sun and feeling better.

Leave for Nice in the morning so get that out the way and raring to go on my return :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Are you still being coached by pscarb?


I certainly am mate yes.


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> Well, update....
> 
> Fu*k all to report TBH, been a bust week so just enjoyed the sun and feeling better.
> 
> Leave for Nice in the morning so get that out the way and raring to go on my return :thumbup1:


Have a safe journey to Nice hope you have a great time there!


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> Have a safe journey to Nice hope you have a great time there!


You know mate l am beginning to wish l wasn't going.

Wife wont stop fu*king moaning on.


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> I've made contact with him this week hopefully I will have the pleasure of his help soon


You wont regret it mate, ask Kimball or bodybuilding101 to name just 2 of them..


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> You know mate l am beginning to wish l wasn't going.
> 
> Wife wont stop fu*king moaning on.


doesn't seem to change mate - I share your pain!

Thank god for LL.


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> doesn't seem to change mate - I share your pain!


How is it possible for a woman to be ill for 5 yrs and not die ?


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> How is it possible for a *woman* to be ill for 5 yrs and not die ?


I've highlighted the key word.

there are exceptions, but the sexes are a different breed to all intents and purposes.


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> You know mate l am beginning to wish l wasn't going.
> 
> Wife wont stop fu*king moaning on.


Seriously??? Whats she moaning about? A holiday in the sun should be something you'd think she'd look forward too lol.


----------



## Guest

Have a good hols m8, id say we will miss you but we'd obviously be lying haha. Got a proper low loader/bobcat driver for a week hahaha :whistling:

Enjoy mucka


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Have a good hols m8, id say we will miss you but we'd obviously be lying haha. Got a proper low loader/bobcat driver for a week hahaha :whistling:
> 
> Enjoy mucka


Speak to Burnsey, oh that's right you cant, he's not home yet :lol:


----------



## Milky

phoenix1980 said:


> Seriously??? Whats she moaning about? A holiday in the sun should be something you'd think she'd look forward too lol.


She is ALWAYS ill mate, lts doing my fu*king head in.

Tonight she actually moaned it was TOO HOT !


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> She is ALWAYS ill mate, lts doing my fu*king head in.
> 
> Tonight she actually moaned it was TOO HOT !


Man that does sound like an eternal knightmare, fan her and she'll moan she's to cold. Never happy eh.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> She is ALWAYS ill mate, lts doing my fu*king head in.
> 
> Tonight she actually moaned it was TOO HOT !


Well it's obviously your fault she's too hot! Men!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Speak to Burnsey, oh that's right you cant, he's not home yet :lol:


Hahaha brilliant! Bet Ellis is going mad hahaha made my night that


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hahaha brilliant! Bet Ellis is going mad hahaha made my night that


He phoned me saying don't go, were sat in the yard and Mick is fu*king about going to the bog and putting stuff away, it was 6.45 :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Have a fab holiday Milky. Hopefully your lovely lady will cheer up once you're there and chilled out. She's probably a bit stressed from pre holiday preparations


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Have a fab holiday Milky. Hopefully your lovely lady will cheer up once you're there and chilled out. She's probably a bit stressed from pre holiday preparations


I am holding back here TBH but l wont hold my breath on being cheered up.

Ah well, l will enjoy it no matter what.


----------



## Sharpy76

Hope you have a save journey and a cracking holiday mate!

Enjoy the relaxation:thumb:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I am holding back here TBH but l wont hold my breath on being cheered up.
> 
> Ah well, l will enjoy it no matter what.


You never know, it might be like a 2nd honeymoon. If all else fails, get her drunk


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Hope you have a save journey and a cracking holiday mate!
> 
> Enjoy the relaxation:thumb:


Set off at 1 am mate, 1000 mile drive, sad as it is tho really don't mind it.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Set off at 1 am mate, 1000 mile drive, sad as it is tho really don't mind it.


Nothing sad about that mate,nice views,a few stops for drink and food etc and nice roads with decent weather. Have a great time and if you manage to get 5 mins spare from all the shagging,then give us an update!


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Nothing sad about that mate,nice views,a few stops for drink and food etc and nice roads with decent weather. Have a great time and if you manage to get 5 mins spare from all the shagging,then give us an update!


be updating regularly then mate


----------



## Ginger Ben

Enjoy the break big fella, safe journey


----------



## shaunmac

Have fun away Milky man!


----------



## Elvis82

Hope you have a Nice time.....no pun intended


----------



## Milky

As you all know my dealing s with technology are not the best suited so l cant post pics.


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Have fun Milky :beer:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> As you all know my dealing s with technology are not the best suited so l cant post pics.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


>


I will email them to you, you can post the fu*king things :lol:


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> I will email them to you, you can post the fu*king things :lol:


Enjoy milky! A nice relaxing time will see you good for really hammering it when you get back in time for the next holiday.. Turkey?


----------



## mikemull

Enjoy the hol mate!


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Well, update....
> 
> Fu*k all to report TBH, been a bust week so just enjoyed the sun and feeling better.
> 
> Leave for Nice in the morning so get that out the way and raring to go on my return :thumbup1:


Have a fantastic holiday!


----------



## alan_wilson

Have a good one mate!


----------



## biglbs

Have a good one mate:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Found a great gym so at least 3 sessions in this week.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Found a great gym so at least 3 sessions in this week.


Not at all jealous.


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Not at all jealous.


10 Euros a session tho mate.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> 10 Euros a session tho mate.


Can't you get a week pass, our gym in spain is exactly that, but 30 a week.


----------



## liam0810

Enjoy the hol pal


----------



## Milky

Well given the reaction in the gym this morning they don't do bodybuilding here. My god someone with a good physique would have blown there minds l reckon.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Well given the reaction in the gym this morning they don't do bodybuilding here. My god someone with a good physique would have blown there minds l reckon.


Haha did you get a few stares?


----------



## nogger

Was there lot more older people in around 60+ age...That's what i found training mid morning and at night the bodybuilding type were in training and posing.

Still not seen a muscle guy in 10 years in this part of france where am living,not even in the mirror....But the first time i worked over here near paris loads, Mr France was training in the same gym i trained sometimes in....Holiday going well mate.


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Haha did you get a few stares?


A few sneaky ones yeah.



nogger said:


> Was there lot more older people in around 60+ age...That's what i found training mid morning and at night the bodybuilding type were in training and posing.
> 
> Still not seen a muscle guy in 10 years in this part of france where am living,not even in the mirror....But the first time i worked over here near paris loads, Mr France was training in the same gym i trained sometimes in....Holiday going well mate.


Going well mate and yeah lots of oldies one fella doing lots of grunting thought he was the daddy.


----------



## Northern Lass

Oops


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Whats wrong with your granddaughter milks?


What do you mean ?


----------



## Northern Lass

Thought I read something somewhere must be wrong sorry


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Thought I read something somewhere must be wrong sorry


Yeah sorry thrush and throat infection.


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Yeah sorry thrush and throat infection.


Bless her x


----------



## Milky

Well it would seem no matter where you train in the world you get gym dickheads and bicep boys..Fu*king good gym tho l have to say.


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Well it would seem no matter where you train in the world you get gym dickheads and bicep boys..Fu*king good gym tho l have to say.


Don't you just love the bicep boys lmao


----------



## Madoxx

Milky said:


> Well it would seem no matter where you train in the world you get gym dickheads and bicep boys..Fu*king good gym tho l have to say.


What did you train today? Bet you did chest and bicep


----------



## Milky

Madoxx said:


> What did you train today? Bet you did chest and bicep


Did a pull session mate so back, rear delts, bi"s and traps. Weak as a kitten tho but still stronger than everyone in there. Not being big headed either but they certainly don't train heavy.


----------



## Milky

On a side note on my return to England there is a certain man who sells dvd 's who is getting an ass whooping. Two thirds thro Ironman 3 and the bastard freezes up, fu*king mortified l was.


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Don't you just love the bicep boys lmao


I swear his calves favoured my forearms.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> On a side note on my return to England there is a certain man who sells dvd 's who is getting an ass whooping. Two thirds thro Ironman 3 and the bastard freezes up, fu*king mortified l was.


Everybody dies at the end


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> I swear his calves favoured my forearms.


lol...

Also lads that thing there good at pumping the weight so fast on their reps.


----------



## Milky

Well just been to Monaco, parked the Mondeo next to some chumps Lambourghini, couldn't make it up really. Had a Club Poulet over looking the port and soaking up the rays.

Drove back thro Nice and counted at least 10 prostitutes on the promenade de anglais they start early here, proper grafters .


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Well just been to Monaco, parked the Mondeo next to some chumps Lambourghini, couldn't make it up really. Had a Club Poulet over looking the port and soaking up the rays.
> 
> Drove back thro Nice and counted at least 10 prostitutes on the promenade de anglais they start early here, proper grafters .


How many times do you need telling. PICS MATE!! PICS!!!!


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> How many times do you need telling. PICS MATE!! PICS!!!!


I reckon he's more likely been to Margate than Monaco Dave


----------



## phoenix1980

Did you pick yourself up one Milky, as a reward for all your hard work lol.


----------



## Milky

I have no internet on my phone as you know.

Also had a young kid giving me a gun show !!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> I have no internet on my phone as you know.
> 
> Also had a young kid giving me a gun show !!!


That gym sounds fun


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I have no internet on my phone as you know.
> 
> Also had a young kid giving me a gun show !!!


Didn't know you were into muscle worship :whistling:


----------



## phoenix1980

Milky said:


> I have no internet on my phone as you know.
> 
> Also had a young kid giving me a gun show !!!


Milky that sounds like you were partaking in some muscle worship, whats the French done to ya lol.

Damn should have read your post Jo, ack well great minds think alike


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Also had a prostitute giving me a peep show !!!


Really?

:lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Really?
> 
> :lol:


He'd have.pics of that quick enough I bet lol


----------



## Milky

Well 70 days to reign it in, hope l don't look too sh*t in the beginning pics, that just wouldn't do would it.


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> Well 70 days to reign it in, hope l don't look too sh*t in the beginning pics, that just wouldn't do would it.


The ****ter you look at the start, the better the transformation


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well 70 days to reign it in, hope l don't look too sh*t in the beginning pics, that just wouldn't do would it.


If you look sh1t i'll let you and @dave gang rape me!

*Disclaimer, no kissing :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> If you look sh1t i'll let you and @dave gang rape me!
> 
> *Disclaimer, no kissing :lol:


Don't know who Dave G is but he's very excited lol


----------



## TELBOR

Ginger Ben said:


> Don't know who Dave G is but he's very excited lol


Oh yeah lol

Annoying when it does that @dave, I love you really :wub:


----------



## biglbs

I am watching you..... :nono:


----------



## Milky

B4PJS said:


> The ****ter you look at the start, the better the transformation


Oh yeah never even crossed my mind that....


----------



## Milky

Home and shattered, been a sh*t day, really been deflated by my daughter but life goes on.

been sent my new instructions by the boss. complicated but do able, looking forward to it massively TBH. Will be a challenge but a worthy one.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Home and shattered, been a sh*t day, really been deflated by my daughter but life goes on.
> 
> been sent my new instructions by the boss. complicated but do able, looking forward to it massively TBH. Will be a challenge but a worthy one.


What has she done now?


----------



## Kimball

What's your daughter done? And what's your training changes?


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> What's your daughter done? And what's your training changes?


Lots of changes in diet and training mate, not got the energy right now to go into it and daughter, long story mate but wife is in tears and l a £800 out of pocket.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Lots of changes in diet and training mate, not got the energy right now to go into it and daughter, long story mate but wife is in tears and l a £800 out of pocket.


The new challenge is good! But the £800 isn't bloody kids!


----------



## biglbs

Hope everything is sorting mate,look forward to hearing about changes,going heavier on more food ?


----------



## bluejoanna

Hey Milky - Welcome back from hols. I hope the daughter situation does not deflect from a nice holiday too much. Work off some of that anger at the gym, you have no idea how often I picture certain people's faces on a punch bag - makes me work extra hard and makes the trainer think I have gone completely mental....x


----------



## onthebuild

Not right good at reading between the lines so have pretty much no idea whats gone on, but hope it picks up mate whatever it is!


----------



## Milky

Today is a better day but fu*k me l am still wrecked from the weekend.

New diet is keto orientated with a different approach to training. Lots of new foods, slightly different eating times and different supps.

I need to get a few bits, leucine being one of them and will be using creatine for the first time. ( well first time properly )

Wife has been and got me most of the stuff today, was hoping to get the rest myself but no luck.


----------



## Kimball

So what's the idea behind the changes milks? Sounds like hard work training on keto, or at least the first few weeks.


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> So what's the idea behind the changes milks? Sounds like hard work training on keto, or at least the first few weeks.


It is more of a carb back loading diet after the initial first week mate companied with heavy training. Whats the thinking behind it, l have no bloody idea, l just do as l am told :lol:


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> It is more of a carb back loading diet after the initial first week mate companied with heavy training. *Whats the thinking behind it, l have no bloody idea, l just do as l am told* :lol:


Spoke like a true married man!


----------



## biglbs

I think the idea is to catapult the growth once you start carbing,the body will grab it all and stuff it into hungry muscles=big growth..?


----------



## nogger

I used creatine years ago felt nothing but just started using again after reading that you need to dissolve in boiling water to absorb properly,so will see how it goes this time.


----------



## Milky

Gym done, weak as a kitten but to be expected having had a month off.

Was a hard one TBH in l still feel tired and weak BUT we got there and that's what counts.

" issues " are hopefully being resolved so head should be in a better place as well.

Can l just point out tho these are NOT excuses, l am merely being honest about where l am and where my head is, the highs and the lows...


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Gym done, weak as a kitten but to be expected having had a month off.
> 
> Was a hard one TBH in l still feel tired and weak BUT we got there and that's what counts.
> 
> " issues " are hopefully being resolved so head should be in a better place as well.
> 
> Can l just point out tho these are NOT excuses, l am merely being honest about where l am and where my head is, the highs and the lows...


Glad to hear that things are getting sorted 

I think anybody that has read your posts knows that you always give it your best, so I wouldn't worry about anybody thinking you're making excuses. Plus of course there's always the fear of the ban hammer


----------



## Milky

Just bought a small jar ( 280 ml ) of coconut oil £7 !!

sweet fu*king lord l hope it lasts the full 10 weeks !!


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> Just bought a small jar ( 280 ml ) of coconut oil £7 !!
> 
> sweet fu*king lord l hope it lasts the full 10 weeks !!


bloody hell, get the coconoil one next time should be about £9 for 460ml


----------



## Ash1981

Milky said:


> Just bought a small jar ( 280 ml ) of coconut oil £7 !!
> 
> sweet fu*king lord l hope it lasts the full 10 weeks !!


Theres a great deal on eBay for some good coconut oil mate

Cheaper than that and bigger pot too


----------



## TELBOR

Blooming heck mate, been had a little.

eBay seems to be best bet or TPW have some


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Blooming heck mate, been had a little.
> 
> eBay seems to be best bet or TPW have some


Its organic sh*t and Paul recommended it so went with it....

Ah its only money mate, two pints of beer to a normal man.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Its organic sh*t and Paul recommended it so went with it....
> 
> Ah its only money mate, two pints of beer to a normal man.


Like this ;

http://www.theproteinworks.com/products/food-snacks/foods/organic-virgin-coconut-oil.html

That's very true mate! Had the same conversation with some guy at work about egg whites being £4 lol


----------



## Milky

Also meant to bring up the fact the fuhrer has added almonds and cottage cheese to my new diet, l have swapped the cottage cheese for quark ( enter keeks ) and last nite shovelled in 150 grammes of the vile sh*te.

I am hoping l will come to love it, like PB but l am also hoping l will win the euromillions tonight TBH.


----------



## 25434

Hello Milky, just popping in to see how you are..coconut oil..I sue that for all sorts, cooking, softens my hair, use it as a moisturiser...brilliant stuff...

Good to see things are settling a bit for you...was a tad concerned for you with your post the other week...take care mister...


----------



## gummyp

Milky said:


> Also meant to bring up the fact the fuhrer has added almonds and cottage cheese to my new diet, l have swapped the cottage cheese for quark ( enter keeks ) and last nite shovelled in 150 grammes of the vile sh*te.
> 
> I am hoping l will come to love it, like PB but l am also hoping l will win the euromillions tonight TBH.


Mix the pb and quark together. Works for people eating cottage cheese


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Mix the pb and quark together. Works for people eating cottage cheese


No PB in my new diet mate so don't think l can TBH.

Bloody good idea tho l must say :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well 3 days into new diet and l fu*king hate the TV already, bloody food adverts, why not make ads of fat people looking fat :cursing:


----------



## gummyp

If Paul is allowing Walden farms, get their chocolate syrup to mask it


----------



## secondhandsoul

The blueberry Waldens sauce is good too. Make it like a Muller corner


----------



## Adz

This may be a stupid question but what does the coconut oil do?


----------



## Ash1981

Lathers him up in the shower


----------



## TELBOR

Adz The Rat said:


> This may be a stupid question but what does the coconut oil do?


Great for cooking with, rich MCT source.

Will help milky keep on the road to leaning up.


----------



## Milky

So last night l added a tiny bit of naturak honey to the quark, HUGE difference but not sure if its ok so need to check ASAP.


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> So last night l added a tiny bit of naturak honey to the quark, HUGE difference but not sure if its ok so need to check ASAP.


Ooh you rebel :lol:

Have a good day


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> Also meant to bring up the fact the fuhrer has added almonds and cottage cheese to my new diet, l have swapped the cottage cheese for quark ( enter keeks ) and last nite shovelled in 150 grammes of the vile sh*te.
> 
> I am hoping l will come to love it, like PB but l am also hoping l will win the euromillions tonight TBH.


Aren't you allowed cottage cheese with pineapple? I love that

I get my coconut oil from eBay, seems good and its pretty cheap.


----------



## gummyp

What are you having for breakfast with the new plan?

IIRC you use to have whey and PB but you're not allowed PB now


----------



## Milky

Kimball said:


> Aren't you allowed cottage cheese with pineapple? I love that
> 
> I get my coconut oil from eBay, seems good and its pretty cheap.


Dirty bastard !



gummyp said:


> What are you having for breakfast with the new plan?
> 
> IIRC you use to have whey and PB but you're not allowed PB now


Brekky currently is a coffee with 2 spoon of whipping cream.

Dropped a right bollock today, the coffee left me with a mouth like an ar*e so being a bit paranoid bought myself some mints, bad move and rookie mistake, gutted with myself but l have duly tore myself a new one and it wont happen again, gonna take mouthwash in future !


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Dropped a right bollock today, the coffee left me with a mouth like an ar*e so being a bit paranoid bought myself some mints, bad move and rookie mistake, gutted with myself but l have duly tore myself a new one and it wont happen again, gonna take mouthwash in future !


Didnt want to say owt m8, being polite n all that :lol:

What time did you get in? Nice easy one tomorrow m8!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Didnt want to say owt m8, being polite n all that :lol:
> 
> What time did you get in? Nice easy one tomorrow m8!


Just and fu*k knows whats going on tomorrow mate TBH.


----------



## Leigh

Milky said:


> Just bought a small jar ( 280 ml ) of coconut oil £7 !!
> 
> sweet fu*king lord l hope it lasts the full 10 weeks !!


Just checked my coconut oil (its solid at room temp). For 500ml it was £3.30 from a local continental food shop so worth checking around different places


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just and fu*k knows whats going on tomorrow mate TBH.


Were at the treatment plant in gatley mate, 1 straight run, no edges or curbs. Bit of planeings to put in 1st thing


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Were at the treatment plant in gatley mate, 1 straight run, no edges or curbs. Bit of planeings to put in 1st thing


I'm at some kind of Balfour Beaty seminar all fu*king afternoon !!


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I'm at some kind of Balfour Beaty seminar all fu*king afternoon !!


Ahh forgot about that. With Tony all day hahahahahaha poor fcuker!


----------



## Milky

Day 3 in the Quark house and you know, l am getting used to it ( the crushed wagon wheels in it help tho, don't tell the boss :whistling: )


----------



## Rykard

Milky said:


> Day 3 in the Quark house and you know, l am getting used to it ( the crushed wagon wheels in it help tho, don't tell the boss :whistling: )


P do some flavour drops that a few people use, i stir 1/2 teaspoon of conserve in to 150ml


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> P do some flavour drops that a few people use, i stir 1/2 teaspoon of conserve in to 150ml


Sorry mate who do ?


----------



## Rykard

MyProtein - do Pro10 do something similar?


----------



## Milky

Rykard said:


> MyProtein - do Pro10 do something similar?


Will ask Wheyman mate.

3 days dieting and so far about 4 people have noticed some weight loss so somwthing is going right.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Will ask Wheyman mate.
> 
> 3 days dieting and so far about 4 people have noticed some weight loss so somwthing is going right.


That sounds positive mate! How are you feeling in general?

As opposed to 12 months ago are you happier?

I know when we trained you always looked a unit, just needed some BF stripped to look pretty darn goooood!!


----------



## johnnya

Milky said:


> I'm at some kind of Balfour Beaty seminar all fu*king afternoon !!


Morning milky, are balfour part of Taylor Woodrow /Vinci group it's just I work for them over here , hope your seminar isn't step up health and safety if it is your in for a long afternoon.....LOL


----------



## Milky

johnnya said:


> Morning milky, are balfour part of Taylor Woodrow /Vinci group it's just I work for them over here , hope your seminar isn't step up health and safety if it is your in for a long afternoon.....LOL


Thats rxactly what it is mate.


----------



## johnnya

Milky said:


> Thats rxactly what it is mate.


Mate if they do the balancing the balls thing make four tubes ,tape them together and set the balls on top all the points come from the time limit, otherwise good luck hope you brought a pillow ....lol


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> That sounds positive mate! How are you feeling in general?
> 
> As opposed to 12 months ago are you happier?
> 
> I know when we trained you always looked a unit, just needed some BF stripped to look pretty darn goooood!!


Feel much better mate, despite being near 18 stone previously l realise l must have just look " big " where as now l feel l look like l train ( if that makes sense )

Tried to bell you earlier mate don't know if l had the right number :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Feel much better mate, despite being near 18 stone previously l realise l must have just look " big " where as now l feel l look like l train ( if that makes sense )
> 
> Tried to bell you earlier mate don't know if l had the right number :thumbup1:


Yeah that makes sense to me, bloody phone keeps doing that mate!

Písses friends and family off when the try and call me lol


----------



## Screwy

just been havin a read through mucka... hope your not thinking of "getting too big"  all the fred west with it pal


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> just been havin a read through mucka... hope your not thinking of "getting too big"  all the fred west with it pal


Cheers brother, nice to see you pop in :thumbup1:


----------



## Screwy

you still going to the gym up in heywood fella? i'm back in training now, trying to lose some flab and get myself into it.


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> you still going to the gym up in heywood fella? i'm back in training now, trying to lose some flab and get myself into it.


Sure am mate yeah..

where you going ?


----------



## Screwy

heywood sports village, just behind the morrissons. i have a contract with link4life doing their properties. so get membership pretty cheap


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> heywood sports village, just behind the morrissons. i have a contract with link4life doing their properties. so get membership pretty cheap


Nice one, ,my gym is only £19 a month now.


----------



## Screwy

they dropped the prices or you been giving the fella some special treatment behind the desk  haha


----------



## Milky

Screwy said:


> they dropped the prices or you been giving the fella some special treatment behind the desk  haha


Yeah he dropped the price mate and made it too good to resist.


----------



## Screwy

ahh thats belting that then. the one i'm at is all brand new. so nice new pool and equipment.. so it's bob on for me. want to lose 2 stone of **** so battering cardio, got a new job and not on daft shifts so i feel like i'm actually alive when it comes gym time.


----------



## Milky

Training done, still weak as fu*k but hey ho.

Shake and rotten banana on return, mince and asparagus next and then 150 gr of Quark pre bed.

Mad as fu*k my diet currently but hey its all knowledge that the boss has gained over his many yrs :lol:


----------



## Milky

My god l am craving carbs, must be strong tho...


----------



## Leonwales

Milky said:


> My god l am craving carbs, must be strong tho...


Chew some celery


----------



## Milky

Leonwales said:


> Chew some celery


I would rather eat my work boots mate TBH.


----------



## Leonwales

Milky said:


> I would rather eat my work boots mate TBH.


Not sure if that is classed as a carb


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> My god l am craving carbs, must be strong tho...


Step away from the carbs!

Do something to take your mind off it. You could:

Go for a walk

Do a jigsaw puzzle

Meditate

Sing a song

Look at pictures of fat people

Erm that's all I can think of at the mo without getting naughty


----------



## Milky

Actually missing cardio now.


----------



## Leonwales

Milky said:


> Actually missing cardio now.


Feeling ill again? Lol


----------



## Milky

Well l need

VPX Synthesize

Caffeine tablets

Leucine

Whey casein

So shopping trip tomorrow as it a tw*t trying to order them online !


----------



## Milky

Tonight it was steak and asparagus, bloody nice it was too.

Feeling very bloated for some reason.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Tonight it was steak and asparagus, bloody nice it was too.
> 
> Feeling very bloated for some reason.


Just needs a poached egg and you could.charge £18 for that!


----------



## Guest

Haha my day just gets better! old cnut from next door has just backed his car into a 12 plate 325i, me and lou looking at him through the window chuckling hahaha


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Tonight it was steak and asparagus, bloody nice it was too.
> 
> Feeling very bloated for some reason.


Oooh sounds awesome that! Aye a runny egg or 2 would finish that right off


----------



## digitalis

Dave said:


> Haha my day just gets better! old cnut from next door has just backed his car into a 12 plate 325i, me and lou looking at him through the window chuckling hahaha


lol what a start to the weekend, did he drive off?


----------



## Milky

Well SK Sports don't have the stuff l need.

GNC don't have the stuff l need.

Fu*k knows what l do now TBH, this may put me back a week.

I am not too fussed as long as Paul isn't but its his call all the way.

I have managed pretty well this week despite the crazy diet.


----------



## Guest

digitalis said:


> lol what a start to the weekend, did he drive off?


No m8, just got out and had words with himself all red and flustered.

Was most amusing haha


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well SK Sports don't have the stuff l need.
> 
> GNC don't have the stuff l need.
> 
> Fu*k knows what l do now TBH, this may put me back a week.
> 
> I am not too fussed as long as Paul isn't but its his call all the way.
> 
> I have managed pretty well this week despite the crazy diet.


Predator stock vpx stuff mate, at least they used to. Should get it early next week.


----------



## Milky

I have also realised that there is no cheat day mentioned in my new diet.

I don't have a problem with it TBH but my god its gonna get interesting :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> I have also realised that there is no cheat day mentioned in my new diet.
> 
> I don't have a problem with it TBH but my god its gonna get interesting :lol:


----------



## Adz

Your diet sounds hard work, rotten banana?? Sure it will be worth it though, keep at it


----------



## Milky

Adz The Rat said:


> Your diet sounds hard work, rotten banana?? Sure it will be worth it though, keep at it


" rotten " was maybe a bit OTT mate, more spotty brown.... :lol:


----------



## secondhandsoul

Cheat meals are for the weak!  gonna be great your results mate!


----------



## Milky

secondhandsoul said:


> Cheat meals are for the weak!  gonna be great your results mate!


All week l have felt " leaner " tonight l feel fat and bloated, such is life.


----------



## secondhandsoul

Milky said:


> All week l have felt " leaner " tonight l feel fat and bloated, such is life.


Sounds like your estrogen levels may be peaking


----------



## Dazza

secondhandsoul said:


> Sounds like your estrogen levels may be peaking


Seeing the threads of late I did wonder if it was pct, tren or he's back dieting


----------



## Milky

Well started the day with the usual knock back. Mite just take the dog for a walk.


----------



## Milky

STARVING this morning, quite like it TBH.


----------



## mark_star

Milky said:


> STARVING this morning, quite like it TBH.


you must be mad


----------



## Milky

Well just weighed myself and all l can say is fu*k me !!!

I reckon when l start back on a course its gonna be phenominal.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well started the day with the usual knock back. Mite just take the dog for a walk.


Would say I was thinking of you doing my fasted cardio,many times over these two days,but I did not as that would be well gay:laugh:

What do you weigh mate?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Would say I was thinking of you doing my fasted cardio,many times over these two days,but I did not as that would be well gay:laugh:
> 
> What do you weigh mate?


Want to weigh myself in the morning mate so to get it bang on.


----------



## Milky

Stomach been bad again today, mind you l have suffered it for 30 yrs so its nothing new.

TBH tho since starting with Paul its been highly unusual for me, and trust me it was a daily occurrence before, a real bain of my life and caused me a lot of distress.

CAN NOT for love or money source the stuff l need local so looks like l am buyin on line..


----------



## Milky

Soooo, had my chicken and asparagus again, last " meal " in 3 hours will be 150 gr Quark with the merest sprinkle of honey to make the sh*te edible :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Vpx sythesize , you having intra or post workout mate?

Found some locally cheapish so may grab some 

Looks good stuff tbh!


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Vpx sythesize , you having intra or post workout mate?
> 
> Found some locally cheapish so may grab some
> 
> Looks good stuff tbh!


Intra l think mate but will check, send me a link if poss, struggling with it TBH.


----------



## Milky

@roblet

intra mate :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

@R0BLET. ^^^^^^^^


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> @R0BLET. ^^^^^^^^


Bastard thing, cant get the hang of this tagging thing at all :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Intra l think mate but will check, send me a link if poss, struggling with it TBH.


Text ya mate x


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Text ya mate x


Thought you had changed your number and texted me a new one :confused1:

Probably Robsta the fu*king lunatic :lol:


----------



## Galaxy

Milky said:


> Intra l think mate but will check, send me a link if poss, struggling with it TBH.


Just saw it on sale here mate if its any good to you..

http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=0871


----------



## Milky

Galaxy said:


> Just saw it on sale here mate if its any good to you..
> 
> http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=0871


Fu*king top man, that's that bit sorted :thumbup1:


----------



## tonyc74

I use it pre intra and post very good tuff get grape if u can fruit punch is slightly mingling but not too offensive!


----------



## Galaxy

Milky said:


> Fu*king top man, that's that bit sorted :thumbup1:


No probs


----------



## nogger

My wife used to make jam of which i added to my fromage blanc..went down a treat but did give me wind some times..Not had any for a while but its so cheap,might start adding some again to one of my morning meals.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Bastard thing, cant get the hang of this tagging thing at all :lol:


You tagged him ok,but the [email protected] uses the number 0, not the letter O


----------



## Milky

Ok so last week on return form my holiday l weighed in at 16 st 3 lbs.

This morning l am weighing in at 15 st 6 lbs.

A drop of 11 lbs in the week.

Slight issue being NONE of my stuff l need has arrived so waiting for the Boss to tell me what to do :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Galaxy said:


> Just saw it on sale here mate if its any good to you..
> 
> http://www.sshealthfoods.com/pages.php?page=lt.creatines&details=0871


It's good stuff that, used to use it a few years ago. Pumps are mental on the No Shotgun pre wo.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> It's good stuff that, used to use it a few years ago. Pumps are mental on the No Shotgun pre wo.


Mate, none of your promo codes work...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Mate, none of your promo codes work...


How do you mean??


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> How do you mean??


I have put yours, robs and liams codes in to make a purchase and they all come back as invalid.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I have put yours, robs and liams codes in to make a purchase and they all come back as invalid.


That's weird mate. Ok will get on to it.

Try BM690


----------



## Milky

Just had my coffee and coconut oil, have to say........... well l drank it didn't l, that's all l will say on the matter...


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> I keep reading your posts and wondering what the feck Paul's gonna have me eating!


mate my current diet is some messed up sh*t :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Just had my coffee and coconut oil, have to say........... well l drank it didn't l, that's all l will say on the matter...


Haha not pleasant? Is it just once a day?


----------



## Queenie

I used to have coconut oil in coffee all the time. Its amazing.


----------



## Milky

[email protected] said:


> Haha not pleasant? Is it just once a day?


Yes, thank god !!



RXQueenie said:


> I used to have coconut oil in coffee all the time. Its amazing.


Dirty cow :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Just had my coffee and coconut oil, have to say........... well l drank it didn't l, that's all l will say on the matter...


Rank isn't it.. I had mine in tea .

Put it in your shake, a lot better


----------



## biglbs

Milky how is the coconut oil on your guts?

Only it is well known as laxative and can realy fook up a sensitive gut!


----------



## TELBOR

Is that how your taking it mate in the morning coffee?

Re the codes for TPW, did you use them at checkout rather than adding them in when registering ?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Milky how is the coconut oil on your guts?
> 
> Only it is well known as laxative and can realy fook up a sensitive gut!


You know mate, no problems so far and as you know my guts are horrendous.


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Is that how your taking it mate in the morning coffee?
> 
> Re the codes for TPW, did you use them at checkout rather than adding them in when registering ?


Yes mate, had a pm from them so hopefully they can sort it out :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Forgot to mention, wife actually said to me this morning " don't lose too much more weight will you "

NOW bearing in mind l am on NOTHING currently, no gear, no peps, nothing l am thinking if l can drop a good amount of weight then hit the gear, its gonna do the job.

Obviously l am second guessing as its down to Paul what happens in what order but looking forward to it all.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Forgot to mention, wife actually said to me this morning " don't lose too much more weight will you "
> 
> NOW bearing in mind l am on NOTHING currently, no gear, no peps, nothing l am thinking if l can drop a good amount of weight then hit the gear, its gonna do the job.
> 
> Obviously l am second guessing as its down to Paul what happens in what order but looking forward to it all.


No peps either and you are on restricted cals,dieting?

Paul moves in mysterious ways,like a cloaked thing,on a foggy night in the woods.

Lost me now:confused1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Forgot to mention, wife actually said to me this morning " don't lose too much more weight will you "
> 
> NOW bearing in mind l am on NOTHING currently, no gear, no peps, nothing l am thinking if l can drop a good amount of weight then hit the gear, its gonna do the job.
> 
> Obviously l am second guessing as its down to Paul what happens in what order but looking forward to it all.


Women eh?!

Don't get too big, don't loose too much weight..... Can't win lol

I'm lucky, I can't get big pmsl So it's more of "do you have to eat that much"


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> No peps either and you are on restricted cals,dieting?
> 
> Paul moves in mysterious ways,like a cloaked thing,on a foggy night in the woods.
> 
> Lost me now:confused1:


But you know what mate, l read the diet and thought WTF and he explained it was to drop some holiday fat etc and fu*k me it worked so l don't question it one bit :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Women eh?!
> 
> Don't get too big, don't loose too much weight..... Can't win lol
> 
> I'm lucky, I can't get big pmsl So it's more of "do you have to eat that much"


Bizarrely a lot of weight has come off my face which l am pleased about but l do feel somewhat " anorexic " right now.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Bizarrely a lot of weight has come off my face which l am pleased about but l do feel somewhat " anorexic " right now.


Lol, gotta love body building


----------



## Ginger Ben

How hungry do you get when dieting milky? Do you find you have to ignore it or are you still on a reasonable amount of food?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> How hungry do you get when dieting milky? Do you find you have to ignore it or are you still on a reasonable amount of food?


It varies TBH, some days l am fine, others l want to kill everyone and eat there food.

Currently l am doing ok ( IMO ) but its early days yet.


----------



## luther1

Jen says to me ' don't get too big,don't want want you getting to 16st' '.

They're fcuking clueless,it'll probably take me a year to get to 15. Took me two to get to 14 ffs


----------



## Milky

Paul has added gorilla knuckle and pterodactyl claw to my diet !!


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Paul has added gorilla knuckle and pterodactyl claw to my diet !!


I'm sure you'll find them in Asda


----------



## Milky

Coffee and cream time. REALLY need my stuff here this week.


----------



## Ash1981

Is that Supps when you say 'stuff' milks????


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Is that Supps when you say 'stuff' milks????


Yes mate.


----------



## Ash1981

Where you getting it from bud?


----------



## Milky

ash1981 said:


> Where you getting it from bud?


Various places mate, Pro 10 for the bulk of it and TPW for the other bits.


----------



## Milky

Well tonight was a night to forget....

Trained chest and bi's, which altho week was ok, walking into benches with my shin and dropping DB's on my toe was a bit of a tw*t l must say tho :lol:

Was told by a lad l was looking lean, which l am taking as a compliment TBH... ironically the same lad has been a member on here for 4 yrs and l never even realised :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Well tonight was a night to forget....
> 
> Trained chest and bi's, which altho week was ok, walking into benches with my shin and dropping DB's on my toe was a bit of a tw*t l must say tho :lol:
> 
> Was told by a lad l was looking lean, which l am taking as a compliment TBH... ironically the same lad has been a member on here for 4 yrs and l never even realised :lol:


Ouch!


----------



## Milky

Coffee time again.

Cant wait to hit legs tonight.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Cant wait to hit legs tonight.


Lies all lies :lol:


----------



## Milky

Off to do the pins..... l intend to hurt myself 63 days to go :thumbup1:


----------



## small for now

Mikey81 said:


> Till what?


His holiday i think


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Till what?





small for now said:


> His holiday i think


This ^^^^^^^

Legs done, the quads were hurting as l lay down too do revere leg curls, they had better be sore tomorrow !!


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Milky said:


> This ^^^^^^^
> 
> Legs done, the quads were hurting as l lay down too do revere leg curls, they had better be sore tomorrow !!


Do you get DOMS often Milky?

I hardly get them now, eventhough im pushing really hard in the gym...seldom feel pain in them uscle the following day :huh:


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Do you get DOMS often Milky?
> 
> I hardly get them now, eventhough im pushing really hard in the gym...seldom feel pain in them uscle the following day :huh:


Occasionally mate but not like l used too......


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Ah right no comp then!?!


Not an official one mate no.... part of the ten week thing l think if l haven't been blown out yet !


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> Not an official one mate no.... part of the ten week thing l think if l haven't been blown out yet !


You got your pics up yet matey?


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Not an official one mate no.... part of the ten week thing l think if l haven't been blown out yet !





B4PJS said:


> You got your pics up yet matey?


You know the rules Milky, nopics..............


----------



## B4PJS

[email protected] said:


> You know the rules Milky, nopics..............


He is only doing himself out of a weeks progress though  (Better for me  )


----------



## Milky

So no gym tonight.

Food been crap today due to the fact we stopped for morning break at 10.30 and then never stopped again !

WTF is that about......

Anyway such is life, legs killing me which l am pleased about, wife joining my gym by the looks of it, that l am not pleased about. Only because l don't want to waste a years membership money.


----------



## Milky

Just walked thro the door, pi*sed wet thro and tired.

NOT MOANING merely making conversation.

Not sure if l will get to the gym but hoping too.

Legs still sore so pleased about that and H4H hoody finally arrived, looks smart TBH :thumbup1:


----------



## BodyBuilding101

Any updated pics mate?

would like to see how your progressing :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Any updated pics mate?
> 
> would like to see how your progressing :thumbup1:


Mate, l fu*king hate having my pic taken.

Seriously it takes me weeks to get into the right " place " to do it.

I will do it but l just need to get there...


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Mate, l fu*king hate having my pic taken.
> 
> Seriously it takes me weeks to get into the right " place " to do it.
> 
> I will do it but l just need to get there...


I'm gonna jump in the car and come pap you at the weekend


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Mate, l fu*king hate having my pic taken.
> 
> Seriously it takes me weeks to get into the right " place " to do it.
> 
> I will do it but l just need to get there...


DOn't think about it too much and just do it! Thats what i do anyway.

I assume you send pics to Paul? Thats the main thing i suppose but you gotta understand, we're all just nosey barstewards and love a pic


----------



## Guest

I can vouch for him looking the best he has ever done atm. He really is looking very well!


----------



## johnnya

R0BLET said:


> I'm gonna jump in the car and come pap you at the weekend


 @robLET that sounds like code for a bit of man on man dogging :whistling:

@Milky that hoody took a while got my tee in about 3 days , if your looking a tee i got the one with the wee stretcher symbol on the left t.it seems to be fitted looks well smart:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> I can vouch for him looking the best he has ever done atm. He really is looking very well!


Brekky on me tomorrow mate, nice one for keeping your end of the deal :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

johnnya said:


> @robLET that sounds like code for a bit of man on man dogging :whistling:
> 
> @Milky that hoody took a while got my tee in about 3 days , if your looking a tee i got the one with the wee stretcher symbol on the left t.it seems to be fitted looks well smart:thumb:


They tried to deliver it once mate and failed then l went away then they e mailed me blah blah blah, looks fu*king smart tho l must say.


----------



## vetran

Milky said:


> They tried to deliver it once mate and failed then l went away then they e mailed me blah blah blah, *looks fu*king smart tho l must say.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> reckon it would look better on me, joke, dont want no trouble lol


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> I can vouch for him looking the best he has ever done atm. He really is looking very well!


Sneak a pic of him mate


----------



## TELBOR

johnnya said:


> @robLET that sounds like code for a bit of man on man dogging :whistling:
> 
> @Milky that hoody took a while got my tee in about 3 days , if your looking a tee i got the one with the wee stretcher symbol on the left t.it seems to be fitted looks well smart:thumb:


Pmsl.

If @Dave is present, I'll do as he says


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> Sneak a pic of him mate


Hard to catch him awake or out of the bobcat m8 :lol: , fcuker had me stood in the rain all day today whilst he drove MY machine!


----------



## Milky

vetran said:


> Ha ha, its khaki green mate, really really smart l think.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Hard to catch him awake or out of the bobcat m8 :lol: , fcuker had me stood in the rain all day today whilst he drove MY machine!


Yeah we needed it straight today mate, sorry about that :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Dave said:


> Hard to catch him awake or out of the bobcat m8 :lol: , fcuker had me stood in the rain all day today whilst he drove MY machine!


Then has the brass to post he's tired and wet through! Lol. Must have got wet walking from van to front door :lol:


----------



## luther1

Ginger Ben said:


> Then has the brass to post he's tired and wet through! Lol. Must have got wet walking from van to front door :lol:


He had the heater on full bore in the bobcat and was wet through with sweat


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Then has the brass to post he's tired and wet through! Lol. Must have got wet walking from van to front door :lol:





luther1 said:


> He had the heater on full bore in the bobcat and was wet through with sweat


Hang on tw*ts l was on the paver and in my defence Dave should know better than to get off it coz I don't get back of it once l am up there :lol:

Oh and FTR the Bobcat is OPEN and you get pi*sed wet thro driving it since some pr**k smashed the door on it :whistling:


----------



## Milky

Roll on the weekend.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Roll on the weekend.


Having a bad day mate?


----------



## 3752

delivery yet buddy??


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> delivery yet buddy??


Most of it mate yeah.


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Having a bad day mate?


Just tired mate for some reason.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Most of it mate yeah.


nice one mate excited how this new plan will make you look buddy i predict a big change 



Milky said:


> Just tired mate for some reason.


what with all those carbs your eating


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Just tired mate for some reason.


Its Friday mate, normal


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> Roll on the weekend.


I know that feeling!


----------



## onthebuild

I feel the same because for once I have the weekend off!!

I say off I mean I'm packing and moving house pmsl, so there's no rest involved!


----------



## bratcher2013

@Milky

Sorry about that thread I got carried away and wound up. Could you help me with my question?


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Well just weighed myself and all l can say is fu*k me !!!
> 
> I reckon when l start back on a course its gonna be phenominal.


When you starting another course?


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> When you starting another course?


Soon as fu*king possible mate l hope :lol:

ALL my sh*t has finally arrived. The only problem l now have is you need the brains and memory capacity of Stephen fu*king Hawkins to get it all running smoothly :lol:

Oh and the taste buds of the average ferret apparently !

Any way, gym done, weak as ever, stamina of a 30 st gut bucket but l did it..... roll on the carbs :thumbup1:


----------



## 25434

Hey there Milky...well done on getting through your workout despite feeling "kitten" like...have a good weekend and enjoy your carbs when you get them..


----------



## Milky

Pic of my goodies,

Bit gutted TPW didn't throw me any freebies in, not even got my free 250 gr but no doubt they will sort it out :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Pic of my goodies,
> 
> Bit gutted TPW didn't throw me any freebies in, not even got my free 250 gr but no doubt they will sort it out :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 126978


Have you pm'd them about the free protein mate? If not I will


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Have you pm'd them about the free protein mate? If not I will


e mailed Ross just now mate, don't sweat it, not the end of the world :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Soon as fu*king possible mate l hope :lol:
> 
> ALL my sh*t has finally arrived. The only problem l now have is you need the brains and memory capacity of Stephen fu*king Hawkins to get it all running smoothly :lol:
> 
> Oh and the taste buds of the average ferret apparently !
> 
> Any way, gym done, weak as ever, stamina of a 30 st gut bucket but l did it..... roll on the carbs :thumbup1:


now the fun begins, you don't need a super memory mate although the leucine will challenge the taste buds  like i said before i am very excited mate about the next few months


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> now the fun begins, you don't need a super memory mate although the leucine will challenge the taste buds  like i said before i am very excited mate about the next few months


Well we have 2 months mate so get me to Turkey looking like Antoine Valiante :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

What are them Goodies? Btw your like me, taking over the kitchen cupboards lol


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> What are them Goodies? Btw your like me, taking over the kitchen cupboards lol


We have

Isolate

carb powder

casein

recovery protein

leucine

creatine

caffeine tablets

and coconut oil....

For now :lol:


----------



## Adz

Proper cupboard full there!


----------



## Milky

Adz The Rat said:


> Proper cupboard full there!


In the other cupboard mate l have all my gear and peps, freezer is full of chicken as well.....

Wife's patience is wearing thin :lol:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> In the other cupboard mate l have all my gear and peps, freezer is full of chicken as well.....
> 
> Wife's patience is wearing thin :lol:


my supplements have taken over 3 large cupboards in the kitchen a whole corner of the garage for my protein (i go off flavors often  ) the wife is not happy and i have yet to have my monthly order from my sponsor delivered next week


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> the leucine will challenge the taste buds


Yep, ruins all your shakes :lol:

Get used to it though :beer:


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> my supplements have taken over 3 large cupboards in the kitchen a whole corner of the garage for my protein (i go off flavors often  ) the wife is not happy and i have yet to have my monthly order from my sponsor delivered next week


Here's me happy at 1 cupboard and a chest freezer full of meat :crying: :lol:


----------



## Milky

Went in work this morning, that was a fu*k up but hey ho.

Been keeping mega busy, topped up gearbox oil on the lamboo, couple of trips to the tip and took The Stig to be clipped, the hyper little tw*t.

Going to do a dummy run later work out my doses on everything, buy a load of Tupperware so l can take what l need to work and get my sh*t sorted out.

Diet changes Monday, course starts Monday, cant wait :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988

Hia Milky how are ya ? Long time no speak


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> Hia Milky how are ya ? Long time no speak


Good mate, was wondering where you had got to the other day ironically.

Just been measuring all my stuff out, taking the right size spoons for them to work with me. Bought a sh*t load of Tupperware so l can store it all correctly and now gonna work out the mls on my gear :thumbup1:


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> Good mate, was wondering where you had got to the other day ironically.
> 
> Just been measuring all my stuff out, taking the right size spoons for them to work with me. Bought a sh*t load of Tupperware so l can store it all correctly and now gonna work out the mls on my gear :thumbup1:


nice ! What gear you gonna do mate ?


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> nice ! What gear you gonna do mate ?


God knows, my head is fried :lol:


----------



## infernal0988

Milky said:


> God knows, my head is fried :lol:


late night ? I mean since your head is roasted chicken today


----------



## Milky

infernal0988 said:


> late night ? I mean since your head is roasted chicken today


No mate, just working out my new doses etc, also got new diet to work out and follow.

Using

test

deca

mast

and prop kick start

Oh and peps ( l think ) :lol:


----------



## Guest

Cant beat deca m8, always had good gains off it


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Cant beat deca m8, always had good gains off it


I need to order some more stuff mate, got 4 vials of tren l don't need and a tub if anavar so getting shut of them and buy some more prop, test and mast l think.


----------



## Guest

I wont go near tren again, ill ask my mate if he wants them var tho if you want shut. Pretty sure he will have them.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> I wont go near tren again, ill ask my mate if he wants them var tho if you want shut. Pretty sure he will have them.


Found someone mate.


----------



## Guest

Sound


----------



## biglbs

infernal0988 said:


> Hia Milky how are ya ? Long time no speak


Are you married yet?

Are you training again?

Are you ,most importantly ok mate?


----------



## infernal0988

biglbs said:


> Are you married yet?
> 
> Are you training again?
> 
> Are you ,most importantly ok mate?


Pitch perfect not married gonna wait a few years with that one but still with the same girl 6th sept will be our half year anny, and im training but not weights doing Muay thai moving on to mma after i move witch actually is Tuesday so om cleaning like mad ! XD

I am gonna cycle again but gonna eventually do the odd cycle with mma in conjunction with weights and a diet. So i think im done with blasting & cruising and im gonna stay off for atleast 6 more months.

Done a few courses & i`m doing a plumbing course atm and im applying for a plumbers apprenticeship idk if i will get it but fingers crossed !


----------



## Suprakill4

How you finding the asparagus. I detest the stuff when bulking but when dieting I couldn't wait to get it in me, was like a treat! Wierd.

Not been in here a while. You dieting then? Competing??


----------



## Milky

Suprakill4 said:


> How you finding the asparagus. I detest the stuff when bulking but when dieting I couldn't wait to get it in me, was like a treat! Wierd.
> 
> Not been in here a while. You dieting then? Competing??


I just eat it mate, l don't think about any of my food anymore TBH, its put in front of me l eat it, my alarm goes off l eat what ever it is time to eat.

No comp as such just a holiday coming up...


----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> I just eat it mate, l don't think about any of my food anymore TBH, its put in front of me l eat it, my alarm goes off l eat what ever it is time to eat.
> 
> No comp as such just a holiday coming up...


Best way to be when dieting really. Where you off to mate?

I might book me and the missus a suprise holiday actually if sell motorbike soon. Fatty now though


----------



## Milky

Suprakill4 said:


> Best way to be when dieting really. Where you off to mate?
> 
> I might book me and the missus a suprise holiday actually if sell motorbike soon. Fatty now though


Off to Turkey for 2 weeks mate, cant wait either.

Food is becoming so un interesting right now but its the price you pay as we know.


----------



## Suprakill4

Milky said:


> Off to Turkey for 2 weeks mate, cant wait either.
> 
> Food is becoming so un interesting right now but its the price you pay as we know.


Ah nice one it'll be we'll worth it when your lean on that beach mate!

Yep certainly is, I stopping thinking of food as something to enjoy a long long time ago I eat for a purpose.


----------



## gummyp

Suprakill4 said:


> Ah nice one it'll be we'll worth it when your lean on that beach mate!
> 
> Yep certainly is, I stopping thinking of food as something to enjoy a long long time ago I eat for a purpose.


Lies!

I've seen your muscle food threads. The burgers in them had to be enjoyed.

Milky, recovery protein? Have you stop the coco rocks?


----------



## Milky

gummyp said:


> Lies!
> 
> I've seen your muscle food threads. The burgers in them had to be enjoyed.
> 
> Milky, recovery protein? Have you stop the coco rocks?


Yes mate, TBH the recovery protein may be a dropped bollock on my part.

Paul told me to get some VPX synthesize and TPW told me this was there variation on it and l have forgotten to bring it up with him.


----------



## Suprakill4

gummyp said:


> Lies!
> 
> I've seen your muscle food threads. The burgers in them had to be enjoyed.
> 
> Milky, recovery protein? Have you stop the coco rocks?


Ahhhhhhhhhhh yes the burgers and bacon meals. Mmmmm. They are nice.


----------



## Milky

well jut done a dummy run with my PWO shake and Luecine and Creatine.

Shake, fine.

Leucine and creatine any one who drinks that on a regular basis is a dirty, minging, horrible, fu*ked up bastard !!

Man it takes vile to a whole new level, l can still taste the sh*t now !!

Paul, your a tw*t, and not in a good way.. sweet lord it must be what evil tastes like !!


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Oh joy glad I read that can't wait to get mine now lol


Mate l have to be honest my gag reflex is shocking and the last gobfull went all over my kitchen sink.

Paul did warn me but l don't doubt for one minute he will be chuckling away to himself when he reads this, evil tw*t !


----------



## Milky

On Pauls instruction just had a Sunday dinner, man alive l feel like l am about to burst, l look like l am 8 months preggers with twins !


----------



## CJ

Milky said:


> On Pauls instruction just had a Sunday dinner, man alive l feel like l am about to burst, l look like l am 8 months preggers with twins !


What about after the meal ?


----------



## Milky

CJ said:


> What about after the meal ?


He said have a desert mate but sack that, l aint got the room or desire for one !


----------



## Milky

First jab in 13 weeks done, smooth as silk.

If my sums are correct l will be doing roughly 21 jabs a week for now, mainly sub q thankfully !


----------



## Northern Lass

Your brave


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Your brave


Or stupid :lol:


----------



## 25434

Hey milky, I bet you had to sit back on the sofa and rub your tum for a while hey? Heeheee.......


----------



## Milky

Flubs said:


> Hey milky, I bet you had to sit back on the sofa and rub your tum for a while hey? Heeheee.......


I am just getting to the point l am able to move, man alive it bloated me :lol:


----------



## 25434

Milky said:


> I am just getting to the point l am able to move, man alive it bloated me :lol:


Notto be too rude but I bet you will have a MASSIVE poo! And feel brilliant afterwards....heehee....


----------



## Rykard

Flubs said:


> Notto be too rude but I bet you will have a MASSIVE poo! And feel brilliant afterwards....heehee....


just be glad you won't be the next in ...


----------



## Milky

@Pscarb

Paul got some CLA's here mate, any use to me ?

Got them for the wife but if you think they may help she can sod off :lol:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> @Pscarb
> 
> Paul got some CLA's here mate, any use to me ?
> 
> Got them for the wife but if you think they may help she can sod off :lol:


4 - 6 capsules per day buddy i use them year round


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> 4 - 6 capsules per day buddy i use them year round


training or none training days mate ?


----------



## TELBOR

Near enough half way through day 1 mate, good sleep ? all prepped ? Training later?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Near enough half way through day 1 mate, good sleep ? all prepped ? Training later?


Ate more today than in last 2 weeks but bloody starving mate !

Sleep has been weird of late, still waking up BUT the sleep has been deeper and yeah chest and bi's tonight mate, just had my pre workout bollox then in half an hour we hit it hard.

3 more jabs tonight and 2 large meals. RICE for the first time in months and cant actually wait for it.


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Ate more today than in last 2 weeks but bloody starving mate !
> 
> Sleep has been weird of late, still waking up BUT the sleep has been deeper and yeah chest and bi's tonight mate, just had my pre workout bollox then in half an hour we hit it hard.
> 
> 3 more jabs tonight and 2 large meals. RICE for the first time in months and cant actually wait for it.


I see your enjoying your PW meal


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Ate more today than in last 2 weeks but bloody starving mate !
> 
> Sleep has been weird of late, still waking up BUT the sleep has been deeper and yeah chest and bi's tonight mate, just had my pre workout bollox then in half an hour we hit it hard.
> 
> 3 more jabs tonight and 2 large meals. RICE for the first time in months and cant actually wait for it.


Sounds good to me mate! Enjoy the session and the rice too


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey milky not caught you for a while how are things progressing?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Hey milky not caught you for a while how are things progressing?


its all kicking off now mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well cracking session, even @JamieGray acknowledged l had put a shift in and if that wasn't enough as l was walking out the gym some kid called me " Arnold Swartzenegger " ha ha fu*king BRILLIANT.... :lol:

Home now, post workout shake done, creatine done and leucine done....

I really hope things can continue as well as they have today :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> First jab in 13 weeks done, smooth as silk.
> 
> If my sums are correct l will be doing roughly 21 jabs a week for now, mainly sub q thankfully !


Peps only first thing and last thing and 7 others?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Peps only first thing and last thing and 7 others?


peps am, mod day and pm mate, plus IPAM on training days, gear split into 4 shots as well......

All good...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> peps am, mod day and pm mate, plus IPAM on training days, gear split into 4 shots as well......
> 
> All good...


Just peps is 21 per week then ya nutter more the way of 28 jabs!!!


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Just peps is 21 per week then ya nutter more the way of 28 jabs!!!


Mmmmmm l thought l only did Monday to Friday will have to check with the boss :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Ill take that as kicking off in a good way mate. Good to hear :thumb:


----------



## Milky

So had my steak and rice with balsamic vinegar, not too shabby at all....

One more meal of chicken and rice before bed and that makes today pretty much perfect.... :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

looks like you are eating well mate. Glad things are going well :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Looks all good mate, great read, and I bet my bottom dollar that when you land abroad, your family will be in awe.. :thumb:


----------



## Milky

tkd67 said:


> Looks all good mate, great read, and I bet my bottom dollar that when you land abroad, your family will be in awe.. :thumb:


Balls to them, its the natives l want to freak out mate :lol:


----------



## nogger

Sounds very professional in here...does that mean you will be treating us to some hoilday picts in your budgie smugglers.


----------



## Milky

nogger said:


> Sounds very professional in here...does that mean you will be treating us to some hoilday picts in your budgie smugglers.


Mate the wife and especially the daughter would have a full on connery if l wore a pair of trunks, so hell yeah, why the fu*k not :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> Balls to them, its the natives l want to freak out mate :lol:


When is that then mate?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> When is that then mate?


8 weeks today mate :thumbup1:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> training or none training days mate ?


every day buddy


----------



## Milky

Coffee and cream had,

Vit C

half adex

2 x cod liver oil

1 x multi vit

125 mcgs thyroxin

CLA's

anti histamine

and peps all done

6 pack bag full of food and water, another pep jab and all my follow on pills needed for thro the day...

Youtube being watched and off to work to get wet... :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Well cracking session, even @JamieGray acknowledged l had put a shift in and if that wasn't enough as l was walking out the gym some kid called me " Arnold Swartzenegger " ha ha fu*king BRILLIANT.... :lol:
> 
> Home now, post workout shake done, creatine done and leucine done....
> 
> I really hope things can continue as well as they have today :thumbup1:


Didn't know you were that old milky


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Didn't know you were that old milky


Never thought of that, cheeky little git. Clip him round the ear next time.


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Never thought of that, cheeky little git. Clip him round the ear next time.


Only joking luv x


----------



## paulandabbi

Aup milky, you seem happy apart from with the shake stuff lmao.

I like reading other journals as it makes me learn the things to aviod forever lol.

Who long are you on cycle for mate?


----------



## B4PJS

Feeling like a pincushion yet Milky? If not, I am sure you soon will :lol:


----------



## Milky

paulandabbi said:


> Aup milky, you seem happy apart from with the shake stuff lmao.
> 
> I like reading other journals as it makes me learn the things to aviod forever lol.
> 
> Who long are you on cycle for mate?


I am guessing 8 weeks mate as l go on holiday then :thumbup1:



B4PJS said:


> Feeling like a pincushion yet Milky? If not, I am sure you soon will :lol:


I want to say l am used to it mate but l would be lying, still hate it a much as l ever have.


----------



## Milky

Home, pre workout shake downed, give it half an hour then its legs time :thumbup1:


----------



## Mr_Morocco

Milky said:


> Home, pre workout shake downed, give it half an hour then its legs time :thumbup1:


Legs tonight for me too, have a good'un


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> I am guessing 8 weeks mate as l go on holiday then :thumbup1:
> 
> I want to say l am used to it mate but l would be lying, still hate it a much as l ever have.


Why didn't I think about that before I asked lol.

I hope your all good and not to sore after the leg session mate


----------



## Milky

Legs done, nearly fell down the stairs so it must have hit the spot...

Post WO shake now and then food in an hour, LOVIN IT !


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> Legs done, nearly fell down the stairs so it must have hit the spot...
> 
> Post WO shake now and then food in an hour, LOVIN IT !


You definatly hit the spot if your nearly falling down the stairs lol. Its great having to walk 1 step at a time and very slowly. I usually fly down them normally haha.


----------



## Northern Lass

if you can't walk the next day you know you've trained legs correctly


----------



## Milky

Hoping to get a shoulder / tricep session in with Loganator on Friday, show the tart how to train properly.

I love helping out the newbies to the sport, we all start somewhere :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Hoping to get a shoulder / tricep session in with Loganator on Friday, show the tart how to train properly.
> 
> I love helping out the newbies to the sport, we all start somewhere :whistling:


Bet he'll need a hand with the bigger weights mate, looks like he's not trained for a while...


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Bet he'll need a hand with the bigger weights mate, looks like he's not trained for a while...


I will limit him to the 30's mate... for his own good :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I will limit him to the 30's mate... for his own good :lol:


Good thinking, don't want him to get embarrassed and get put off a new hobby


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Good thinking, don't want him to get embarrassed and get put off a new hobby


Seriously tho there are about 10 lads at my gym hoping to meet him, was telling Jamiegray he was coming and dropped in he was the current Mr Britain to a few lads listening in and it was like " wow, and he's coming here "

Cant wait for a catch up, really nice fella is Carl and from what l have seen and despite what Carl says so is his mate Shane..


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> Legs done, nearly fell down the stairs so it must have hit the spot...
> 
> Post WO shake now and then food in an hour, LOVIN IT !


Lol, had the jelly leg meself yesterday! Were still numb this morning which was a first for me


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Seriously tho there are about 10 lads at my gym hoping to meet him, was telling Jamiegray he was coming and dropped in he was the current Mr Britain to a few lads listening in and it was like " wow, and he's coming here "
> 
> Cant wait for a catch up, really nice fella is Carl and from what l have seen and despite what Carl says so is his mate Shane..


I bet there are mate, Id come too if I could lol

He does come across as a very nice chap, very genuine.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> I bet there are mate, Id come too if I could lol
> 
> He does come across as a very nice chap, very genuine.


Was funny when Paul came and trained with me mate, he stripped down to his vest and you could see a few lads nudging each other sating " fu*k me, look at him " :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Was funny when Paul came and trained with me mate, he stripped down to his vest and you could see a few lads nudging each other sating " fu*k me, look at him " :lol:


Those black and white pics of Paul on his website doing dips are fvcking insane!


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Was funny when Paul came and trained with me mate, he stripped down to his vest and you could see a few lads nudging each other sating " fu*k me, look at him " :lol:


His body is what I call a physique


----------



## Milky

So cant sleep to well so came down and pinned my Ipam.

First time using this so will have to see what it brings.


----------



## Milky

Mmmmmmm

Wonder what is causing the insomnia now :confused1:


----------



## Ricky12345

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> Wonder what is causing the insomnia now :confused1:


Horrible ain't it mate to a point off torture sometimes


----------



## Madoxx

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> Wonder what is causing the insomnia now :confused1:


Youll have to kip during the day whilst the other lads lay the tarmac then!


----------



## Milky

Everything is sore today. Buzzing.


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Home, pre workout shake downed, give it half an hour then its legs time :thumbup1:


hey Milky what pwo shake you using these days, you still using hemo?


----------



## johnnya

Milky said:


> Mmmmmmm
> 
> Wonder what is causing the insomnia now :confused1:


Mate I know your taking a shed load of stuff but just this week my zma has fought back and is making me wake up in the middle of the night instead of helping me sleep. Wtf


----------



## Milky

Dai Jones said:


> hey Milky what pwo shake you using these days, you still using hemo?


Just have some isolate and 400 mg's of caffeine mate, no " stims " as such any more.


----------



## johnnya

Milky said:


> Just have some isolate and 400 mg's of caffeine mate, no " stims " as such any more.


That's nearly 4 cups of coffee that'll be a bit of a head banger...lol


----------



## Milky

johnnya said:


> That's nearly 4 cups of coffee that'll be a bit of a head banger...lol


May explain the insomnia :lol:


----------



## Milky

Feeling quite bloated today, cant understand why TBH.

One more meal tonight due to it being a non training day so couple of jabs and my quark and l am off to bed :thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Feeling quite bloated today, cant understand why TBH.
> 
> One more meal tonight due to it being a non training day so couple of jabs and my quark and l am off to bed :thumbup1:


What you having with your quark ?


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> What you having with your quark ?


a tiny drizzle of honey, Paul mentioned mixing some isolate with it but we haven't clarified yet.


----------



## andyhuggins

What time do you have your PWO shake mate?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> What time do you have your PWO shake mate?


Pre or post mate ?


----------



## andyhuggins

Oops sorry mate. Is the caffiene pre or post?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Oops sorry mate. Is the caffiene pre or post?


Pre, 2 x caps form TPW mate.


----------



## Milky

Just realised the wife and l are dieting at the same time, l have explained the time scale of how things will occur.

Week 1 -3 , general tiredness and little interest in each other.

Week 3 -4 , the rows start.

Week 4 - 5 , I leave.

Week 6 , l come back

Week 7 - 8 , we discuss our marriage and will it ever work but try to be civil to each other.

Week 8 , we hit the beach, eat normal food and karma is restored :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG BOOM light the blue touch paper and stand well back. Both dieting could get nasty :lol:


----------



## Dai Jones

Milky said:


> Just have some isolate and 400 mg's of caffeine mate, no " stims " as such any more.


Yeh caffeine and taurine for me lately , just thought to ask


----------



## Milky

I want chocolate, the wife is looking very much like a chunky kit kat right now, l think l may be hallucinating due to sleep deprivation...


----------



## Adz

I keep craving chocolate at the minute too, never used to eat it at all.

Sounds like you are doing well though, bet the results will be worth it all.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> I want chocolate, the wife is looking very much like a chunky kit kat right now, l think l may be hallucinating due to sleep deprivation...


Can you not have 90% coco chocolate?


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> Can you not have 90% coco chocolate?


Nah mate, coz that leads to a midnight munchies run to Asda for 2 packets of the worlds finest :lol:


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Nah mate, coz that leads to a midnight munchies run to Asda for 2 packets of the worlds finest :lol:


Don't even think about it milky!, :nono:


----------



## Milky

Feeling very bloated today.


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> I want chocolate, *the wife is looking very much like a chunky kit kat right now*, l think l may be hallucinating due to sleep deprivation...


Caramel or Peanut Butter?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Feeling very bloated today.


Good!

Eating plenty then


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> I want chocolate, the wife is looking very much like a chunky kit kat right now, l think l may be hallucinating due to sleep deprivation...





Milky said:


> Feeling very bloated today.


Are these two in anyway connected mate?

:lol:


----------



## Milky

Home, shake, gym... back and traps today :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Home, shake, gym... back and traps today :thumbup1:


Enjoy!!


----------



## Milky

Back and traps done.

Did well on back but decided to try the Antoine Valliant method of deadlift shrugs and got home thinking l should have done more so know better next time...


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Back and traps done.
> 
> Did well on back but decided to try the Antoine Valliant method of deadlift shrugs and got home thinking l should have done more so know better next time...


They are a killer mate when you can!


----------



## Milky

So just had,

shake

creatine

leucine

chicken

rice

and CLA's

Got to pin my peps now, have another meal and pin my prop..

Any fu*ker who does this year in year out deserves to be a fu*king unit !!


----------



## B4PJS

How do you guys pin so much at work? I couldn't take any to work cos of the drugs dogs at Paddington...


----------



## Milky

B4PJS said:


> How do you guys pin so much at work? I couldn't take any to work cos of the drugs dogs at Paddington...


Not many dogs pick up on peps mate and never been drug tested in my life.


----------



## Northern Lass

What are peps? :blush:


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> What are peps? :blush:


Peptides, currently using MOD GRF and GHRP 2.

3 jabs a day to produce a growth spike, only sub q jabs so not too bad.


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Peptides, currently using MOD GRF and GHRP 2.
> 
> 3 jabs a day to produce a growth spike, only sub q jabs so not too bad.


Learn something new every day .

your brave doing that though


----------



## Ceek

Milky said:


> I want chocolate, the wife is looking very much like a chunky kit kat right now, l think l may be hallucinating due to sleep deprivation...


Nah she just fat as fcuk


----------



## Milky

Ceek said:


> Nah she just fat as fcuk


that didn't take long.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Seriously tho there are about 10 lads at my gym hoping to meet him, was telling Jamiegray he was coming and dropped in he was the current Mr Britain to a few lads listening in and it was like " wow, and he's coming here "
> 
> Cant wait for a catch up, really nice fella is Carl and from what l have seen and despite what Carl says so is his mate Shane..


Any idea of the guy called Shane's last name mate?


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> that didn't take long.


Dopey ****t!!!!:lol:that has me in stitches!!!


----------



## B4PJS

biglbs said:


> Dopey ****t!!!!:lol:that has me in stitches!!!


Was either brave or stupid... I vote for stupid


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Dopey ****t!!!!:lol:that has me in stitches!!!


Its some pr**k who has been banned about 7 times already mate...


----------



## Northern Lass

What a little shiz


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> What a little shiz


Ah well, he wont be the last.

Subbed to your Youtube channel :thumbup1:

Last meal of the day..

quark

mince

rice...

Obviously not all mixed together, l draw the line there !


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Ah well, he wont be the last.
> 
> Subbed to your Youtube channel :thumbup1:
> 
> Last meal of the day..
> 
> quark
> 
> mince
> 
> rice...
> 
> Obviously not all mixed together, l draw the line there !


Coolio.. one of my many fans LOL 

I was just going to say I've not tried quark with mince...:confused:


----------



## mark_star

you'll be a unit once you mix quark and mince, never mind the peps


----------



## Northern Lass

Is milky awake?

Did you sleep better?


----------



## shaunmac

Morning milky man! How's tricks? How's training going?


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Is milky awake?
> 
> Did you sleep better?


Nah got a stupid bloody cough now, hey ho, such is life.


----------



## Milky

Its all bang on mate. Training with @loganator tonight, really lokking forward to it.


----------



## shaunmac

Sounds good to me! I'm sure you'll be crawling away from it haha


----------



## Milky

Shoulders and tri's done.

right shoulder has a fu*king niggle again, affecting all my lift due to it constantly being a worry.

Hit tri's with @JamieGray great session too.

had my shake, my creatine, my luecine and waiting to eat...

Loganator couldn't make it unfortunately but we will re arrange :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

shake

steak

rice

creatine and leucine all done.

Waiting for wife to pin my prop for me then alarm set to pin my peps half an hour later.

Last meal will be around 10 ish, never ate so late in my life but sticking to it :thumbup1:


----------



## luther1

I had burger and chips today milky,when's the last time you had that? :whistling:


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> I had burger and chips today milky,when's the last time you had that? :whistling:


weeks ago l think mate, maybe in Nice on holiday :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Hate pinning prop, got another 3 weeks of it yet as well !


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Hate pinning prop, got another 3 weeks of it yet as well !


Nippy? Or just the ballache of EOD jabs?


----------



## Milky

onthebuild said:


> Nippy? Or just the ballache of EOD jabs?


Both TBH mate.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Both TBH mate.


It's a pain in the ar5e, mind the pun. I soon got bored of the jabbing!


----------



## Milky

Last meal done,

Quark

chicken and rice....

Bed time now thankfully...


----------



## Milky

Up and coffee on.

Bad nights sleep, mainly because we have a poorly granddaughter and she ended up doing the starfish in our bed and the wife and l ended up trying to find a corner to curl up in.

Non training day today so not as much food and little carbs.

No peps today either so today is an " easier " day in some respects.


----------



## Milky

Today has been great.

Sunbed early doors, then Asda. Get home, weed all the back garden and decided to stain the decking. Bloody expensive is decking oil but the garden looks smart now. Few other jobs to do / get done and a bit of painting and more staining and it will look a million times better.

Been sweating like a cock all day which also pleases me as l haven't been sat on my fat ar*e scoffing wagon wheels :lol:


----------



## 25434

Ello milky...you wee'd on all your back garden? Blimeeeeeeeee....well I guess that's a male sorta thing....:laugh:

Awwwee soz....just mucking....it's a hot day to be doing hard work like that but when you sit down tonight you will feel really tired, prolly sleep very well....hope your little grand daughter feels better soon....


----------



## Blinkey

Milky said:


> Up and coffee on.
> 
> Bad nights sleep, mainly because we have a poorly granddaughter and she ended up doing the starfish in our bed and the wife and l ended up trying to find a corner to curl up in.
> 
> Non training day today so not as much food and little carbs.
> 
> No peps today either so today is an " easier " day in some respects.


Milky there is a train of thought that says that the food you need today should be eaten yesterday. This was a theory from Steve Reeves who looked pretty dammed good.


----------



## Blinkey

Also noticed that you are again looking after your grand daughter?


----------



## Milky

Blinkey said:


> Also noticed that you are again looking after your grand daughter?


Yes mate, wife made friends with daughter so she could still se baby...


----------



## Blinkey

Milky said:


> Yes mate, wife made friends with daughter so she could still se baby...


Yes, a difficult situation. Family always comes first. But Granddads opinions are the most valuable.


----------



## Milky

Blinkey said:


> Yes, a difficult situation. Family always comes first. But Granddads opinions are the most valuable.


Not in ungrateful cow daughter eyes mate


----------



## Blinkey

Milky said:


> Not in ungrateful cow daughter eyes mate


Trust me, when she gets older she will realise what you have done for her.

In the meantime just count to 10 and let the murderous feelings pass.


----------



## Milky

shake

steak

rice

creatine and leucine all done.

Final meal will be 200 gr quark then bed time, work tomorrow.


----------



## Milky

Also wanted to add water has taken a big hit today, hardly touched any but had wayyyyyyyyyyyy to many cans of pepsi max :sad:

Bit gutted about that...


----------



## Xbigdave79

Milky said:


> well jut done a dummy run with my PWO shake and Luecine and Creatine.
> 
> Shake, fine.
> 
> Leucine and creatine any one who drinks that on a regular basis is a dirty, minging, horrible, fu*ked up bastard !!
> 
> Man it takes vile to a whole new level, l can still taste the sh*t now !!
> 
> Paul, your a tw*t, and not in a good way.. sweet lord it must be what evil tastes like !!


I mix mine with lemon no added suger cordial ,it tasted quite refreshing


----------



## Milky

Xbigdave79 said:


> I mix mine with lemon no added suger cordial ,it tasted quite refreshing


With all due respect mate you may be some kind of mentalist and l am dubious how it can ever taste refreshing :lol:


----------



## Xbigdave79

Milky said:


> With all due respect mate you may be some kind of mentalist and l am dubious how it can ever taste refreshing :lol:


Lol I mean compared to what it tastes like raw,the lemon maskes the taste really well


----------



## Milky

Had my quark, added in a scoop of isolate as per Pauls advice and it made it a bit les bland....

CLA's now and bed pretty soon.

Been hungry today and wanting to cheat like fu*k BUT resisted big time...


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Had my quark, added in a scoop of isolate as per Pauls advice and it made it a bit les bland....
> 
> CLA's now and bed pretty soon.
> 
> Been hungry today and wanting to cheat like fu*k BUT resisted big time...


Good willpower there milks


----------



## Milky

Cheat has started, box of the colonels finest which will now be followed by a Sunday roast.

Treated my beautiful wife to some new clothes which was a nice surprise for her ( hence why l stash money away for such events )

Worked this morning but took my diet food with me and stuck to it till l got home. Would have been easy to say " sod it, its Sunday " but l really didn't want too..


----------



## Milky

Another jab tonight.

Cant wait to train tomorrow !


----------



## Milky

On it like a car bonnet again today.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> On it like a car bonnet again today.


Good man!!

:beer:


----------



## Milky

Just got in, totally fu*ked TBH so not training.

Been a grueller of a day, soaring heat, hard graft and l really don't have the energy to lift, sorry if this sounds like an excuse but its not, l don't see the point in training if l cant give it 100 %.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Just got in, totally fu*ked TBH so not training.
> 
> Been a grueller of a day, soaring heat, hard graft and l really don't have the energy to lift, sorry if this sounds like an excuse but its not, l don't see the point in training if l cant give it 100 %.


Training in heat is killer...my gym is like a green house...


----------



## andyhuggins

Did you enjoy da cheat mate?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Did you enjoy da cheat mate?


l bloody did mate yes.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Just got in, totally fu*ked TBH so not training.
> 
> Been a grueller of a day, soaring heat, hard graft and l really don't have the energy to lift, sorry if this sounds like an excuse but its not, l don't see the point in training if l cant give it 100 %.


burnt. to. a. fcuking. crisp!

sat in the bath melting, tough day!


----------



## 3752

hey @Milky fancy jumping in with me at Olympic gym on Wednesday ??


----------



## 3752

hey @Milky fancy jumping in with me at Olympic gym on Wednesday ??


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> hey @Milky fancy jumping in with me at Olympic gym on Wednesday ??


Certainly do boss, what we training ?


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Certainly do boss, what we training ?


Load lower body/Pump upper body you will love it......Trust me :whistling:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Sounds like legs milky.....enjoy


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like legs milky.....enjoy


I may be working late :whistling:


----------



## 3752

Ginger Ben said:


> Sounds like legs milky.....enjoy


well it is whole body to be fair.....

Load:

Thighs x 2 load sets

Hamstrings x 1 load set

Quads x 1 load set

Adductor x 1 load set

Calfs x 4 load sets

Pump:

Chest/Back 1 exercise for each superset x 25 reps x 2

Shoulders/Abs 1 exercise for each superset x 25 reps x 2

Bicep/Tricep 1 exercise for each superset x 25 reps


----------



## Milky

Sat here wanting food, l wont tho, l am going to stick to my quark and nothing else.


----------



## Northern Lass

Pscarb said:


> well it is whole body to be fair.....
> 
> Load:
> 
> Thighs x 2 load sets
> 
> Hamstrings x 1 load set
> 
> Quads x 1 load set
> 
> Adductor x 1 load set
> 
> Calfs x 4 load sets
> 
> Pump:
> 
> Chest/Back 1 exercise for each superset x 25 reps x 2
> 
> Shoulders/Abs 1 exercise for each superset x 25 reps x 2
> 
> Bicep/Tricep 1 exercise for each superset x 25 reps


Someones going to ache in the morning


----------



## Milky

Well l am begining to feel the signs of hunger. Never really had to deal with it before but l am liking the test of will power it is giving me.


----------



## Milky

Home, shake and caffeine done and of too gym with my darling wife...

Buzzing at the moment, don't know if its the weather or that l am back on the gear or what, just loving it :thumbup1:


----------



## DiggyV

Pscarb said:


> Load lower body/Pump upper body you will love it......Trust me :whistling:


I remember saying this to people as well... :lol:


----------



## Milky

Chest and Bi's done, chest was a good session but bi's l did my best, didn't break any records but l did my best.

Got home, shake, creatine and leucine done, just did my pep jab and cant wait for my steak...


----------



## Milky

First proper carb meal in ( l have 40 gr carbs in my post workout shake ) steak and rice, very nice it was too.

Give it an hour or so then final meal of the day...


----------



## 3752

what time tomorrow buddy


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> what time tomorrow buddy


What time suits you mate ?

I will be somewhat hindered by what time l finish work but will keep you informed.


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> What time suits you mate ?
> 
> I will be somewhat hindered by what time l finish work but will keep you informed.


then i will take your lead buddy, i should be out of work and travelling over around 3.00pm (this might change) but will text you when i am finished then what ever suits you mate


----------



## Milky

Last meal in, feeling full now.....

Bed time now and will have to do pep jab in the night when l wake up...


----------



## Milky

Well wide awake and wired, really need to re think the caffeine tabs pre workout !


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> Well wide awake and wired, really need to re think the caffeine tabs pre workout !


Had the same problem last year mate. Scott told me to take like 500mg or something before workout with my jack3d and I couldn't sleep at night! Had to drop the caffeine as was fcuking me right up!


----------



## DiggyV

Milky said:


> Well wide awake and wired, really need to re think the caffeine tabs pre workout !


You train in the evenings, caffeine before will def stop you sleeping mate. I dont go near the stuff later than 4-5pm. After that I am screwed.


----------



## Milky

So just done a session with the boss, surprised myself TBH, thought l did ok....

Squats, did ok, personal best for me.

Really enjoyed the session, my opinion may change by the morning :lol:


----------



## 3752

you did great buddy 7 reps with 190kg on the V squat is great buddy you coped very well mate it was a good session, it took me a while to peel my top off thought


----------



## 3752

oh and looking good mate made some real improvements


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> So just done a session with the boss, surprised myself TBH, thought l did ok....
> 
> Squats, did ok, personal best for me.
> 
> Really enjoyed the session, my opinion may change by the morning :lol:


Mine are still hurting from Monday and I am squatting again tomorrow mg:

Sounds like your really working hard Milks- Keep it up!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> Mine are still hurting from Monday and I am squatting again tomorrow mg:
> 
> Sounds like your really working hard Milks- Keep it up!! :thumbup1:


I am trying sweet, l really am...

Had a good chat with Paul, he's gonna change a few things dietary wise so hopefully things will start to tighten up a bit more..


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> I am trying sweet, l really am...
> 
> Had a good chat with Paul, he's gonna change a few things dietary wise so hopefully things will start to tighten up a bit more..


oo exciting times.. how long are you doing this for?


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> oo exciting times.. how long are you doing this for?


wayyyyyyyyyyyy to long :lol:


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Man up milky it will be worth it when your on your holiday and you look the business


Hey its all good here mate, loving the diet, loving the training, 47 days to go :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> you did great buddy 7 reps with 190kg on the V squat is great buddy you coped very well mate it was a good session, it took me a while to peel my top off thought


Fu*k me l bet it did :lol:

Did you wring it out ?


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Good stuff mate. I hope you do post pics eventually


I posted some in my private section with Paul mate so they are there.

I just HATE with a passion having my picture taken, seriously mate even my wedding pics are horrendous :lol:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> I am trying sweet, l really am...
> 
> Had a good chat with Paul, he's gonna change a few things dietary wise so hopefully things will start to tighten up a bit more..


all ready done buddy and in your section, with a nice addition of cardio


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> all ready done buddy and in your section, with a nice addition of cardio


Bit gutted about that recovery shake thing mate, know its not the end of the world but wonder how much of a difference it may have made.


----------



## Kimball

Milky said:


> I posted some in my private section with Paul mate so they are there.
> 
> I just HATE with a passion having my picture taken, seriously mate even my wedding pics are horrendous :lol:


I've hidden my wedding pics


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Bit gutted about that recovery shake thing mate, know its not the end of the world but wonder how much of a difference it may have made.


don't stress it buddy, i have included it to a degree though Carbs are now in the PERI time slot


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> I posted some in my private section with Paul mate so they are there.
> 
> I just HATE with a passion having my picture taken, seriously mate even my wedding pics are horrendous :lol:


yea smile next time you miserable git


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> We can't see them lol


Yeah but as and when l need a comparison its there mate :thumbup1:


----------



## TELBOR

I'm guessing you can't get out of bed or your stuck on the toilet mate 

What's this private section, invite only :crying:


----------



## 3752

R0BLET said:


> I'm guessing you can't get out of bed or your stuck on the toilet mate
> 
> What's this private section, invite only :crying:


it is not a private section as such mate it is my section for those i coach....

text reply from @Milky this morning....."yea i am hurting all over from my throat to my calf's"


----------



## TELBOR

Pscarb said:


> it is not a private section as such mate it is my section for those i coach....
> 
> text reply from @Milky this morning....."yea i am hurting all over from my throat to my calf's"


I see 

Pmsl, poor bugger. Has he gone to work then? :lol:


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> I see
> 
> Pmsl, poor bugger. Has he gone to work then? :lol:


Oi tw*t...

I am ok as long as l dont move.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Oi tw*t...
> 
> I am ok as long as l dont move.


afternoon good sire of bury, hows the weather treating you? fcuking boiling all the way down here in Rochdale all of 20mins away lol

how was your drive to nice? take you long?


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Oi tw*t...
> 
> I am ok as long as l dont move.


Afternoon sir is much nicer 

Don't move.... Sounds like a normal day at work doesn't it @Dave :lol:


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> Afternoon sir is much nicer
> 
> Don't move.... Sounds like a normal day at work doesn't it @Dave  :lol:


Why do you think he came to work?

He's got decking to finish at home haha


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> Why do you think he came to work?
> 
> He's got decking to finish at home haha


Method in his madness then!!

:lol:


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> afternoon good sire of bury, hows the weather treating you? fcuking boiling all the way down here in Rochdale all of 20mins away lol
> 
> how was your drive to nice? take you long?


Loved it mate, day and a half going, 18 hours coming back

the wife and l actually enjoy the driving part of it so the thousand mile trip doesn't bother us too much.


----------



## digitalis

Milky said:


> I posted some in my private section with Paul mate so they are there.
> 
> I just HATE with a passion having my picture taken, seriously mate even my wedding pics are horrendous :lol:


Same here mate, I always look really strained, stressed and awkward.


----------



## Milky

Home, now and doing fu*k all !!

The stiffness got worse and worse thro the day so long bath, shave and relaxing evening.

Had a chat with the wife after she finished laughing at my vest tan lines and she told me she cant wait for it all to be over, it is getting laborious for her now the constant prepping of food etc, l actually feel quite guilty.

I know l can cook my on food but she says by the time l get home from work and the gym and start cooking we wont see each other, wonder if she has a point.


----------



## Milky

Diet not been the best today, timings been out somewhat and hunger not been there due to the heat.

Few cals less for one day wont do too much harm given the next phase of Pauls plan.


----------



## Milky

Slight observation, l tried to throw a ball today and l realised how hindered my shoulder is, it flaming hurt and the ball went no where.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Slight observation, l tried to throw a ball today and l realised how hindered my shoulder is, it flaming hurt and the ball went no where.


It tickled me hahahaha


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> It tickled me hahahaha


I would call you a ku*t but TBH its pretty much spot on :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> I would call you a ku*t but TBH its pretty much spot on :lol:


Hahahaha


----------



## Milky

well what a TW*T of a day, just got in, had a real real ku*t of a day and to top it off some fat Chinese bird got the police on me accusing me of hitting her range rover, wouldn't have it for a minute it was the tw*t in the road sweeper, despite me having umpteen bits of evidence to prove l hadn't done it, fu*k her anyway she wont get fu*k all from our insurance, fat horrible bitch.

working tomorrow as well, and the next 5 weekends, going to be fu*king hard but the money will make it a great holiday.


----------



## Milky

Up since 4, just got in from work, car was reading 31 c !!

Not eaten well at all, mainly because l haven't eaten, not because l have eaten crap.

Working in this weather is killing me and my appetite.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Up since 4, just got in from work, car was reading 31 c !!
> 
> Not eaten well at all, mainly because l haven't eaten, not because l have eaten crap.
> 
> Working in this weather is killing me and my appetite.


Unlucky!

Now go sit in a cold room surrounded by food


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Up since 4, just got in from work, car was reading 31 c !!
> 
> Not eaten well at all, mainly because l haven't eaten, not because l have eaten crap.
> 
> Working in this weather is killing me and my appetite.


Mate,I was on my knees Thursday morning,the first three days absolutely drained me. Fcuk knows how you and dave get on Working with Tarmac,whatever you earn you're worth every fcuking penny


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> Mate,I was on my knees Thursday morning,the first three days absolutely drained me. Fcuk knows how you and dave get on Working with Tarmac,whatever you earn you're worth every fcuking penny


You know the worse thing mate, you cant get away because the tarmac wont go off with the heat, so you roll it, and you roll it, and you fu*kign roll it but it wont go off...


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> You know the worse thing mate, you cant get away because the tarmac wont go off with the heat, so you roll it, and you roll it, and you fu*kign roll it but it wont go off...


You've just got to roll with it mate lol


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> You've just got to roll with it mate lol


Roll on winter


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Roll on winter


Fcuk that,cold,wet and dark.


----------



## TELBOR

luther1 said:


> Fcuk that,cold,wet and dark.


Sounds like Jen's fanny mate


----------



## luther1

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like Jen's fanny mate


I said wet,not dry


----------



## Northern Lass

R0BLET said:


> Sounds like Jen's fanny mate


Typical  ..........


----------



## Milky

Going to go and do a session today, l know its not a normal day to train but its not been a normal week..


----------



## Milky

Well 2 lads at the gym have just said l am wasting away, bit odd really, l have put 10 lbs on in last 2 weeks :confused1:

Anywho, did a but of a session, right shoulder really is fu*ked, pressing I a tw*t.

All change again next week, Paul is now reigning in the cals so given the heat, my job and the fact l am working the next 5 weekends right thro its gonna be a fu*king challenge l have to admit :thumbup1:

I don't HAVE to work the weekends but it will bump my holiday money right up too the point l wont touch my savings AND I may even bring back enough to book next May's holiday in Egypt. I am too greedy to refuse TBH :lol:


----------



## Guest

Grabbing cnut haha.


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Grabbing cnut haha.


Harsh but true, l have no defence... :lol:


----------



## flinty90

whats diet looking like generally milkman ??


----------



## Milky

flinty90 said:


> whats diet looking like generally milkman ??


Like its been put together by a mad man mate :lol:

Lots of food, pre workouts, intra workouts and post workouts, leucine. creatine and BCAA's also thrown in.

TBH its been great and pretty easy to follow so far.


----------



## Milky

Thinking about my leg routine with Paul the other day and how l may go to a different gym to train legs.

Either Flex or my old gym Alz in Oldham. I cant squat with a bar, l have to accept that but l know Al has the machines l can use and l would much prefer this once a week to doing a half ar*ed routine in my own gym due to lack of a squat machine.


----------



## Milky

Decided to stain my decking and shed, did the decking then started on the shed, went hypo big time. In the house, apple pie, chocolate and pepsi max, sat there for ten mins and it sorted itself out.

God knows what brought it on.


----------



## Guest

Belting squat machine m8, that with hacks and extensions = killer!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Decided to stain my decking and shed, did the decking then started on the shed, went hypo big time. In the house, apple pie, chocolate and pepsi max, sat there for ten mins and it sorted itself out.
> 
> God knows what brought it on.


That old chestnut, @Pscarb don't buy that mate, not for one second 

Picsornoshedbeingstained

:lol:


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> That old chestnut, @Pscarb don't buy that mate, not for one second
> 
> Picsornoshedbeingstained
> 
> :lol:


He will be using the "ive been working" one next :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


> He will be using the "ive been working" one next :lol:


Or "my face landed in a pie again"


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> That old chestnut, @Pscarb don't buy that mate, not for one second
> 
> Picsornoshedbeingstained
> 
> :lol:





Dave said:


> He will be using the "ive been working" one next :lol:


Next time l'll get the wife to video me having a seizure if you like, mite believe me then eh tw*ts.....

Sunday is my cheat day anyway so its ok mind you so in Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and occasionally Saturday :whistling:


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Thinking about my leg routine with Paul the other day and how l may go to a different gym to train legs.
> 
> Either Flex or my old gym Alz in Oldham. I cant squat with a bar, l have to accept that but l know Al has the machines l can use and l would much prefer this once a week to doing a half ar*ed routine in my own gym due to lack of a squat machine.


this is a good idea buddy as you was strong on the V squat not many have stuck with me on legs at that pace......you ok with the hypo?? is it common??


----------



## Milky

Pscarb said:


> this is a good idea buddy as you was strong on the V squat not many have stuck with me on legs at that pace......you ok with the hypo?? is it common??


Not common as such mate but its not uncommon if that makes sense.

I know how to deal with it so it doesn't really concern me too much.

Yeah enjoyed that session mate, hence why l am questioning thing for the future.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Next time l'll get the wife to video me having a seizure if you like, mite believe me then eh tw*ts.....
> 
> Sunday is my cheat day anyway so its ok mind you so in Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and occasionally Saturday :whistling:


You diabetic mate ?


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> You diabetic mate ?


Nah mate, don't think so, had my bloods done a month ago as well.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Nah mate, don't think so, had my bloods done a month ago as well.


Ah. Well that's good then, just with the hypo being common thought you maybe.

Dad is a little older and he is now unfortunately. Controls it with diet and metformin now


----------



## B4PJS

Cinnamon is great for helping to control diabetes. My dad uses it to help with his.


----------



## Milky

I have just seen the fittest, most beautiful black woman l have ever seen.

I am in shock !!!


----------



## Milky

I have just seen the fittest, most beautiful black woman l have ever seen.

I am in shock !!!


----------



## B4PJS

Milky said:


> I have just seen the fittest, most beautiful black woman l have ever seen.
> 
> I am in shock !!!





Milky said:


> I have just seen the fittest, most beautiful black woman l have ever seen.
> 
> I am in shock !!!


So much shock you forgot you had already posted!


----------



## Milky

B4PJS said:


> So much shock you forgot you had already posted!


Mate this woman could stop traffic.

Man alive l cant beleive it, got to be one of the most bwautiful women l have ever seen.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Mate this woman could stop traffic.
> 
> Man alive l cant beleive it, got to be one of the most bwautiful women l have ever seen.


Mate I'm in Leicester and some of the Indian girls walking around are going to make me hurt my neck


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Mate this woman could stop traffic.
> 
> Man alive l cant beleive it, got to be one of the most bwautiful women l have ever seen.


 @Breda in drag i expect,hes got the physique of a woman


----------



## Breda

luther1 said:


> @Breda in drag i expect,hes got the physique of a woman


One day you'll grow your little girls physique into a womans. Patience mate


----------



## Milky

So diet change today, no carbs till post workout and then only very little.

went to gym, chest and bi's.

Warmed up nicely on flat bench, pushed 12 out at 100 kg's and thought they were a little harder than usual but hey ho.

What do l do then, up it too 140, like the stupid git that l am, 3 rd rep, arched my back trying to get the bastard back up and felt it spasm right the way across my lower back. This pretty much set the tone for the rest of the workout unfortnatly. Back was twinging and l was frightened to death to push it too far.

Should have just backed off knowing l had no carbs in me, fu*k knows what l was thinking.

Volterol now and then what ever is in the cupboard if that doesn't work.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> So diet change today, no carbs till post workout and then only very little.
> 
> went to gym, chest and bi's.
> 
> Warmed up nicely on flat bench, pushed 12 out at 100 kg's and thought they were a little harder than usual but hey ho.
> 
> What do l do then, up it too 140, like the stupid git that l am, 3 rd rep, arched my back trying to get the bastard back up and felt it spasm right the way across my lower back. This pretty much set the tone for the rest of the workout unfortnatly. Back was twinging and l was frightened to death to push it too far.
> 
> Should have just backed off knowing l had no carbs in me, fu*k knows what l was thinking.
> 
> Volterol now and then what ever is in the cupboard if that doesn't work.


What ya like!!!


----------



## Goosh

Milky said:


> So diet change today, no carbs till post workout and then only very little.
> 
> went to gym, chest and bi's.
> 
> Warmed up nicely on flat bench, pushed 12 out at 100 kg's and thought they were a little harder than usual but hey ho.
> 
> What do l do then, up it too 140, like the stupid git that l am, 3 rd rep, arched my back trying to get the bastard back up and felt it spasm right the way across my lower back. This pretty much set the tone for the rest of the workout unfortnatly. Back was twinging and l was frightened to death to push it too far.
> 
> Should have just backed off knowing l had no carbs in me, fu*k knows what l was thinking.
> 
> Volterol now and then what ever is in the cupboard if that doesn't work.


**** man, nowt worse than a back niggle mate  Voltarol is the dogs though mate, so you'll be right as rain in no time


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> So diet change today, no carbs till post workout and then only very little.
> 
> went to gym, chest and bi's.
> 
> Warmed up nicely on flat bench, pushed 12 out at 100 kg's and thought they were a little harder than usual but hey ho.
> 
> What do l do then, up it too 140, like the stupid git that l am, 3 rd rep, arched my back trying to get the bastard back up and felt it spasm right the way across my lower back. This pretty much set the tone for the rest of the workout unfortnatly. Back was twinging and l was frightened to death to push it too far.
> 
> Should have just backed off knowing l had no carbs in me, fu*k knows what l was thinking.
> 
> Volterol now and then what ever is in the cupboard if that doesn't work.


Similar happened to me today mate, trained fasted, 1st exercise of rack pulls warmed up on 100 felt heavier than nomal thought nothing of it, by the time I got to 180 which is never usually a problem my lower back was in serious pain still is now.

Hoping its nothing serious and will be right as rain in a day or 2 hope yours is nothing serious as well bro


----------



## Milky

Breda said:


> Similar happened to me today mate, trained fasted, 1st exercise of rack pulls warmed up on 100 felt heavier than nomal thought nothing of it, by the time I got to 180 which is never usually a problem my lower back was in serious pain still is now.
> 
> Hoping its nothing serious and will be right as rain in a day or 2 hope yours is nothing serious as well bro


Yeah, last thing l need 6 weeks before l go away mate is time off work and the gym.


----------



## xpower

@Milky @Breda

hope you too recover quickly & the issue is only small :thumb:


----------



## Breda

Milky said:


> Yeah, last thing l need 6 weeks before l go away mate is time off work and the gym.


Its just a pain in the ass mate... or on the back in this case.

Heres hoping all will be well so you can go away lookin tip top and work so you dont have to spend any more time with the Mrs


----------



## Breda

xpower said:


> @Milky @Breda
> 
> hope you too recover quickly & the issue is only small :thumb:


I'm not doubled over so fingers crossed its just a niggle


----------



## xpower

Breda said:


> I'm not doubled over so fingers crossed its just a niggle


 Good stuff mate,but don't be afraid to rest if needed.play the long game


----------



## Breda

xpower said:


> Good stuff mate,but don't be afraid to rest if needed.play the long game


I listen to my body mate but my gym was shut last week so used tjat as a week off was lookin forward to gettin goin again... Ah well

Sorry Milky dont wanna clog up your journal with my nonsense


----------



## andyhuggins

Not long now then mate. Do you feel on track?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Not long now then mate. Do you feel on track?


Yeah l do TBH mate, mainly because of my total confidence in Paul.

He has put a lot of effort into me of late and l appreciate it.


----------



## andyhuggins

Thats good to hear mate. I love the way you and Paul have become an awesome team :thumb:


----------



## Milky

Not training tonight, due to a mix up with my diet l am pretty well spent energy wise and it leg day so not going with no energy, l learnt my lesson last night.

Tomorrow is another day and l can refuel and hit it hard.


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Are you on a diet where training day is different to non training?


Yes mate slightly.


----------



## Milky

For a change l had 2 venison burgers for my tea, along with my salad.

Sweet lord they were spicy, l mean 2 cans of pepsi max later and l can still taste them !


----------



## loganator

Dave said:


> Belting squat machine m8, that with hacks and extensions = killer!


Is that where you train Dave ?


----------



## Madoxx

Milky said:


> For a change l had 2 venison burgers for my tea,


I hear venison can be quite costly, was it deer?


----------



## loganator

Just read about last 5 pages of this and had a right chuckle mate ......sounds like Paul has got you busy mate , ps there are some right contraptions at Catts if you fancy a leg day there mate , you are always welcome ;-)


----------



## loganator

Just realised how many times I wrote mate in my last post mate sorry mate :lol:


----------



## huarache

Madoxx said:


> I hear venison can be quite costly, was it deer?


Hah


----------



## Guest

loganator said:


> Is that where you train Dave ?


Yes mate


----------



## Milky

Well 29 Celsius at one point today and what do the tw*ts were working for insist on LONG SLEEVED VESTS !

I am fu*ked and l am fried, just got thro the bloody door. I really don't know how the hell l can workout when l am coming home drained from the heat !


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well 29 Celsius at one point today and what do the tw*ts were working for insist on LONG SLEEVED VESTS !
> 
> I am fu*ked and l am fried, just got thro the bloody door. I really don't know how the hell l can workout when l am coming home drained from the heat !


Pick up your kit and fook off......simples:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well 29 Celsius at one point today and what do the tw*ts were working for insist on LONG SLEEVED VESTS !
> 
> I am fu*ked and l am fried, just got thro the bloody door. I really don't know how the hell l can workout when l am coming home drained from the heat !


Can't you go straight from work?


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Pick up your kit and fook off......simples:thumb: :whistling:


Mate l wish l could, my eyes are stinging and l am totally drained.



R0BLET said:


> Can't you go straight from work?


Whats the point mate, l only live 5 min from the gym.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Mate l wish l could, my eyes are stinging and l am totally drained.
> 
> Whats the point mate, l only live 5 min from the gym.


Mate,you can do it,get drinking water have a cool shower first,then do it...


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Thinking about my leg routine with Paul the other day and how l may go to a different gym to train legs.
> 
> Either Flex or my old gym Alz in Oldham. I cant squat with a bar, l have to accept that but l know Al has the machines l can use and l would much prefer this once a week to doing a half ar*ed routine in my own gym due to lack of a squat machine.


wheres flex gym mate? when I restart training in a few weeks, want somewhere out the way where no one knows me, can just concentrate on my training


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> wheres flex gym mate? when I restart training in a few weeks, want somewhere out the way where no one knows me, can just concentrate on my training


In Salford mate, bit of a hike for you, not fancy trying my place ?


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> In Salford mate, bit of a hike for you, not fancy trying my place ?


im split between your place and this other gym In Rochdale, privately owned, but they have an amazing bicep machine like ive never seen, might pop in yours when im passing and check the equipment out, should've done it today actually I was passing lol

will be training vigourously 3 days P/P/L , need to do it right this time lol

its a killer working out after working in the heat, proper kicked my ass to, get some water down you and one of those reviatlising vitamin mineral drinks


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Whats the point mate, l only live 5 min from the gym.


If your there you'll train


----------



## Milky

Just got thro the bloody door, 30 degree heat again and the boss pulling his face about us having dinner and the health and safety bell end telling us to have regular breaks and drink plenty !


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Just got thro the bloody door, 30 degree heat again and the boss pulling his face about us having dinner and the health and safety bell end telling us to have regular breaks and drink plenty !


Always listen to the health and safety...

Gotta get those meals in mate!


----------



## Milky

Sh*t day again, home late, food Sh*t and drained.

Working all weekend too, l need to get my thinking cap on.

Hard tho in this heat, really is draining me.


----------



## andyhuggins

What time do you start mate?


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> What time do you start mate?


Up at 5.45 am mate and been getting in at gone 7 pm and last night was after 8 pm.


----------



## andyhuggins

OMG that is brutal in this weather. :thumb :reps mate. Although i doubt that means much.


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> OMG that is brutal in this weather. :thumb :reps mate. Although i doubt that means much.


Cant keep fu*k all cool mate either, that does me head in !


----------



## andyhuggins

i have worked in a place with the ovens around me are set at 110c and there is no getting out of it . i feel for you mate.


----------



## Guest

I feel for you mucka.

I'm here and it's murder...


----------



## Milky

Just got in and sat down, back again tomorrow.

Settling into it now, so hoping l can get back on track next week.


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Just got in and sat down, back again tomorrow.
> 
> Settling into it now, so hoping l can get back on track next week.


I feel your pain mate, in from work and gym at gone 10pm, eat, shower and relax and then up tomorrow at 7 to do it all again.

You wonder why you do it until you look around and realise its just what you gotta do to earn. Still feels sh1te though!


----------



## 25434

Dave said:


> I feel for you mucka.
> 
> I'm here and it's murder...


 :ban:

Hehe....just teasing...but...but......humph...


----------



## 25434

Hello Milky....just swooshing by on a Sunday...it must be awful being on the roads in this heat.....take care...and to copy your boss, ou do need to keep hydrated...(durrrrr....as if u didn't know that) ......


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Cant keep fu*k all cool mate either, that does me head in !


You tried these milky? http://www.sixpackbags.co.uk/


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> You tried these milky? http://www.sixpackbags.co.uk/


Already got one mate.

Just got in from work, been a long week but think about the money, difference between a good holiday and a fu*king great holiday.

Bumped into member @Asouf today, along with his beautiful wife. Lovely couple, pleasure to meet them :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Are you working 7 days a week at the moment?


Yeah for the next 4 weeks mate.


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Careful you don't burn out whilst dieting in this heat working all those hours


I am on it mate, its fu*king hard tho l have to admit.


----------



## Asouf

Milky said:


> Already got one mate.
> 
> Just got in from work, been a long week but think about the money, difference between a good holiday and a fu*king great holiday.
> 
> Bumped into member @Asouf today, along with his beautiful wife. Lovely couple, pleasure to meet them :thumbup1:


I got my first ever mention!! yah for me!!

Cracking meeting today Milky..... Hope the book brings you a wealth of knowledge.. happy reading.....

http://www.bookdepository.co.uk/book/9780736092265?redirected=true&gclid=CKHykNu1wbgCFe_LtAod7igAsg


----------



## Milky

Well just got in, dropped 3 cans of Pepsi max l was that parched.

TOTALLY fu*ked, l mean eyes hurting, body aching fu*ked.

Today was a big a tw*t of all last week, cant believe it, was getting right into a rythmm ad BANG work and the weather hits me for 6.


----------



## 25434

Milky said:


> Well just got in, dropped 3 cans of Pepsi max l was that parched.
> 
> TOTALLY fu*ked, l mean eyes hurting, body aching fu*ked.
> 
> Today was a big a tw*t of all last week, cant believe it, was getting right into a rythmm ad BANG work and the weather hits me for 6.


Oh dear..the weather is really knocking a load of people for six...too hot for me for sure...training is a mare in this weather....


----------



## Milky

Flubs said:


> Oh dear..the weather is really knocking a load of people for six...too hot for me for sure...training is a mare in this weather....


The thought of going under a bar is a no go.

I very much doubt l could even lift my warm up weight let alone push myself.


----------



## Asouf

Milky said:


> The thought of going under a bar is a no go.
> 
> I very much doubt l could even lift my warm up weight let alone push myself.


Not the attitude dear chap... Remember you don't win silver.. you lose gold.... At least get your hound walked..cardio for the pair of you... Just back from a romp round the lodges with sally-beast.... sat here sweating now.....


----------



## Milky

Asouf said:


> Not the attitude dear chap... Remember you don't win silver.. you lose gold.... At least get your hound walked..cardio for the pair of you... Just back from a romp round the lodges with sally-beast.... sat here sweating now.....


Honestly mate do you know what hot roll asphalt is ?


----------



## Milky

Asouf said:


> Not the attitude dear chap... Remember you don't win silver.. you lose gold.... At least get your hound walked..cardio for the pair of you... Just back from a romp round the lodges with sally-beast.... sat here sweating now.....


Honestly mate do you know what hot roll asphalt is ?


----------



## Asouf

Milky said:


> Honestly mate do you know what hot roll asphalt is ?


HRA is a bitch even in winter so im feeling your pain.. Ive only had to walk over it once laid in steel toey's.. That was enough.. the irradiated heat in this weather would have me keeling over I reckon.....


----------



## Milky

Asouf said:


> HRA is a bitch even in winter so im feeling your pain.. Ive only had to walk over it once laid in steel toey's.. That was enough.. the irradiated heat in this weather would have me keeling over I reckon.....


had to hand chip ANOTHER 50 ton of the stuff again today mate, same as yesterday.

Killing me in the heat.


----------



## luther1

how the fcuk you do the hours you do and how hard your job is,im amazed you make it to the gym at all mate,i genuinely tip my hat to you,you must have immense desire


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> how the fcuk you do the hours you do and how hard your job is,im amazed you make it to the gym at all mate,i genuinely tip my hat to you,you must have immense desire


Mate l haven't been for a week, the job is hard enough but throw in the heat and fu*k me it knocks the sh8t out of you.

I was on a roll, food going great, training going great and back on a course but then the heatwave starts.

I know we should be gratefull of it and l am but my god its taking its toll now.


----------



## DiggyV

Hows the sleep Milkmeister. Mine's all to shit. lucky if I get 2 hours in one stretch and about 4 hours in total...


----------



## Milky

DiggyV said:


> Hows the sleep Milkmeister. Mine's all to shit. lucky if I get 2 hours in one stretch and about 4 hours in total...


Its improved slightly mate, the Nytol certainly help.


----------



## Milky

Just partaken in a little " cardio " that's about 20 calories burnt :lol:


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Just partaken in a little " cardio " that's about 20 calories burnt :lol:


Lol, better than nowt:lol:

Hopefully you'll get back in the swing once the weather cools down mate.

Will you be doing your morning cardio sessions again anytime soon? Or does Paul have something else planned in that respect?


----------



## Fatboy80

Milky, are you able to train first thing in the morning?

I'm similar to you in that I'm doing my normal job, then on site in the evenings (building out own house) so the gym is usually closed after that.

I find if I train in morning it's done and our the way then. I know you start early, so it might not be an option.


----------



## Milky

Fatboy80 said:


> Milky, are you able to train first thing in the morning?
> 
> I'm similar to you in that I'm doing my normal job, then on site in the evenings (building out own house) so the gym is usually closed after that.
> 
> I find if I train in morning it's done and our the way then. I know you start early, so it might not be an option.


I really cant mate, for one my gym doesn't open till 6.30 and for another at what time do l get up, l cant be getting up at half 4, train then shower then graft all day.


----------



## Milky

Well food been pretty sh*t today BUT l trained, and fu8k me did it feel good.......

Chest and Bi's hit hard as much as it was difficult it was needed.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Good effort getting a session in mate. Sounds like you've had a pretty crap few days/week


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Good effort getting a session in mate. Sounds like you've had a pretty crap few days/week


Honestly mate the work and the heat has kicked the sh*t out of me, not had a day of now in 10, not going to be another one for at least the next 4 weeks, so it gonna be hard BUT l am gonna try.

Totally gutted, was on a total roll, diet bang on, training the same, gear and peps and supps all going on time and in order then BANG my job and the weather just slap the handbrake right on.

Really Feel for Paul who has put a real effort in of late tweeking things and l throw in another body swerve.


----------



## andyhuggins

Nice one milky mate. They all count.


----------



## Milky

Feeler said:


> Sometimes the best gym sessions are the ones we didn't want to do so well done :thumb:


Yeah it was a great session TBH, glad l got the monkey off my back :thumbup1:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Honestly mate the work and the heat has kicked the sh*t out of me, not had a day of now in 10, not going to be another one for at least the next 4 weeks, so it gonna be hard BUT l am gonna try.
> 
> Totally gutted, was on a total roll, diet bang on, training the same, gear and peps and supps all going on time and in order then BANG my job and the weather just slap the handbrake right on.
> 
> Really Feel for Paul who has put a real effort in of late tweeking things and l throw in another body swerve.


That's hard going mate, hats off for doing your best to stick with it. Shows how much you want it! Crack on.


----------



## Milky

I have to admit l was close to giving up today.

Work almost got the better of me, couldn't see a way to fit it all in but got home at a reasonable time and went for it, really glad l did...


----------



## andyhuggins

Monkey what monkey


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Honestly mate the work and the heat has kicked the sh*t out of me, not had a day of now in 10, not going to be another one for at least the next 4 weeks, so it gonna be hard BUT l am gonna try.
> 
> Totally gutted, was on a total roll, diet bang on, training the same, gear and peps and supps all going on time and in order then BANG my job and the weather just slap the handbrake right on.
> 
> *Really Feel for Paul who has put a real effort in of late tweeking things and l throw in another body swerve*.


it would be boring if everything went to plan buddy.......we will get round this mate don't stress what ever/if any damage has occurred we can sort it mate


----------



## JANIKvonD

you'll be happy to see the back of that heatwave mate! i swear i almost shot my load when it started raining :lol: kepp grinding away buddy


----------



## [email protected]

Mikey81 said:


> Make him suffer Paul


Meany!


----------



## [email protected]

Mikey81 said:


> Hehe I can say that cos I'm under Paul's instructions too


Oh cool! @Pscarb make Mikey suffer!


----------



## Milky

We all finished gits !

No gym tonight, lots of reasons to boring to go into.

Course is kicking in now, can see it in shoulders and traps.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> We all finished gits !
> 
> No gym tonight, lots of reasons to boring to go into.
> 
> Course is kicking in now, can see it in shoulders and traps.


Great when start to feel and see the cycle kicking in. Seems to force extra effort out in the gym to make the most of it lol.


----------



## andyhuggins

Good stuff then mate


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Great when start to feel and see the cycle kicking in. Seems to force extra effort out in the gym to make the most of it lol.


It SHOULDNT be the case mate but it is your right.


----------



## Milky

Also l was fu*ked today, really hit a wall at about 11 ish.

Anyway just been sat here and wondered if its down to the Nytol.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> It SHOULDNT be the case mate but it is your right.


I agree, I think It's down to much better recovery too though and knowing you can really hammer a session and it'll bounce off you by the next day. Well other than legs, they always hurt for 4 days lol


----------



## biglbs

I admire you buddy,it must be so hard pushin this now,well done,keep it up!


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> We all finished gits !
> 
> No gym tonight, lots of reasons to boring to go into.
> 
> Course is kicking in now, can see it in shoulders and traps.


Dem traps!!


----------



## Northern Lass

Hi milks hope you alreet and not working too hard


----------



## Milky

Well l had no sleeping tablet last night, and no peps today and no nausea and no wall hit so something has given.

Only just got thro the bloody door again tho !

Cant believe how busy we are at work.


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> That's crap mate. You were doing so well shame you've been derailed a little but then you've hot your priorities bang on for your holiday


Gutted for me and Paul, he's put a lot of time and effort into me and then come the final furlong all this comes up.

We were going great guns, diet, peps, gear, training all sorted and then work takes the pi*s.

I AM trying to maintain the diet etc but its not really benefitting me without the training.


----------



## Milky

Currently hooked on this song


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> You work too hard :sad:


Hard to explain to people who don't know what l do but its been the worst types of job recently too. Full on graft with little time to yourself.


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> Yea and sometimes you can't be @rsed to explain as its too much like hard work lol.
> 
> Work/money is important ..... But so is your health and family life


Yeah but like l say its the difference between a good holiday and a great holiday.


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> Great holiday every time :thumb:


Be a fu8king awesome holiday if l had abs tho :lol:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Be a fu8king awesome holiday if l had abs tho :lol:


Every day would be awesome with abs I reckon Haha


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> Be a fu8king awesome holiday if l had abs tho :lol:


Mate it wil still be an awesome hol whatever. You have worked so hard.


----------



## DiggyV

Ginger Ben said:


> Every day would be awesome with abs I reckon Haha


I'm gonna find out in about 3-4 months. :bounce: As long as I don't go tearing any more muscles. :lol:

You'll get there Milkster, no doubt. Or Paul will have you die trying. ha ha ha


----------



## Milky

Well rough again today. Now wondering if its the CLA's.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Well rough again today. Now wondering if its the CLA's.


Can't imagine its those mate. If anything your just worn out.


----------



## Ginger Ben

R0BLET said:


> Can't imagine its those mate. If anything your just worn out.


x2 - probably just knackered mate, wouldn't be a surprise


----------



## 3752

Milky said:


> Well rough again today. Now wondering if its the CLA's.


CLA's will not cause you to be rough mate


----------



## Zola

Pscarb said:


> CLA's will not cause you to be rough mate


I am in the midst of a cut.... 6 weeks out.

I am considering some CLA from bodybuilding warehouse. Would you say CLA is a decent / worthwhile supplement overall?

Anything you can advise about it?

I am not interested in dnp / t3 etc.


----------



## Milky

Zola said:


> I am in the midst of a cut.... 6 weeks out.
> 
> I am considering some CLA from bodybuilding warehouse. Would you say CLA is a decent / worthwhile supplement overall?
> 
> Anything you can advise about it?
> 
> I am not interested in dnp / t3 etc.


Paul uses them as standard mate so must be something to them.

If people think its not them causing the weird tiredness / nausea then its back to the drawing board.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Paul uses them as standard mate so must be something to them.
> 
> If people think its not them causing the weird tiredness / nausea then its back to the drawing board.


That does sound like fatigue tbh mate, from the heat, hard graft and little rest time it would make sense.

Take it youre getting plenty of water in? Dehydration symptoms are similar as well, well they are in me when it happens.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> That does sound like fatigue tbh mate, from the heat, hard graft and little rest time it would make sense.
> 
> Take it youre getting plenty of water in? Dehydration symptoms are similar as well, well they are in me when it happens.


Yeah drinking plenty mate.

One of our machine drivers jacked last nite which has just added that bit more pressure on me, just what l need.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Yeah drinking plenty mate.
> 
> One of our machine drivers jacked last nite which has just added that bit more pressure on me, just what l need.


Pain in the ar5e. He have a strop and therefore might be back or he gone for good?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Pain in the ar5e. He have a strop and therefore might be back or he gone for good?


Hoping a strop mate altho gaffer says he aint coming back.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Hoping a strop mate altho gaffer says he aint coming back.


That bloody @Dave eh great time to be on holiday!


----------



## Guest

Who's jacked mate?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Who's jacked mate?


Just whatsapp'd you mate.

Zeek and little stuart are gone, Burns is back.


----------



## Guest

Haha knew burnsy would be back. Stuart was going for ages. Zeek and jim have a tiff again?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha knew burnsy would be back. Stuart was going for ages. Zeek and jim have a tiff again?


yes, over PPE, good job l am a good lad and tow the line :whistling:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> yes, over PPE, good job l am a good lad and tow the line :whistling:


Haha, jim can be a bit of a **** when he gets going. Suprised Zeek hasn't cracked him the way he speaks to him


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Haha, jim can be a bit of a **** when he gets going. Suprised Zeek hasn't cracked him the way he speaks to him


Hope the little sh*t comes back mate, he's spot on for a bell end.


----------



## Guest

Aye he's sound good grafter, jim just has a thing for him imo


----------



## paulandabbi

Aup milky, hows it going mate? How long till your hols?


----------



## Milky

paulandabbi said:


> Aup milky, hows it going mate? How long till your hols?


4 weeks Monday mate and its going galactic ally wrong !


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> 4 weeks Monday mate and its going galactic ally wrong !


What's happened mate? I won't lie I haven't read other than this last page as there is always about 1,000,000 pages to catch up on lol.


----------



## Milky

paulandabbi said:


> What's happened mate? I won't lie I haven't read other than this last page as there is always about 1,000,000 pages to catch up on lol.


Just work work work mate.

Doing the next 3 weekends, already done the last two. Been out late in the searing heat and not managed to train properly or fu*k all but apart from that its all tickety boo.


----------



## paulandabbi

Milky said:


> Just work work work mate.
> 
> Doing the next 3 weekends, already done the last two. Been out late in the searing heat and not managed to train properly or fu*k all but apart from that its all tickety boo.


Oh yeah I remember you saying you have to work the next 5 weeks or so with no day off!! That must be proper sh!t mate and can imagine its really affecting everything.

Try and solider on mate and think about that holiday in Turkey, you want to look your best on the beach!!


----------



## TELBOR

Eating plenty of greens and stuff mate? Like @Ginger Ben said, water ok?

Defo just worn out mate.


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Eating plenty of greens and stuff mate? Like @Ginger Ben said, water ok?
> 
> Defo just worn out mate.


Yeah diet is ok mate and plenty of water.


----------



## Milky

Well my darling little granddaughter has thrown her guts up all over the place, l mean projectile covering the cot, vomit, cleaned her up, she did it again.

She seems ok but pretty worried if l am honest.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Well my darling little granddaughter has thrown her guts up all over the place, l mean projectile covering the cot, vomit, cleaned her up, she did it again.
> 
> She seems ok but pretty worried if l am honest.


After being sick myself, and my Mrs now looking and Feelin like I did, I'd take no chances mate, straight to the hospital.

Hope she's ok!


----------



## Fatboy80

alan_wilson said:


> After being sick myself, and my Mrs now looking and Feelin like I did, I'd take no chances mate, straight to the hospital.
> 
> Hope she's ok!


I've literally just puked myself too, had the trots for 2 days. Not good.


----------



## alan_wilson

Fatboy80 said:


> I've literally just puked myself too, had the trots for 2 days. Not good.


I got a few various things, but looks like a few are going down with vomiting and fever at the moment.


----------



## Fatboy80

alan_wilson said:


> I got a few various things, but looks like a few are going down with vomiting and fever at the moment.


Yeah, it's bloody awful innit.

Milky defo follow it up as you can't be too careful with younguns I'd imagine.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Hope she's ok soon mate. Get it checked out if worried


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> Well my darling little granddaughter has thrown her guts up all over the place, l mean projectile covering the cot, vomit, cleaned her up, she did it again.
> 
> She seems ok but pretty worried if l am honest.


Mate get her checked out. Dont fcuk about. Its not worth it.


----------



## Northern Lass

Milky said:


> Well my darling little granddaughter has thrown her guts up all over the place, l mean projectile covering the cot, vomit, cleaned her up, she did it again.
> 
> She seems ok but pretty worried if l am honest.


If it keeps happening get her checked out. Give her plenty of fluids ... hope shes better soon

Whats her temp?


----------



## Guest

I've not been off the bog for the past 2 week, these turks poisoned me! This will be the only holiday I will come back lighter than I went.

Got to be the beer! But it's soo good!


----------



## flinty90

Morning milkman just popping in to say hope your well bro and your not working too hard (only in gym) X


----------



## onthebuild

Didn't like the grand daughter post to be a [email protected], just for your effort of cleaning her up etc!!!

Kids get sick, and I imagine its hard but no point in worrying, get her to the docs if its bad and then at least you know what to worry about?


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Well my darling little granddaughter has thrown her guts up all over the place, l mean projectile covering the cot, vomit, cleaned her up, she did it again.
> 
> She seems ok but pretty worried if l am honest.


how is she today mate?


----------



## Milky

YummyMummy said:


> If it keeps happening get her checked out. Give her plenty of fluids ... hope shes better soon
> 
> Whats her temp?





Hamster said:


> hope the little one is ok this morning. .. Let us know !





onthebuild said:


> Didn't like the grand daughter post to be a [email protected], just for your effort of cleaning her up etc!!!
> 
> Kids get sick, and I imagine its hard but no point in worrying, get her to the docs if its bad and then at least you know what to worry about?





JANIKvonD said:


> how is she today mate?


Thanks for asking peeps.

she woke up this morning full of beans, had a bottle went back down and woke up 3 hours later bit of a temp.

She's home now with her mum and as far as we know not been sick since.

What really really scares me is her being sick in her sleep, this really really worries me, for the obvious reasons.


----------



## Spragga

Really glad she's perked up a bit mate!!!

I know I've not posted on your thread before, but I do follow with interest!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

On a slight tangent and more positive note, the savings are piling up with the weekend work.

I am pretty sure l will be coming home from the hols with a couple of grand in my pocket, not touching my savings and l can still have a great holiday.

I know its fu*ked up my training big time but its feeling like the sacrifice may be worth it.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Thanks for asking peeps.
> 
> she woke up this morning full of beans, had a bottle went back down and woke up 3 hours later bit of a temp.
> 
> She's home now with her mum and as far as we know not been sick since.
> 
> What really really scares me is her being sick in her sleep, this really really worries me, for the obvious reasons.


Nothing to worry about mate, my pair do it every now and then. Likes scenes from the exorcist at silly o'clock lol


----------



## Milky

side note.

Not had any " medication " at all today, nothing legal or otherwise and no nausea or tiredness.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> side note.
> 
> Not had any " medication " at all today, nothing legal or otherwise and no nausea or tiredness.


Reckon there's something in the "supplement" cupboard causing the problem then mate?

Glad grand daughter seems well again.


----------



## shaunmac

Glad to hear about your savings mate.

Its nice to see them going up, be it slowly or quickly.

Shame about the training but i'm sure you'll get straight back into it


----------



## Guest

All this moaning stopped in here now??

Get to the gym! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Litterally just got thro the bloody door, half 6 on a Sunday night from leaving the house at 6.30 am.


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Litterally just got thro the bloody door, half 6 on a Sunday night from leaving the house at 6.30 am.


Kin ell matey, dreading coming back in tomorrow!


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> All this moaning stopped in here now??
> 
> Get to the gym! :lol:


Oi tw*t, your back tomorrow, let the games begin !


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> With work??? Jeez your gonna need this holiday lol


Yep, been a long long day, only blessing is managed to stay dry.


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> I know previously you said you can't explain what job you do...but what job do you do lol.


I work on the tarmac, some stuff is easy to lay some is a pig and just recently we have been laying the hard stuff which involves something like 4 times the effort of the easy stuff.

Then when l finish l load up my truck and bring that to another job or back to the yard.


----------



## Milky

Just got in, been another tw*t of a day.

Had a bit of a text chat with Paul this morning and we both agree it is what it is.

The thing is l am not unhappy with how l am looking and l know 100 % for a FACT had l had the last 5 weeks to knuckle down we would have been bang on the money, l know that absolutely so in Paul l have total faith.

Given what l have been earning this last few weeks l really cant refuse the money, just a pity l haven't had chance to see it thro.


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey mate gr8 to hear that your g-daughter is on the up  The plus side of your training is you know why you are not bang on. We all need to earn the money mate and it is a hard balance between training and earning good money.


----------



## 25434

Ullo Milky, just swooshing in....and out..have a great day....and also good news on the grand daughter.....


----------



## Ginger Ben

Fingers crossed for a better day today mate, got to have earnt an easy one by now! Get @Dave to do everything.... :lol:


----------



## Guest

Ginger Ben said:


> Fingers crossed for a better day today mate, got to have earnt an easy one by now! Get @Dave to do everything.... :lol:


I do anyway m8 :lol:


----------



## biglbs

Are you gonna bang up some pics now then mat?

,we are all hoping you are!

Funny thing life you're early and i'm late,that's life,but not the end of it,just the beginning of a new part.


----------



## kadafee

granddaughter?! Wow why did i assume Milky was in his 20's!?

anyway mate just popped in here to ask how the red shadow peps were going


----------



## 3752

At the end of the day mate although we have a goal to achieve priorities have to be made and the money you are earning with all this work cannot be turned down for the sake of a workout or two, I am happy if you are happy buddy and as you have said even with this distraction we are doing well........keep it going mate....


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Are you gonna bang up some pics now then mat?
> 
> ,we are all hoping you are!
> 
> Funny thing life you're early and i'm late,that's life,but not the end of it,just the beginning of a new part.


Awwww mate you know how me and pics get on.



kadafee said:


> granddaughter?! Wow why did i assume Milky was in his 20's!?
> 
> anyway mate just popped in here to ask how the red shadow peps were going


I knocked them on the head mate due to nausea and tiredness.

NOT saying it was down to them it was more a process of elimination to get to the cause. I also stopped a lot of other things as well.


----------



## biglbs

MILKMAN!

Its simple realy,you have earnt this so do it!

If you are not gonna be able to finish you have to reveal now,there are loads of guys waiting to see what you have done,so come on,or I will start a petition,when your at work or busy,but realy mate,you have earnt some praise for the effort put in,come on buddy!


----------



## 3752

biglbs said:


> MILKMAN!
> 
> Its simple realy,you have earnt this so do it!
> 
> If you are not gonna be able to finish you have to reveal now,there are loads of guys waiting to see what you have done,so come on,or I will start a petition,when your at work or busy,but realy mate,you have earnt some praise for the effort put in,come on buddy!


There will be no reveal until we have finished


----------



## biglbs

Pscarb said:


> There will be no reveal until we have finished


Milky that's clever ,you can post as Paul,how do you do that?  :whistling:


----------



## Milky

biglbs said:


> Milky that's clever ,you can post as Paul,how do you do that?  :whistling:


He's the boss, l do as l am told :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> He's the boss, l do as l am told :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Hey Mr Milky how's things?


----------



## Milky

Well if my memory serves me correctly its now 28 days since l had a day off, shattered is not the word.

Last nite l had a slight bout of food poisoning which saw me on the loo from 1 am tll half 2 doing my damndest to throw up but to no avail.

Could only stomach a bottle of water for breakfast then food been crap today altho TBH the lack of it probably outweighed the sh*te l ate.

Working all weekend, but this may be the last one. All the lads complaining now, not just the hours were doing but the amount of work as well.


----------



## Milky

Mikey81 said:


> Days off are over rated mate lol


Yeah was thinking the same mate, cant beat being knackered and seeing no light at the end of the tunnel, makes getting out of bed sooooooooooo much easier :lol:

In all honesty tho mate the money is FANTASTIC. I am probably saving more money in a week than most people actually earn.


----------



## biglbs

Keep your chin up mate,lovely holls coming:thumb:


----------



## Zola

When are you off Milky?


----------



## Milky

Zola said:


> When are you off Milky?


3 weeks Monday mate, still not giving up, still hopefull that work will back off and l can utilise the last 3 weeks.

Just got in, been a graft again today, no change there.


----------



## Zola

Milky said:


> 3 weeks Monday mate, still not giving up, still hopefull that work will back off and l can utilise the last 3 weeks.
> 
> Just got in, been a graft again today, no change there.


What type of work do you do? Least if its physical its a bit of a workout? 

Think of the £££££ and the ice cold beer on your holiday, whilst being a tank.


----------



## Milky

Zola said:


> What type of work do you do? Least if its physical its a bit of a workout?
> 
> Think of the £££££ and the ice cold beer on your holiday, whilst being a tank.


I work on the tarmac mate, its been relentless for the last 6 weeks.


----------



## Guest

6 cans of relentless really does help! :lol:


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> 6 cans of relentless really does help! :lol:


Tell me tomorrow when you haven't had any sleep tonight you fu*king loon :lol:


----------



## Milky

well forensic detectives is very interesting l must say.


----------



## 25434

Morning milky...just swooshing thru like the ninja that I am....


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> well forensic detectives is very interesting l must say.


Trouble sleeping i take it mate?!


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> They been round your house AGAIN !! You really must hide that stash better :laugh:


She carries on knocking me back and they will be round for real let me assure you !!!


----------



## Milky

Should be home for half 7 HOPEFULLY.


----------



## Milky

Got in at 7.50 pm after leaving the house at 6.30 am.

Just had an amazing sunday dinner, now its bath, shave ad bed time, what a fu*king life.... still the holiday fund is growing by the week.


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> Got in at 7.50 pm after leaving the house at 6.30 am.
> 
> Just had an amazing sunday dinner, now its bath, shave ad bed time, what a fu*king life.... still the holiday fund is growing by the week.


Thats it mate stay positive


----------



## Dezw

Keep plugging away mate, worth it in the end, you will have a fantastic holiday.

I worked with a concrete squad for 6 years, done all sorts of crazy shifts, longest was 28.5 hours, used to regularly work 16-18 hour shifts, absolute murder, messes up your full life, I had to leave to get some rest in the end, and was never seeing the kids or wife.

Made a good whack of cash though, miss it a wee bit now but only working 28 hours a week as a postman and family and training life much better.

Well training is as good as you can expect when your an injury prone 32 going on 72 year old!


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Got in at 7.50 pm after leaving the house at 6.30 am.
> 
> Just had an amazing sunday dinner, now its bath, shave ad bed time, what a fu*king life.... still the holiday fund is growing by the week.


Fvcking hell mate, thats one loooooooooong day, especially for a Sunday!

Just keep stacking those queen heads mate and have a cracking holiday!


----------



## onthebuild

Milky said:


> Got in at 7.50 pm after leaving the house at 6.30 am.
> 
> Just had an amazing sunday dinner, now its bath, shave ad bed time, what a fu*king life.... still the holiday fund is growing by the week.


I feel your pain mate, I worked a 7-6 yesterday, not as long as you but long enough ffs!

I work in retail, and we actually open illegally on a sunday (9-6) which is way too long for the size of the store. Ohh and for an 11 hour shift I get a half hour lunch break and a whole 6.50 an hour. Its diabolical, but its money right? And In this kind of weather at least I can appreciate working indoors.

Keep at it, the holiday is just around the corner, I hope the missus appreciates the effort you're putting in!


----------



## Milky

Spent an hour under the hood of the Lamboo, anyway managed to get all 12 cylinders firing away again, goes like fu*k again now.

bastard bleed pump had a tiny tear in it so wouldn't drag fuel thro, had all the intentions in the world to train tonight as well.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Spent an hour under the hood of the Lamboo, anyway managed to get all 12 cylinders firing away again, goes like fu*k again now.
> 
> bastard bleed pump had a tiny tear in it so wouldn't drag fuel thro, had all the intentions in the world to train tonight as well.


I wish I had a clue what your on about.

Ill never be an alpha male!!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> I wish I had a clue what your on about.
> 
> Ill never be an alpha male!!


Basically diesels hate air, even a pin pr**k in the fuel line will balls the engine up.


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> Basically diesels hate air, even a pin pr**k in the fuel line will balls the engine up.


Ok...think I got a few more hairs on my chest there, Cus that made sense :thumbup:


----------



## Milky

Well its pretty much a fact l have officially given up, l don't have the energy or time now to pull it back.

Not bleating, not moaning, l made the choice to put work before training and TBRH would do it again, my physique doesn't pay my bills.

Can now afford a better hire car, more clothes and jewellery for the wife and spoil my beautiful granddaughter rotten, so its all good.


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Well its pretty much a fact l have officially given up, l don't have the energy or time now to pull it back.
> 
> Not bleating, not moaning, l made the choice to put work before training and TBRH would do it again, my physique doesn't pay my bills.
> 
> Can now afford a better hire car, more clothes and jewellery for the wife and spoil my beautiful granddaughter rotten, so its all good.


Only live once may aswell enjoy the luxurys, I'm Turkey Sept 2-12 all inclusive honey moon near the blue lagoon


----------



## TELBOR

Good on ya mate. My sentiments exactly!

Well deserved holiday which you can enjoy even more.


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> Only live once may aswell enjoy the luxurys, I'm Turkey Sept 2-12 all inclusive honey moon near the blue lagoon


Fancy a session, good gym in Hisaronou mate.


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Well its pretty much a fact l have officially given up, l don't have the energy or time now to pull it back.
> 
> Not bleating, not moaning, l made the choice to put work before training and TBRH would do it again, my physique doesn't pay my bills.
> 
> Can now afford a better hire car, more clothes and jewellery for the wife and spoil my beautiful granddaughter rotten, so its all good.


Don't think a single person would disagree mate


----------



## zack amin

Milky said:


> Fancy a session, good gym in Hisaronou mate.


I'd be embarrassed mate, after 30 days of fasting I've shriveled into a bag of bones lol last day tomorrow then I get the fantastic job of adding back my 2stone I lost, what dates you there?


----------



## Milky

zack amin said:


> I'd be embarrassed mate, after 30 days of fasting I've shriveled into a bag of bones lol last day tomorrow then I get the fantastic job of adding back my 2stone I lost, what dates you there?


Nothing to be embarrassed about mate, no one is here to judge, about getting about and meeting people, plus l am not that big in real life.

Fly out 26 Aug for 2 weeks, if you see me knocking about tho, give me a shout, be nice to buy you and your new wife a drink :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> Well its pretty much a fact l have officially given up, l don't have the energy or time now to pull it back.
> 
> Not bleating, not moaning, l made the choice to put work before training and TBRH would do it again, my physique doesn't pay my bills.
> 
> Can now afford a better hire car, more clothes and jewellery for the wife and spoil my beautiful granddaughter rotten, so its all good.


Hey mate you have done some serious hrs lately. You deserve to enjoy yourself and treat the family. There is always a next time


----------



## Milky

andyhuggins said:


> Hey mate you have done some serious hrs lately. You deserve to enjoy yourself and treat the family. There is always a next time


Genuinely not bothered TBH.

I know for an absolute FACT had work not got in the way l would have hit my target. EVERYONE in the gym was telling me how great l looked 5 weeks ago and l felt it but hey ho now l can have steak for tea instead of burgers :thumbup1:

Have to say tho Paul had me nailed, l mean it was going fu*king swimmingly finally, diet was spot on, training was spot on and the fat was falling off and the muscle was returning, just gutted we haven't seen it thro.


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> Genuinely not bothered TBH.
> 
> I know for an absolute FACT had work not got in the way l would have hit my target. EVERYONE in the gym was telling me how great l looked 5 weeks ago and l felt it but hey ho now l can have steak for tea instead of burgers :thumbup1:
> 
> Have to say tho Paul had me nailed, l mean it was going fu*king swimmingly finally, diet was spot on, training was spot on and the fat was falling off and the muscle was returning, just gutted we haven't seen it thro.


The plus points are that you and paul know you would have nailed it and thats what counts. Get the steaks on :thumb:


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Genuinely not bothered TBH.
> 
> I know for an absolute FACT had work not got in the way l would have hit my target. EVERYONE in the gym was telling me how great l looked 5 weeks ago and l felt it but hey ho now l can have steak for tea instead of burgers :thumbup1:
> 
> Have to say tho Paul had me nailed, l mean it was going fu*king swimmingly finally, diet was spot on, training was spot on and the fat was falling off and the muscle was returning, just gutted we haven't seen it thro.


No doubt all that hard work has still paid off though mate, not as if It's all been wasted just because the last few weeks have been a nightmare is it.

Your goal was too look the business on holiday and you will. Mission accomplished I reckon.


----------



## shaunmac

Holiday on the cards. Sounds good Milky man!

Get yourself there and relax!


----------



## Zola

Milky said:


> Well its pretty much a fact l have officially given up, l don't have the energy or time now to pull it back.
> 
> Not bleating, not moaning, l made the choice to put work before training and TBRH would do it again, my physique doesn't pay my bills.
> 
> Can now afford a better hire car, more clothes and jewellery for the wife and spoil my beautiful granddaughter rotten, so its all good.


Least you have your priorities right mate, family before everything else!

You'll still be in good nick for your holiday, and you know it.


----------



## JANIKvonD

Milky said:


> Well its pretty much a fact l have officially given up, l don't have the energy or time now to pull it back.
> 
> Not bleating, not moaning, l made the choice to put work before training and TBRH would do it again, my physique doesn't pay my bills.
> 
> Can now afford a better hire car, more clothes and jewellery for the wife and spoil my beautiful granddaughter rotten, so its all good.


always fukin drama in here is it....u ever just train? 

pmsl..oj bud. a fair whack on you're plate tho mate...time to just try n enjoy life, wether training is involved or not.

u gonna stop with paul too?


----------



## Milky

JANIKvonD said:


> always fukin drama in here is it....u ever just train?
> 
> pmsl..oj bud. a fair whack on you're plate tho mate...time to just try n enjoy life, wether training is involved or not.
> 
> u gonna stop with paul too?


Had a bit if a chat with him tonight and sort of yeah....

Need to give the wife a break from all my sh*t as well TBH. When l diet she suffers, she doesn't eat right, she has to fu8k about cooing for me and she needs a break as much as anyone.


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Had a bit if a chat with him tonight and sort of yeah....
> 
> Need to give the wife a break from all my sh*t as well TBH. When l diet she suffers, she doesn't eat right, she has to fu8k about cooing for me and she needs a break as much as anyone.


Nothing is worth sacrificing a happy family life mate, especially when we don't get paid for this and don't even compete!

Don't get me wrong, we have to take it serious to an extent to get actually get somewhere BUT a line has to be drawn when it's effecting others IMO.


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Nothing is worth sacrificing a happy family life mate, especially when we don't get paid for this and don't even compete!
> 
> Don't get me wrong, we have to take it serious to an extent to get actually get somewhere BUT a line has to be drawn when it's effecting others IMO.


Mate, she never moans, never complains and does everything for me without a word BUT she deserves a break from it more than me.

I know l could cook my own food etc but when the hell would l get chance !


----------



## Sharpy76

Milky said:


> Mate, she never moans, never complains and does everything for me without a word BUT she deserves a break from it more than me.
> 
> I know l could cook my own food etc but when the hell would l get chance !


Just take a break, go on holiday and have a cracking time. Come back rejuvenated and maybe work will be quieter when you get back THEN go in to beast mode!!!

You're missus sounds like she might be at the end of her tether with it all so that'd be enough for me to draw that line


----------



## Milky

Sharpy76 said:


> Just take a break, go on holiday and have a cracking time. Come back rejuvenated and maybe work will be quieter when you get back THEN go in to beast mode!!!
> 
> You're missus sounds like she might be at the end of her tether with it all so that'd be enough for me to draw that line


Like l said in Dave's journal mate at least now l have some one who can back me up on the fu*k up that is work, its relentless ATM.


----------



## 3752

We achieved much more than you give credit for buddy, you have carried out everything I have asked and the results showed this but at the end of the day work/money is more important and so is your family life.

You have the tools to move forward when you get back and enable yourself and the wife to have a break from the constant diet, as I said mate I will set you up with my new multi phase training system which should be all sorted by then as I trust your feedback buddy


----------



## Milky

Brace yourself for another Dave rant.

8 pm finish l reckon tonight.


----------



## Milky

Hamster said:


> So what times the rant so I can catch it been streamed live lol. 8.30 ish??


Depends what timeche gets to use his phone !!


----------



## B4PJS

Heya Milky, as odd as it sounds, me being a desk jockey, I know how you feel about the long days. My day is at least 12 hours if not 13 most days, and it is hard to get decent workouts fitted around that. Luckily I don't have to worry about weekend work so can only guess at the level of your knackeredness at the moment. Just work towards the holiday and enjoy the fuk outta it! Once you get back you will be more relaxed and ready for the next phase of yours and Pauls journey :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Brace yourself for another Dave rant.
> 
> 8 pm finish l reckon tonight.


He got put right in his place,

Just this second walked through the door.

We will see if he's true to his word, all the over time arrears due to be paid aswell as double bubble for today.

If we get it ill show my ****


----------



## Milky

Just got in myself, cant even be ar*e to eat.

Bath and bed, what a fu*king life AND the cheeky bastard wanted me to drop the machines off somewhere else on the way home !


----------



## biglbs

Dave said:


> He got put right in his place,
> 
> Just this second walked through the door.
> 
> We will see if he's true to his word, all the over time arrears due to be paid aswell as double bubble for today.
> 
> If we get it ill show my ****


----------



## Milky

Home, had 2 lads with us for the last two days and even they are complaining !!

One said to me today he cant believe how fu*ked l look, he's only met me yesterday, that cant be a good thing.

Working tomorrow another £400 in the holiday fund next week, will even work next weekend if its there, fu*k it mite as well have a good wage land in the bank whilst l am there as well.


----------



## PHMG

Milky said:


> Home, had 2 lads with us for the last two days and even they are complaining !!
> 
> One said to me today he cant believe how fu*ked l look, he's only met me yesterday, that cant be a good thing.
> 
> Working tomorrow another £400 in the holiday fund next week, will even work next weekend if its there, fu*k it mite as well have a good wage land in the bank whilst l am there as well.


Same situation. Got to take it whilst its there though. I go in on sat morning 6 until 10. Mrs is still asleep so i dont really view it as bring at work. Just the lads in too. Music wacked right up. Dont mind it tbh


----------



## Milky

PHMG said:


> Same situation. Got to take it whilst its there though. I go in on sat morning 6 until 10. Mrs is still asleep so i dont really view it as bring at work. Just the lads in too. Music wacked right up. Dont mind it tbh


Mate l wish it was that easy, 6 pm last Saturday, 7.30 pm last Sunday !

Been pure graft for the last 6 weeks !

Thanks for popping in BTW :thumbup1:


----------



## Milky

Well first lie in of sorts in 6 weeks, got granddaughter so she put paid to a proper lie in.

Made the world of difference, got a few errands to run then sunbed and gym, going to get a push session in, you never know l could strip some BF if the worst is now over at work :thumbup1:


----------



## [email protected]

Milky said:


> Well first lie in of sorts in 6 weeks, got granddaughter so she put paid to a proper lie in.
> 
> Made the world of difference, got a few errands to run then sunbed and gym, going to get a push session in, you never know l could strip some BF if the worst is now over at work :thumbup1:


A day off? mg:

Have a fab day Mr Milky


----------



## Milky

Good push session in, glad l went and really hope work has backed off now to allow me to train for the next 2 weeks.

Side note, just ate my sunday dinner and had to stop half way thro to get a towel because the sweat was pumping out of me, WTF is all that about :confused1:


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Good push session in, glad l went and really hope work has backed off now to allow me to train for the next 2 weeks.
> 
> Side note, just ate my sunday dinner and had to stop half way thro to get a towel because the sweat was pumping out of me, WTF is all that about :confused1:


Just been for a carvery and I was same mate!


----------



## Milky

mikemull said:


> Just been for a carvery and I was same mate!


Honestly mate l had to mop myself down it was that bad.


----------



## Adz

Shame work has got in the way but you will be proper thankful when your holiday comes round!

Make the most of it and enjoy yourself


----------



## mikemull

Milky said:


> Honestly mate l had to mop myself down it was that bad.


Proper stuffed myself and had a pudding after it I've just had to have a lie down I was that full!


----------



## 25434

Morning Milky, just in to say have a good week..x


----------



## Milky

Just about feeling less stuffed finally.

Pull session hopefully tomorrow, maybe a spot of sparring if knobhead turns up :lol:


----------



## Milky

Well its been another killer of a week and yesterday was the final straw, my body couldn't take it.

Wednesday l worked 4 am till 9 pm, had no tea was too late, and was back on at 5 am yesterday.

FF thro the day, no food till 8 am then nothing else till 4.30 pm, when l did eat it went straight thro me, it was horrible, no where nearby with a loo all l had was a forest to leg it into.

I ended up going home and was ill for the rest of the night going into today, l couldn't shake it off.


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> Well its been another killer of a week and yesterday was the final straw, my body couldn't take it.
> 
> Wednesday l worked 4 am till 9 pm, had no tea was too late, and was back on at 5 am yesterday.
> 
> FF thro the day, no food till 8 am then nothing else till 4.30 pm, when l did eat it went straight thro me, it was horrible, no where nearby with a loo all l had was a forest to leg it into.
> 
> You need to be really careful mate. I worked crazy hrs for months a while ago. It gets to be the norm then all of a sudden when you back off slightly the body hits you like a sledge hammer and takes you out. Its the bodies way of saying enough is enough.
> 
> I ended up going home and was ill for the rest of the night going into today, l couldn't shake it off.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Well its been another killer of a week and yesterday was the final straw, my body couldn't take it.
> 
> Wednesday l worked 4 am till 9 pm, had no tea was too late, and was back on at 5 am yesterday.
> 
> FF thro the day, no food till 8 am then nothing else till 4.30 pm, when l did eat it went straight thro me, it was horrible, no where nearby with a loo all l had was a forest to leg it into.
> 
> I ended up going home and was ill for the rest of the night going into today, l couldn't shake it off.


Bloody hell mate that's not good. Any chance of a day or two off over the weekend to recover?


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> Well its been another killer of a week and yesterday was the final straw, my body couldn't take it.
> 
> Wednesday l worked 4 am till 9 pm, had no tea was too late, and was back on at 5 am yesterday.
> 
> FF thro the day, no food till 8 am then nothing else till 4.30 pm, when l did eat it went straight thro me, it was horrible, no where nearby with a loo all l had was a forest to leg it into.
> 
> I ended up going home and was ill for the rest of the night going into today, l couldn't shake it off.


I probably,maybe,could do that for a week,then mentally and physically would be fcuked. You certainly deserve your holiday mate,I hope you eat and drink like a king while you're there.


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Bloody hell mate that's not good. Any chance of a day or two off over the weekend to recover?


I am off now till Monday mate, thank fu*k....



luther1 said:


> I probably,maybe,could do that for a week,then mentally and physically would be fcuked. You certainly deserve your holiday mate,I hope you eat and drink like a king while you're there.


Today l picked my daughter up from work and she asked could we all go to a local gaff for tea so l had the mega carvery, cant believe l managed to eat it but l did.

I am gutted how its all panned out, really wanted to get trim for the hol but like we all keep saying money is important, my six pack isn't.

I cant moan too much, been bloody well paid for it all, just feel like l am constantly making excuses and this really isn't the case.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> Well its been another killer of a week and yesterday was the final straw, my body couldn't take it.
> 
> Wednesday l worked 4 am till 9 pm, had no tea was too late, and was back on at 5 am yesterday.
> 
> FF thro the day, no food till 8 am then nothing else till 4.30 pm, when l did eat it went straight thro me, it was horrible, no where nearby with a loo all l had was a forest to leg it into.
> 
> I ended up going home and was ill for the rest of the night going into today, l couldn't shake it off.


It does not matter how much money you have in the graveyard or loony bin mate,be careful a?


----------



## luther1

Milky said:


> I am off now till Monday mate, thank fu*k....
> 
> Today l picked my daughter up from work and she asked could we all go to a local gaff for tea so l had the mega carvery, cant believe l managed to eat it but l did.
> 
> I am gutted how its all panned out, really wanted to get trim for the hol but like we all keep saying money is important, my six pack isn't.
> 
> I cant moan too much, been bloody well paid for it all, just feel like l am constantly making excuses and this really isn't the case.


IMO,none your posts came across like you were making excuses for your diet or training,they didn't even come across as if you trying to justify why things didn't work out. You just gave us brutally honest updates of your days work and anyone who says they could have squeezed their meals in or their training sessions then I think would have been talking bs. How could you have come home from work after such a long day and at the very least not spent time with your misses? She would soon get fcuked off with it all


----------



## Milky

luther1 said:


> IMO,none your posts came across like you were making excuses for your diet or training,they didn't even come across as if you trying to justify why things didn't work out. You just gave us brutally honest updates of your days work and anyone who says they could have squeezed their meals in or their training sessions then I think would have been talking bs. How could you have come home from work after such a long day and at the very least not spent time with your misses? She would soon get fcuked off with it all


Cheers mate, the only " blessing " being Dave is now suffering the same sh*t, we cant both be making it up.

Today he was leaving Southport at 7 pm !! An hour and half home, you tell me where the time is to train !!


----------



## andyhuggins

Milky said:


> I am off now till Monday mate, thank fu*k....
> 
> Today l picked my daughter up from work and she asked could we all go to a local gaff for tea so l had the mega carvery, cant believe l managed to eat it but l did.
> 
> I am gutted how its all panned out, really wanted to get trim for the hol but like we all keep saying money is important, my six pack isn't.
> 
> I cant moan too much, been bloody well paid for it all, just feel like l am constantly making excuses and this really isn't the case.


Mate stop beating yourself up. You have done well. You have worked bloody hard. Now is the time to really enjoy it. just let go and enjoy


----------



## liam0810

It's so hard mate when you work the hours you do. Especially how it has been recently. But like you said sometimes money is important but so is your health. I'm not talking about the gym and getting ripped, I mean your health in general as working those long days will take its toll on you mentally and physically. I know this isn't all the time and you will be back on track soon enough, just sometimes work, life, money tale priority over the gym and bodybuilding in general.


----------



## Guest

10 to 9 I got in mate. Bolloxed isn't the word! If that fat **** doesn't pay the overtime he will be eating through a straw for the foreseeable!


----------



## Milky

liam0810 said:


> It's so hard mate when you work the hours you do. Especially how it has been recently. But like you said sometimes money is important but so is your health. I'm not talking about the gym and getting ripped, I mean your health in general as working those long days will take its toll on you mentally and physically. I know this isn't all the time and you will be back on track soon enough, just sometimes work, life, money tale priority over the gym and bodybuilding in general.


As you know in this line of work you tend to get the odd nick / burn / graze or bruise, the thing is none of them are healing with being so run down so you know its taking its toll, and re the mental issue l am making stupid errors driving, stuff l never do so obviously fatigue has been affecting that too.

Its over now, l go away in 8 days so l have done what l set out too so its all good. I can train in Hisaronou which l actually quite enjoy.


----------



## liam0810

Milky said:


> As you know in this line of work you tend to get the odd nick / burn / graze or bruise, the thing is none of them are healing with being so run down so you know its taking its toll, and re the mental issue l am making stupid errors driving, stuff l never do so obviously fatigue has been affecting that too.
> 
> Its over now, l go away in 8 days so l have done what l set out too so its all good. I can train in Hisaronou which l actually quite enjoy.


Yeah mate when run down you don't recover quick at all. Like last few weeks before show and upto now really coz I'm not 100%, niggles that usually don't bother me are getting worse and I'm getting aches in my joints. Can't wait to finish PCT!

You there for two weeks? Ill defo come yours before! Was coming today but am currently stranded at mercedes in whitefield as my mam forgot to pick me up! Plus car is gonna be in getting serviced till this afternoon!


----------



## liam0810

Actually mate when I pick it up from here ill give you a bell and see if you are in


----------



## Guest

Milky!

Pull day tomorrow, my gym, ill pick you up if need be!

NOT TAKING NO FOR AN ANSWER!

Bout 11ish?


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> Milky!
> 
> Pull day tomorrow, my gym, ill pick you up if need be!
> 
> NOT TAKING NO FOR AN ANSWER!
> 
> Bout 11ish?


Yeah l fancy that mate, will check with her tho, think she wants to train.

Will try and put her off :lol:


----------



## Guest

Milky said:


> Yeah l fancy that mate, will check with her tho, think she wants to train.
> 
> Will try and put her off :lol:


She's more than welcome


----------



## Milky

Dave said:


> She's more than welcome


Balls to that, l aint paying a years membership for her for her not to use it !!


----------



## Milky

Well did my session with Dave, well he did a session, l faded badly, l mean really badly after a few sets, totally goosed.

Dave did well tho, sweat was pouring from him :lol:


----------



## loganator

Hey milky if its any consolation mate I thought you had put a fair bit of timber on when I saw you the other day , deffo made improvements to your pysique and mass compared to when I saw you all those months ago at catts mate so you must have been doing something right if your busy at work or not .....


----------



## Milky

loganator said:


> Hey milky if its any consolation mate I thought you had put a fair bit of timber on when I saw you the other day , deffo made improvements to your pysique and mass compared to when I saw you all those months ago at catts mate so you must have been doing something right if your busy at work or not .....


Cheers mate, l have to say that l am feeling a lot less stressed now and its a nice feeling.

Fu*k only knows how you do it mate BUT l will come back, your my inspiration for Turkey next year :thumbup1:


----------



## biglbs

You ain't a quitter end off!

Cannot wait to see what you can do given good circumstances,you have done great so far!


----------



## loganator

Milky said:


> Cheers mate, l have to say that l am feeling a lot less stressed now and its a nice feeling.
> 
> Fu*k only knows how you do it mate BUT l will come back, your my inspiration for Turkey next year :thumbup1:


Just saying it how it looked milky.....you and Dave always welcome down my end as always


----------



## Ginger Ben

What's happening in here then? Take it you're still hitting things hard when you can?


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> What's happening in here then? Take it you're still hitting things hard when you can?


I wish l could say l was mate but my level of un interest is phenomenal.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I wish l could say l was mate but my level of un interest is phenomenal.


Oh, sorry to hear that mate. Anything changed or just fed up with it all at the moment?

Tell me to jog on if you like lol


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Oh, sorry to hear that mate. Anything changed or just fed up with it all at the moment?
> 
> Tell me to jog on if you like lol


Nope, work still getting on my tits and struggling to eat clean.

Happy in all other ways just cant drag my ar*e to the gym.


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> Nope, work still getting on my tits and struggling to eat clean.
> 
> Happy in all other ways just cant drag my ar*e to the gym.


Something has to give doesn't it when the sh1t hits the fan, gym doesn't pay the bills at the end of the day.

Hope you get some good balance back soon mate


----------



## Milky

Ginger Ben said:


> Something has to give doesn't it when the sh1t hits the fan, gym doesn't pay the bills at the end of the day.
> 
> Hope you get some good balance back soon mate


I refuse to get upset about it mate, it will come back soon...


----------



## Ginger Ben

Milky said:


> I refuse to get upset about it mate, it will come back soon...


Good man


----------



## andyhuggins

Hey milky just take your time. It will return soon.


----------



## Guest




----------



## TELBOR

Dave said:


>


Was a great advert!!

:lol:


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> I wish l could say l was mate but my level of un interest is phenomenal.


It will change mate, ups and downs for everyone, but when your ready you will be firing on full again big man!


----------



## Milky

alan_wilson said:


> It will change mate, ups and downs for everyone, but when your ready you will be firing on full again big man!


You still in hospital mate ?


----------



## alan_wilson

Milky said:


> You still in hospital mate ?


Let me home a week early mate. yesterday.

Bone marrow is mega strong so I can continue my treatment as an out patient

Got the gym at one! 

Feel awesome mate!


----------



## biglbs

Hi buddy,are you missing the pain yet?


----------



## Heath

Four times tonight I've gone to post my obvious gems of wisdom in a thread as it's been locked so posting here just so I can be sure it won't be locked before I hit reply!!

Yes I feel better now


----------



## TELBOR

Bumping to see if you train anymore or just write about sex on UKM :lol: :lol:

@Dave does milky dry hump you at work pmsl


----------



## Milky

R0BLET said:


> Bumping to see if you train anymore or just write about sex on UKM :lol: :lol:
> 
> @Dave does milky dry hump you at work pmsl


Not back at it yet mate and don't work with Dave now so he is safe.

Really cant be ar*ed BUT as Arnie once said " we all have to have the first day back at the gym "..


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Not back at it yet mate and don't work with Dave now so he is safe.
> 
> Really cant be ar*ed BUT as Arnie once said " we all have to have the first day back at the gym "..


Is it purely down to work or just totally gone off bodybuilding in general?


----------



## Milky

@roblet

Just cant get back into training and dieting mate at all.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> @roblet
> 
> Just cant get back into training and dieting mate at all.


Well that is sad to hear, and do you think the mirror reflects this? Or don't you care ATM?


----------



## Milky

Rob cant qoute you on this tablet mate but not looking to bad still but l know l have looke a damn site better.


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> Rob cant qoute you on this tablet mate but not looking to bad still but l know l have looke a damn site better.


What do you need to kick you into touch? 1 year solid with Paul took a toll?


----------



## biglbs

Next you will be saying you are too old:rolleyes:

Remember the feeling of constant improvement?......To keep looking in the mirror and seeing what you like is only perpetuated by ongoing effort,a few months more without trying to improve will see all your hard work go down the pan,you will be 'a normal person',,,,,,fook that for a game of soldiers...


----------



## shaunmac

You do right having some time off. Give us young lads a time to attempt to catch up

Give it a few years please :lol:


----------



## TELBOR

shaunmac said:


> You do right having some time off. Give us young lads a time to attempt to catch up
> 
> Give it a few years please :lol:


He's been training longer than most of us have been alive mate, he's an old fart


----------



## biglbs

R0BLET said:


> He's been training longer than most of us have been alive mate, he's an old fart


Nah he is just a lad to me


----------



## Milky

we all finished :lol:

I am trying chaps, l really am but for some reason l am preffering the laziness ATM.


----------



## biglbs

Milky said:


> we all finished :lol:
> 
> I am trying chaps, l really am but for some reason l am preffering the laziness ATM.


Well we are gonna stay on your lazy ass until we see action mate!


----------



## TELBOR

Milky said:


> we all finished :lol:
> 
> I am trying chaps, l really am but for some reason l am preffering the laziness ATM.


Lazy time comes in the wooden box we all end up in, go and lift!!

:beer:

@dave, have a word!


----------



## Guest

R0BLET said:


> Lazy time comes in the wooden box we all end up in, go and lift!!
> 
> :beer:
> 
> @dave, have a word!


I've tried mate... He needs to mtfu haha :thumbup:


----------



## Sams

Hi Milky, I wanted to PM you about something, but your PM button is missing ?????


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory

Sams said:


> Hi Milky, I wanted to PM you about something, but your PM button is missing ?????


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/255763-milky-no-longer-mod.html


----------



## Mingster

Please don't speculate about people in their own journals. It's not on...


----------



## Beats

I go for months loving training and dieting then just ruin that by going for a few months of hating the gym and eating sh!te food.

Im 28 now and ive been the same since I started when I was 20. Hence I still look and feel like sh!t

I know how your feeling pal


----------



## DiggyV

Thread closed until further notice


----------

